# knitting tea party friday 28 april '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 28 April '17

A no burn through sky greeted me when I got up - little to no breeze - Mother Nature emptied her air gun yesterday - along with a few showers. The winds were really high yesterday - thought for sure the other half of the pine tree would come down - it sure was bending back and forth. Today we are getting a few rain drops - don't know if that is a harbinger of what is to come.

I want to thank all of you for your prayers and concern about me this week. I' not sure what was going on inside me. but your love and support really made me feel good.

CrockPot Baked Spinach and Cheese Noodles

This is a wonderful, creamy dish, and if you use low or fat free ingredients, the creaminess stays without unnecessary calories...

Serves 6 or so

The Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup flour (I personally use a gluten free all-purpose blend)
2 1/2 cups milk (any variety, I used fat free this time) 
15 ounces of ricotta cheese
3 tablespoons prepared Dijon mustard
1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 seeded and chopped red pepper
10 ounces of frozen spinach, thawed and drained 
OR 16 ounces fresh, stems trimmed
16 ounce package of un-cooked noodles

Directions

1. Use a 4-quart slow cooker.

2. The first step is to make a roux on the stovetop with all of the ingredients.

Make the Roux like this:

1. In a large stock pot (large enough to house all the noodles, etc), melt the butter on medium heat.

2. Whisk the flour into the butter until it is incorporated and then slowly pour in the milk until you have a smooth milky sauce.

3. Add in the ricotta cheese, Dijon mustard, and parmesan cheese. Continue to stir until everything is incorporated.

4, Turn the stove down -- and add in the salt, pepper, and chopped red pepper. Stir in the spinach.

5. Once the spinach is wilty stir in the package of uncooked noodles.

6. Remove from the heat.

Using the crockpot:

1. Spray the inside of your slow cooker with cooking spray and scoop out the cheesy and spinachy noodles.

2. Cook on high for 2 to 3 hours, or until the noodles are tender. You can also cook on low for about 4 hours if you'd like.

3. If your slow cooker doesn't seal well (you should have beaded up condensation on the lid when it is in use) then it might take up to 6 hours on low, or 4 hours on high.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/04/crockpot-baked-spinach-and-cheese.html

Someone has to make this recipe - don't you have grandchildren coming to visit or a friend to give some goodies to.

homemade sea salt caramel swirl marshmallows

Once you taste a homemade sea salt caramel swirl marshmallows you'll never go back to the plain puffs that you get at the grocery store. Consider yourself warned!

Yield: 24 marshmallows

Ingredients

For the sea salt caramel swirl

⅓ cup sugar
2 tbsp water
1 tsp light corn syrup
3 tbsp heavy cream
⅛ tsp sea salt

For the marshmallows

4½ tsp unflavored powdered gelatin
¾ cup cold water, divided
¾ cup sugar
½ cup light corn syrup, divided
⅛ tsp salt
2 tsp pure vanilla extract

For the classic coating

1½ cups confectioner's sugar
1 cup cornstarch or potato starch

Instructions

1. Coat an 8x8-inch baking pan with cooking spray. Wipe away the excess.

2. To make the sea salt caramel swirl, mix the sugar, water, and corn syrup together in a small saucepan over high heat.

3. Allow the sugar to dissolve and the syrup to start bubbling. Stop stirring.

4. Continue to cook the caramel over the stove until it reaches a light amber color, swirling the pan as needed to mix.

5. Remove from the heat and quickly whisk in the cream. Whisk in the salt. Transfer to a bowl to cool.
Meanwhile, make the marshmallow:

1. Whisk the gelatin and ½ cup cold water together in a small bowl. Let sit to soften for 5 minutes.

2. In a medium saucepan, stir together the sugar, ¼ cup of the corn syrup, remaining ¼ cup of water, and salt over high heat.

3. Bring to a boil and cook until the mixture heats to 240F.

4. Meanwhile, pour the remaining ¼ cup of corn syrup into the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment. Microwave the gelatin mixture for 30 seconds, or until melted. Pour it into the mixer bowl and mix on low speed. Keep the mixer running.

5. Once the syrup on the stove is at 240F, slowly pour it into the mixer bowl with the gelatin. Increase the speed to medium and beat for 5 minutes. Increase it again to medium-high and beat for 5 more minutes. Finally, beat it on the highest setting for 1-2 minutes, then beat in the vanilla.

6. Scoop ¼ of the marshmallow batter into the bowl with the caramel.

7. Whisk until well combined, working as quickly as possible.

8. Scoop the caramel mixture into the bowl with the remaining marshmallow batter and fold and swirl together.

9. Pour into the prepared baking pan. Use an offset spatula to flatten the top and push it so that it fills the corners.

10. Make a batch of classic coating by sifting together the confectioner's sugar and cornstarch. Sift this mixture over the top of the batter to cover it. Allow to set for 8 hours in a cool, dry place

11. To cut the marshmallows, loosen the edges of the marshmallow from the pan with a spatula or knife. Invert onto a work surface coated with the classic coating. Cut it into 1½-inch cubes or rectangles and coat the sticky edges in the classic coating.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/04/sea-salt-caramel-swirl-marshmallows.html

Squash and Bean Soup

This recipe makes almost two ice cream pails full and freezes well.

Ingredients

1 pound Italian sausage meat
1 1/2 pounds hamburger
1 large sweet onion, diced
2 sticks celery, diced
1 yellow pepper, seeded and diced
1 green pepper, seeded and diced
1 quart carton beef stock
3 quarts water
2 cup diced canned tomatoes
1 small butternut squash, peeled, seeds discarded and cubed into 1-inch dice
2-3 bay leaves
1 teaspoon seasoned pepper (like Montreal steak spice)
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cans navy beans, drained

Directions

1. Brown Italian sausage in skillet until cooked through. Drain fat and place in large soup pot.

2. Brown hamburger in the same skillet, drain fat and add to soup pot.

3 Add onion, peppers and celery to skillet and saute until they begin to soften. Do not overcook.

4. Add vegetables to pot with seasonings. (don't add the beans until later)

5. Simmer for 1/2 hour or until squash is tender.

6. Add navy beans and adjust seasonings to your taste.

7. Serve hot or cool and freeze until needed.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/squash-and-bean-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Doro Wat - Spicy Ethiopian Chicken Stew

Doro Wat is a spicy Ethiopian chicken stew which is a delicious twist to throw into your family's meal plan! Seasoned with turmeric, cayenne pepper, and butter the velvety broth will leave your mouth wanting more and more and more.

serves 8

Ingredients.

1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken thighs
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons butter
3 large onions, diced (or 3 tablespoons dried minced onion flakes)
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper, and more to taste if you'd like
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
2 cups water
8 hard-boiled eggs (peeled, to add later)

Directions.

1. Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

2. Empty the tomato can into your cooker.

3. Put in the chicken thighs, and add the lemon juice.

4. Now add butter, onion, and ALL of the spices. Pour in the water.

5. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours, or high for 4 to 5.

6. Your soup is done when the onions are soft and translucent and the chicken is cooked through and begun to fall apart.

7. Ladle into a wide-mouth bowl and place a whole hardboiled egg into each dish.
http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2010/10/ethiopian-chicken-stew-doro-wat-slow.html

TURKEY MEATLOAF SANDWICHES RECIPE

An old classic reinvented! These Healthy Turkey Meatloaf Sandwiches are healthy, flavorful, and packed with delicious spices, mushrooms, and more!

Ingredients

1 bun One Bun Whole Wheat 100 Cal Sandwich Buns cubed (1/2 cup)
1/2 cup low fat buttermilk
1/2 yellow onion finely chopped
1 (4 oz) package mushrooms finely chopped
1 pound extra lean ground turkey
2 cloves garlic minced
1 large egg whisked 
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon ground sage
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup ketchup
Mushrooms*
1 teaspoon coconut oil
1 (4 oz) package sliced baby bella mushrooms
1/4 teaspoon salt more or less to taste
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F and line a baking sheet with a silicone mat.

1. Combine cubed bread and buttermilk in a large bowl and let sit for 10 minutes.

2. After 10 minutes, add in onion, mushrooms, turkey, garlic, egg, salt, pepper, and sage.

3. Mix together, shape into 4 patties, and place onto prepared baking sheet.

4. Whisk together ketchup and vinegar and spread evenly over the 4 patties.

5. Bake in preheated oven for about 30 minutes, or until the center of the patties are no longer pink and cooked through.

6. While the burgers are cooking, melt coconut oil in a large non-stick skillet over medium heat.

7. Once melted, stir in mushrooms, salt, and pepper.

8. Cook, stirring occasionally for 3 minutes.

9. Add in vinegar and cook until mushrooms are tender, about 1-3 additional minutes.

10. Serve cooked meatloaf and mushrooms on One Bun Whole Wheat 100 Cal Sandwich Buns and enjoy!

Notes: *Feel free to double both the ketchup topping and mushrooms if you like a little more!

http://showmetheyummy.com/turkey-meatloaf-sandwiches-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Turkey+Meatloaf+Sandwiches+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Squash and Potato Casserole

INGREDIENTS

1-2 russet potato
peeled and chopped in wedges 
1 zucchini, peeled and chopped in wedges 
1 yellow squash, peeled and chopped in wedges 
1 white onion, peeled and chopped into rings 
4-5 slices of fried bacon, crumbled up 
Seasoning of choice, if desired 
1/2 cup butter or margarine, chopped in slices 
Salt & pepper

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Use a 3-4 inch tall casserole dish.

3. Layer potatoes, yellow squash, onion (2-4 rings per layer), seasonings, bacon crumps, butter wedges (4-5 per layer).

4. Repeat same layering only using zucchini squash in place of yellow squash.

5. Cover with tin foil.

6. Bake for 1 hour and check. Bake for another 15 minutes if needed.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/squash_and_potato_casserole.php

Basil Chicken over Angel Hair

Author: Wendy Mercadante | allrecipes.com
35 m - 4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

(8 ounce) package angel hair pasta
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 1/2 cups chopped tomatoes
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook angel hair pasta until it is al dente, about 8 to 10 minutes. Drain, and set aside.

2. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Saute the onions and garlic.

3. Stir in the tomatoes, chicken, basil, salt and hot pepper sauce.

4. Reduce heat to medium, and cover skillet. Simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until mixture is hot and tomatoes are soft.

5. Toss sauce with hot cooked angel hair pasta to coat.

6. Serve with Parmesan cheese.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/8842/basil-chicken-over-angel-hair/?prop26=recipenotes&prop25=6823439432&prop27=2017-04-24&did=145923-20170424

Egg Muffins with Kale, Roasted Red Peppers, and Feta Cheese

Yield: Makes 8 muffins

Ingredients:

5 egg whites
2 large eggs
1/4 cup skim milk or almond milk
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon chopped green onion
1/4 cup fresh chopped kale
1/4 cup chopped roasted red peppers
1/4 cup crumbled feta cheese

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease 8 muffin tin cups with cooking spray. Make sure you spray the cups well. Set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together egg whites and eggs. Whisk in skim milk and season with salt and pepper, to taste. Stir in the green onion, kale, and roasted red peppers.

3. Pour egg mixture evenly into the muffin cups. Distribute cheese equally between each muffin cup.

4. Bake egg muffins for 20 minutes, or until the muffins are firm in the center. Remove from oven and gently go round each egg with a butter knife. Serve warm.

Note-you can store the egg muffins in the fridge for 3-4 days and reheat them in the microwave. They also freeze well!
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/egg-muffins-with-kale-roasted-red-peppers-and-feta-cheese/

It sounds a little squishy outside - we must have had enough rain to make the roads wet. I still have the front door open so it really isn't too bad. Of course I have Blanco under the desk here so at least my feet are warm. lol --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 21st April, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-464628-1.html

*Sassafras* does NOT have Lupus - a huge relief to her as she would not have been able to go outside much and nature is so important to her. The situation with her DH is also getting harder as his dementia starts to impact more on how he responds to her.

*Bella* was home from hospital within a few days this time.

*Martina's* friend who broke her hip a while ago is still not fully recovered and her DH is having problems swallowing and speaking. Martina is going to visit them soon - after an embroidery cruise and a knitting holiday with various people including Purple.

Good news about *Teddybear's * DH - he does not have cancer and the oesophagus is improving so he is now able to eat and is regaining the lost weight.

*Marianne's* new medication is working well and there is now almost no swelling in her ankles.

*Cashmeregma's* DB is home from hospital.

*Matthew's* drawing was on show at the art exhibition, but unfortunately did not win a prize. However he is always a winner to us!

*Swedenme* spent a few hours on Monday evening at the hospital with youngest DS - he needed stitches after bashing heads during a football game. She now has tonsillitis.

*Budasha* has an infection in the tooth holding her bridge in place so the tooth needs to be removed thus requiring a new bridge as well. And her shoulder is now getting very itchy from where the skin lesion was removed.

*Kate's* DIL's pharmacy won Independent Pharmacy of the Year - only a week after she bought the pharmacy!

*Kate's* DB has an infection which is probably coming from his foot, after doing so well.

PHOTOS
2 - *Sorlenna* - Bag
6 - *Bubbalove * - Dress for DGD
11 - *Swedenme * - Knitted sheep
16 - *Budasha* - Block 9 of the Knitterati
18 - *Gagesmom* - Latest knitting
43 - *Rookie* - Story time at Grandparents' house
44 - *Rookie* - Duck's nest
44 - *Cashmeregma* - Early morning mist/ Garden flowers
47 - *Fan* - Buttons
47 - *Poledra* - Mystery socks / Athena in her dress
52 - *Rookie* - Mama duck on her nest
53 - *Rookie* - Progress on DD's bathroom & kitchen
56 - *Poledra* - Playsuit
56 - *Nursenikki* - Progress on the shawl
59 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket & hat
62 - *Darowil* - Snake / Wrap
65 - *Gagesmom* - Greg and Gage
76 - *Gagesmom* - Baby set
91 - *Kate* - DDIL with her award
93 - *Kehinkle* - Stranded knitting socks
98 - *Pacer* - Dinosaur!
103 - *Swedenme* - Baby romper set
105 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Tami
110 - *Poledra* - Sleepy pups!
111 - *Pacer* - Orchids / Zebra / Giraffe
112 - *Poledra* - Baby dress & booties
116 - *Gwen* - Garden
117 - *Pacer* - Matthew's exhibition drawing
124 - *Pacer* - Machriste & Matthew/Winning painting
135 - *Machriste* - Matthew's pot / Hat with

RECIPES
33 - *Angelam* - Apple cinnamon bundt cake (link)
102 - *Bonnie* - Meatloaf 'burgers'
102 - *Rookie* - Piquant sauce for meat loaf (link)
137 - *Lurker* - Malaysian Curry Gravy (aka Satay Sauce)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 55 and 122 *

CRAFTS
16 - *Sam* - Textured triangle shawl/Pieced napkins (links)
19 - *Bonnie* - Free sewing patterns (link)
46 - *Sam* - Open air wrap (link)
56 - *Poledra* - Playsuit pattern (link)
59 - *Poldra* - Pinnae princess dress (link)
68 - *Darowil* - Kathy Kelly cabled capelet (link)
69 - *Rookie* - Twisted German cast on (link)
74 - *Sam* - Free crochet pattern (links)
101 - *Bonnie* - Little red riding slippers/Better dorm boots (links)
108 - *Sam* - Knit Picks yarn sale (link)
109 - *Poledra* - Moon socks (link)
112 - *Poldra* - Baby Harriet dress pattern (link)
127 - *Swedenme* - Converse baby booties pattern (link)
129 - *Bonnie* - Lincoln cardigan (link)

OTHERS
36 - *Lurker* - Funny
71 - *Rookie * - Escape rooms (link)
84 - *Darowil* - Weber bbqs (link)
104 - *Darowil * - Children's book week (link)
108 - *Flyty1n* - Tonsils (link)
113 - *Sam * - Escape rooms (link)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't believe it's time for the new Tea Party! I'm guessing you just posted it! Hope you are feeling better, Sam!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Greetings everyone. Thank you Sam and summary queens. I think the Spinach noodle dish sounds delicious! I like dishes that combine a carb and veggie. 

Birthday party for grandson tomorrow and book club Sunday. I am bringing dinner. Decided on an indoor picnic--ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes, cucumber salad, rye bread, an assortment of mustards and strawberry shortcake for dessert. My mouth is watering!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better, Sam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to see you posting Sam and hoping you are feeling much better and breathing easily. Thanks for the recipes, the basil chicken and cheese noodle chicken casserole will be printed and used. Thank you ladies for the summaries. I know that takes scads of time and careful attention to details. Much appreciated all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level . 
Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


So sorry your throat is still not feeling any better. Sadly, strep is a difficult bug to heal and makes you miserable all over.
I love your lady bear gardener, at least that is what I think she is. She is very cute and loveable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Hoping you are sleeping well, Sonja! 
The stuffed animal is gorgeous, love all the bits and pieces you've made to adorn her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You have such a following Sam! And we all hope the very best for you. Sorry to see it is rather a bleak day. Bit like what I have here!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great bunch of recipes Sam, I like the sound of spinach and cheese noodles, think I might make that sometime when I have a few mouths to feed. Glad to hear you're feeling better.
Thanks to the summary queens as always.
Sonja, I'm sorry your throat is still bothering you, I hope the antibiotics start to work soon. You toy looks great, whatever it is. Some little child will love that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Machriste I posted a comment on the former KTP before realizing it regarding the lovely hat/cloche with the flower.
I really loved it. Nice yarn for the body of the hat too. 


machriste said:


> Greetings everyone. Thank you Sam and summary queens. I think the Spinach noodle dish sounds delicious! I like dishes that combine a carb and veggie.
> 
> Birthday party for grandson tomorrow and book club Sunday. I am bringing dinner. Decided on an indoor picnic--ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes, cucumber salad, rye bread, an assortment of mustards and strawberry shortcake for dessert. My mouth is watering!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable little bear! I love the color choices too. Now that is a bear I would make. Is the pattern one you can share or tell us where to get it? I seriously would love to make it.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for new week. Will post name of puzzle game soon. Kids are picking me up for movie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 28 April '17
> 
> A no burn through sky greeted me when I got up - little to no breeze - Mother Nature emptied her air gun yesterday - along with a few showers. The winds were really high yesterday - thought for sure the other half of the pine tree would come down - it sure was bending back and forth. Today we are getting a few rain drops - don't know if that is a harbinger of what is to come.
> 
> ...


By now, you should know that we are all concerned about you. You can't sneeze without us saying "bless you" or " achew" as the case may be. Just hope that you really feel better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Greetings everyone. Thank you Sam and summary queens. I think the Spinach noodle dish sounds delicious! I like dishes that combine a carb and veggie.
> 
> Birthday party for grandson tomorrow and book club Sunday. I am bringing dinner. Decided on an indoor picnic--ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes, cucumber salad, rye bread, an assortment of mustards and strawberry shortcake for dessert. My mouth is watering!


The picnic dinner sounds delicious. Hope your grandson has a great birthday and everyone enjoys the dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Sorry that your attempt at having some food wasn't great. Hope your throat is better soon. Your stuffed animal (whatever it's supposed to be) looks so cute.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, try
http://en.nametests.com/

Re art from a photo. Hope this helps as I've tried it and would love to post the results but can't seem to attach.

Hi All KTP guys and gals, I'm still painting, lol! One more door to do next week then roll on Summer so that I can once again enjoy the sunshine outside and no more painting till the Fall even "IF" then.

Hugs to ALL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


She's cute, don't know why "she" but seem that to me.

Hope you are feeling much better soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished up last week's so am claiming a chair for this week. We were COLD today! It rained off and on all day with even a few snowflakes. Bleah. This morning we were off to the cardiologist, and the doc said he should be able to have the surgery in late Sept. or Oct. He'll send a note to the orthopedic doc to let him know and maybe we can get that scheduled ahead of time. He'll go back to the cardiologist at the end of August, so if nothing changes, will be cleared for surgery at that time. And now we don't have any appointments (I think!) until May 11. Won't that be nice!

I did take my knitting to the doc's office and got a couple rounds done on a hat. I still remember how. LOL But I do plan to work at least an hour or a bobbin's worth on DD's quilt tonight too. We had leftover enchiladas for supper, so that's done except for the dishes.

Also wanted to comment on Matthew's bowl--I love the colors and shape. I know it is a treasure.

Sonja, hope your throat feels better soon. I never had my tonsils out and used to get strep every 3 or 4 years so I definitely sympathize. I haven't had it for a long time now...knock wood. Your critter is adorable. Love her (I agree it's a her) bits & bobs.

And of course now the dishes need doing...seems that's always the case!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Have you been tested for strep? Strep can really be uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> The picnic dinner sounds delicious. Hope your grandson has a great birthday and everyone enjoys the dinner.


Sounds wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Stunning! Lovely and open too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That kitchen is looking fabulous!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That kitchen is looking fabulous!


She's very pleased. The contractors have been great. I'll certainly consider them if we do any remodeling here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.

The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Maybe some soup, but nothing with edges in your immediate future. You have a great excuse to live on ice cream.... Hope you get some rest. I love your carrot toting creature. He looks very well stuffed and huggable too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

MaChriste..... I also loved your hat. That yarn, with the black thread wrap, reminds me of beautifully colored pebbles. Great yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished up last week's so am claiming a chair for this week. We were COLD today! It rained off and on all day with even a few snowflakes. Bleah. This morning we were off to the cardiologist, and the doc said he should be able to have the surgery in late Sept. or Oct. He'll send a note to the orthopedic doc to let him know and maybe we can get that scheduled ahead of time. He'll go back to the cardiologist at the end of August, so if nothing changes, will be cleared for surgery at that time. And now we don't have any appointments (I think!) until May 11. Won't that be nice!
> 
> I did take my knitting to the doc's office and got a couple rounds done on a hat. I still remember how. LOL But I do plan to work at least an hour or a bobbin's worth on DD's quilt tonight too. We had leftover enchiladas for supper, so that's done except for the dishes.
> Glad you can get on with the surgery for Bub. Isn't it nice to have couple weeks off without seeing the doctor..... Wish I could say that. I should call dentist and eye Dr. to reschedule those I missed with surgery but just can't bring myself to do it. The eye Dr. is so close, no problem, but the dentist is farther than I feel up to driving... (never mind havingto put real clothes on.) I just wonder if meds would affect eye check so may wait a little. All your quilting is making me want to get upstairs and fondle cloth. It is supposed to rain tomorrow so that might be my goal.
> ...


Sure must be nice to have a couple weeks off from white coats. Glad you can get on with surgery... at least plan on it.

All your quilting has made me want to get upstairs and fondle material. It is supposed to rain tomorrow so that may be my goal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


The kitchen looks wonderful. Love the brickwork. I have wanted to put a seat out in front of our place so I could actually see the world go by. With no windows in the LR, I feel pretty left out. Lots of places to sit in the back, but I think it would be nice to see the neighbors once in awhile. I had designed an addition to go into front yard that would have included a porch. There is something about a big inviting front porch that has always appealed to me. I guess memories of grandparent's houses.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is
> 
> It's adorable--since it has a carrot in its pocket, it must be a short-eared rabbit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Machriste I posted a comment on the former KTP before realizing it regarding the lovely hat/cloche with the flower.
> I really loved it. Nice yarn for the body of the hat too.


Thanks, Gwen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> The picnic dinner sounds delicious. Hope your grandson has a great birthday and everyone enjoys the dinner.


Thank you, Liz. I am so ready for Spring. We had a taste of it, but it sounds like more snow starting Sunday night. ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Beautiful floor! And the room looks so spacious. It's going to be so nice.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house.
> 
> It's going to be lovely--sun in the am and shade in the late afternoon and evening on a hot day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> MaChriste..... I also loved your hat. That yarn, with the black thread wrap, reminds me of beautifully colored pebbles. Great yarn.


Thanks Jynx. In the skein it reminded me of stained glass windows.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kristanix.com
Sam, the above is the makers of the computer jigsaw puzzle you can add your own photographs. It is on my IPad so I most likely bought it from Apple Store. I think it was free although upgrade to add your own pix might have been $3.99.
Told Cathy about Netflix Raiders of the Lost Art as she got her Masters in Art History at UCBerkeley.
We went to lunch at local Greek restaurant, toured the tiny house mobile I wanted to show them. They were very impressed. Then we fed horses carrots. Great fun watching my DD giggle as the horses nuzzled her. Then we went to Going in Style with Morgan Freeman. Kind of an Oceans 11 for the aged. Fun, light and happy ending.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks Jynx. In the skein it reminded me of stained glass windows.


YES! (BTW, your picnic dinner is one of my favorites. It makes one think Spring is really here.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kristanix.com
> Sam, the above is the makers of the computer jigsaw puzzle you can add your own photographs. It is on my IPad so I most likely bought it from Apple Store. I think it was free although upgrade to add your own pix might have been $3.99.
> Told Cathy about Netflix Raiders of the Lost Art as she got her Masters in Art History at UCBerkeley.
> We went to lunch at local Greek restaurant, toured the tiny house mobile I wanted to show them. They were very impressed. Then we fed horses carrots. Great fun watching my DD giggle as the horses nuzzled her. Then we went to Going in Style with Morgan Freeman. Kind of an Oceans 11 for the aged. Fun, light and happy ending.


We took GD to tour a group of tiny houses. There is a little community of them in Austin and we thought it might be a good alternative to an apartment. Some are really well done.

Morgan Freeman..... that man never stops working. Love his Alex Cross ones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, gorgeous kitchen and love your patio and drive. I've never seen a driveway like that. I dislike concrete so impressed.
Sonja, hope you feel better. I love your critter, she is so sweet.
Mary, Matthew is also a gifted potter, love all the colors on the bowl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, the cheesy noodles and spinach sound great. I don't use crock pot much but it happens to be out so this may make it into this week's dinners. 

Ladies, the summaries are wonderful.

Nurse has left, dinner over so think I'll do a little walking and watch some TV or catch up on e-mails. There is not a breath of air outside and so muggy. Sure wish the rain would just get here and be done. I can do without the hail though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja: I like your animal too--we'll have to provide a name.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I love porches also, remind me of my grandparents, and the gracious porches of Charleston, SC. This tiny house is kind of tube, round shape with lots of windows, solar, everything well planned with lots of storage for size and remote controlled! Who knew you could program your home from your phone! With all the walls of windows and curved ceiling and built ins was not at all claustrophobic. And, of course, being on desert has built in blinds and overhang over front porch and front windows so it didn't get too hot or glared. Also a ceiling fan, so Southern. In reality it was only big enough for one person and a tad pricey at over 100K, but I can dream.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


I love it! The floors are awesome!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


Love your driveway! Were they installed individually? What a job!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


Love the brickwork, very unique colour and design. Lot of work but has given your home lots of curb appeal. Enjoy!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: 

The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!

He greatly enjoyed the evening's activities but he was ready for bed shortly after we got home. Sunrise will find him ready for a new day--one to spend mostly with his mom. Such days are the high water mark of his week because they get so little time to spend together.

Enjoy your weekend'd activities, y'all. I have Aurora coming at 5:30AM and then breakfast for the early risers followed by bagged lunch prep for the folks at Elm. Hope to get back later in the day. Take care.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad Tim enjoyed himself! And may he have another good day with his mom.

The drive and yard look beautiful.

I worked an hour on the quilt, and something occurred to me. I might be able to free motion quilt the solid black parts, which would be easier...and thread wouldn't obscure the print fabric. Otherwise I'm going to get very frustrated, as I can see that already. I'll ask DD when she gets back. The shapes of the blocks (while I love them) are making in the ditch quite difficult. I get tired fast having to wrestle it, and there are so many threads to trim. I'll figure something out. For now, though, doing something else seems a good idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week, I'm finally caught up on last week, it was a long day. After sitting in the car, yoga was much needed, it ended up just being the yoga instructor and me so we worked full body really hard, so good. 
I hope that everyone is doing well, I need to start reading and get caught up on this week. 
I finished the baby outfit other than adding buttons, it was categorically the worst written pattern I have ever had the misfortune to make, but I made it through, I didn't put the sleeves on it, just left it as a overall type set so she can just put a t-shirt onesie under it since it's going to San Antonio. I'll post pictures tomorrow after I put the buttons on it.



tami_ohio said:


> It does seem like a lot, but when I think about what a person would need to learn/know to fix a computerized embroidery, or sewing, machine, it probably isn't a lot.


Very true and valid point, I wouldn't want to have to fix my sewing machine and it's not electronic at all.



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh No! What a fiasco. Sounds like my DH. We have every gadget in the book, including the deadly mandolin. My favorite was when he spray painted his eyeballs. One does not look into the clogged sprayer when sticking a pin in it...


LOL! I told David one day that I wanted a mandolin, he asked why, Marla has two just borrow one of hers. LOL!!! Had to tell him NOT the musical instrument, the cooking one. :sm23: 
Oh dear, yes, that was not a great idea, hope he didn't damage his eyes.



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. They are probably right next to the oatmeal. DH just didn't know to look for them.


:sm24:



Dreamweaver said:


> I can just imagine how thrilled mom will be. It is hard to not see your kids. They are always your babies, no matter how old!


Yes they are, mine just left a bit ago after joining us for dinner. lol



Swedenme said:


> I was 2 weeks overdue when the doctor's decided to induce and told me to pick a day in the following week . Went in 5 days later and son was born that evening weighing 10lb 4 oz can only guess at what he would have weighed if he had stayed put any longer ????


Heaven help you if he was any bigger. :sm06:



susandkline said:


> My son is almost 46. That far back, my doctor had promised he would see me through to the birth of my baby. But then as I was approaching due date, his doctors told him he had to take some time off. My daughter had been born in an army hospital years before, and I was most unhappy with just about everything there. In addition to all their other errors, they mis-typed my blood as negative. Happy ending when I walked out with a healthy baby! Anyway, with the
> 2nd baby, I saw the head of obstetrics at a hospital with an excellent reputation. When my doctor gave me his news about possibly not being there for the birth, he offered me 2 options. He was willing to try inducement close to delivery date or one of the doctors who worked under him would deliver. I chose inducement, but after being in the hospital for
> about 15 hours, nothing happened. My doctor said that I wouldn't go into labor unless the baby was really ready for his birth. Exactly one week to the day later, my son was born and was delivered by a very competent stand in for my doc.
> I think back to this whenever I hear of induced labor. I'm sure there are times when it's absolutely necessary, but when it's not, my mother's words of wisdom hold true. When the apple is ripe, it will fall from the tree!


I love your mothers words of wisdom, very true. lol



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! Kaye Jo! yes it must be odd with me being already in Friday, while you are still Thursday- and yes I am up early, but I did go to bed early! Have a great trip!


LOL! I have you in my world clock now, it's kind of cool, you being a day ahead. 
It was a good day for the most part, though nasty outside, got everything done for the most part that needed doing. A bit of running tomorrow but not much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Oh no, soft food only for the time being, tonsillitis sucks for sure. 
I LOVE your stuffed animal, a bear or bunny, it could be either, but it's great! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished up last week's so am claiming a chair for this week. We were COLD today! It rained off and on all day with even a few snowflakes. Bleah. This morning we were off to the cardiologist, and the doc said he should be able to have the surgery in late Sept. or Oct. He'll send a note to the orthopedic doc to let him know and maybe we can get that scheduled ahead of time. He'll go back to the cardiologist at the end of August, so if nothing changes, will be cleared for surgery at that time. And now we don't have any appointments (I think!) until May 11. Won't that be nice!
> 
> I did take my knitting to the doc's office and got a couple rounds done on a hat. I still remember how. LOL But I do plan to work at least an hour or a bobbin's worth on DD's quilt tonight too. We had leftover enchiladas for supper, so that's done except for the dishes.
> 
> ...


Thankfully our snow didn't stick. 
Great news! Hopefully everything will be a go for the surgery then, keeping fingers and toes crossed, well, figuratively speaking anyway, they'd get awfully cramped to hold them crossed for that long. lol
There's always dishes. lol I need to do mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


OOOHHHHH!!! It's lovely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


That looks fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


Tim certainly had a full day, I'd have been tired by then too. lol
It's so wonderful that you both had a lovely time at the prom, and I love that Tim gets out there and dances, it sounds like a fabulous evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love your driveway! Were they installed individually? What a job!


Yes, they were.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the brickwork, very unique colour and design. Lot of work but has given your home lots of curb appeal. Enjoy!


We think so. It will be even prettier when the bushes grow and fill in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very nice time.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kitchen looks wonderful. Love the brickwork. I have wanted to put a seat out in front of our place so I could actually see the world go by. With no windows in the LR, I feel pretty left out. Lots of places to sit in the back, but I think it would be nice to see the neighbors once in awhile. I had designed an addition to go into front yard that would have included a porch. There is something about a big inviting front porch that has always appealed to me. I guess memories of grandparent's houses.


That's one of the things I like about my mother in laws house that we are moving to, it has a nice sized covered front porch. Just need to get some seating for it. Want a bench seat with a couple of side tables, I think. I always liked those old houses with the wrap around porches, the ones that look like doll houses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Looks great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's one of the things I like about my mother in laws house that we are moving to, it has a nice sized covered front porch. Just need to get some seating for it. Want a bench seat with a couple of side tables, I think. I always liked those old houses with the wrap around porches, the ones that look like doll houses.


I grew up in farm houses with large front porches. I still like them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry your throat is still not feeling any better. Sadly, strep is a difficult bug to heal and makes you miserable all over.
> I love your lady bear gardener, at least that is what I think she is. She is very cute and loveable.


Thank you Joyce, i think she is a bear too .the throat problem is still there this morning was hoping it would disappear over night but no


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you are sleeping well, Sonja!
> The stuffed animal is gorgeous, love all the bits and pieces you've made to adorn her!


Thank you Julie, I slept better than I thought , woke up a couple of times but went straight back to sleep after a drink of water


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & thank you to the summary ladies.

Rookie, your brickwork looks great

Sorleena, I'm glad all went well with the cardiologist. ????????no doctors for a while.

Sonja, hope you're feeling better by morning 

Ohio Joy, I'm glad Tim had a great time, no wonder he was tired.

Friends came for coffee & a visit this evening. She had run out of onions & I still had lots so she took home a bunch

Well, I frogged the sweater, I discovered there should be 2 purl stitches on each side of the cables that I had to guess about ????Anyway, I think I'm on the right track now, I thought but I forgot the buttonhole???? But have decided I never button sweaters anyway so I'm not going to frog it again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Greetings everyone. Thank you Sam and summary queens. I think the Spinach noodle dish sounds delicious! I like dishes that combine a carb and veggie.
> 
> Birthday party for grandson tomorrow and book club Sunday. I am bringing dinner. Decided on an indoor picnic--ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes, cucumber salad, rye bread, an assortment of mustards and strawberry shortcake for dessert. My mouth is watering!


Happy birthday to your grandson , ????????
My mouth is watering too hope you all enjoy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Another great bunch of recipes Sam, I like the sound of spinach and cheese noodles, think I might make that sometime when I have a few mouths to feed. Glad to hear you're feeling better.
> Thanks to the summary queens as always.
> Sonja, I'm sorry your throat is still bothering you, I hope the antibiotics start to work soon. You toy looks great, whatever it is. Some little child will love that.


Thanks Angela


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, I slept better than I thought , woke up a couple of times but went straight back to sleep after a drink of water


A friend described strep Throat as feeling like swallowing razor blades, I think that's about right. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon & your DH doesn't catch it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machristie, happy birthday to your GS, hope you had a great picnic. & the snow stays away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little bear! I love the color choices too. Now that is a bear I would make. Is the pattern one you can share or tell us where to get it? I seriously would love to make it.


Thank you Gwen, sorry but the pattern wasn't mine it was an old one that I gave straight back once I knitted the parts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's cute, don't know why "she" but seem that to me.
> 
> Hope you are feeling much better soon


Maybe because she has a dress on ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Have you been tested for strep? Strep can really be uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon.


I have tonsillitis which I'm surmising is the same thing as strep , taking penicillin for it . Doctor said I should start to feel better in 3-4 days so hopefully sometime today or tomorrow


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, I'm so glad that the prom was a success! I'm sure both of you were tired with all of the dancing! Wonderful memories for you and Tim!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kristanix.com
> Sam, the above is the makers of the computer jigsaw puzzle you can add your own photographs. It is on my IPad so I most likely bought it from Apple Store. I think it was free although upgrade to add your own pix might have been $3.99.
> Told Cathy about Netflix Raiders of the Lost Art as she got her Masters in Art History at UCBerkeley.
> We went to lunch at local Greek restaurant, toured the tiny house mobile I wanted to show them. They were very impressed. Then we fed horses carrots. Great fun watching my DD giggle as the horses nuzzled her. Then we went to Going in Style with Morgan Freeman. Kind of an Oceans 11 for the aged. Fun, light and happy ending.


What's the name of the specific one? There are quite a few listed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


It's looking fantastic , really like the sage green colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


Looks lovely . You will be able to sit and watch the duck family , is the pond or lake nearby to your house


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Looking good! Love the colours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


That's a great job too! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


So glad Tim enjoyed his senior prom. Is that him finished with school now?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops forgot to say that that was great news that Bub's surgery has finally been scheduled. (Sorlenna)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you and Tim enjoyed yourselves and glad he's getting to spend the say with his mom 
How is Aurora doing now ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, soft food only for the time being, tonsillitis sucks for sure.
> I LOVE your stuffed animal, a bear or bunny, it could be either, but it's great! :sm24:


Just had some soggy cereal , managed to swallow a few spoonfuls before I gave up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & thank you to the summary ladies.
> 
> Rookie, your brickwork looks great
> 
> ...


I think a paid pattern that's in a book should be much better written than that . I don't mind some guesswork when it's a free one but I sure would mutter away if it was a paid one . Hope you finally managed to get your sweater made


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oops forgot to say that that was great news that Bub's surgery has finally been scheduled. (Sorlenna)


I forgot too, went for a drink and that was that puff gone from the mind . Sorlenna hope both you and Bubs can have a peaceful summer before all the hospital appointments start up again


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


That is looking fab.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

And so is your driveway. Wonderful results all round!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like Tim had a wonderful time. No wonder he was tired, as I'm sure, you were.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. I see I am way behind. LOL. No news still at this end.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.

Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry your throat is still not feeling any better. Sadly, strep is a difficult bug to heal and makes you miserable all over.
> I love your lady bear gardener, at least that is what I think she is. She is very cute and loveable.


RE Sonja...... I agree, it is a lovely bear. You did a great job. :sm11: 
Sorry your throat doesnt seem any better yet.... back to custards for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


It looks fabulous! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


It is look great! :sm24:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you are well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Tim certainly had a full day, I'd have been tired by then too. lol
> It's so wonderful that you both had a lovely time at the prom, and I love that Tim gets out there and dances, it sounds like a fabulous evening.


Ditto from me too.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Oh dear, doesnt sound good. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 28 April '17
> 
> A no burn through sky greeted me when I got up - little to no breeze - Mother Nature emptied her air gun yesterday - along with a few showers. The winds were really high yesterday - thought for sure the other half of the pine tree would come down - it sure was bending back and forth. Today we are getting a few rain drops - don't know if that is a harbinger of what is to come.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipes Sam...the marshmallows sound yummy! Maybe for a wedding shower which is coming up....hmmm? I am happy you are feeling better!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well you sure did talk a lot over the last 48 hours. Managed to read it all with only commenting twice.
Mums surgery went well- she kept saying how scared she was and that she ended up enjoying the day. She was out the hospital by midday and not even particularly tired. In fact she was feeling so well that we went to the library as she had no books left and then ate out. They gave us so much free garlic bread (free for seniors) that we ate very little of our meals so I've bought them home. Froze it so it left Mum's frozen as it was going to sit my bag for a few hours at the football (which we lost in a close game).

I was feeling really pleased because I was going to end April slightly ahead in my usage of yarn over what I gained this year. Until Mum gave me her yarn (not much, but still around 700 grams) which means that I end up again with more in than out for the year. 

Now to read this weeks- only 7 pages at this stage so I guess I better read it before bed. Amazing how behind I get after only 1 1/2 days off the internet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary ladies...such a help for me! Sonja, I hope your throat is better! Matthew Mary and Machrist - what a treat to be able to meet up and enjoy some time together. Matthew, great job entering the art show! You are our favorite artist...drawings and pottery are all awesome! I bet it was fun to see the work of other artists and I hope you got to meet some of them!

Miss Tami, a belated but very sincere HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I am glad you had a happy day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Adorable gardening bear and all of her accessories!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


It is cute though Sonya- and that is the important thing for a toy unless it has a reason for any specific animal.

Do hope those antibiotics settle that throat soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Beautiful! What a relaxing and welcoming space!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


The prom sounds wonderful Joy! That was a full day for Tim and you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Prayers for him, and your family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Looking great. They won't know themsleves when they have the new kitchen and the open area.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Karena said:


> Glad you are well


Hey Karena! How are things on the West coast??


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well you sure did talk a lot over the last 48 hours. Managed to read it all with only commenting twice.
> Mums surgery went well- she kept saying how scared she was and that she ended up enjoying the day. She was out the hospital by midday and not even particularly tired. In fact she was feeling so well that we went to the library as she had no books left and then ate out. They gave us so much free garlic bread (free for seniors) that we ate very little of our meals so I've bought them home. Froze it so it left Mum's frozen as it was going to sit my bag for a few hours at the football (which we lost in a close game).
> 
> I was feeling really pleased because I was going to end April slightly ahead in my usage of yarn over what I gained this year. Until Mum gave me her yarn (not much, but still around 700 grams) which means that I end up again with more in than out for the year.
> ...


So happy your mom's procedure went well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


And your place is looking really good as well.
Isn't it funny the places birds pick to nest sometimes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: God Bless you all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce, i think she is a bear too .the throat problem is still there this morning was hoping it would disappear over night but no


Hopefully, today is the last day of the throat pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, I slept better than I thought , woke up a couple of times but went straight back to sleep after a drink of water


That's good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


So glad that Tim enjoyed his senior prom and the rest of the day. Sounds like a tiring day for him indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week, I'm finally caught up on last week, it was a long day. After sitting in the car, yoga was much needed, it ended up just being the yoga instructor and me so we worked full body really hard, so good.
> I hope that everyone is doing well, I need to start reading and get caught up on this week.
> I finished the baby outfit other than adding buttons, it was categorically the worst written pattern I have ever had the misfortune to make, but I made it through, I didn't put the sleeves on it, just left it as a overall type set so she can just put a t-shirt onesie under it since it's going to San Antonio. I'll post pictures tomorrow after I put the buttons on it.





> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Hi! Kaye Jo! yes it must be odd with me being already in Friday, while you are still Thursday- and yes I am up early, but I did go to bed early! Have a great trip!
> 
> LOL! I have you in my world clock now, it's kind of cool, you being a day ahead.
> It was a good day for the most part, though nasty outside, got everything done for the most part that needed doing. A bit of running tomorrow but not much.


And I was in a muddle when I typed that- it was already Saturday, and you were starting your Friday busy day! Glad you had such a good day- must have been awesome just you and your yoga instructor, but I wonder how long the class will continue, if it's just you and she!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking fantastic , really like the sage green colour


I think it's going to look very nice when more color & texture is added in with the furniture, etc. There will be additional gray, cream and navy. DD and DGS are on there way over now for the weekend so floors can be done. Thought we may go to the botanical gardens, but it's raining (still)!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The Basis Chicken with Angel Hair Pasta..what type of Chicken parts are used or cooked Chicken?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks lovely . You will be able to sit and watch the duck family , is the pond or lake nearby to your house


The river is about 4 blocks away and the closest pond is about the same. The lawnmower on Thursday didn't seem to phase her while she sat on the nest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, I slept better than I thought , woke up a couple of times but went straight back to sleep after a drink of water


I am glad you did get a fairly good rest. I agree with the others that you have been through an awful lot in the last two to three years, you are very definitely NOT hypochondriac, (I grew up with one- my dad) just have been through one hell of a time, with one thing and another, and that the sustained effort of being strong for everyone is showing in these repeated illnesses. I am hoping for some decent summer weather for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


So much is going on in your life. Hugs that things turn out okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, doesnt sound good. Hope he pulls through.


A positive hope from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is bedtime again for me. I am nearly falling asleep here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is bedtime again for me. I am nearly falling asleep here.


Me too- hopefully you will other things to do tomorrow rather than be here with us. Otherwise she will be a May baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me too- hopefully you will other things to do tomorrow rather than be here with us. Otherwise she will be a May baby.


That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though. 

My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them. 

Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sonja...... I agree, it is a lovely bear. You did a great job. :sm11:
> Sorry your throat doesnt seem any better yet.... back to custards for you.


Lemon drinks and I'm not really hungry which is a help right now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Adorable gardening bear and all of her accessories!


Thank you April 
Have you started a shawl for your daughters wedding yet ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well you sure did talk a lot over the last 48 hours. Managed to read it all with only commenting twice.
> Mums surgery went well- she kept saying how scared she was and that she ended up enjoying the day. She was out the hospital by midday and not even particularly tired. In fact she was feeling so well that we went to the library as she had no books left and then ate out. They gave us so much free garlic bread (free for seniors) that we ate very little of our meals so I've bought them home. Froze it so it left Mum's frozen as it was going to sit my bag for a few hours at the football (which we lost in a close game).
> 
> I was feeling really pleased because I was going to end April slightly ahead in my usage of yarn over what I gained this year. Until Mum gave me her yarn (not much, but still around 700 grams) which means that I end up again with more in than out for the year.
> ...


Glad that your mum's surgery went well Margaret


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


That Gansey is already looking beautiful. I admire that you can do such intricate work.

Got up early and changed the oil filters and oil in the freeze dryer, now have to take them over for recycling as well as the used oil. I am fortunate that my O'Rielly's does it or me for free. I only have to write down how much of each thing I bring. All the entries are in quarts except for mine, which are in liters. I use the bottles that the sterile water and saline come in from my surgery center. 
We are having a loss of about all of our fruit in the state this year. Part from frost, the rest because it has been such cold off and on changeable weather that there is no bee activity
Covered the tomatoes and potatoes last night because of predicted frost, shall see how they fared this morning.
Best wishes on healing that sore throat and prayers for all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot too, went for a drink and that was that puff gone from the mind . Sorlenna hope both you and Bubs can have a peaceful summer before all the hospital appointments start up again


I wish you the same! You've had so much on your plate in recent times. Have some smooth foods and pamper yourself so your immune system can build up again. Healing thoughts coming to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me too- hopefully you will other things to do tomorrow rather than be here with us. Otherwise she will be a May baby.


But May babies are wonderful! Heh. I am one, of course. But seriously, I hope she doesn't go too much longer. I remember well how miserable that feels. Wishing an easy time for mum and wee one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tim certainly had a full day, I'd have been tired by then too. lol
> It's so wonderful that you both had a lovely time at the prom, and I love that Tim gets out there and dances, it sounds like a fabulous evening.


Kaye, well said.

Joy, so happy for Tim and you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


Did Matthew get a new pencil at the art store?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lemon drinks and I'm not really hungry which is a help right now


If you like yogurt, that would slide down easily and be good while you are taking antibiotics. Be sure you get s good quality with live culture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Woke up to cold and cloudy. We are predicted to have a freeze tonight and just east of us snow on the ground. Yuck. And then we are to be in the 70s by Monday! I'm over all this switching back and forth. Bring me warm spring!

I was in bed last night before DD got home so I will wait on her quilt. I might make bread or rolls today and still need to get April's pattern out. I have one typed up but need to proofread. And I'm woefully behind on pictures of everything. I really need to get moving on those things.

Sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't see any chicken listed in the Basil Chicken recipe. I could wing it I guess but.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. Slept well and woke feeling rested. Such a gift. Cathy, Marc and I are going to Lake Isabella today. It's a pretty ride, up and through a pass in Southern Sierra's, through alfalfa farms and to the lake and Kern River. Very different scenery from the desert.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Slept well and woke feeling rested. Such a gift. Cathy, Marc and I are going to Lake Isabella today. It's a pretty ride, up and through a pass in Southern Sierra's, through alfalfa farms and to the lake and Kern River. Very different scenery from the desert.


Sounds like a lovely drive out. I hope you all have a great day and enjoy the wonderful scenery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


Weimeraner?? looks a lovely dog, Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That Gansey is already looking beautiful. I admire that you can do such intricate work.
> 
> Got up early and changed the oil filters and oil in the freeze dryer, now have to take them over for recycling as well as the used oil. I am fortunate that my O'Rielly's does it or me for free. I only have to write down how much of each thing I bring. All the entries are in quarts except for mine, which are in liters. I use the bottles that the sterile water and saline come in from my surgery center.
> We are having a loss of about all of our fruit in the state this year. Part from frost, the rest because it has been such cold off and on changeable weather that there is no bee activity
> ...


Thank you Joyce! I bless the day I found my overhead lamp- not easy to come by a good one, and that yarn shop is the one that closed down a couple of years ago now. would be a daylight only project otherwise!
That does not bode well- the frosts and cold taking the fruit. I am glad you are maintaining the freeze drier- mechanics is something you enjoy, methinks? I just gave away my dehydrator- it is very old, but still works, and my friend is very keen to try it out. I just don't eat enough of things to warrant using it now- different story when I had my girls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BSG said:


> I don't see any chicken listed in the Basil Chicken recipe. I could wing it I guess but.....


You are quite right- that is a bit of an oversight! Maybe you could email the lady mentioned in Sam's post as the source of the recipe.

By the way a warm welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think a paid pattern that's in a book should be much better written than that . I don't mind some guesswork when it's a free one but I sure would mutter away if it was a paid one . Hope you finally managed to get your sweater made


I agree, should be better. My sweater is a long way from made????????I think I was on row 8'when I quit last night, I had been up to 15 when I frogged it all????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


I hope it turns out to be benign, family doesn't need more heartache


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


That's looking great, Julie. I like the color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


What a cute puppy, looks like Kimber.
I'm glad you're having a nice vacation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That Gansey is already looking beautiful. I admire that you can do such intricate work.
> 
> Got up early and changed the oil filters and oil in the freeze dryer, now have to take them over for recycling as well as the used oil. I am fortunate that my O'Rielly's does it or me for free. I only have to write down how much of each thing I bring. All the entries are in quarts except for mine, which are in liters. I use the bottles that the sterile water and saline come in from my surgery center.
> We are having a loss of about all of our fruit in the state this year. Part from frost, the rest because it has been such cold off and on changeable weather that there is no bee activity
> ...


Is Utah a big fruit producer? Or mostly just home garden? Either way, not good when the weather messes with things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I hope by now the antibiotics are beginning to work, if not, I would call the doctor. You said you were on Penicillin & some bacteria produce an enzyme called penicillinase which inactivates penicillin. I carry this bacteria so penicillin does nothing for me when I get a bad Throat. Don't wait too long as Strep can cause infection of the heart valves if untreated & many complications.

Margaret, I'm glad your mom's procedure went well. We really can't reduce our stash, can we? I didn't buy any new yarn this month but did look at some lovely alpaca on the KnitPicks site I was thinking of telling DS that could be Mother's Day gift as he was asking a couple of weeks ago but as of yesterday our dollar was .73, don't think I will do that????

Susan, you were saying the RA is making crocheting difficult, an old neighbor of mine found doing latch hook rugs helped keep her hands more mobile, not sure if that's a viable option for you.

Cathy, hope that new GD decides to make an entrance soon. Since she's decided to delay arrival, is that going to be a problem for child care for Serena? 

Jynx, it's good to hear your wound is starting to close in, hope the healing continues & you can get rid of your friend, the wound vac.


Well, maybe spring is finally here, the sun is shining & we are to get up to 12C/53F today, a heat wave????I think I will get outside this afternoon & dig in my asparagus bed, my friend said last night she found the beginnings of life in hers. It's always so good to get the first taste of something fresh & green. 
I'm glad the weather is getting a little better, I need to be able to get stuff out in the greenhouse soon before there's no room left in the house for DH & me???? The early tomatoes need transplanting into bigger pots & I still have lobelia to transplant, I think they are finally big enough, such fine little plants as seedlings.
I'm sure there were more things I should have commented on but CRAFT strikes & the iPad is down to 3% so time to put it on the charger & move my butt


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Utah a big fruit producer? Or mostly just home garden? Either way, not good when the weather messes with things


Huge fruit producer so a big loss to our fruit farmers. We have huge orchards throughout the entire state and that is the main income of many of the farmers. I am going out now to uncover my plants. There are no little apples coming on the apple tree this year..no bees for the few blossoms that didn't get frozen. Utah has most delicious apples in wide varieties. It will be a tough fall without the cheap apples, peaches and apricots. All apricots got frozen so none this year that are not flown in from CA and FL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looking great, Julie. I like the color


Thank you, Bonnie- the Navy Blues are very traditional for Gansey work- but Anne felt this would be the most serviceable/useful colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I hope by now the antibiotics are beginning to work, if not, I would call the doctor. You said you were on Penicillin & some bacteria produce an enzyme called penicillinase which inactivates penicillin. I carry this bacteria so penicillin does nothing for me when I get a bad Throat. Don't wait too long as Strep can cause infection of the heart valves if untreated & many complications.
> 
> Margaret, I'm glad your mom's procedure went well. We really can't reduce our stash, can we? I didn't buy any new yarn this month but did look at some lovely alpaca on the KnitPicks site I was thinking of telling DS that could be Mother's Day gift as he was asking a couple of weeks ago but as of yesterday our dollar was .73, don't think I will do that????
> 
> ...


Gosh, a bed of Asparagus- have not had the delight of one of those since my days as a teen at Rotokawa- we had an enormous bed, and I was the one entrusted to harvest the spears- shop bought just does not cut the mustard in comparison!
Hope it does turn the corner to spring soon for you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Huge fruit producer so a big loss to our fruit farmers. We have huge orchards throughout the entire state and that is the main income of many of the farmers. I am going out now to uncover my plants. There are no little apples coming on the apple tree this year..no bees for the few blossoms that didn't get frozen. Utah has most delicious apples in wide varieties. It will be a tough fall without the cheap apples, peaches and apricots. All apricots got frozen so none this year that are not flown in from CA and FL.


Golly. 
We are in for a rough time because of flood damage to the crops.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


So sorry. I hope the news will be better than expected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The river is about 4 blocks away and the closest pond is about the same. The lawnmower on Thursday didn't seem to phase her while she sat on the nest.


Wonder how she will get there safely when she moves her ducklings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


It's beautiful Julie I saw it over on newest topics


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


That's a cute puppy . Hope you and Mathew are having a lovely time visiting with your mom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I wish you the same! You've had so much on your plate in recent times. Have some smooth foods and pamper yourself so your immune system can build up again. Healing thoughts coming to you.


I must be ill as I slept the afternoon away ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> If you like yogurt, that would slide down easily and be good while you are taking antibiotics. Be sure you get s good quality with live culture.


Yes I can eat plain yoghurt with berries squashed in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Slept well and woke feeling rested. Such a gift. Cathy, Marc and I are going to Lake Isabella today. It's a pretty ride, up and through a pass in Southern Sierra's, through alfalfa farms and to the lake and Kern River. Very different scenery from the desert.


Hope you are having a lovely day out Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a lovely drive out. I hope you all have a great day and enjoy the wonderful scenery.


My Cathy feeding horses.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I must be ill as I slept the afternoon away ????


Best thing you could do. Hope you feel better for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Julie I saw it over on newest topics


Thanks Sonja!
You are not one who stays with the Tea Party only! But there are a few who don't venture much outside, including our Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be ill as I slept the afternoon away ????


Do take care, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


I think Cathy is talking to them too- I know I would be. Don't you love the smell of horse?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


Lovely picture Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja!
> You are not one who stays with the Tea Party only! But there are a few who don't venture much outside, including our Sam!


I like seeing what everyone is making and up to and I've got to know some nice people


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 29 April '17

Cold and damp - at least the rain has stopped for a while - I think it rained most of the night. I have the heat on.

Our yard looks like it hasn't been mowed in months. However Gary mowed it barely a week ago. The boys each have part of the yard to mow - Gary does the front yards plus any mowing close to the road.

 Date Squares - Gluten Free

Ingredients

Filling

3 1/2 - 4 cups pitted and chopped dates
1 1/2 cups water 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon soda

Crumbs

2 1/4 cups gluten free oat flakes
1 1/4 cup Julie's Flour mix or your favorite gluten-free all-purpose flour
1 cup brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (if not included in your flour) 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 cup butter 
1 package vanilla sugar

Method

1. Cook the filling until it is soft, smooth and spreadable; add more water if it gets too thick.

2. Remove from stove and let cool slightly while you prepare crumbs. Mix all dry ingredients together, then cut or rub in the butter until you have uniform crumbs.

3. Place half the crumbs into a 9 x 12 inch baking dish, pat down.

4. Cover with date filling.

5. Cover with remaining crumbs and pat down lightly.

6. Bake at 350 degrees until lightly browned, about 30-40 minutes.

7. Let cool completely before cutting.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/matrimonymatrimonial-or-date-squares-by.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Fair Oaks Herb and Garlic Roasted Chicken

The aroma coming from your kitchen while this is cooking is indescribable! It's an easy meal that is rich in flavor.

Ingredients

1 (5 to 6 pound) chicken
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 large bunch of fresh herbs - a mixture of thyme, sage, and rosemary is what I use
1 large lemon, halved
1 large head garlic, cut in half (into cloves if you prefer)
3 tablespoons butter, melted
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon fennel seeds
1 tablespoon chicken base
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
2 yellow onions, thickly sliced
5 medium carrots cut into 2-inch chunks
4 small baking potatoes cut into large chunks or wedges
Olive oil

Directions

1. Remove the chicken giblets. Rinse the chicken inside and out with salted water. Remove any excess fat and pat the outside dry with a paper towel. Liberally salt and pepper the inside of the chicken.

2. Stuff the cavity with all but 5 or 6 springs of the herbs, both halves of lemon, and all the garlic.

3. Tie the legs together with kitchen string and tuck the wing tips under the body of the chicken.

4. Brush the outside of the chicken with the butter and sprinkle again liberally with salt and pepper.

5. Place the onions, carrots, and potatoes in a roasting pan; season with salt, pepper, remaining herbs, fennel, onion powder, cayenne, chicken base, and olive oil; stir to mix. Spread around the bottom of the roasting pan and place the chicken on top.

6. Cover and roast the chicken for 1-1/2 hours in a preheated 425 degree oven.

7. Remove the lid and add 1/3 - 1/2 cup water to the pan.

8. Return to oven uncovered and cook another 45 minutes, or until the juices run clear when you cut between a leg and thigh and it is golden brown.

9. Remove the chicken and vegetables to a platter and cover with aluminum foil for about 20 minutes.

10. Slice the chicken onto a platter and serve it with the vegetables.

NOTE: I remove the skin, after cooking and ladle some of the cooking juices over the chicken before covering with foil. I have taken the drippings and made a thin sauce with a little cornstarch to drizzle over the chicken and vegetables.

http://www.twirlandtaste.com/2013/01/fair-oaks-herb-and-garlic-roasted.html

How to Make a Tasty and Hearty Lentil Soup

Lentils are healthy, meaty-tasting, and cook a lot faster than their leguminous cousins, beans. Therefore, they are perfect when it comes to making a filling and flavorsome vegetarian soup, especially when mixed with aromatic veggies such as celery, carrot, and onions, plus tomatoes and spinach for that extra kick of flavor and vitamins.

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium celery stalk, small dice
1 medium carrot, peeled and small dice
1/2 medium yellow onion, small dice
3 medium garlic cloves, minced
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 quart low-sodium vegetable broth
1 (15-ounce) can diced tomatoes with their juices
1 1/4 cups lentils (any color except red), rinsed
1 bay leaf
1/4 teaspoon finely chopped fresh thyme leaves
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar or sherry vinegar
2 ounces spinach leaves (about 1/2 a bunch)

Method

1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat until shimmering, about 3 minutes.

2. Add the carrot, celery, and onion, and cook, stirring occasionally, until the veggies have softened, roughly 10 minutes.

3. Stir in the garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Season with some general pinches of salt and pepper.

4. Add the broth, tomatoes (with their juices), lentils, bay leaf, and thyme and mix to combine. Cover the pot and bring to the simmer, roughly 15 minutes. Once simmering, reduce to a low heat and continue to simmer, covered, until the lentils and vegetables have become soft, about 15 minutes.

5. Taste and season with some more salt and pepper, then stir in the vinegar.

6. Add the spinach and stir until wilted.

Note: If you prefer a creamier texture, purée half the soup in a blender and add it back to the pot.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25680

Farinata - Italian Chickpea Pancake

A custardy, savory pancake with just a few ingredients.

Author: Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director | seriouseats.com
Makes 4 to six as a snack

Ingredients:

1/2 pound finely ground chickpea (garbanzo bean) flour
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3 cups water 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
Picked rosemary leaves, for sprinkling (optional)

Procedures:

1. In a mixing bowl, combine chickpea flour and salt. Gradually add water, whisking constantly, until a smooth, thin batter forms. Let stand, covered, at least 4 and up to 8 hours.

2. Preheat oven to 550°F and position oven rack in second position from top. If you have a pizza stone or Baking Steel, set it on the rack (it will help crisp the farinata from below, but isn't required).

3. Pour olive oil into well-seasoned large cast iron skillet and swirl to fully coat bottom in an even layer. 4. Using a spoon scrape any foam from surface of batter and discard.

4. Stir batter to mix well and then pour into skillet. Stir gently to swirl oil on top of batter. Season all over with black pepper and sprinkle with rosemary leaves, if using.

5. Turn on broiler. Set skillet on pizza stone or Baking Steel or on the oven rack if not using a stone, and cook until farinata has just set, no longer jiggles, and is browned all over, about 11 minutes. If your broiler cycles off, you can prop the oven door open with a utensil to keep it on the whole time.

6. Let farinata cool slightly until set. Eat warm or at room temperature.

NOTE: The proper ratio of water to chickpea flour makes a very thin batter that cooks up into a custardy pancake. Resting the batter allows the chickpea flour to fully hydrate.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/05/farinata-italian-chickpea-pancake-recipe.html

Margarita Cupcakes

Prep: 45 minutes
Cook: 25 minutes
Total: 1 hour 10 minutes
Yield: 12 cupcakes

Ingredients:

For the Cupcakes

1½ cups (213 grams) all-purpose flour
1½ teaspoons baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup (113 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup (198 grams) granulated sugar
2 eggs, at room temperature
1½ limes, zested and juiced
2 tablespoons tequila
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract
½ cup (120 ml) buttermilk
To Brush the Cupcakes
1 to 2 tablespoons tequila

For the Tequila-Lime Frosting

1 cup (227 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
2¾ cups (312 grams) powdered sugar
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 tablespoons tequila
Pinch of coarse salt

Directions:

Make the Cupcakes:

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Line a standard muffin tin with paper liners; set aside.

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder and salt; set aside.

2. Using an electric mixer on medium-high speed, beat the butter and sugar together until pale, light, and fluffy (about 5 minutes).

3. Reduce the mixer speed to medium and add the eggs one at time, mixing thoroughly after each addition.

4. Scrape the sides of the bowl and add the lime zest, lime juice, vanilla extract and tequila. Mix until combined. (The mixture may start to look curdled at this point, but don't worry, it will all come back together!)

5. Reduce the mixer speed low. Add the dry ingredients in three batches, alternating with the buttermilk in two batches. Mix only until just incorporated, using a rubber spatula to give it one last mix by hand.

6. Divide the batter between the muffin cups. Bake until the cupcakes are light golden brown on top and a skewer inserted in the center has moist crumbs attached, about 25 minutes, rotating the pan halfway through baking.

7. Allow cupcakes to cool for 5 to 10 minutes, and then remove to a cooling rack. Brush the tops of the cupcakes with the 1 to 2 tablespoons of tequila. Set the cupcakes aside to cool completely before frosting them.

Make the Frosting:

1. Whip the butter on medium-high speed of an electric mixer using the whisk attachment for 5 minutes.

2. Reduce the speed to medium-low, and gradually add the powdered sugar, mixing and scraping the sides of the bowl until all is incorporated.

3. Increase speed to medium and mix for 30 seconds.

4. Add the lime juice, tequila and salt, and beat on medium-high speed until incorporated and fluffy.

5. If the frosting appears a bit too soft, add some additional sugar, one spoonful at a time until desired consistency is reached.

6. Frost cupcakes and garnish, if desired, with lime zest, an additional sprinkling of salt and a lime wedge.

Recipe Notes: If you would prefer to not use liquor in these cupcakes, you can absolutely omit it from both the cupcakes and the frosting with no problem. If you do omit it, I would add 1 tablespoon of vanilla extract to the frosting. You can use whatever tequila you keep on hand; I've made them with both Patron and Jose Cuervo. You will want to use white or silver tequila, not gold.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/margarita-cupcakes-cinco-de-mayo/

Lemon Parmesan Chicken

Author: Christy Jordan | southernplate.com
Serves: 3-4 servings

Ingredients

3-4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 lemon (plus one for garnishing if you like)*
½ cup butter, at room temp (salted or unsalted)
½ cup grated parmesan cheese
3 tablespoons mayo
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon dried basil

Instructions

1. Place chicken breasts in gallon zipper seal bag. Juice lemon and pour juice in bag. Seal and place in the refrigerator for about an hour, turning every now and then.

2. Place ¼ cup of butter in a large skillet over medium high heat until melted. Add chicken breasts (and juice in bag) and cook, flipping as needed, until browned and no longer pink in the center, about 20 minutes.

3. In a small bowl, stir together remaining butter (1/4 cup), mayo, parmesan cheese, salt, and basil until fully blended.

4. Remove cooked chicken from skillet and place on baking sheet. Spread cheese mixture evenly over tops of chicken.

5. Place in 350° oven for about ten minutes, or until cheese is melted.

6. Serve with slices of fresh lemon, if desired.

Note: *If you'd rather use bottled juice just add about 3 tablespoons to the chicken in place of fresh. Please see post for more hints and tips.

http://www.southernplate.com/2016/05/lemon-parmesan-chicken.html

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - i couldn't take myeyes off it - i loved stuffed animals. i think it is a pig but that is just my guess. how tall does she stand? the little veggies are great. 
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - what kind of an operation will dh have? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finished up last week's so am claiming a chair for this week. We were COLD today! It rained off and on all day with even a few snowflakes. Bleah. This morning we were off to the cardiologist, and the doc said he should be able to have the surgery in late Sept. or Oct. He'll send a note to the orthopedic doc to let him know and maybe we can get that scheduled ahead of time. He'll go back to the cardiologist at the end of August, so if nothing changes, will be cleared for surgery at that time. And now we don't have any appointments (I think!) until May 11. Won't that be nice!
> 
> I did take my knitting to the doc's office and got a couple rounds done on a hat. I still remember how. LOL But I do plan to work at least an hour or a bobbin's worth on DD's quilt tonight too. We had leftover enchiladas for supper, so that's done except for the dishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - i couldn't take myeyes off it - i loved stuffed animals. i think it is a pig but that is just my guess. how tall does she stand? the little veggies are great.
> --- sam


Thank you Sam I found out the pattern I used is an Alan Dart one and she is a bear called Flora the flower arranger 11inches (28 cm) tall. Would love to knit some more of his patterns will have to keep my eyes open for them .


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Did Matthew get a new pencil at the art store?


We couldn't find any store with art supplies other than the typical craft stores. We will have to continue to look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful - i do love the floors . i hope the corner cupboard has a lazy susan in it - i have one and it doesn't have a lazy susan - things on the sides and back tend to be non-accessible. 
i've been thinking about putting in a lazy susan to make it more usable. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the driveway. anxious to see after you get everything out. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - i will try it. i love tiny homes - however - if i had one it would need to be over a full basement - have to put my yarn somewhere. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kristanix.com
> Sam, the above is the makers of the computer jigsaw puzzle you can add your own photographs. It is on my IPad so I most likely bought it from Apple Store. I think it was free although upgrade to add your own pix might have been $3.99.
> Told Cathy about Netflix Raiders of the Lost Art as she got her Masters in Art History at UCBerkeley.
> We went to lunch at local Greek restaurant, toured the tiny house mobile I wanted to show them. They were very impressed. Then we fed horses carrots. Great fun watching my DD giggle as the horses nuzzled her. Then we went to Going in Style with Morgan Freeman. Kind of an Oceans 11 for the aged. Fun, light and happy ending.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say - they are tiny but the price tag is not unless you build it yourself and even then it can be pricy. it also depends on what you put in it - the more you want space for the more it is going to cost you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I love porches also, remind me of my grandparents, and the gracious porches of Charleston, SC. This tiny house is kind of tube, round shape with lots of windows, solar, everything well planned with lots of storage for size and remote controlled! Who knew you could program your home from your phone! With all the walls of windows and curved ceiling and built ins was not at all claustrophobic. And, of course, being on desert has built in blinds and overhang over front porch and front windows so it didn't get too hot or glared. Also a ceiling fan, so Southern. In reality it was only big enough for one person and a tad pricey at over 100K, but I can dream.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I found out the pattern I used is an Alan Dart one and she is a bear called Flora the flower arranger 11inches (28 cm) tall. Would love to knit some more of his patterns will have to keep my eyes open for them .


Alan Dart patterns available for purchase here.

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - a great time was had by all. i was unaware he could stand - a much better position to move your 'bootie' to. and how did his date feel when the festivities were over? ---- sam



jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Huge fruit producer so a big loss to our fruit farmers. We have huge orchards throughout the entire state and that is the main income of many of the farmers. I am going out now to uncover my plants. There are no little apples coming on the apple tree this year..no bees for the few blossoms that didn't get frozen. Utah has most delicious apples in wide varieties. It will be a tough fall without the cheap apples, peaches and apricots. All apricots got frozen so none this year that are not flown in from CA and FL.


That's going to be very hard on the farmers for sure. Funny, I've never seen fruit here with a grown in Utah Mark, we get lots from Washington , California & Florida


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful - i do love the floors . i hope the corner cupboard has a lazy susan in it - i have one and it doesn't have a lazy susan - things on the sides and back tend to be non-accessible.
> i've been thinking about putting in a lazy susan to make it more usable. --- sam


Yes, the bottom cabinet has a lazy susan - the top part has glass paned doors which are on back order. It's raining here today too so we went out shopping for some things for the walls. Found a large clock that looks like an old fashioned pocket watch. She's picked out a very bright carpet for the living room.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh, a bed of Asparagus- have not had the delight of one of those since my days as a teen at Rotokawa- we had an enormous bed, and I was the one entrusted to harvest the spears- shop bought just does not cut the mustard in comparison!
> Hope it does turn the corner to spring soon for you, Bonnie!


Yes, the difference is unbelievable. I have both green & purple varieties, the. Purple is a fairly new thing here & im impressed with it as it doesn't go woody when big like the green stuff & is even good raw.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be very hard on the farmers for sure. Funny, I've never seen fruit here with a grown in Utah Mark, we get lots from Washington , California & Florida


Most of ours is sold locally or shipped to big factories like Musselman's or Welch's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe some smoothies would go down easier. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had some soggy cereal , managed to swallow a few spoonfuls before I gave up


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. There's a lot going on with with some of you good folks, love the new kitchen, the driveway, and the bear is absolutely the cutest.
We are definitely in autumn early winter mode here, with lots of rain and cooler temps coming in. 
After all the frogging on my blue jumper, I'm finally getting somewhere with it, almost upto the armhole on the back piece. It's certainly difficult to work with but feels nice and cosy all the same. I will need to do something to stop it shedding though, especially bad on dark clothing, I know there are some remedies out there so will do some research on it. 
Hoping the rain will ease up, as we have a football game to attend this afternoon, raincoats and boots will be dress code I think.
Sonja, do hope your poor throat 
eases up, you've been through such a tough time, hugs.
Jynx, good to see you are improving, a gentle massage would be wonderful for you, even a nice hand and foot one would be good. I used to be a practice body for a good friend when she was learning massage, and it was soooo good, I learned a lot myself from it too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - i apologize - i didn't realize that it was not in the recipe. not sure what happened. so everyone - throw away the copy you have - here is the corrected recipe -- sam

Basil Chicken over Angel Hair

Author: Wendy Mercadante | allrecipes.com
35 m - 4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (8 ounce) package angel hair pasta
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 1/2 cups chopped tomatoes
2 cups boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and cubed
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook angel hair pasta until it is al dente, about 8 to 10 minutes. Drain, and set aside.

2. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Saute the onions and garlic.

3. Stir in the tomatoes, chicken, basil, salt and hot pepper sauce.

4. Reduce heat to medium, and cover skillet. Simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until mixture is hot and tomatoes are soft.

5. Toss sauce with hot cooked angel hair pasta to coat.

6. Serve with Parmesan cheese.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/8842/basil-chicken-over-angel-hair/?prop26=recipenotes&prop25=6823439432&prop27=2017-04-24&did=145923-20170424



jonibee said:


> The Basis Chicken with Angel Hair Pasta..what type of Chicken parts are used or cooked Chicken?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We did get some knitting items today and Matthew found a small drawing book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely julie - do you do the left front separately? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dog - what art supplies did you find. one can never have too much yarn. --- sam



pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture - lovely daughter - great looking horses. do they run wild or are they behind a fence? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Very peaceful location.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Lovely view. I bet he gets a lot of birds there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did go to 'new pictures' the other day. but no - years ago i did but then i got caught up here which i find much more interesting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja!
> You are not one who stays with the Tea Party only! But there are a few who don't venture much outside, including our Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was looking at her nose - i'm sorry sonja - it really is a bear when i take another look at it. stull think you did a lovely job on it. --- sam



thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - i couldn't take myeyes off it - i loved stuffed animals. i think it is a pig but that is just my guess. how tall does she stand? the little veggies are great.
> --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks flyty1n i see a few i would like to try. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Alan Dart patterns available for purchase here.
> 
> http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely back yard - i would be sitting down by the river with my knitting. --- sam



pacer said:


> We did get some knitting items today and Matthew found a small drawing book.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night. 

Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
HUGS to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the difference is unbelievable. I have both green & purple varieties, the. Purple is a fairly new thing here & im impressed with it as it doesn't go woody when big like the green stuff & is even good raw.


I don't think I've seen or heard of purple asparagus, my favourites are the white asparagus with fresh spring potatoes, oh how I am looking forward to a meal of these. Wish I had a vege garden but no longer possible.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


Love those petunias, what a fabulous splash of colour through them! I talk to the birds too, so we are not alone in our senility lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Love those petunias, what a fabulous splash of colour through them! I talk to the birds too, so we are not alone in our senility lol!


Aren't they a lovely colour, as soon as I saw them on another couples cart I wanted to steal them from them, lol! Oh I wouldn't have. I was truly so excited that I was able to buy my share, lol! Of course "Purple" is a favourite colour for me anyway.

Must be a Kiwi thing talking to birds, have to admit I also talk to plants!
????????


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I hope your throat is better, is it?
> 
> The bear is so cute and a job well done. Thank You Sam for the wonderful recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> What lovely flowers. Thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


I'm sorry your throat is still so sore. Hope it will soon be back to normal. I love the toy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


Love your DD's kitchen and your new landscaping!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm so far behind. Just got to pg 110 on last week's. Jumping on real quick to let darowil know where I got the Dobby pattern. 

Found it at lucykatecrochet.com/crochet-dobby-toy. Haven't been able to work on it since I last posted. Got two long runs back to back. And today, I don't feel like working on anything! Did get a few rows of the shroud done while Lila was sleeping. Then she wanted attention. 

Back to reading,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, oh yes, like me and you, Cathy is telling the horses how beautiful they are.
Sonja, thank you.
Sam, know what you mean about wanting a basement for your yarn. But, I've lived with a hoarder so long I'm ready to live very very uncluttered and simply.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, what a beautiful backyard your brother has. Hope it was a good visit.
Kiwifrau, I love petunias too. As a child we'd go to Jones Beach, L.I., NY every weekday in summer. There were gardens of purple petunias from the parking lot to the start of the beach. They smelled so pretty. My mother would always sing "I'm a lonely little petunia in an onion patch" as we walked past them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Aren't they a lovely colour, as soon as I saw them on another couples cart I wanted to steal them from them, lol! Oh I wouldn't have. I was truly so excited that I was able to buy my share, lol! Of course "Purple" is a favourite colour for me anyway.
> 
> Must be a Kiwi thing talking to birds, have to admit I also talk to plants!
> 
> ????????


What a wonderful splash of color and spirit lifting they will give. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, speaking of Daralene (Cashmere) she hasn't posted in almost a week. I sent her pm, but she hasn't responded. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Aren't they a lovely colour, as soon as I saw them on another couples cart I wanted to steal them from them, lol! Oh I wouldn't have. I was truly so excited that I was able to buy my share, lol! Of course "Purple" is a favourite colour for me anyway.
> 
> Must be a Kiwi thing talking to birds, have to admit I also talk to plants!
> ????????


We Kiwis are lucky to have so much natural birdlife around us, even in the city. But I live in an area where there is bush nearby, and the botanic gardens too. I love talking to the Tui birds, and getting warbled replies from them. 
Love purple too, also one of my favourite colours. I have some mini purple petunias in a big pot outside, but as it's growing cooler now they won't last much longer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had great time with Cathy and Marc today. Saw kayaker coming out of river at park. We couldn't eat at Ewings as we got there after 1 p.m. They closed at one as they were having the senior prom there tonight. But we got to look out the window and as we did about five rafts went floating down the Kern. We had a nice Mexican lunch.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous purple and white petunias!!!!!! I have never seen any quite like that. I find myself thinking about getting a few herbs, a couple tomato plants and a few flowers and having a little container garden out on our patio. It faces east so would have good light, but I don't think there is a water source out there????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the flowers kiwifrau - they will look great when they are hanging outside. ---- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the pavers pattern.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Looks so lovely & green. I would love the sound of a river running nearby as long as there's never a flood danger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so pleased you were Tim's date to the prom again this year. I remember last year you going and do I remembe correctly that he was prom king or some award? I'm so glad his classmates accept his so wholeheartedly and again this year coming up to speak to him.


jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, lovely photo of your daughter & the horses, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to enjoy the day.

Lynette, what beautiful petunias, purple is my favourite, so showy. Do you have room on your patio for a large planter to have a few fresh veggies? Lee Valley has some really nice looking ones if you're interested, not cheap but they look good


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad Tim enjoyed his senior prom. Is that him finished with school now?


Another 3 weeks of classes for the seniors and then graduation on the 28 of May, Sunday of Memorial Day weekend at 2:00 in the afternoon. This is the traditional arrangement--Sunday at 2pm-- for this community. In my part of the Mid-west graduation was held on a Friday evening at 7pm, so a bit different for us as a family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely as usual Julie. You've got quite a bit done on it too.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable pup! Glad Matthew had fun with her/him.


pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> Glad that your mum's surgery went well Margaret


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought that breed too Julie; the pup made me think of Alice my Weimeraner mix.


Lurker 2 said:


> Weimeraner?? looks a lovely dog, Mary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you were having a good time or should I say Cathy was. Love the horses.


sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does Matthew still just primarily use mechanical pencils or is he starting to use art pencils?


pacer said:


> We couldn't find any store with art supplies other than the typical craft stores. We will have to continue to look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam just get 2 tiny houses; one to live in and one to craft in! LOL


thewren said:


> thanks joy - i will try it. i love tiny homes - however - if i had one it would need to be over a full basement - have to put my yarn somewhere. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link Joyce! I love all the patterns. Do you know if they (the patterns) are pretty easy to follow? Has anyone here done the Alan Dart patterns other than the one Sonja showed us?


flyty1n said:


> Alan Dart patterns available for purchase here.
> 
> http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful and peaceful back yard! Looks so relaxing.


pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


thewren said:


> thanks flyty1n i see a few i would like to try. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely flowers.


kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's doodles on his new drawing pad. He is not looking at anything to draw this so I am quite impressed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it. 

I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought that breed too Julie; the pup made me think of Alice my Weimeraner mix.


Penny is a chocolate Labrador. She is all puppy. She did think it was acceptable to snatch a cake of yarn, but I retrieved it without any damage. She is in a nipping stage currently.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, caught up!

Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge. 

Sorry to hear of illnesses and surgeries. Hope things are looking up for all. Healing prayers sent when reading. 

Welcome to the newcomers. Join in any time. 

Gwen, where did you get the dehydrated bone broth? I found a site for liquid but it needs refrigerated after opening. This sounds like a diet I could stick with as it has lots of protein. Congrats on the weight loss. Also to Pammie and Kaye Jo. Need to see my doctor in June and sure would be nice to be down a few pounds. She wants me on alpha blockers but I don't like the side effects I've had on two of them. 

Got seven rounds of knitting done but couldn't really get into it. Hopefully tomorrow will be different. Need to work on Dobby, my socks and the shroud. Am thinking about adding in some color into it. It's a beautiful blue yarn but I'm afraid I may not have enough. It has several lace short row areas that I think I will use my Wonderland yarn for, pink/purples and greens. We'll see. 

Fingers crossed that the newest Tea Party baby makes her appearance soon and all goes well for them. My youngest DGS turned 9 this week. Where does the time go? 

Hugs to all. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun - a great time was had by all. i was unaware he could stand - a much better position to move your 'bootie' to. and how did his date feel when the festivities were over? ---- sam


His date enjoyed it more than she thought likely and was thanking God that our young man enjoyed his senior prom to the extent he wanted to experience it. I'm grateful for the acceptance from his faculty and administrators, as well as that of his classmates. None of us quite knew what to expect or hope for when he had to enroll in this local school district just 8 years ago. The superintendent and faculty were certain that they would be sending him elsewhere as quickly as possible--likely to a district which had classes and a physical campus aimed at a student with Tim's visible handicaps and assumed cognitive limits. The students themselves were obviously unaware of the ''others'' around them who could not possibly be typical--read ''normal''--like them.

Within a few years, nearly everyone who encountered Tim on a daily basis came to a greater realization of just how far off-base they were in their assumptions. And then they grew to appreciate his totally unexpected cognitive skills. And the quirky wit he has totally blew their minds. God in His graciousness granted Tim the autistic oblivion to any intentional, or otherwise, denigrating attitudes of those around him. By the time he came to his last few weeks of school, he had become every bit as much a class member as the biggest sports jock or the most beautiful and popular young women in the district. God has, indeed, been gracious to Tim ( and us) in allowing each of us to become this family.

Thank you all for caring about each of us. I am grateful for each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My brother has a cat and 2 dogs. Currently I have a cat on one side of me and a dog on the other side.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so pleased you were Tim's date to the prom again this year. I remember last year you going and do I remembe correctly that he was prom king or some award? I'm so glad his classmates accept his so wholeheartedly and again this year coming up to speak to him.


Yes, *Gwen*, he was prom king last year. It is essentially a popularity contest, although I suppose that some years it may have been used to poke fun (dare I say, to shame or humiliate a classmate?) at someone. The school seemed genuinely glad that he'd been selected by his peers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> His date enjoyed it more than she thought likely and was thanking God that our young man enjoyed his senior prom to the extent he wanted to experience it. I'm grateful for the acceptance from his faculty and administrators, as well as that of his classmates. None of us quite knew what to expect or hope for when he had to enroll in this local school district just 8 years ago. The superintendent and faculty were certain that they would be sending him elsewhere as quickly as possible--likely to a district which had classes and a physical campus aimed at a student with Tim's visible handicaps and assumed cognitive limits. The students themselves were obviously unaware of the ''others'' around them who could not possibly be typical--read ''normal''--like them.
> 
> Within a few years, nearly everyone who encountered Tim on a daily basis came to a greater realization of just how far off-base they were in their assumptions. And then they grew to appreciate his totally unexpected cognitive skills. And the quirky wit he has totally blew their minds. God in His graciousness granted Tim the autistic oblivion to any intentional, or otherwise, denigrating attitudes of those around him. By the time he came to his last few weeks of school, he had become every bit as much a class member as the biggest sports jock or the most beautiful and popular young women in the district. God has, indeed, been gracious to Tim ( and us) in allowing each of us to become this family.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing him with us as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does Matthew still just primarily use mechanical pencils or is he starting to use art pencils?


He is using mechanical pencils. The artist we visited does the same thing but showed us the mechanical pencils for artists so that is what I was looking for today. I bought more yarn today than I intended but couldn't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I love porches also, remind me of my grandparents, and the gracious porches of Charleston, SC. This tiny house is kind of tube, round shape with lots of windows, solar, everything well planned with lots of storage for size and remote controlled! Who knew you could program your home from your phone! With all the walls of windows and curved ceiling and built ins was not at all claustrophobic. And, of course, being on desert has built in blinds and overhang over front porch and front windows so it didn't get too hot or glared. Also a ceiling fan, so Southern. In reality it was only big enough for one person and a tad pricey at over 100K, but I can dream.


Charleston... now those are porches! I think of them as being outdoor rooms and love people watching and being a little more connected to the neighborhood. My grandparents had porch swings and I still love them. Don't imagine I would feel much like sitting on the porch in the desert though.

There are systems at Lowes now to run any house by phone. Hope DH doesn't think we need that! The tiny house sounds really interesting but that is a little pricey and I need a little space, as does DH. We both seem to have space eating and messy hobbies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


WOW! I'm worn out just reading about all that. Glad Tim enjoyed it. You must be realted to the Energizer Bunny. I can't even think about getting up that early...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad Tim enjoyed himself! And may he have another good day with his mom.
> 
> The drive and yard look beautiful.
> 
> I worked an hour on the quilt, and something occurred to me. I might be able to free motion quilt the solid black parts, which would be easier...and thread wouldn't obscure the print fabric. Otherwise I'm going to get very frustrated, as I can see that already. I'll ask DD when she gets back. The shapes of the blocks (while I love them) are making in the ditch quite difficult. I get tired fast having to wrestle it, and there are so many threads to trim. I'll figure something out. For now, though, doing something else seems a good idea!


The fee motion is much easier and I think would look great in the solid area. In fact, depending on size of squares, it might be best anyhow. As to the ditch thing, can you travel in a zig zag so you don't have so many threads to trim? If ypu go frpm to[ tp bottpm and then bottom to top, you should cover all the squares with minimal passes. (Nothing says you van't do the ditch stitching with the free motion foot. After all, it isn't supposed to show and less tugging and pulling.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's one of the things I like about my mother in laws house that we are moving to, it has a nice sized covered front porch. Just need to get some seating for it. Want a bench seat with a couple of side tables, I think. I always liked those old houses with the wrap around porches, the ones that look like doll houses.


Me too! There are some wonderful ones in the older sections of downtown.... I also love a porch swing... shades of grandparents again.
I think you will enjoy the porch. It makes a wonderful place to read, knit, just sit and ponder the day..... When do you move?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & thank you to the summary ladies.
> 
> Rookie, your brickwork looks great
> 
> ...


You could do a clasp closure or frog at the top if you felt it needed it for looks. I sure would not frog it for buttons either! I seldom button a cardigan.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that Tim is so well liked and had a good time at prom!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Sorry to hear about your sister's BIL. My cousins' husband had a brain tumor. They can be very difficult to treat.

Sure wish I could get done with some culling. I think I'l fill a bag a day and then have DH haul off to Goodwill. I can't lift right now or try things on, but I should still be able to clear some space. It is so out of hand right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you sure did talk a lot over the last 48 hours. Managed to read it all with only commenting twice.
> Mums surgery went well- she kept saying how scared she was and that she ended up enjoying the day. She was out the hospital by midday and not even particularly tired. In fact she was feeling so well that we went to the library as she had no books left and then ate out. They gave us so much free garlic bread (free for seniors) that we ate very little of our meals so I've bought them home. Froze it so it left Mum's frozen as it was going to sit my bag for a few hours at the football (which we lost in a close game).
> 
> I was feeling really pleased because I was going to end April slightly ahead in my usage of yarn over what I gained this year. Until Mum gave me her yarn (not much, but still around 700 grams) which means that I end up again with more in than out for the year.
> ...


Glad it went well for your mom.

I am also terribly behind. The internet was not available most of today. DH said there was a truck working on it down the alley. Finally back on but our rain has started and there is a tornado that did a lot of damage near the farm. Lots ofdamage and 40 injured. It is probably headed this way so may not be on long. The kids are in Minneapolis and I am wondering if I should go get the dog. She will be petrified with a bad storm.... all alone. Poor baby. I'm sure the neighbors are feeding and walking her but they are not keeping her at their house. They have 2 dogs already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Prayers for your sisters DBIL.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


Lovely work, a always.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


Cute and curious pup. I have a sister and a brother in WI. When I first moved to TX, there were no yarn stores here so I would go to IL and WI once a year and stock up..... Now there are yarn stores everywhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Oh dear, I hope that the tests come back better than expected and that he will be able to over come this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


Lovely! 
I'm thinking of doing either Guernsy/Gansey socks or Welsh country stockings for Mays sock challenge, I'm leaning to the Welsh as I have yarn appropriate for that I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So happy your mom's procedure went well!


Me, too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Slept well and woke feeling rested. Such a gift. Cathy, Marc and I are going to Lake Isabella today. It's a pretty ride, up and through a pass in Southern Sierra's, through alfalfa farms and to the lake and Kern River. Very different scenery from the desert.


Isn't sleep a wonderful thing? The alarm went off on my wound vac about 2:30. There was a leak. I fixed it and went back to sleep. DH was up and out very early so I did n't wake up until 10:15. I would have rolled over again but had to get up to take pills. It felt wonderful. Don't know why I need a nurse to change dressings. I'm getting to be really good at trouble shooting!

Enjoy the ride. a change of scenery is always refreshing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


Looking good!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are quite right- that is a bit of an oversight! Maybe you could email the lady mentioned in Sam's post as the source of the recipe.
> 
> By the way a warm welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!


I noticed the lack of chicken as well, but didn't go to her site to see if it was there. I would just use my favorite chicken meat, already cooked and chunked and add in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I hope by now the antibiotics are beginning to work, if not, I would call the doctor. You said you were on Penicillin & some bacteria produce an enzyme called penicillinase which inactivates penicillin. I carry this bacteria so penicillin does nothing for me when I get a bad Throat. Don't wait too long as Strep can cause infection of the heart valves if untreated & many complications.
> 
> Margaret, I'm glad your mom's procedure went well. We really can't reduce our stash, can we? I didn't buy any new yarn this month but did look at some lovely alpaca on the KnitPicks site I was thinking of telling DS that could be Mother's Day gift as he was asking a couple of weeks ago but as of yesterday our dollar was .73, don't think I will do that????
> 
> ...


Asparagus.... I love it. I did try to grow it when we first moved in here and was somewhat successful for a year or so but it is just too hot.

I don't know the reason.... but penicillin does nothing for me either. I assumed it was becasue I had so much of it with the constant tonsillitis for 16 years. I have it on my allergic list as Ineffective.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Huge fruit producer so a big loss to our fruit farmers. We have huge orchards throughout the entire state and that is the main income of many of the farmers. I am going out now to uncover my plants. There are no little apples coming on the apple tree this year..no bees for the few blossoms that didn't get frozen. Utah has most delicious apples in wide varieties. It will be a tough fall without the cheap apples, peaches and apricots. All apricots got frozen so none this year that are not flown in from CA and FL.


Apricots are another favorite. We use them quite a bit. I'm afraid all prices in the store will skyrocket this year due to weather. I am not sure how hard the TX valley has been hit. It is a weird year. Much of our produce comes from that area. They do grow some produce at the flower nursery that neighbors own so we are gifted with some nice fresh produce. In fact, received lovely heirloom tomatoes yesterday. We have a great Farmer's Market in Dallas but I thought the produce was a little light last time we were there and just thought maybe it was too early.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder how she will get there safely when she moves her ducklings


Funny, there was a bit in our neighborhood thread about that today. The ducks seem to love our swimming pools and one lady has 10 little ducklings and mom in hers. It is suggested that they scoop them out and put in a box and WALK them to the creek, pond, whatever. Making sure mom is following along. It is a real problem with the pools because the ducklings cannot always get out and drown.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


Great picture. The particular horse on my route cannot be fed because the owner says she cannot tolerate treats. In fact, she can only pasture in one area. It is a shame because the ones there before were part of our walks with GD's and we always had a bowl of apples and a fridge with carrots. I do feed the sheep though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla and I went to the Wellness expo this morning, left the house at about 9am, it was great, not too many businesses there but our yoga instructor who is a message therapist was there doing chair messages, OMG!!!! I had my first ever message of any kind, it was fabulous, I definitely recommend that anyone wanting to try a message but not wanting to go whole hog try a chair message. 
Then we went to Scottsbluff to finish the shopping, we didn't get home until after 3, then my neighbor came over not even 30 minutes later to get me to go to her daughters dance recital, so we left for about half an hour to go watch the youngest, came home to get the middle one and for me to get dinner started, then she picked me back up at about 5 to go back and watch them both dance again, I finally got home for good at about 630pm. Good thing I had planned a roast for dinner so I was able to put it in the oven and leave for a bit, David got home from fishing about 15 minutes after I left for the last time, so the oven wasn't unattended for long. I'm about ready to go to bed I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


Awe! What a cute pup! 
Glad you are having a good visit, have a safe drive home when you head that way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I found out the pattern I used is an Alan Dart one and she is a bear called Flora the flower arranger 11inches (28 cm) tall. Would love to knit some more of his patterns will have to keep my eyes open for them .


His patterns are fantastic. Such detail and they look almost real.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. There's a lot going on with with some of you good folks, love the new kitchen, the driveway, and the bear is absolutely the cutest.
> We are definitely in autumn early winter mode here, with lots of rain and cooler temps coming in.
> After all the frogging on my blue jumper, I'm finally getting somewhere with it, almost upto the armhole on the back piece. It's certainly difficult to work with but feels nice and cosy all the same. I will need to do something to stop it shedding though, especially bad on dark clothing, I know there are some remedies out there so will do some research on it.
> Hoping the rain will ease up, as we have a football game to attend this afternoon, raincoats and boots will be dress code I think.
> ...


Thanks, Fay. I'll get there eventually. Your shedding sweater.... When I was in college, I shared a house with 16 girls. We had two refrigerators in the kitchen. Food? No... Angora or fur blend sweaters to keep them from shedding, nail polish to keep it from thickening and spray colognes to be soothing on hot days. We did have a few that snuck in some cream for their coffee! I'll be interested to see what you discover.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jonibee - i apologize - i didn't realize that it was not in the recipe. not sure what happened. so everyone - throw away the copy you have - here is the corrected recipe -- sam
> 
> Basil Chicken over Angel Hair
> 
> ...


HAH.... I guessed right. That is exactly what I was planning to add. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Makes me homesick. Such a pretty site to see.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


So pretty. I've not seen that petunia. I have solid purple, white and red basets and lots of red impatience to plant. I need some potato vine and needlenose ivy to finish out the hanging baskets and more Gerbera Daisies and pentas to fill up some of the pots. Now, if only someone would come plant them! We have hummingbirds as well and one comes right up to DH when he is drinking his coffee and sitting out under the grape covered pergola. I don't know if she is being friendly or trying to tell him to scoot. Lizards galore.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Makes me homesick. Such a pretty site to see.


I am hoping you are well enough to travel to Kap next month. Take care.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your throat is better, is it?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, what a beautiful backyard your brother has. Hope it was a good visit.
> Kiwifrau, I love petunias too. As a child we'd go to Jones Beach, L.I., NY every weekday in summer. There were gardens of purple petunias from the parking lot to the start of the beach. They smelled so pretty. My mother would always sing "I'm a lonely little petunia in an onion patch" as we walked past them.


Dad always sang that song.... When oldest daughter came home with a pet rabbit, we named it Petunia because that was her favorite meal.... My flowers really suffered while Petunia was with us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, speaking of Daralene (Cashmere) she hasn't posted in almost a week. I sent her pm, but she hasn't responded. Has anyone heard from her?


No...and I am concerned. I know things were difficult lately.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Gwen, I was having a good time, watching my DD having a good time.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Beautiful flowers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are the babies all groomed up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


So pretty, Gwen. I planted so many bulbs when we moved here, but you have to take them up each year and put in the freezer. Nope. I do still have some purple iris that come up but in the front so I forget to go check. I did see that there is an Easter lily coming up. I need to check and pick the iris if they are up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


Cute! He is wearing his cake well.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too! There are some wonderful ones in the older sections of downtown.... I also love a porch swing... shades of grandparents again.
> I think you will enjoy the porch. It makes a wonderful place to read, knit, just sit and ponder the day..... When do you move?


Plan is by the end of summer, we are moving stuff little by little, and moving stuff out at the same time, house is still full of most of her stuff, takes forever to go through everything


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has a cat and 2 dogs. Currently I have a cat on one side of me and a dog on the other side.


So cute... Looks they are giving you the once over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so far behind. Just got to pg 110 on last week's. Jumping on real quick to let darowil know where I got the Dobby pattern.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, where are you now?
The Dobby pattern is cute, I may have to try one of those eventually. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My Cathy feeding horses.


That's a lovely way to spend some quality time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely!
> I'm thinking of doing either Guernsy/Gansey socks or Welsh country stockings for Mays sock challenge, I'm leaning to the Welsh as I have yarn appropriate for that I think.


I like the sound of the Welsh. Maybe I'll join. Remind me of the name again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I don't have a porch here on the desert but two friends do and it is nice to watch sunrise and sunset, and on warmer winter days and non windy days Spring and Fall.
G


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I feel lucky, I asked the owner if I could feed them carrots on my walks and she said yes.o


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I went to the Wellness expo this morning, left the house at about 9am, it was great, not too many businesses there but our yoga instructor who is a message therapist was there doing chair messages, OMG!!!! I had my first ever message of any kind, it was fabulous, I definitely recommend that anyone wanting to try a message but not wanting to go whole hog try a chair message.
> Then we went to Scottsbluff to finish the shopping, we didn't get home until after 3, then my neighbor came over not even 30 minutes later to get me to go to her daughters dance recital, so we left for about half an hour to go watch the youngest, came home to get the middle one and for me to get dinner started, then she picked me back up at about 5 to go back and watch them both dance again, I finally got home for good at about 630pm. Good thing I had planned a roast for dinner so I was able to put it in the oven and leave for a bit, David got home from fishing about 15 minutes after I left for the last time, so the oven wasn't unattended for long. I'm about ready to go to bed I think.


Busy day! How well I remember the dance recitals. The girls were both in 3 classes but different ones and the recital was spread over two days. Of course, we had to go both days to see all the classes and they were held in our big events theater. Tickets had to be purchased. 6 different costumes... One always had a raction to all the stage make-up.... Fun times.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, cute pix of your DGS with hands behind back, cake plate in front of him, and icing all over his face. A boy for sure!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping you are well enough to travel to Kap next month. Take care.


That's the plan. I feel just fine. The wound is the only issue and I think I will be off the machine, even if still needs some dressing. That will make traveling much easier. Hate that I missed last year, as I was all set but Dr. said no after that surgery. I was soooooo close, and that incision was all sewn up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are the babies all groomed up.


They are so darned cute and look like expert cuddle bugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I was intrigued by Welsh country stockings. I'm Welsh, but hadn't heard of them. Googled them and they are available on Ravelry. Forgot to check price.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Plan is by the end of summer, we are moving stuff little by little, and moving stuff out at the same time, house is still full of most of her stuff, takes forever to go through everything


Moved mom twice.. I STILL have things to distribute to others in family and she is now in another place but brother will get to do that one. Maybe clear one room foryour things and then tackle one room at a time?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I was intrigued by Welsh country stockings. I'm Welsh, but hadn't heard of them. Googled them and they are available on Ravelry. Forgot to check price.


Thanks.... I belong to Ravelry... Just don't use it to the best advantage. I like having a pair of sox going because they are so portable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:
 

> Matthew's doodles on his new drawing pad. He is not looking at anything to draw this so I am quite impressed.


His freehand drawing is doing very well I think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I lied, I must be tired. There is a pix of socks but no pattern. There is an add for book with pattern in it for under $ 20.00. I don't want the whole book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


You sure had a busy day, love the iris'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DGS, it looks like he was quite enjoying his cake. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> His date enjoyed it more than she thought likely and was thanking God that our young man enjoyed his senior prom to the extent he wanted to experience it. I'm grateful for the acceptance from his faculty and administrators, as well as that of his classmates. None of us quite knew what to expect or hope for when he had to enroll in this local school district just 8 years ago. The superintendent and faculty were certain that they would be sending him elsewhere as quickly as possible--likely to a district which had classes and a physical campus aimed at a student with Tim's visible handicaps and assumed cognitive limits. The students themselves were obviously unaware of the ''others'' around them who could not possibly be typical--read ''normal''--like them.
> 
> Within a few years, nearly everyone who encountered Tim on a daily basis came to a greater realization of just how far off-base they were in their assumptions. And then they grew to appreciate his totally unexpected cognitive skills. And the quirky wit he has totally blew their minds. God in His graciousness granted Tim the autistic oblivion to any intentional, or otherwise, denigrating attitudes of those around him. By the time he came to his last few weeks of school, he had become every bit as much a class member as the biggest sports jock or the most beautiful and popular young women in the district. God has, indeed, been gracious to Tim ( and us) in allowing each of us to become this family.
> 
> ...


It is wonderful that Tim has had such a wonderful school system to be part of, and it's wonderful that they include him. We love hearing what is going on with Tim, though we've never met him it feels as though we know him so well. Hugs for Tim and Gma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has a cat and 2 dogs. Currently I have a cat on one side of me and a dog on the other side.


AWE!! They are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad it went well for your mom.
> 
> I am also terribly behind. The internet was not available most of today. DH said there was a truck working on it down the alley. Finally back on but our rain has started and there is a tornado that did a lot of damage near the farm. Lots ofdamage and 40 injured. It is probably headed this way so may not be on long. The kids are in Minneapolis and I am wondering if I should go get the dog. She will be petrified with a bad storm.... all alone. Poor baby. I'm sure the neighbors are feeding and walking her but they are not keeping her at their house. They have 2 dogs already.


Oh my, I hope that you all don't get a tornado touch down, and that the kids pup is fine. You all stay safe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to think about going to bed. We are out of danger from the weather but the tornado did so much damage in Canton, near where the nursery farm is located. I have a feeling that Gerry may be called tomorrow to help with clean-up. I hope not. I could use a little help around here. It is now 11:11. Gerry's internal clock sends him to bed at that time EVERY night so I'm off to enjoy a little quiet (no TV) until I turn in. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like the sound of the Welsh. Maybe I'll join. Remind me of the name again.


Welsh Country Stockings, I found them on Ravelry, but there is no free pattern, so I'm just going to buy the book from Amazon, but if you click on the link thingy, it takes you to check if it's in your library, the closest library to me with it is in Ft. Collins, Co so that's out, but you may find it in a library close by. 
The sock challenge is on Ravelry with the Sock Knitters Anonymous group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Busy day! How well I remember the dance recitals. The girls were both in 3 classes but different ones and the recital was spread over two days. Of course, we had to go both days to see all the classes and they were held in our big events theater. Tickets had to be purchased. 6 different costumes... One always had a raction to all the stage make-up.... Fun times.


It went on for several hours and I guess they sold our of many seats a month ago, the EWC(Eastern Wyoming College) theater was packed beyond capacity I think and the parking was clear out on the street there were so many people. It was a lot of fun. lol The tiny kids are a blast to watch, they also had adults and everything between.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are so darned cute and look like expert cuddle bugs.


They are very expert, at begging too, of course David is a light touch, it seems that mom always has to be the disciplinarian. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to think about going to bed. We are out of danger from the weather but the tornado did so much damage in Canton, near where the nursery farm is located. I have a feeling that Gerry may be called tomorrow to help with clean-up. I hope not. I could use a little help around here. It is now 11:11. Gerry's internal clock sends him to bed at that time EVERY night so I'm off to enjoy a little quiet (no TV) until I turn in. See you all tomorrow.


Sweet dreams, I'm going now too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


That's lovely, and so peaceful looking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your throat is better, is it?
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Lovely flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Penny is a chocolate Labrador. She is all puppy. She did think it was acceptable to snatch a cake of yarn, but I retrieved it without any damage. She is in a nipping stage currently.


I thought she looked like Kimber. They are such good natured dogs but OMG the chewing when they are puppies???? I must admit other than my muck boots, Kimber only chews what she is given when inside, outside I'm always finding tree limbs she got chewed to bits


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> His date enjoyed it more than she thought likely and was thanking God that our young man enjoyed his senior prom to the extent he wanted to experience it. I'm grateful for the acceptance from his faculty and administrators, as well as that of his classmates. None of us quite knew what to expect or hope for when he had to enroll in this local school district just 8 years ago. The superintendent and faculty were certain that they would be sending him elsewhere as quickly as possible--likely to a district which had classes and a physical campus aimed at a student with Tim's visible handicaps and assumed cognitive limits. The students themselves were obviously unaware of the ''others'' around them who could not possibly be typical--read ''normal''--like them.
> 
> Within a few years, nearly everyone who encountered Tim on a daily basis came to a greater realization of just how far off-base they were in their assumptions. And then they grew to appreciate his totally unexpected cognitive skills. And the quirky wit he has totally blew their minds. God in His graciousness granted Tim the autistic oblivion to any intentional, or otherwise, denigrating attitudes of those around him. By the time he came to his last few weeks of school, he had become every bit as much a class member as the biggest sports jock or the most beautiful and popular young women in the district. God has, indeed, been gracious to Tim ( and us) in allowing each of us to become this family.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that Tim had such a good experience in this school. What will he do after this year? Continue to live with you & do what he can at Elm?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Beautiful Mary looks very peaceful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Charleston... now those are porches! I think of them as being outdoor rooms and love people watching and being a little more connected to the neighborhood. My grandparents had porch swings and I still love them. Don't imagine I would feel much like sitting on the porch in the desert though.
> 
> There are systems at Lowes now to run any house by phone. Hope DH doesn't think we need that! The tiny house sounds really interesting but that is a little pricey and I need a little space, as does DH. We both seem to have space eating and messy hobbies.


I can't imagine living in one of those houses full time. Most seem smaller than our camper & I sure wouldn't want to live in it all the time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You could do a clasp closure or frog at the top if you felt it needed it for looks. I sure would not frog it for buttons either! I seldom button a cardigan.


That's exactly what I thought. I rarely button them so I could just put buttons for decoration if I think it needs them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad it went well for your mom.
> 
> I am also terribly behind. The internet was not available most of today. DH said there was a truck working on it down the alley. Finally back on but our rain has started and there is a tornado that did a lot of damage near the farm. Lots ofdamage and 40 injured. It is probably headed this way so may not be on long. The kids are in Minneapolis and I am wondering if I should go get the dog. She will be petrified with a bad storm.... all alone. Poor baby. I'm sure the neighbors are feeding and walking her but they are not keeping her at their house. They have 2 dogs already.


I hope the storm doesn't get too bad. Tornados can be so devastating, hope no one was killed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew's doodles on his new drawing pad. He is not looking at anything to draw this so I am quite impressed.


They are lovely cute little horses


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you seen the price of those babies. i watch an hour program tonight about a 'little house jamboree' in pike's pike, colorado. thousands showed up - there were fifty little houses to look at -
all under four hundred square feet. actually there weren't many over 200 sqft. the prices of the ones i saw were from 60,00 to a 100,000 - that is pretty prices square feet .
it's definitely a mind set when you start thinking about all you would have to give up to live in one. plus i would need a downstairs bedroom and a real flush toilet. many of them just have compost toilets - i don't think so! i just don't see me sleeping in a loft four feet high - i would need to at least be able to stand up in it - then i could sleep up there. i don't see me moving in one anytime soon. lol --- sam


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam just get 2 tiny houses; one to live in and one to craft in! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely matthew - so cute. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew's doodles on his new drawing pad. He is not looking at anything to draw this so I am quite impressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful gwen - i love iris's. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fine looking grand son kathy - looks like he was enjoying the cake. hope you feel better tomorrow so you can knit more. i'm thinking of my definition of shroud - what kind of shroud are you knitting.?. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dogs and cat - i can imagine how much white hair he sweeps up every day. --- sam



pacer said:


> My brother has a cat and 2 dogs. Currently I have a cat on one side of me and a dog on the other side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here are the babies all groomed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

huh - can't be that everyone is in bed - it's not even two o'clock. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> huh - can't be that everyone is in bed - it's not even two o'clock. --- sam


Nearly 7am here Sam I've been awake for the last couple of hours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this crocheted teddy bear afghan. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/teddy-bear-granny-squares?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep forgetting you are only five hours ahead of me. how does the day look? hope you are feeling better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Nearly 7am here Sam I've been awake for the last couple of hours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i keep forgetting you are only five hours ahead of me. how does the day look? hope you are feeling better. --- sam


Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


They do look pretty there- but maybe not overly practical to leave them there!
I talk to wild birds as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so far behind. Just got to pg 110 on last week's. Jumping on real quick to let darowil know where I got the Dobby pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy- saved it with my exhibition stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, oh yes, like me and you, Cathy is telling the horses how beautiful they are.
> Sonja, thank you.
> Sam, know what you mean about wanting a basement for your yarn. But, I've lived with a hoarder so long I'm ready to live very very uncluttered and simply.


I've lived with a hoarder and turned into one myself so I would need plenty of space even if it was just me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


They are lovely Gwen pretty colours. I moved my iris s as they were getting a bit squashed in where they were, they seem to be doing alright so hopefully they will flower this year . Nowhere near to flowering like yours just green shoots at the moment


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


If you aren't feeling any better tomorrow (Monday) you had better go back to see your doctor as you should be picking up by now. Are you resting or running around trying to keep doing things? Resting is important to give your body the chance to recover.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this crocheted teddy bear afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/teddy-bear-granny-squares?omhide=true


How sweet is that?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


They are beautiful , gorgeous colour . I love petunias but I sometimes forget to water them , they seem to dry out and die pretty quickly here if I don't keep watering them


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Jynx re the shedding sweater, I took a look on Google and it says use the freezer method.
Just got home from football game, we won by one point, against Sydney Roosters, in a real nail biter finish, kicking a goal in the last 1.50 minutes from full time. It was a good watch even though it rained, it was fun. Catch up tomorrow. Good night folks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If you aren't feeling any better tomorrow (Monday) you had better go back to see your doctor as you should be picking up by now. Are you resting or running around trying to keep doing things? Resting is important to give your body the chance to recover.


Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx re the shedding sweater, I took a look on Google and it says use the freezer method.
> Just got home from football game, we won by one point, against Sydney Roosters, in a real nail biter finish, kicking a goal in the last 1.50 minutes from full time. It was a good watch even though it rained, it was fun. Catch up tomorrow. Good night folks.


Goodnight Fan ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Me too- hopefully you will other things to do tomorrow rather than be here with us. Otherwise she will be a May baby.


Still nothing, so I guess it will be a May baby unless she goes into labour and delivers in the 6 and half hours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


That is looking really nice Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Still nothing, so I guess it will be a May baby unless she goes into labour and delivers in the 6 and half hours.


Oh darn. Is she feeling better now got rid of the cough ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope that new GD decides to make an entrance soon. Since she's decided to delay arrival, is that going to be a problem for child care for Serena?
> 
> Jynx, it's good to hear your wound is starting to close in, hope the healing continues & you can get rid of your friend, the wound vac.
> 
> ...


Well it wont be as convenient after today.. I do volunteering tomorrow, Tuesday and Wednesday. But they will let me leave when I need to, I will either have Serena or go to labour ward depending on who else is available for back up. DD is to be at the hospital at 4.pm tomorrow for monitoring and BF will take her to that and they will drop Serena to me.

I am glad you are starting to warm 12c ? up. At least the snow has finished for you fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


What a pretty view, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, speaking of Daralene (Cashmere) she hasn't posted in almost a week. I sent her pm, but she hasn't responded. Has anyone heard from her?


Oh, I hope all is ok with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the flowers kiwifrau - they will look great when they are hanging outside. ---- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like seeing what everyone is making and up to and I've got to know some nice people


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the difference is unbelievable. I have both green & purple varieties, the. Purple is a fairly new thing here & im impressed with it as it doesn't go woody when big like the green stuff & is even good raw.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks lovely julie - do you do the left front separately? --- sam


All together Sam until working up the 'yoke', I just did not post all the photos here, as I had posted them in Pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to 'new pictures' the other day. but no - years ago i did but then i got caught up here which i find much more interesting. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, oh yes, like me and you, Cathy is telling the horses how beautiful they are.
> Sonja, thank you.
> Sam, know what you mean about wanting a basement for your yarn. But, I've lived with a hoarder so long I'm ready to live very very uncluttered and simply.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely as usual Julie. You've got quite a bit done on it too.


Thank you, Gwen- I have been working it for quite a while- the stocking stitch band was easy, but I need to concentrate now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


Oh dear, maybe you need different type of antibiotic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


I do love Irises- used to have some in Christchurch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn. Is she feeling better now got rid of the cough ?


Yes that is all gone. She is pretty uncomfortable now but that isnt surprising and she looks like baby is going to "fall out" any second. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Penny is a chocolate Labrador. She is all puppy. She did think it was acceptable to snatch a cake of yarn, but I retrieved it without any damage. She is in a nipping stage currently.


I would not have guessed, she looks more 'steamlined' than the average Lab.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely work, a always.


Thank you, Jynx!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely!
> I'm thinking of doing either Guernsy/Gansey socks or Welsh country stockings for Mays sock challenge, I'm leaning to the Welsh as I have yarn appropriate for that I think.


 :sm24: I would not be able to distinguish a Welsh sock from any other!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Looking good!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I noticed the lack of chicken as well, but didn't go to her site to see if it was there. I would just use my favorite chicken meat, already cooked and chunked and add in.


Which is what the amended recipe calls for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is looking really nice Julie. :sm24:


Thank you Cathy- I sure hope baby comes soon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


Julie your Gansey is lovely...perfect stitching! What size needle do you use? They appear to be straight? Such a nice color, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still nothing, so I guess it will be a May baby unless she goes into labour and delivers in the 6 and half hours.


Sounds like it- seems like ages but it is 'only' 3 days. I can imagine how it feels to you and her!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


It sounds like a nice trip for you Mary - you deserve some play time! So nice you could visit with your dear mother and brother...and pets!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> Have you started a shawl for your daughters wedding yet ?


Sadly, no. Sigh! Are you feeling better today, Sonja?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> That Gansey is already looking beautiful. I admire that you can do such intricate work.
> 
> Got up early and changed the oil filters and oil in the freeze dryer, now have to take them over for recycling as well as the used oil. I am fortunate that my O'Rielly's does it or me for free. I only have to write down how much of each thing I bring. All the entries are in quarts except for mine, which are in liters. I use the bottles that the sterile water and saline come in from my surgery center.
> We are having a loss of about all of our fruit in the state this year. Part from frost, the rest because it has been such cold off and on changeable weather that there is no bee activity
> ...


That will be a hard loss for your growers. Hopefully some will have survived.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

BSG said:


> I don't see any chicken listed in the Basil Chicken recipe. I could wing it I guess but.....


No pun intended!? Glad you dropped in, BSG!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Slept well and woke feeling rested. Such a gift. Cathy, Marc and I are going to Lake Isabella today. It's a pretty ride, up and through a pass in Southern Sierra's, through alfalfa farms and to the lake and Kern River. Very different scenery from the desert.


Glad you are feeling better Joy! How was your drive?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad that your mum's surgery went well Margaret


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it- seems like ages but it is 'only' 3 days. I can imagine how it feels to you and her!


Yes I know, but she had a "show" 4 nearly 5 days ago. Just worries me a little. Oh well, back on moitor tomorrow afternoon to check baby.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, lovely photo of your daughter & the horses, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to enjoy the day.
> 
> Lynnette, what beautiful petunias, purple is my favourite, so showy. Do you have room on your patio for a large planter to have a few fresh veggies? Lee Valley has some really nice looking ones if you're interested, not cheap but they look good


My deck is only 10' x 10' South facing but too many trees which block the sun until around 5pm then I may get about an hour of sunshine. Am able to grow chives and basil hidden between 3 shrubs in the front narrow garden along the garage wall.

I've bought 4 tomato plants which will go into large pots and my friend will have these on his patio, hopefully we will have a bumper crop, lol! I love tomatoes especially fresh ones.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder how she will get there safely when she moves her ducklings


http://lancasteronline.com/news/local/photos-check-out-these-adorable-ducklings-parading-through-lancaster-country/article_e87e841c-eeaf-11e4-9744-57d41401ecd0.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share

I hope this link works...each year a duck nests in an enclosed courtyard of a local school. When it is time, they open the doors and the duck marches her babies through the school to the outside! Very cute!

*Swipe the photos to the left to see all the pictures.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I found out the pattern I used is an Alan Dart one and she is a bear called Flora the flower arranger 11inches (28 cm) tall. Would love to knit some more of his patterns will have to keep my eyes open for them .


A Dart's patterns are very cute.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Gwen they are beautiful and still lots of buds. Oh how I miss my garden, boo hoo! One consolation I don't have to do any weeding. Positive thinking on my part, lol!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Love those petunias, what a fabulous splash of colour through them! I talk to the birds too, so we are not alone in our senility lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your throat is better, is it?
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


Cute


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are the babies all groomed up.


Awww!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. I've not seen that petunia. I have solid purple, white and red basets and lots of red impatience to plant. I need some potato vine and needlenose ivy to finish out the hanging baskets and more Gerbera Daisies and pentas to fill up some of the pots. Now, if only someone would come plant them! We have hummingbirds as well and one comes right up to DH when he is drinking his coffee and sitting out under the grape covered pergola. I don't know if she is being friendly or trying to tell him to scoot. Lizards galore.


Yes always a big chore to transplant, but as the weeks go by well worth the effort. I'm transferring all 7 Baskets into larger containers and also adding potato vines etc. The same purple and white Petunias were available in single size pots for $2.80 each. The hanging baskets were on special for $10 ea and have at least 6 much larger plants in each basket, much cheaper buying this way then adding other vines etc to fill the larger containers. Maybe not cheaper in the long run but I always try to have lots and lots of colours.

My dining room looks gorgeous and smells Devine, lol! No meals on there for the next few weeks, lol!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes always a big chore to transplant, but as the weeks go by well worth the effort. I'm transferring all 7 Baskets into larger containers and also adding potato vines etc. The same purple and white Petunias were available in single size pots for $2.80 each. The hanging baskets were on special for $10 ea and have at least 6 much larger plants in each basket, much cheaper buying this way then adding other vines etc to fill the larger containers. Maybe not cheaper in the long run but I always try to have lots and lots of colours.
> 
> My dining room looks gorgeous and smells Devine, lol! No meals on there for the next few weeks, lol!


A little springtime indoors for you Lynette! Nice!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Melody! I hope you and Gage are having a nice weekend!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> A little springtime indoors for you Lynette! Nice!


????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene I hope you are just busy or off having a lovely adventure somewhere! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sadly, no. Sigh! Are you feeling better today, Sonja?


This morning no but right now yes , still sore but I'm not in actually pain pain if you know what I mean 
I'm going to wear a sign that says no more bugs / viruses allowed hope they can read ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> http://lancasteronline.com/news/local/photos-check-out-these-adorable-ducklings-parading-through-lancaster-country/article_e87e841c-eeaf-11e4-9744-57d41401ecd0.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share
> 
> I hope this link works...each year a duck nests in an enclosed courtyard of a local school. When it is time, they open the doors and the duck marches her babies through the school to the outside! Very cute!
> 
> *Swipe the photos to the left to see all the pictures.


That's cute April , isn't it weird how they know where to go to build the nest 
Here we have 1 female and 2 males that wander around the place you can spot them just sat on a grass patch or wandering down the cycle paths


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cutie! Looks like he enjoyed himself. I also sent you as PM.



kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No...and I am concerned. I know things were difficult lately.


She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


I'm glad to hear you are doing a bit better. So nice of your men to try to take care of you! Even if they leave the kitchen looking like a tip!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


You should be feeling better by now. Maybe a call back to the doctor's tomorrow?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


I'm glad you are in contact with her. Prayers continue for Daralene and her brother.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sad to report that there are only two eggs left in the duck nest.

Love the irises and love tge peonies at my neighbors. I think I may need some in my yard along with the new trees.

Happy Birthday to your grandson, Kathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that there are only two eggs left in the duck nest.
> 
> Love the irises and love tge peonies at my neighbors. I think I may need some in my yard along with the new trees.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grandson, Kathy.


Thats a shame about the duck eggs so soon after laying them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

headed to the sewing machine......ttyl


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> check out this crocheted teddy bear afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/teddy-bear-granny-squares?omhide=true


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you for asking. Our drive was lovely. Living in isolated desert community you can get desert fever and just "need" to get outta Dodge once in a while. So spending day with DD and DSIL in horse country, green pines, lake and river country healed the soul!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


LOL! Well at least it sounds like they are making sure you can eat it. 
I sure hope you kick this to the curb soon, you really do have to rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I would not be able to distinguish a Welsh sock from any other!!!!!!!


 :sm02: 
These are the ones I'm leaning toward. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welsh-country-stockings

But I want to do these eventually too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-tea-time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


I'm so glad that she's been in touch with you, I pray that all gets better soon and she's able to relax and get back to enjoying life. 
Thank you for letting us know.

Poor duck, so sad when they lose eggs, I hope she's able to keep the last two until they hatch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up, so I guess I'd better get a move on and get things sorted for David to leave in a few hours. See you all later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


They'll be beautiful when you have them all hanging outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... I belong to Ravelry... Just don't use it to the best advantage. I like having a pair of sox going because they are so portable.


I like knitting & wearing handknit socks but haven't made the fine ones for anyone but me. I've made lots of bulky wool ones for my sons & brother. When I grab a take along project, its most often mitts


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I went to the Wellness expo this morning, left the house at about 9am, it was great, not too many businesses there but our yoga instructor who is a message therapist was there doing chair messages, OMG!!!! I had my first ever message of any kind, it was fabulous, I definitely recommend that anyone wanting to try a message but not wanting to go whole hog try a chair message.
> Then we went to Scottsbluff to finish the shopping, we didn't get home until after 3, then my neighbor came over not even 30 minutes later to get me to go to her daughters dance recital, so we left for about half an hour to go watch the youngest, came home to get the middle one and for me to get dinner started, then she picked me back up at about 5 to go back and watch them both dance again, I finally got home for good at about 630pm. Good thing I had planned a roast for dinner so I was able to put it in the oven and leave for a bit, David got home from fishing about 15 minutes after I left for the last time, so the oven wasn't unattended for long. I'm about ready to go to bed I think.


Sounds like a busy day, but lots of fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot - what kind of an operation will dh have? --- sam


It is for the rotator cuff repair, the same surgery Nursenikki had.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this crocheted teddy bear afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/teddy-bear-granny-squares?omhide=true


That's so Cute! Would be a great baby gift.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


I think you need to go back to the doctor, the current antibiotic should have worked by now if it was going to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to 
Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


You will have so much fun with them! Please give them a hug from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


I'm glad your men at going to do the cooking today but I hope they also do the cleanup as men always seem to us twice the dishes when they cook.
Do you have any decongestant or antihistamine tablets? Sometimes allergies can cause ear pain by swelling in the eustacian tubes or at least I was told that years ago by a doctor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it wont be as convenient after today.. I do volunteering tomorrow, Tuesday and Wednesday. But they will let me leave when I need to, I will either have Serena or go to labour ward depending on who else is available for back up. DD is to be at the hospital at 4.pm tomorrow for monitoring and BF will take her to that and they will drop Serena to me.
> 
> I am glad you are starting to warm 12c ? up. At least the snow has finished for you fingers crossed.


I know you have trouble thinking of 12C as warm but it felt really nice????I just had a long sleeved tshirts on (& pantsfor the smarta-s people in the crowd????????) I spent all afternoon pulling dead sunflowers & other junk, also trimmed up the asparagus patch, then I was crazy eNo ugh to go out after supper & clear all the mess away with the quad & wagon, 4 loads of junk to the field. Now this morning I can hardly move???? DH gave me hell but there was showers in the forcast & I didn't want my piles of junk to get wet & more musty before I got rid of them

I hope your new baby puts in an appearance soon, too bad it didn't happen when other grandma was available to care for Serena


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


I'm glad someone has heard for Daralene. She's sure had stresses the last few month, hope things are better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that there are only two eggs left in the duck nest.
> 
> Love the irises and love tge peonies at my neighbors. I think I may need some in my yard along with the new trees.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grandson, Kathy.


Is something stealing the eggs?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


That's great Shirley. I was just thinking I hadn't seen you on here lately & was wondering how you were doing.
I'm sure Purple & London girl with love Vancouver Island, such a pretty place & lots to see


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie your Gansey is lovely...perfect stitching! What size needle do you use? They appear to be straight? Such a nice color, too.


Thank you April- I am using a 2.5mm Addi Turbo circular, which I was gifted. It was just that I had laid it out straight, with well over 300 stitches I would hesitate to try working on straights. It is a nice light Navy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, speaking of Daralene (Cashmere) she hasn't posted in almost a week. I sent her pm, but she hasn't responded. Has anyone heard from her?


Good to know someone has been in touch. Keeping her and her brother in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that there are only two eggs left in the duck nest.
> 
> Love the irises and love tge peonies at my neighbors. I think I may need some in my yard along with the new trees.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grandson, Kathy.


Sad to hear there are only two eggs left. I wonder what happened to the others, maybe taken by other, bigger birds?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


This has to reference Daralene?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.

Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future. 

Sharon, it's great the doctor could straighten your toes without pain for you & now with the pool done, hopefully you can use it to excercise & get stronger with your walking.

I finally took a photo of the last quilt, it's just a panel but I think turned out nicely. DH thinks I should squirrel it away for future GS, but who knows if that will ever come ????. For some reason he really like this one.

I spread it on my kitchen table to take a picture as there's so many plants in front of the bedroom window just now that it's dark in there????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The fee motion is much easier and I think would look great in the solid area. In fact, depending on size of squares, it might be best anyhow. As to the ditch thing, can you travel in a zig zag so you don't have so many threads to trim? If ypu go frpm to[ tp bottpm and then bottom to top, you should cover all the squares with minimal passes. (Nothing says you van't do the ditch stitching with the free motion foot. After all, it isn't supposed to show and less tugging and pulling.)


I tried going the zig zag type route, but the sashing isn't strictly even with itself. You'll see what I mean when I get a picture up. DD has agreed to my change so I'll be on that later today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, thank you for asking. Our drive was lovely. Living in isolated desert community you can get desert fever and just "need" to get outta Dodge once in a while. So spending day with DD and DSIL in horse country, green pines, lake and river country healed the soul!


I call that getting a "tree fix." :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:
> These are the ones I'm leaning toward. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welsh-country-stockings
> 
> But I want to do these eventually too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-tea-time


Thanks Kaye Jo! I have added those to my Ravelry Library.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sad to hear there are only two eggs left. I wonder what happened to the others, maybe taken by other, bigger birds?


Or perhaps a fox or coyote has been helping himself. Sorry for the mama duck's loss. Hope she can hatch and raise the other two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


It does look good, Bonnie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Perfect quilt for a boy. I agree with your DH, save it for now, you may regret it in the future if you don't. You have put so much work into it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:
> These are the ones I'm leaning toward. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welsh-country-stockings
> 
> But I want to do these eventually too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-tea-time


I was admiring the second pair- then noticed the book they were in and thought I have that book. Sure enough I do. I really must look at my books more often when looking for sock patterns! Mind you they have been inaccessible for a year until recently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


How exciting that will be for you all. They do get around those two don't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


It is lovely- I see why DH wants it for a possible GS sometime. Or looking further ahead GGS if you don't get another GS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I guess I should go to bed- especially as I have a dentist appointment this morning. Need to leave in 8 hours so will get enough sleep if I go soon. And then I might need to do a little tidying up before Elizabeth comes. She hasn't been for two weeks as last week was a public holiday so neither of them worked. 

If not for Mums yarn I would have finished April ahead in the yarn used for the year. Instead I am now around 800grams behind. Going to be hard to make that up. I do have a big UFO that I mean to finish this month so that will at least help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Latest: Floors get protective coating tomorrow and then the furniture, rugs, etc. go in.


Looks beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what we've been doing at our house. We completed the 3-year project of new front patio, driveway, walkway and landscaping. We'll get the flower divider/privacy screens out there pretty soon along with a bench and table. A favorite reading, crocheting or knitting space as it gets the morning sun.
> 
> The duck and her nest are hidden behind the middle bush in the front window.


Great job and it looks so inviting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kitchen looks wonderful. Love the brickwork. I have wanted to put a seat out in front of our place so I could actually see the world go by. With no windows in the LR, I feel pretty left out. Lots of places to sit in the back, but I think it would be nice to see the neighbors once in awhile. I had designed an addition to go into front yard that would have included a porch. There is something about a big inviting front porch that has always appealed to me. I guess memories of grandparent's houses.


I would have liked a front porch. I've seen others that have porches across the front of the house. Wish they'd done that here. I don't even have room for a chair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Liz. I am so ready for Spring. We had a taste of it, but it sounds like more snow starting Sunday night. ????


I hope not. We had a downpour early this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I attended his senior prom this evening and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. The dinner was not impressive, and the DJ's music was apparently popular with the young people. Tim and I ''danced'' through quite a few pop numbers by various artists. Fortunately the music had steady and danceable beats. We kept out of the way of the line dancers and the various groups who were quite into enjoying themselves. A number of the girls and young men came to speak to Tim personally. After about 15-20 minutes on the dance floor, he asked if we could go home as he was tired. He'd danced rather vigorously for one without a sense of balance. He dances inside his Kaye walker or holding onto my shoulder with one hand and holding my other hand in his. He doesn't move his feet much but does get into the moment from his knees upward. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> The valedictory breakfast was held for all the public high schools in our County this morning. A lovely buffet breakfast was the highlight of the event for Tim. After that arduous task, he came to Elm and helped serve out the bagged lunches as our folks left, after the hot lunch we served today. By the time Mom had helped him bathe, shave, and dress for the evening, Tim had had a busy day already before going out on the dance floor!!
> 
> ...


What a treat for Tim to go to the Prom. Sounds like he really enjoyed himself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just up to page 5 but have to take Candy for a walk. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a busy day, but lots of fun.


It was, but boy was I tired by the end. I have David fed breakfast and all his stuff ready to go so when he's ready to head out he's just got to load the car and go, then I'm going ot finish cleaning the kitchen, sweep and mop the floors, do laundry, and maybe get the bathroom clean today, that may wait until tomorrow. I need to get my book ordered so that I can get ready to start my socks, I don't think I'll do the challenge on Solid Socks this time, the monthly challenge is color orange and I don't have any in sock stash, I don't think, maybe I'll go look, and I don't think I'll do 2 MOCKs this time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That is a fantastic quilt, Bonnie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


That will be a fantastic visit! You all hug each other for us too, please. It would be wonderful if you could come to KAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know you have trouble thinking of 12C as warm but it felt really nice????I just had a long sleeved tshirts on (& pantsfor the smarta-s people in the crowd????????) I spent all afternoon pulling dead sunflowers & other junk, also trimmed up the asparagus patch, then I was crazy eNo ugh to go out after supper & clear all the mess away with the quad & wagon, 4 loads of junk to the field. Now this morning I can hardly move???? DH gave me hell but there was showers in the forcast & I didn't want my piles of junk to get wet & more musty before I got rid of them
> 
> I hope your new baby puts in an appearance soon, too bad it didn't happen when other grandma was available to care for Serena


Well, can't blame DH for giving you what for, but can't blame you for wanting to just get it all done, I'd have done the same, you don't have to worry about it now, just relax and get joints and muscles moving again, slowly. 
The quilt is gorgeous!!! I see why your DH likes it and wants you to save it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! I have added those to my Ravelry Library.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was, but boy was I tired by the end. I have David fed breakfast and all his stuff ready to go so when he's ready to head out he's just got to load the car and go, then I'm going ot finish cleaning the kitchen, sweep and mop the floors, do laundry, and maybe get the bathroom clean today, that may wait until tomorrow. I need to get my book ordered so that I can get ready to start my socks, I don't think I'll do the challenge on Solid Socks this time, the monthly challenge is color orange and I don't have any in sock stash, I don't think, maybe I'll go look, and I don't think I'll do 2 MOCKs this time.


Sounds like another busy day, though maybe not quite so much fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like another busy day, though maybe not quite so much fun!


LOL! Sitting here I'm thinking maybe it'll wait until tomorrow to do the housework, but I know it really needs done today.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


What an impressive quilt. It is wonderful.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591
I finally took a photo of the last quilt said:


> Beautiful!! I love the borders of stars.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too! There are some wonderful ones in the older sections of downtown.... I also love a porch swing... shades of grandparents again.
> When do you move?


Me three!!! I grew up on my grandmother's porch swing. Then we had it on our porch when my kids were growing up, and now my daughter had it on hers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was, but boy was I tired by the end. I have David fed breakfast and all his stuff ready to go so when he's ready to head out he's just got to load the car and go, then I'm going ot finish cleaning the kitchen, sweep and mop the floors, do laundry, and maybe get the bathroom clean today, that may wait until tomorrow. I need to get my book ordered so that I can get ready to start my socks, I don't think I'll do the challenge on Solid Socks this time, the monthly challenge is color orange and I don't have any in sock stash, I don't think, maybe I'll go look, and I don't think I'll do 2 MOCKs this time.


I've got solid orange sock yarn but that doesn't help you too much!
I've finally made it to bed but got distracted as you can see. That's what comes of David being away. Can't disturb him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's fantastic! My DGS plays and would love it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

People are out of their vehicles and walking around. This is the interstate highway still north of RookieRetiree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for update on Daralene.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, that is exciting! Happy for all of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I call that getting a "tree fix." :sm01:


Sorienna, love it, may have to steal the phrase.

Bonnie, nice quilt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, what a horrible traffic jam, safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


I'm saying darn it too as I'd love to meet you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is something stealing the eggs?


Maybe? We've not witnessed any thieves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


That is not good, hoping by now, you are on the move.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Sitting here I'm thinking maybe it'll wait until tomorrow to do the housework, but I know it really needs done today.


It'll still be there tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

After two hours we are back to traveling. Here are pictures of us getting turned around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


DH is headed up that way to pick up a coworker to take him to a reunion. Looks like he should avoid #94. Good luck, Mary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is headed up that way to pick up a coworker to take him to a reunion. Looks like he should avoid #94. Good luck, Mary.


Good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you like frogs. i bet you didn't know they came in colors. you need to scroll down a bit. --- sam

http://www.care2.com/causes/meet-10-stunning-frogs-whose-populations-are-dwindling.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good - i would be calling the doctor if it is still like that tomorrow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Still not feeling any better just nearly choked trying to swallow tablets , the day here looks as if it will be sunny but breezy , I'm watching all the trees waving there branches about


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the thought that counts. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

april - that was so cute - thanks so much for sharing. that was quite a line of baby ducks. --- sam



oneapril said:


> http://lancasteronline.com/news/local/photos-check-out-these-adorable-ducklings-parading-through-lancaster-country/article_e87e841c-eeaf-11e4-9744-57d41401ecd0.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share
> 
> I hope this link works...each year a duck nests in an enclosed courtyard of a local school. When it is time, they open the doors and the duck marches her babies through the school to the outside! Very cute!
> 
> *Swipe the photos to the left to see all the pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy to jump start the healing. we'll all be cheering him on. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It is for the rotator cuff repair, the same surgery Nursenikki had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you. are they going to spend all their time on vancouver island or are they going to travel across Canada? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful quilt bonnie - i agree with your husband - i would save it for the first boy in the family. you can always give it away later if you need to or give it to one of your sons.
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mocks? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It was, but boy was I tired by the end. I have David fed breakfast and all his stuff ready to go so when he's ready to head out he's just got to load the car and go, then I'm going ot finish cleaning the kitchen, sweep and mop the floors, do laundry, and maybe get the bathroom clean today, that may wait until tomorrow. I need to get my book ordered so that I can get ready to start my socks, I don't think I'll do the challenge on Solid Socks this time, the monthly challenge is color orange and I don't have any in sock stash, I don't think, maybe I'll go look, and I don't think I'll do 2 MOCKs this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you needn't sit there too much longer. did you have some knitting in the car to work on? i bet matthew was 'doodling' again. i love his doodles. --- sam



pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope no one was hurt badly in the accident. glad you are back 'on the road' - drive safely. --- sam



pacer said:


> After two hours we are back to traveling. Here are pictures of us getting turned around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be quiet now so someone else can talk. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welsh Country Stockings, I found them on Ravelry, but there is no free pattern, so I'm just going to buy the book from Amazon, but if you click on the link thingy, it takes you to check if it's in your library, the closest library to me with it is in Ft. Collins, Co so that's out, but you may find it in a library close by.
> The sock challenge is on Ravelry with the Sock Knitters Anonymous group.


Thanks... We have a very nice library here so I may luck out.. but Amazon or Half Price is always an option. I'll check it out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It went on for several hours and I guess they sold our of many seats a month ago, the EWC(Eastern Wyoming College) theater was packed beyond capacity I think and the parking was clear out on the street there were so many people. It was a lot of fun. lol The tiny kids are a blast to watch, they also had adults and everything between.


The tiny ones usually have a teacher doing the dance just off stage with them. I love watching them try to watch and follow, just one step off the beat!!!! After that, the girls got into the Irish Step dancing and we had to travel to lots of events for those competitions. Loved the bouncing curl hairpieces they had to wear!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are very expert, at begging too, of course David is a light touch, it seems that mom always has to be the disciplinarian. lol


Isn't that always the way? (Hence, I always got to give the BEST Christmas present....to make up for it.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine living in one of those houses full time. Most seem smaller than our camper & I sure wouldn't want to live in it all the time


True... If you are actually wanting to take avoid property taxes here in TX, they have to be 400 sq. ft. If you are going to put it on land.... they can be quite large. We toured some that I would not call tiny. 
I would need the extra large.... but it would be nice if we needed a ski cabin or lake place. Full time, not so much.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks... We have a very nice library here so I may luck out.. but Amazon or Half Price is always an option. I'll check it out.


There is also http://www.alibris.com, from which I get many of my books at little cost. Usually the shipping costs more than the $1.99 book, but about 5 dollars on the average. The books are used, but listed in what condition they are in, which is usually accurate as to wear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the storm doesn't get too bad. Tornados can be so devastating, hope no one was killed


Unfortunately, there are 8 dead at this point. There was quite a bit of damage. We were lucky to just miss it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you seen the price of those babies. i watch an hour program tonight about a 'little house jamboree' in pike's pike, colorado. thousands showed up - there were fifty little houses to look at -
> all under four hundred square feet. actually there weren't many over 200 sqft. the prices of the ones i saw were from 60,00 to a 100,000 - that is pretty prices square feet .
> it's definitely a mind set when you start thinking about all you would have to give up to live in one. plus i would need a downstairs bedroom and a real flush toilet. many of them just have compost toilets - i don't think so! i just don't see me sleeping in a loft four feet high - i would need to at least be able to stand up in it - then i could sleep up there. i don't see me moving in one anytime soon. lol --- sam


One of them we looked at was headed to Pike's Peak. Rachel couldn't handle the lofts either. She felt trapped. I don't want to deal with the ladders. There is one show that does custom luxury ones. Talk about pricey!!!! I NEED space. Paring down is a good thing and we need to do some, but our hobbies are too messy and space consuming to even think about a tiny house. Not to mention killing each other!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> huh - can't be that everyone is in bed - it's not even two o'clock. --- sam


Short hitters! Even I am making a concerted effort to be in bed earlier... it was 1 last night and 12 the night before. No pep anyhow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got spy cameras in my house ????. I have been resting a lot , but some things I just can't ignore, kitchen was a tip this morning . It's mayday here tomorrow so drs still closed could go to walk in clinic if I really need to . I'm hoping today is the last pain day as yesterday the whole left side of my mouth was really sore to but that seems to have gone this morning and it's back to just hurting at the back of my throat and ear. The 2 men in the house are making Sunday lunch so that should be interesting , they are making me mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , I thought they were going to say mashed everything , youngest son said the carrots will be more than likely overcooked so they should be easy to swallow to ????


Sorry you are still hurting. I understand the not being able to ignore everything though. TRY HARDER! I'm becoming an expert at ignoring the mess.... Sometimes that requires retreating to another room.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> http://lancasteronline.com/news/local/photos-check-out-these-adorable-ducklings-parading-through-lancaster-country/article_e87e841c-eeaf-11e4-9744-57d41401ecd0.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=user-share
> 
> I hope this link works...each year a duck nests in an enclosed courtyard of a local school. When it is time, they open the doors and the duck marches her babies through the school to the outside! Very cute!
> 
> *Swipe the photos to the left to see all the pictures.


Cute.... There is a famous hotel in Memphis where the ducks have their own suite and walk the red carpet to the fountain in the hotel. The Peabody... It is quite fun to watch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, try cold things that melt too. You could freeze juices like popsicles or ice cream, but swallowing anytHing is so Hard with tonsillitis. Hope you feel better soon. No fun at all for sUre.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes always a big chore to transplant, but as the weeks go by well worth the effort. I'm transferring all 7 Baskets into larger containers and also adding potato vines etc. The same purple and white Petunias were available in single size pots for $2.80 each. The hanging baskets were on special for $10 ea and have at least 6 much larger plants in each basket, much cheaper buying this way then adding other vines etc to fill the larger containers. Maybe not cheaper in the long run but I always try to have lots and lots of colours.
> 
> My dining room looks gorgeous and smells Devine, lol! No meals on there for the next few weeks, lol!


I'm doing the same thing but the nursery is out of potato vine right now. I am going to pick up some ivy for a couple of the baskets. The hanging baskets are a better deal to take apart, (especially when we work for the nursery and get a discount off that!!!!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's going through a lot; but I've heard from her. Continued prayers for her brother.


As I suspected. Prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i could live in one by myself - i would not want anyone living with me. one of us would go out on a slab. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> One of them we looked at was headed to Pike's Peak. Rachel couldn't handle the lofts either. She felt trapped. I don't want to deal with the ladders. There is one show that does custom luxury ones. Talk about pricey!!!! I NEED space. Paring down is a good thing and we need to do some, but our hobbies are too messy and space consuming to even think about a tiny house. Not to mention killing each other!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that there are only two eggs left in the duck nest.
> 
> Love the irises and love tge peonies at my neighbors. I think I may need some in my yard along with the new trees.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grandson, Kathy.


Awwww, wonder what got them.....

Mom always had peonies in Villa Park.. a long, long hedge. Every memorial Day, I gathered bunches and arranged them in a frog... no leaves, just a huge mound of flowers. That is another one I really miss. I liked the paler ones best. They were always all over Indy when we went to the races.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you daralene - we were getting worried about you - had not heard from you for a while. hope you are taking care of yourself. how is you bil? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, thank you for asking. Our drive was lovely. Living in isolated desert community you can get desert fever and just "need" to get outta Dodge once in a while. So spending day with DD and DSIL in horse country, green pines, lake and river country healed the soul!


 :sm24: I could not do the desert. I know there are beautiful flowers and such hidden around but I need green and trees and breeze... even a little snow. Glad you had a change of scenery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:
> These are the ones I'm leaning toward. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welsh-country-stockings
> 
> But I want to do these eventually too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-tea-time


I love the first ones and have saved them. I have an old sock book... must go look at the name, but don't think it is the right one, though they are from around the world.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like knitting & wearing handknit socks but haven't made the fine ones for anyone but me. I've made lots of bulky wool ones for my sons & brother. When I grab a take along project, its most often mitts


Mine are for me or the girls only. SIL's feet are size 15 and DH is too hard on them and likes them loose. I did yoga socks for all the girls one year so they could get manicures and still have warm feet! Silly, but actually nice for yoga class.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


They are looking forward to a more relaxed visit than last time. Don't over program them!!! They are both good about having a very detailed itinerary planned. Enjoy the visit... They are a delight to be around.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know you have trouble thinking of 12C as warm but it felt really nice????I just had a long sleeved tshirts on (& pantsfor the smarta-s people in the crowd????????) I spent all afternoon pulling dead sunflowers & other junk, also trimmed up the asparagus patch, then I was crazy eNo ugh to go out after supper & clear all the mess away with the quad & wagon, 4 loads of junk to the field. Now this morning I can hardly move???? DH gave me hell but there was showers in the forcast & I didn't want my piles of junk to get wet & more musty before I got rid of them
> 
> I hope your new baby puts in an appearance soon, too bad it didn't happen when other grandma was available to care for Serena


You are a glutton for punishment. That was a lot. How about a nice hot bath and a day of knitting?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I can see why DH likes it so well with the baseball theme. Some little boy will love it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried going the zig zag type route, but the sashing isn't strictly even with itself. You'll see what I mean when I get a picture up. DD has agreed to my change so I'll be on that later today.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would have liked a front porch. I've seen others that have porches across the front of the house. Wish they'd done that here. I don't even have room for a chair.


Me neither.... but we have a covered patio in back with wicker furniture, a pergola and outdoor chairs. 6, around the pool. I just would like to sit in the front and see the neighbors sometimes. The back, everyone has a fence.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was, but boy was I tired by the end. I have David fed breakfast and all his stuff ready to go so when he's ready to head out he's just got to load the car and go, then I'm going ot finish cleaning the kitchen, sweep and mop the floors, do laundry, and maybe get the bathroom clean today, that may wait until tomorrow. I need to get my book ordered so that I can get ready to start my socks, I don't think I'll do the challenge on Solid Socks this time, the monthly challenge is color orange and I don't have any in sock stash, I don't think, maybe I'll go look, and I don't think I'll do 2 MOCKs this time.


 I have burnt orange (UT colors) and am supposed to be making a pair with white as well for GD. Unfortunately, I have to double the orange. I may frog and ply the two strands together. Hate to loose the progress but hate managing three ends and the pattern. She'll graduate before I finish them at this rate.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me three!!! I grew up on my grandmother's porch swing. Then we had it on our porch when my kids were growing up, and now my daughter had it on hers.


How cool! I've thought about having G hand one from the pergola, but it wouldn't be the same as a front porch swing!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


Never mind. Hit the button twice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


And it is wet too. Time to pull out yarn and pencils and just chill. Hope they clear it soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you like frogs. i bet you didn't know they came in colors. you need to scroll down a bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.care2.com/causes/meet-10-stunning-frogs-whose-populations-are-dwindling.html


Love the blue ones..... It is a shame they are dwindling so quickly. We used to have them all the time. Now, if we see one in a summer, it is rare.... We have loads of lizards though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous Bonnie, I agree with your husband you should definitely keep it 
Hope you are moving a bit easier by now , at least you know that's one job finished


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> There is also http://www.alibris.com, from which I get many of my books at little cost. Usually the shipping costs more than the $1.99 book, but about 5 dollars on the average. The books are used, but listed in what condition they are in, which is usually accurate as to wear.


Thanks.... I have not heard of that one. Checked it out and they have a bunch!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, the mobile home I called tiny home is a lot more than 400 sq ft. No loft! Kitchen, living room, bedroom, bath, walk in closet lots of built in storage. But, I don't think we could get it into DD's backyard! Not that I'm in buying mode. Didn't ever want to live on desert or think I could either. But, like Ruth, DH had "temporary Year and a half assignment" here and whether thou goest.....that was 35 years ago. I have repeatedly told DH and kids, and anyone who would listen, if I die on the desert I will be p.o.'ed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Or perhaps a fox or coyote has been helping himself. Sorry for the mama duck's loss. Hope she can hatch and raise the other two.


I saw on a nature programme were an animal or bird will go back time and time again to steal eggs from a nest till they are all gone , always call them but that's nature they to have to live and feed young . I would be no good as a camera man I would want to chase them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wonderful to read your post. I had gotten worried and even sent you a pm. Glad you are well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


Oh no , I hope by now you are home or wherever you were traveling to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good - i would be calling the doctor if it is still like that tomorrow. --- sam


I'm a lot better now Sam , still hurts when I swallow and the stupid tablets still keep getting stuck but I haven't had to take any pain medication since this morning so that's a plus and temperature is back to normal


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got solid orange sock yarn but that doesn't help you too much!
> I've finally made it to bed but got distracted as you can see. That's what comes of David being away. Can't disturb him.


LOL! I went stash diving to see if I had enough Brown Sheep sport weight in colors for the Welsh socks, I know I do, just can't find it for some reason, but I did find a skein of Willow Quest sock yarn in a bright orange. Surprising what one can find if they look far enough. lolol
I stay up much later when my David is on the road.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, the mobile home I called tiny home is a lot more than 400 sq ft. No loft! Kitchen, living room, bedroom, bath, walk in closet lots of built in storage. But, I don't think we could get it into DD's backyard! Not that I'm in buying mode. Didn't ever want to live on desert or think I could either. But, like Ruth, DH had "temporary Year and a half assignment" here and whether thou goest.....that was 35 years ago. I have repeatedly told DH and kids, and anyone who would listen, if I die on the desert I will be p.o.'ed.


The 400 is just to avoid property taxes here. I have seen some very large ones... that I could be very comfortable in... like a cottage. You remind me of mom. Though she was for the move to Arkansas, not thrilled with medical there and said, If I get sick, get me out of Arkansas! DH actually had a Careflight company lined up if we needed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have the kitchen cleaned, the laundry is on the line, the floors are swept and mopped, and I even got some lunch in there somewhere. Now I can relax the evening away. Yay!! Oh shoot, I need to run downstairs and look for buttons and get them on the baby outfit, better do that real quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are currently on the I 94 parking lot. We have sat with the car turned off for an hour already. All 4 lanes of traffic are shut down.


Holy moly, that's a heck of a jam, but I'm glad you parked and waiting and not part of the accident. Have a safe trip the rest of the journey home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


Hugs right back to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> It'll still be there tomorrow!! LOL


LOL! That's what I was afraid of, didn't want to look at it anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> After two hours we are back to traveling. Here are pictures of us getting turned around.


Wow, good thing it's not cold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, try cold things that melt too. You could freeze juices like popsicles or ice cream, but swallowing anytHing is so Hard with tonsillitis. Hope you feel better soon. No fun at all for sUre.


Thank you Daralene feeling a lot better , did feel a bit guilty at not going to DIL's as it's her birthday today , sent son with gifts and bouquet and will catch up with her later in the week


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you like frogs. i bet you didn't know they came in colors. you need to scroll down a bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.care2.com/causes/meet-10-stunning-frogs-whose-populations-are-dwindling.html


Frogs come in some of the most beautiful colors, but some of the prettiest are also some of the poisonest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think i could live in one by myself - i would not want anyone living with me. one of us would go out on a slab. --- sam


And as I say to husband it won't be me :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally all caught up and need to do some walking. Another day of being a slug. The sun has been out all day but windy and chilly. The car care is on so may have DH move ironing board to LR and do a little multitasking. See you tomorrow. Take care all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope you have clear sailing the rest of the way home, that's quite a tragic jam

Daralene, good to see you posting, I was beginning to worry you were unwell, glad you're just busy

Sonja, I'm glad you are finally feeling better, that bug has sure been hanging in.

Desert Joy, I sure don't think I would like to live in the desert, I like the green too much. It is nice to visit though but just too barren for me.

Jynx, I saw above it the tornado fatalities on TV, terrible. I'm glad your area was spared 

I've nit been very ambitious today, I got the rest of my seedlings transplanted, that's all done with now & I put the larger tomatoes in bigger pots, hopefully everything else can stay in their current spots until it's time for them to be put outside, 
I also put liquid fertilizer on my asparagus patch, it's looking like it might rain so that would be going for them, get it down to the roots.
DIL called this morning with my May babysitting schedule, lots of days, I hope GD is in a gardening mood or I'll have trouble getting everything done.
Thanks for all the love fly compliments on the quilt, I guess I will just tuck it away 
I think I will go knit for a while. I told DH we need to go out for Ch Nose food for supper as we haven't been there in more than a month


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mocks? --- sam


Mystery Sock KAL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks... We have a very nice library here so I may luck out.. but Amazon or Half Price is always an option. I'll check it out.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The tiny ones usually have a teacher doing the dance just off stage with them. I love watching them try to watch and follow, just one step off the beat!!!! After that, the girls got into the Irish Step dancing and we had to travel to lots of events for those competitions. Loved the bouncing curl hairpieces they had to wear!


LOL! Yes, they kept looking to the side so they could see the teacher just inside the curtains, the little ones were really cute to watch, I hadn't been to a dance recital since I stopped dancing and being in them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Isn't that always the way? (Hence, I always got to give the BEST Christmas present....to make up for it.)


Seems so. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


Good to see you, we've missed you. How goes the Espaniol?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love the first ones and have saved them. I have an old sock book... must go look at the name, but don't think it is the right one, though they are from around the world.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Contrary to expectations, I accidentally ran through all my day data. Had to sort that out, then actually got busy with a few projects, including further culling of clothes. Trying to clear up some floor space to give carpet good vacuum. Dog hair getting everywhere.
> 
> Waiting on word about my Sister's BIL who is in a Sydney hospital ICU after a possibly cancerous large brain tumor. Waiting to hear test results and long term prognosis. Not what is needed after losing the family matriarch just after Christmas.


Sorry about your Sister's BIL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have burnt orange (UT colors) and am supposed to be making a pair with white as well for GD. Unfortunately, I have to double the orange. I may frog and ply the two strands together. Hate to loose the progress but hate managing three ends and the pattern. She'll graduate before I finish them at this rate.


LOL! Well, if nothing else she'll have them in time for her 10 year reunion. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, so now off to find the buttons and something to knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point, Margaret! Last day of April here, and I have a busy day in front of me- I just posted some photos in Picures, but as not everyone ventures there, this is another shot of my main WIP.


A very nice pattern from what I can see.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's what I was afraid of, didn't want to look at it anymore.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We drove to Wisconsin yesterday. I want to check out some art supplies stores today and maybe a yarn shop or two. I will get my mom to join for part of the day. I left her with 3 boxes of yarn yesterday and then she wanted some of the yarn I brought for me to knit with. Time to look at yarn? I still have a lot of yarn at home though.
> 
> My mom gave me yarn for the swap table at Kap. I also got some of her handknits and crocheted dishcloths. They are nice to use because she made them.
> 
> Matthew enjoyed his friend's puppy.


What a lovely puppy. Looks like he doesn't mind having his picture taken. How nice of your mom to give you some yarn for the swap table.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


A lovely view it is too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just returned from buying 7 hanging baskets from Garden Gallery in Barrie, honestly I had no intentions of buying any as it's too cold to leave them outside yet. Guess where they are, lol! On my Dining Room Table and there they will stay till the temperatures warm up during the night.
> 
> Also bought 10 plants/flowers for the shade as they had a great variety there. These will go into a deck railing planter and hopefully they will look lovely, some are vines others Fushia's etc. For the Hummingbirds, love these tiny birds as they often fly around talking to me, lol! Weird yes, but I have fun talking back to them. Oh dear hope this doesn't mean I'm getting senile, oh well a wonderful way to be.
> Off to make supper then I truly need to clean and clear my kitchen then bed I guess.
> HUGS to all.


Beautiful petunias. I looked at some too but decided against buying yet for the same reason. We might still get frost. I washed my deck over the weekend and it really looks clean now. Getting it ready for the furniture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your throat is better, is it?
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Just beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Rookie, the cruise is a Steven Be one? That is hard to pass up. I've been to his shop a couple of times. Met him and his mother the first time there. He is doing a lot of shows. He was just at the fiber fest in Hartford, CT and he has been all over the states. Think he is going to Africa but I'm not sure. I have his page on Facebook. He is a character but so talented. I am working on his Lady Gaga shroud pattern that was free during the yarn hop. Missed it this year again. He has some great YouTube videos out, too. I had a hard time doing the long tail cast on but after watching his video, it finally clicked. He also shows how his mom casts on and uses them together for a stretchy edge.
> 
> ...


Cake must have been really delicious. Looks like he enjoyed his party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has a cat and 2 dogs. Currently I have a cat on one side of me and a dog on the other side.


They're so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are the babies all groomed up.


They are cute babies.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are safely back to our home area. I actually have stopped off someplace to wish a lady well in her retirement.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


How great that you'll be able to meet with London Girl and Purplefi. I haven't seen their posts for quite a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous quilt. No wonder your DH likes it. Is there any likelihood of new GKs in your future?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> After two hours we are back to traveling. Here are pictures of us getting turned around.


That's a long time to sit in traffic. I'm surprised that all 4 lanes were closed off. Was the accident right across all four?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you like frogs. i bet you didn't know they came in colors. you need to scroll down a bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.care2.com/causes/meet-10-stunning-frogs-whose-populations-are-dwindling.html


They are spectacular frogs. I had a discussion just the other day with a neighbour. We were commenting that we hadn't seen any frogs in ages. The last time I saw a frog was at my previous home. They lived around the fish pond and burrowed into the bottom silt during the winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Unfortunately, there are 8 dead at this point. There was quite a bit of damage. We were lucky to just miss it.


So sorry to hear that. I did see some photos of the devastation on the news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


Glad to hear from you. We were wondering if everything was okay.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Traffic woes are a common thing in our cities, a trip to our workshop normally takes 20 minutes, but this morning was one hour. An accident causes major delays here, as well as roadworks forming new lanes. Can't wait until next year when the new motorway lanes are finished. 
Fabulous quilt, a family heirloom in the making there.
Gorgeous dog, the chocolate labs are wonderful pets. 
Beautiful irises, hope to have some come next spring, we have a small lemon and cream coloured one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me neither.... but we have a covered patio in back with wicker furniture, a pergola and outdoor chairs. 6, around the pool. I just would like to sit in the front and see the neighbors sometimes. The back, everyone has a fence.


I have a deck out back but like you, there is a fence opposite me so that I can't see the neighbours and they can't see me. Not very easy to socialize that way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a lot better now Sam , still hurts when I swallow and the stupid tablets still keep getting stuck but I haven't had to take any pain medication since this morning so that's a plus and temperature is back to normal


Glad that you're feeling a little better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 30 April '17

Rainy and overcast - what else is new? The temperature wasn't too bad but it started to rain again this afternoon and the temperature started to fall. I put on a light cardigan - my arms were getting cold.

Avery and Ayden were outside jumping on the trampoline earlier - not shirts on and there was a light rain. They have a basketball hoop on an adjustable pole - it used to be outside my bedroom window - the boys had Gary wheel it out to the trampoline - lower it midway. So now they can run and jump on the trampoline and touch the rim as they dunk the ball. Very fun to watch.

When they got the trampoline they had a round hole dug in the back yard. The trampoline lies even with the ground. Gary has a sump pump laying on the bottom of the hole so he can pump it out when it gets water in it. He just lays out a hose and empties it. If it is in the summer he will use it to water the garden and the plants. I wonder how many frogs are down there - the boys catch one every so often.

A while back we were talking about expensive butters - this will teach you how to make your own. It might be fun once.

Making European Style Butter at Home is Surprisingly Easy

DIY Cultured Butter
Yield: 12 Ounces butter and 1/2 cup buttermilk.

Ingredients:

• 4 Cups heavy cream
• 1/3 Cup plain preservative and gum-free yogurt
• 4 Cups ice water
• 1/4 Teaspoon fine sea salt (optional)

Special Equipment:

• 1 Large, lidded container (like a mason jar)
• Candy Thermometer
• Fine-meshed sieve
• Cheesecloth
• Stand mixer (ideally) or food processor
• Parchment

Instructions:

1. Place cream and yogurt in a large, lidded container and shake well with the lid on. Remove lid, and cover opened jar with clean kitchen cloth. Transfer to a warm spot in your home, around 75° F and let sit for 18-24 hours.

2. After at least 18 hours, stir and taste the mixture. Once it's thick, silky, and tangy, cover with lid and transfer to the fridge to cool to about 60 degrees F.

3. Place a fine-meshed sieve in a large bowl. Line sieve with cheesecloth. Prepare 4 cups ice water and place in fridge. Transfer mixture to the bowl of a stand mixer with the whisk attachment on it. Cover the space between the mixer and the bowl with plastic wrap to prevent splattering. Churn butter on high. It will start off-white and the consistency of whipped cream. Over a few minutes of churning, it will thicken and turn pale yellow. When the buttermilk splatters on the plastic wrap, turn mixer off and check to see if the white buttermilk has separated from the yellow curds.

4. Remove bowl from mixer. Pour off as much of the buttermilk into the cheesecloth-lined sieve as possible, without letting the curds drop into it. Next, place the curds into the sieve and let it drain for about 1 minute. Pull the cheesecloth up and around the curds and squeeze out as much buttermilk as possible into the sieve. Reserve buttermilk for a later use.

5. Transfer butter to a large unused bowl. Pour 1/3 cup ice water over it. Using a rubber spatula, smash and fold butter to squeeze out more of the buttermilk. Pour off and discard liquid, and continue pouring ice water , kneading and discarding liquid 5 more times, using just your hands to fold towards the end. If you're using salt, sprinkle over the butter and fold and smash to incorporate well.

6. Divide the butter roughly in half. Transfer one half of the butter to the top 1/3 of a piece of parchment, and, using your hands, form the butter into a log. Don't worry about it looking neat. Fold the parchment over the butter and roll the butter back and forth until the log is smooth and consistent in shape.

7. You're done! Store the butter in the parchment, using tape to secure it. Butter will keep in the fridge for about 1 month.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/making-european-style-butter-at-home-is-surprisingly-easy.html

CHEESY BAKED MEATBALLS

Herb-flavoured baked meatballs cooked in a rich, garlic-infused tomato sauce topped with cheese and cooked until melty and delicious.

Author: Alida Ryder | simply-delicious-food.com
Prep time: 20 mins
Total time: 1 hour 5 mins
Makes 20-25 meatballs

Ingredients

For the meatballs

500g pork mince (ground pork) (18oz)
500g beef mince (ground beef) 918oz)
1 large onion, finely chopped
3 garlic cloves, crushed
3 slices white bread, crusts removed, soaked in milk
handful fresh parsley, finely chopped
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
1 teaspoon freshly cracked pepper
2-3 teaspoons salt, to taste

For the tomato sauce

1 onion, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, crushed
2x 400g cans chopped tomatoes (14oz each)
2 teaspoons tomato paste
1 cup beef stock
5 fresh thyme sprigs
1 sprig fresh rosemary
2 teaspoons sugar
salt & pepper to taste

To finish

1 cup grated mozzarella cheese
3 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
fresh basil leaves
griddled ciabatta

Instructions

1. To make the meatballs, fry the onion and garlic in a splash of olive oil until soft and fragrant. Allow to cool.

2. Place the pork, beef and onion mixture in a large bowl.

3. Squeeze the soaked bread slices to get rid of any excess milk and add to the meat.

4. Add the herbs salt and pepper then mix well.

5. Fry a teaspoon of the mixture in a hot pan to check the seasoning and adjust accordingly.

6. Form golf-ball sized meatballs and place on a clingfilm-lined tray.

7. Brown the meatballs in a large, oven-proof pan. Then remove and set aside.

8. To make the tomato sauce, add a splash of oil to the pan you used for the meatballs.

9. Fry the onion and garlic until soft and fragrant.

10. Add the chopped tomatoes, tomato paste, beef stock, herbs, sugar and seasoning and allow to simmer, uncovered, for approximately 10 minutes or until the sauce has reduced by a quarter.

11. In the meantime, pre-heat the oven to 200°c. (392°F)

12. Place the meatballs back into the sauce then place the pan into the oven.

13. Allow the meatballs to bake for 10 minutes then remove from the oven and top with cheese.

14. Place the pan back in the oven and allow the cheese to melt.

15. Remove from the oven and top with fresh basil.

16. Serve with griddled slices of ciabatta.

http://simply-delicious-food.com/cheesy-baked-meatballs/

Apple Blueberry Dump Cake

Use whatever frozen fruit you might have. I had blueberries from our bush and apple slices from our tree.

Ingredients:

1 quart frozen blueberries
1 quart frozen apple slices
1 box yellow cake mix
3/4 cup oatmeal
3/4 cup chopped nuts
1/2 cup melted unsalted butter

Method:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Dump frozen fruit in a prepared (greased) 9 x13 or larger baking dish.

2. Sprinkle cake mix evenly over the top of the fruit.

3. Sprinkle oats evenly over the top of the cake mix.

4. Sprinkle nuts evenly over the top of the oatmeal.

5. Drizzle melted butter over the top as evenly as possible.

6. Bake in 350 degree oven for 55-60 minutes.

7. Cool slightly and serve with ice cream or whipped cream.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/apple-blueberry-dump-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29e

Baked Chimichurri Fish Bowls

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Prep time: 30 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 45 mins 
Total Cost: $16.24 
Cost Per Serving: $4.06 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

SIMPLE SLAW

½ head red cabbage (about 4 cups shredded) $0.88
1 carrot $0.16
Handful fresh cilantro $0.10
2 Tbsp lemon or lime juice $0.09
1 Tbsp neutral oil (like canola) $0.04
½ tsp salt $0.02

CHIMICHURRI

½ cup olive oil $0.83
¼ cup red wine vinegar $0.40
1 cup packed Italian parsley $0.35
½ cup packed cilantro $0.19
3 cloves garlic $0.24
1 tsp dried oregano $0.10
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
½ tsp salt $0.02

FISH AND RICE

4 (5oz.) cod steaks $12.00
4 cups cooked rice

Instructions

1. Prepare the slaw first so that the salt and lemon juice have time to soften the cabbage.

2. Slice or shred the cabbage as thinly as possible (this is very important). Use a large-holed cheese grater to shred the carrot. Roughly chop a handful of cilantro leaves.

3. Combine the cabbage, carrot, cilantro, lemon juice, oil, and salt in a bowl. Stir to combine. Let the cabbage sit for at least 30 minutes to soften, stirring occasionally.

4. Combine all the ingredients for the chimichurri in a food processor or blender and pulse until the herbs are finely chopped. Alternately, you can mince the garlic, parsley, and cilantro with a knife and then stir them together with the remaining ingredients.

5. Begin preheating the oven to 400ºF.

6. Place the cod steaks in a baking dish.

7. Spoon half of the chimichurri over top, reserving the other half for drizzling over the bowls after baking.

8. Bake the fish for 12-15 minutes, or until it is cooked through (the fish should flake when a fork is inserted, but still be moist).

9. To build the bowls, place one cup cooked rice in a bowl.

10. Top with a heaping cup of the slaw (make sure to stir just before serving).

11. Then place the baked fish on top.

12. Drizzle some of the remaining chimichurri over the entire bowl and enjoy!

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/baked-chimichurri-fish-bowls/

Chicken Burritos with Black Bean Salsa and Pepper Jack
Pepper Jack cheese looks innocent enough but adds a nice kick to these burritos. If you prefer a milder taste, use regular Jack instead.

TOTAL TIME: 30 MIN 
SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 2/3 cups drained and rinsed black beans (from one 15-ounce can)
2 scallions including green tops, chopped
1 tablespoon lemon or lime juice
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/3 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 4)
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper
1/2 pound pepper Jack cheese, grated
4 large (9-inch) flour tortillas

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Light the grill or heat the broiler.

2. In a small glass or stainless-steel bowl, combine the beans, scallions, lemon juice, cumin, and 1/4 teaspoon of the salt.

3. Rub the chicken breasts with the chili powder, pepper, and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt.

4. Cook the chicken over moderate heat for 5 minutes. Turn and cook until brown and just done, 4 to 5 minutes longer. Remove and let the chicken rest for a few minutes, and then slice.

Heat the oven to 350°.

1. Put one quarter of the cheese in a line near one edge of each tortilla.

2. Top the cheese with one quarter of the black-bean salsa and then with one quarter of the chicken slices.

3. Roll up the burritos and wrap each one in foil. Bake them until the cheese melts, about 15 minutes.

MAKE AHEAD: You can assemble the burritos ahead of time and bake them just before serving. If they've been in the refrigerator, add about five minutes to the baking time.

SERVE WITH: Embellish your burritos with sour cream or salsa, if you like. Sliced tomatoes or rice would make good side dishes.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: With the heat from the cheese, stay away from any serious, high-alcohol, low-acid wines. Try a white from a cooler growing area such as a Riesling from the Finger Lakes region of New York or any white from the Alto Adige region of Italy. A cold beer is a great alternative.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/chicken-burritos-black-bean-salsa-and-pepper-jack

Little Gem Wedge Salad with Blue Cheese & Herb Dressing

6 servings

Ingredients

Blue Cheese & Herb Dressing

¾ cup crumbled Point Reyes Original blue cheese
⅔ cup whole-milk plain Greek yogurt
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon chopped flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1 medium clove garlic
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon ground pepper

Salad

6 heads Little Gem lettuce
½ cup crumbled blue cheese
3 pieces bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 scallions, thinly sliced on the diagonal

Preparation

To prepare dressing:

1. Place ¾ cup blue cheese, yogurt, oil, vinegar, mustard, parsley, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper in a blender or food processor. Blend until almost smooth.

To prepare salad:

1. Cut each head of lettuce in half lengthwise and place on a large salad plate. Dollop 2 tablespoons of the dressing over each serving and top with more blue cheese, bacon and scallions. Serve with extra dressing on the side, if desired.

To make ahead: Refrigerate dressing (Step 1) for up to 5 days.

Nutrition info: Serving size: 2 cups each Per serving: 169 calories; 13 g fat(6 g sat); 2 g fiber; 5 g carbohydrates; 8 g protein; 56 mcg folate; 20 mg cholesterol; 2 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 9,163 IU vitamin A; 13 mg vitamin C; 170 mg calcium; 1 mg iron; 372 mg sodium; 344 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (183% daily value), Vitamin C (22% dv)

Carbohydrate Servings: ½

Exchanges: 1 vegetable, ½ high-fat meat, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/257147/little-gem-wedge-salad-with-blue-cheese-herb-dressing/?did=146750&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_043017&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=146750&mid=6919760575

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And as I say to husband it won't be me :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a lot better now Sam , still hurts when I swallow and the stupid tablets still keep getting stuck but I haven't had to take any pain medication since this morning so that's a plus and temperature is back to normal


Some progress. Hope tomorrow is 100% better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> After two hours we are back to traveling. Here are pictures of us getting turned around.


Glad you are on your way again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very nice pattern from what I can see.


Thank you, Liz- I really prefer working my own designs, getting bored!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's wonderful that Tim had such a good experience in this school. What will he do after this year? Continue to live with you & do what he can at Elm?


Bonnie, that is quite likely what his future will be, for the most part, but we don't expect it to be the complete extent of his life either socially or productively. He is not likely to ever be able to work for his own income or to take personal care of all his own needs--whether bills, cooking or even personal hygiene. Thus, living alone without 24-hour assistance and supervision is out of the question. The autism limits his attention span and focus while the cerebral palsy inhibits his fine motor as well as gross motor skills. His brain also tends to ignore his right hand and its usefulness without frequent reminders that it is there to help him.

And yet, the personality is fully developed and the wit is sharp! Not biting or ugly but really on it. He usually forgets to whisper in church and today, as I was singing along with the pianist playing while the deacons collected the offering, Tim turned and shushed me (for talking too loud) in his usual tone of voice. And then his eyes sparkled. A sure sign that he knew he'd repeated an admonition he often received and it was payback time. :sm02: :sm02:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EXCELLENT! I know he (and you) will be glad to have it done finally.


Sorlenna said:


> It is for the rotator cuff repair, the same surgery Nursenikki had.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting and wonderful! Please give them each a hug for me.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here. I am really excited as London Girl and Purplefi are coming to
> Vancouver Island in a few months! They will be on the island long enough to know that Trish (Islander) and I can spend some time with them. I am really looking forward to it. I know they enjoyed the time with you all. I still wish I was able to meet you at the KAP but I'm afraid that isn't going to happen darn it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO


angelam said:


> Perfect quilt for a boy. I agree with your DH, save it for now, you may regret it in the future if you don't. You have put so much work into it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I would enjoy watching your DGS's on trampoline. I have thought lately I'd enjoy the yoga they do with silk fabric hanging down the you use for support. Just appealed to my dreamer nature. Younger DD did it recently with my DGD and fell and got a concussion. Thankfully she is ok. But, if she can't do it with regular ballet, hiking, yoga, weight lifting I don't have a prayer of having enough upper body strength.
Kaye, having just talked about my lack of upper body strength it's back to the gym and weight lifting tomorrow. Fifteen minutes three times a week for a week. Then 20-30 minutes. Eventually just 30 minutes. That would make me really happy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been there and seen it. It really is something to watch the waddle out the elevator and make their way to the fountain and swim around.


Dreamweaver said:


> Cute.... There is a famous hotel in Memphis where the ducks have their own suite and walk the red carpet to the fountain in the hotel. The Peabody... It is quite fun to watch.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Beautiful petunias. I looked at some too but decided against buying yet for the same reason. We might still get frost. I washed my deck over the weekend and it really looks clean now. Getting it ready for the furniture.


I will need to reseal my deck this year but will be lucky if it's done before June.
Normally I wouldn't have bought so early but these are so different with the white in them, let's hope they survive the indoors.
I'm also helping my friend with his decks flowers, did them last year and they were stunning, of course he also faces South but he gets the sun the whole day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I owe you apology big time. I just gave you wrong info on computer jigsaw puzzle you could use your own picture. I can't get URL. But, if you Google
Jigsaw Puzzle Collection for IOS
You will get link. I just got confused which one I use and how to get you one for non Apple product.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. I've again been working away at the sewing machine (not embroidering; it's still in the shop). Really enjoying it for a change of pace. Sonja I'm glad to hear you are finally showing some improvement. Mary/Pacer I hope you and Matthew finally made it home safely. That was once heck of a traffic jam; hope there weren't any severe injuries in the wreck. I'm headed back into the craft room. Sending everyone a hug and prayers for those needing them. Oh, Daralene it was good to hear from you and know you are in my thoughts always and hope this stressful time will pass soon. Ta-Ta for now!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Just thought I would pop in before I try to go to sleep . Did a very stupid thing a couple of hours ago and tried to have some real food , I won't be trying that again any time soon . I gargled a lot and took some pain killers that's fetched it back down to a tolerable level .
> Here is a picture of my stuffed animal I like it even though I'm not sure what it is , got the pattern from the oldest member of my craft group I think she likes to give me tests to do things its the ex old style teacher coming out in her well I'll say hello and goodnight


Very cute some little on will have lots of tales to dream playing with a new friend !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, that is quite likely what his future will be, for the most part, but we don't expect it to be the complete extent of his life either socially or productively. He is not likely to ever be able to work for his own income or to take personal care of all his own needs--whether bills, cooking or even personal hygiene. Thus, living alone without 24-hour assistance and supervision is out of the question. The autism limits his attention span and focus while the cerebral palsy inhibits his fine motor as well as gross motor skills. His brain also tends to ignore his right hand and its usefulness without frequent reminders that it is there to help him.
> 
> And yet, the personality is fully developed and the wit is sharp! Not biting or ugly but really on it. He usually forgets to whisper in church and today, as I was singing along with the pianist playing while the deacons collected the offering, Tim turned and shushed me (for talking too loud) in his usual tone of voice. And then his eyes sparkled. A sure sign that he knew he'd repeated an admonition he often received and it was payback time. :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! Tim got yuh!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I would enjoy watching your DGS's on trampoline. I have thought lately I'd enjoy the yoga they do with silk fabric hanging down the you use for support. Just appealed to my dreamer nature. Younger DD did it recently with my DGD and fell and got a concussion. Thankfully she is ok. But, if she can't do it with regular ballet, hiking, yoga, weight lifting I don't have a prayer of having enough upper body strength.
> Kaye, having just talked about my lack of upper body strength it's back to the gym and weight lifting tomorrow. Fifteen minutes three times a week for a week. Then 20-30 minutes. Eventually just 30 minutes. That would make me really happy.


I've been working on my upper body strength too, my arms have gotten so weak since stopped unloading feed vans several years ago, so trying to build them back up and get more flexibility in my shoulders. 
You'll get there, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> EXCELLENT! I know he (and you) will be glad to have it done finally.


Yes, though we still have to wait until at least September, there is a light at the end of the tunnel (that might not be a freight train, LOL).

Sewing machine is not cooperating. Straight sewing, fine. Small (one block) project with free motion, fine. Put the bigger one in, nope. Repeat. Still nope. No idea why. So I did a couple of other things but not sure how to get this thing done now. May go back to straight sewing without the walking foot and see how that does. I'm annoyed because if the machine had cooperated, I could have finished DD's quilt today. Dagnabbit. I also tried joining blocks (quilt as you go) and it's okay but I'm not sure I like the edges on the front--may try something else as well. So I've been busy all day but got nothing done! Oh, I did make veggie soup that was good.

Back to it...hugs & blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, though we still have to wait until at least September, there is a light at the end of the tunnel (that might not be a freight train, LOL).
> 
> Sewing machine is not cooperating. Straight sewing, fine. Small (one block) project with free motion, fine. Put the bigger one in, nope. Repeat. Still nope. No idea why. So I did a couple of other things but not sure how to get this thing done now. May go back to straight sewing without the walking foot and see how that does. I'm annoyed because if the machine had cooperated, I could have finished DD's quilt today. Dagnabbit. I also tried joining blocks (quilt as you go) and it's okay but I'm not sure I like the edges on the front--may try something else as well. So I've been busy all day but got nothing done! Oh, I did make veggie soup that was good.
> 
> Back to it...hugs & blessings.


That's so frustrating isn't it, trying to accomplish something and then the equipment not cooperating? I need to pull out the machine and get some sewing done here, maybe tomorrow or Wednesday, ahh, too many projects and so little time, and I don't even have a job to go to. :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I saw above it the tornado fatalities on TV, terrible. I'm glad your area was spared


We were very lucky. It just barely missed the nursery farm. The town that was hit so hard has a huge influx of visitors the first Monday (week-end of) every month as it has large buildings and stores full of antiques and flea market stands. This is going to really hurt them. DH will have to drive by it all every day on way to farm. There were at least 50 injured and still 2 missing. We have had our share of tornadoes in TX lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, they kept looking to the side so they could see the teacher just inside the curtains, the little ones were really cute to watch, I hadn't been to a dance recital since I stopped dancing and being in them.


 :sm24: I don't think I ever made it into a recital... just the lessons.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, if nothing else she'll have them in time for her 10 year reunion. lol


 :sm23: :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gorgeous quilt. No wonder your DH likes it. Is there any likelihood of new GKs in your future?


I don't think so, DS1& DIL won't have any more & DS2 doesn't even have a girlfriend ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were very lucky. It just barely missed the nursery farm. The town that was hit so hard has a huge influx of visitors the first Monday (week-end of) every month as it has large buildings and stores full of antiques and flea market stands. This is going to really hurt them. DH will have to drive by it all every day on way to farm. There were at least 50 injured and still 2 missing. We have had our share of tornadoes in TX lately.


That's so sad, they are so destructive, I hope that people will be able to rebuild and recover fairly quickly. And no more tornados.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: I don't think I ever made it into a recital... just the lessons.


I lived in such a little town, I don't know if many people came to them but it was fun. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a deck out back but like you, there is a fence opposite me so that I can't see the neighbours and they can't see me. Not very easy to socialize that way.


My front windows are in the DR and the computer room. The LR has the patio window so I see nothing going on out front. Neighbors down the block will call us if there is action in front of our house and we open the door to check it out. Police, Fire, whatever. Talk about living in a vacum.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 30 April '17
> 
> Rainy and overcast - what else is new? The temperature wasn't too bad but it started to rain again this afternoon and the temperature started to fall. I put on a light cardigan - my arms were getting cold.
> 
> ...


Great idea to sink the trampoline into the ground, no danger of falling off & doing damage. I bought one for the kids when they were bout 9 & 3, best money I ever spent, they spent hours on it. I used it for drying onions for storage n the fall & used to throw my carrots on it & how them off before storage too, it worked great but after nearly 25 years the cover was rotten & we had to take it down before someone got hurt.

When I was a kid we made all our own butter, I remember well cranking the churn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM - having the trampoline in the ground is a great idea. Much less likely to have serious injury. Love the Apple Blueberry Dump Cake. G made shishkabobs for dinner but we are both craving a sweet. Nadda in the house! The butter looks complicated to me. We used to make plain old stuff in the blender in home ec and orange jelly out of frozen orange juice. It was my first class so always had a little breakfast with homemade bread. I do none of that now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, though we still have to wait until at least September, there is a light at the end of the tunnel (that might not be a freight train, LOL).
> 
> Sewing machine is not cooperating. Straight sewing, fine. Small (one block) project with free motion, fine. Put the bigger one in, nope. Repeat. Still nope. No idea why. So I did a couple of other things but not sure how to get this thing done now. May go back to straight sewing without the walking foot and see how that does. I'm annoyed because if the machine had cooperated, I could have finished DD's quilt today. Dagnabbit. I also tried joining blocks (quilt as you go) and it's okay but I'm not sure I like the edges on the front--may try something else as well. So I've been busy all day but got nothing done! Oh, I did make veggie soup that was good.
> 
> Back to it...hugs & blessings.


So frustrating when the darn thing won't work, hopefully it was just having a bad day & will work next time you go to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


That's really cute, Kaye, I love that yarn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I would enjoy watching your DGS's on trampoline. I have thought lately I'd enjoy the yoga they do with silk fabric hanging down the you use for support. Just appealed to my dreamer nature. Younger DD did it recently with my DGD and fell and got a concussion. Thankfully she is ok. But, if she can't do it with regular ballet, hiking, yoga, weight lifting I don't have a prayer of having enough upper body strength.
> Kaye, having just talked about my lack of upper body strength it's back to the gym and weight lifting tomorrow. Fifteen minutes three times a week for a week. Then 20-30 minutes. Eventually just 30 minutes. That would make me really happy.


I have always wanted to try the silks but DH nixed that. There is also a trampoline class but he and doc are totally against that! DH won't even let me ride along in the truck right now. I'm not into weights but there is a new yoga class that you are in a pool on very large floats... That would be a real challenge to the balance. You won't fall into the water,,, but definitely get the motion. So glad your DD was OK. I won't be sharing that story with DH.... (I can't find a class locally or I would sneak away....)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami & whoever else was interested ? April or Nikki?? in the mint oil, I looked at the drug store when I was in town a few days ago but they didn't have any samples???? & I don't think I could send s bottle through the mail, customs might confiscate it. Anyway, here's the link to what it is

http://www.hagina.ca/product/japanese-mint-oil/

These a link to a place in the US that sells it here

http://www.hagina.ca/find-a-store/shipping-usa/


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud. 

Daralene, glad to hear from you. We are all getting concerned. Prayers for your family. 

Gwen, got your pm. Thanks. I'll look into it more. Have read some. I need to change the way I eat but with this job, it makes it difficult to eat healthy. 

Shirley, give hugs to our London friends from me. 

Worked on Dobby today. Got his arms and one ear done. My hands were hurting after doing the arms. Hopefully legs and other ear tomorrow. Then just stuffing and sewing together but DD1 said she'll do that. Yeah, right! Also two rows on shroud, 16 on socks and one color repeat on the American Girl nightgown. 

While home last time, I went through my beads/button container. I transferred beads to round jars and was going to throw away the tubes they come in. But I had an eureka moment! They look exactly like a metal tube I got from a Jimmy Bean big bag that is used to hold needles in a project. I put a slit in one and and stuck my needles in it. Works great. Stitches can't fall off. I'll post pic with my shroud. I brought two with me and they are being used. 

Ohio Joy, your Tim is such a great guy that everybody just melts around him. Glad you had fun at the prom. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been there and seen it. It really is something to watch the waddle out the elevator and make their way to the fountain and swim around.


 :sm02: :sm02: We were there for a college football game and had some great Tennessee style BBQ (I prefer wet to dry rub myself) and had brunch at the hotel. Lots of great music. When we would visit SIL's famiy, we would fly into Memphis just to check it out and then drive to Knoxville.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, though we still have to wait until at least September, there is a light at the end of the tunnel (that might not be a freight train, LOL).
> 
> Sewing machine is not cooperating. Straight sewing, fine. Small (one block) project with free motion, fine. Put the bigger one in, nope. Repeat. Still nope. No idea why. So I did a couple of other things but not sure how to get this thing done now. May go back to straight sewing without the walking foot and see how that does. I'm annoyed because if the machine had cooperated, I could have finished DD's quilt today. Dagnabbit. I also tried joining blocks (quilt as you go) and it's okay but I'm not sure I like the edges on the front--may try something else as well. So I've been busy all day but got nothing done! Oh, I did make veggie soup that was good.
> 
> Back to it...hugs & blessings.


Ditch the walking foot! At least you tried. I have been a total slug all day. Not my plan, but my reality. Nurse comes after 1 tomorrow so I AM going to get SOMETHING done in the AM, even if it is wrong!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


DARLING! It reminds me of the little corduroy ones my girls used to wear as far as shape. Great striping.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> This morning no but right now yes , still sore but I'm not in actually pain pain if you know what I mean
> I'm going to wear a sign that says no more bugs / viruses allowed hope they can read ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud.
> 
> ...


Great idea on the bead tubes and love the color of your shroud. Sure wish I had been able to meet you today. I'm so tired of being housebound and plugged in to the wall most of the time. I need a good swift kick to get the needles out at least. (I do know where those are!!!) Drive safe and see you in Defiance. Fingers crossed.

Sorry to here your hands are hurting. Is that something fairly new? You do way too much with your hands to have a problem. There is a cream (Capsaician) that makes them feel warm that might help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up again and time to take meds so I'm off for the night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute, Kaye, I love that yarn


Thank you, I love the yarn too, I will definitely use it again in different colorway, though I really like this one for boys.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't check in here until this evening. Was busy running around getting some errands done; UPS, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, and grocery shopping not to mention paying bills. Took a much-needed nap and then squirrelled myself away in the craft room at the sewing machine. Was so involved with my project I didn't realize it was past our normal dinner time and didn't emerge until a bit after 7 pm. DH had already eaten though I had planned a meal to fix so I just ate a salad with baked chicken tossed into it.
> 
> I took the following picture of my favorite iris now blooming in the yard. Such hardy plants; they survive my neglect and still bloom faithfully.


Lovely iris!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud.
> 
> ...


Very pretty, and using the tubes for needle holders is a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> A view out of my brother's back window. A river is in the background.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARLING! It reminds me of the little corduroy ones my girls used to wear as far as shape. Great striping.


Thank you, I figure without sleeves will make it more appropriate than with since it's going to SA. The pattern was written so badly that the side decreases made no sense what so ever and for the front neck it said to cast on 8 stitches, really? how do you cast on 8 stitches in the middle of a row and why would you, to then do decreases on either side. :sm22: 
I love the yarn too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will need to join itunes before i can do anything. i'll have to check out to do that. thanks for the info. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I owe you apology big time. I just gave you wrong info on computer jigsaw puzzle you could use your own picture. I can't get URL. But, if you Google
> Jigsaw Puzzle Collection for IOS
> You will get link. I just got confused which one I use and how to get you one for non Apple product.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


It's darling. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute kayejo - is it for someone in particular? that is great the way the yarn colors came out of the skein. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is ds2? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, DS1& DIL won't have any more & DS2 doesn't even have a girlfriend ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ditch the walking foot! At least you tried. I have been a total slug all day. Not my plan, but my reality. Nurse comes after 1 tomorrow so I AM going to get SOMETHING done in the AM, even if it is wrong!


I think I'm going to ditch the machine for this one, put it back in the frame and quilt it by hand...so frustrated. It's too big, I think, or the machine is too small. The last stitches I did are going to have to be taken out. Well. It WILL get done, one way or another. I'm just leaving it in time out for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kathy - where are you now? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that I can't find the pictures for the pattern for April, so I am not going to get it out before May...they are in the pattern but not on the computer as jpg files! I thought to just take new pictures, but then I couldn't find the hat! So it's been one thing after another today. Guess it's just not my day...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's darling. :sm24:


Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better about it now. I was lucky to find enough to find the buttons in my grandmothers button box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very cute kayejo - is it for someone in particular? that is great the way the yarn colors came out of the skein. --- sam


Thank you, yes it's for Jennie (the one pregnant in San Antonio who's taking care of her grandmother and may move in with us). I like the yarn too, it's really cool to watch the design unfold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I also forgot to mention that I can't find the pictures for the pattern for April, so I am not going to get it out before May...they are in the pattern but not on the computer as jpg files! I thought to just take new pictures, but then I couldn't find the hat! So it's been one thing after another today. Guess it's just not my day...


Some days are just that way, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great idea on the bead tubes and love the color of your shroud. Sure wish I had been able to meet you today. I'm so tired of being housebound and plugged in to the wall most of the time. I need a good swift kick to get the needles out at least. (I do know where those are!!!) Drive safe and see you in Defiance. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sorry to here your hands are hurting. Is that something fairly new? You do way too much with your hands to have a problem. There is a cream (Capsaician) that makes them feel warm that might help.


Just too much crocheting with a small hook. Dobby's arms are 12 stitches x 23 rounds, I think. His legs are a bit bigger. Will be glad to be done with him. Next crochet project uses a bigger hook, I think.

Sorry you didn't feel up to company. Hope the healing goes more quickly.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kathy - where are you now? --- sam


In Denton, TX after last load out of Laredo. Lots of wind but not near the tornado.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> In Denton, TX after last load out of Laredo. Lots of wind but not near the tornado.
> 
> Kathy


I'm really glad that you aren't near any tornado's, hopefully you won't be near any while you're out there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i hope no one was hurt badly in the accident. glad you are back 'on the road' - drive safely. --- sam


He did a neat doodle and gifted it away tonight. I didn't get a finished picture but it was precious. I didn't knit in the car although I sat for over 2 hours. We were about 8 cars away from the accident so we could see quite a bit of activity from the car. I am hoping all of the people involved are going to be okay.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, thank you for asking. Our drive was lovely. Living in isolated desert community you can get desert fever and just "need" to get outta Dodge once in a while. So spending day with DD and DSIL in horse country, green pines, lake and river country healed the soul!


I'm so glad you had a good time Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Really nice Bonnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> april - that was so cute - thanks so much for sharing. that was quite a line of baby ducks. --- sam


I am amazed that each year the ducks return to the same courtyard...how do they know!? And what a treat for the students.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cute.... There is a famous hotel in Memphis where the ducks have their own suite and walk the red carpet to the fountain in the hotel. The Peabody... It is quite fun to watch.


Amazing!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> We are safely back to our home area. I actually have stopped off someplace to wish a lady well in her retirement.


So glad you are home - what an ordeal!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud.
> 
> ...


Love the color!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is ds2? --- sam


He's still tapering off the steroids, end of June he should be right off them. He's still got the "moon face" from them & says he's always tired but hasn't had any new symptoms since decreasing the dosage so hopefully it stays away when he quits the pills. Just have to wait & see. Apparently young people do better with this disease than when you get it older so ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Very cute some little on will have lots of tales to dream playing with a new friend !


Thank you Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


It's gorgeous Kaye Jo you used beautiful yarn , the colours are lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> My front windows are in the DR and the computer room. The LR has the patio window so I see nothing going on out front. Neighbors down the block will call us if there is action in front of our house and we open the door to check it out. Police, Fire, whatever. Talk about living in a vacum.


Nothing happens on my front apart from little ones play outside sometimes . It's very quiet here usually all the noise chatter comes from the birds


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats good to know. be safe. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> In Denton, TX after last load out of Laredo. Lots of wind but not near the tornado.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you doing up so early? i hope you are feeling better today. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Nothing happens on my front apart from little ones play outside sometimes . It's very quiet here usually all the noise chatter comes from the birds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what are you doing up so early? i hope you are feeling better today. --- sam


I've been up most of the night for some reason , still got a sore throat but no where near as painful as it was 
And you are up late again . Hope you get a good night's sleep when you do go


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you like frogs. i bet you didn't know they came in colors. you need to scroll down a bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.care2.com/causes/meet-10-stunning-frogs-whose-populations-are-dwindling.html


Some of those are beautiful- the Argentinan Horned though is ugly! Some stunning colours in them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene feeling a lot better , did feel a bit guilty at not going to DIL's as it's her birthday today , sent son with gifts and bouquet and will catch up with her later in the week


Good that you are feeling better- but going could have set you back and we don't want that- and I assume you don't either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, they kept looking to the side so they could see the teacher just inside the curtains, the little ones were really cute to watch, I hadn't been to a dance recital since I stopped dancing and being in them.


Elizabeth loves music so Vicky is already thinking that fun dance classes might be called for in the future. There are a few that take very young kids who don't have to actually follow the instructions but simply be there and join in as they want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are safely back to our home area. I actually have stopped off someplace to wish a lady well in her retirement.


Good to hear you are almost back home- looks like the accident wasn't far from you.
One Bible Study a number of years ago now we had our normal prayer time including safe travel home and for the next day. The leader felt compelled to pray again for safe travel just as we finished. And going home I missed by seconds a car rollover which I would have joined in if I had been those few seconds earlier. Thus of course worsening it for the first car as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, DS1& DIL won't have any more & DS2 doesn't even have a girlfriend ????


And with the hours he works will have trouble finding one even if he wanted to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I figure without sleeves will make it more appropriate than with since it's going to SA. The pattern was written so badly that the side decreases made no sense what so ever and for the front neck it said to cast on 8 stitches, really? how do you cast on 8 stitches in the middle of a row and why would you, to then do decreases on either side. :sm22:
> I love the yarn too.


It wasn't a UK pattern saying cast off?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes it's for Jennie (the one pregnant in San Antonio who's taking care of her grandmother and may move in with us). I like the yarn too, it's really cool to watch the design unfold.


When is she due?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


That's really cute Kaye Jo. Love the yarn. is it self striping, it looks very much like one a friend of mine made a sweater with last year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> He did a neat doodle and gifted it away tonight. I didn't get a finished picture but it was precious. I didn't knit in the car although I sat for over 2 hours. We were about 8 cars away from the accident so we could see quite a bit of activity from the car. I am hoping all of the people involved are going to be okay.


A frustrating hold up for you but I hope all involved in the accident got away without any major injuries. The road looks very wet so possibly one car just braked too hard and skidded into others?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, DS1& DIL won't have any more & DS2 doesn't even have a girlfriend ????


Bonnie, I wouldn't worry about DS not having a girlfriend. I've known men in that situation and then suddenly there's a girlfriend - wife - babies all in very short order! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been up most of the night for some reason , still got a sore throat but no where near as painful as it was
> And you are up late again . Hope you get a good night's sleep when you do go


Glad your throat's feeling a bit better. Hopefully you're now on the mend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good that you are feeling better- but going could have set you back and we don't want that- and I assume you don't either.


No and I didn't want to share any germs with anyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth loves music so Vicky is already thinking that fun dance classes might be called for in the future. There are a few that take very young kids who don't have to actually follow the instructions but simply be there and join in as they want.


They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hearing about the ducks walking through the hotel in Memphis reminded me of this video I saw recently. Hope it works http://www.hidabrut.com/article/192831/The-Elephants-that-Came-to-Dinner


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still tapering off the steroids, end of June he should be right off them. He's still got the "moon face" from them & says he's always tired but hasn't had any new symptoms since decreasing the dosage so hopefully it stays away when he quits the pills. Just have to wait & see. Apparently young people do better with this disease than when you get it older so ????????


Sounds good, Bonnie, I hope he continues to improve every day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Good to hear you are almost back home- looks like the accident wasn't far from you.
> One Bible Study a number of years ago now we had our normal prayer time including safe travel home and for the next day. The leader felt compelled to pray again for safe travel just as we finished. And going home I missed by seconds a car rollover which I would have joined in if I had been those few seconds earlier. Thus of course worsening it for the first car as well.


A God moment!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


That's cute Sonja! Funny how the same songs are used, with variations, all over! Here we say Itsy bitsy spider. Are your sons able to speak Swedish now? So many don't learn the languages of their parents and grandparents. My bil's parents spoke German but refused to speak anything but English when they came here after WWII. He took it in school to learn it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Hearing about the ducks walking through the hotel in Memphis reminded me of this video I saw recently. Hope it works http://www.hidabrut.com/article/192831/The-Elephants-that-Came-to-Dinner


That is amazing, Angelam. They know where they want to go!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Feel better Sonja!

Happy first day of May, everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


Thats one of her favourites- but in English oddly enough.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Thats one of her favourites- but in English oddly enough.


Has Elizabeth learned two languages? That's wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That's cute Sonja! Funny how the same songs are used, with variations, all over! Here we say Itsy bitsy spider. Are your sons able to speak Swedish now? So many don't learn the languages of their parents and grandparents. My bil's parents spoke German but refused to speak anything but English when they came here after WWII. He took it in school to learn it.


Our version has 'eensy weensy Spider'!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well still no baby. DD went to 4pm appointment for monitoring at the hospital.She didnt get seen till 6.45pm!!!! Had ultrasound, all ok, went on monitor, all ok. Sent home at 8pm. Lets hope she has baby before a repeat of all this on Thursday. She is a public patient and we only have one public hospital in this city. Ridiculous. Anyway she tells me she having pains right around her back today, so fingers crossed....still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well still no baby. DD went to 4pm appointment for monitoring at the hospital.She didnt get seen till 6.45pm!!!! Had ultrasound, all ok, went on monitor, all ok. Sent home at 8pm. Lets hope she has baby before a repeat of all this on Thursday. She is a public patient and we only have one public hospital in this city. Ridiculous. Anyway she tells me she having pains right around her back today, so fingers crossed....still.


My goodness, this is becoming a real Marathon, Cathy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still tapering off the steroids, end of June he should be right off them. He's still got the "moon face" from them & says he's always tired but hasn't had any new symptoms since decreasing the dosage so hopefully it stays away when he quits the pills. Just have to wait & see. Apparently young people do better with this disease than when you get it older so ????????


Fingers crossed it all works out well for him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear you are almost back home- looks like the accident wasn't far from you.
> One Bible Study a number of years ago now we had our normal prayer time including safe travel home and for the next day. The leader felt compelled to pray again for safe travel just as we finished. And going home I missed by seconds a car rollover which I would have joined in if I had been those few seconds earlier. Thus of course worsening it for the first car as well.


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know you have trouble thinking of 12C as warm but it felt really nice????I just had a long sleeved tshirts on (& pantsfor the smarta-s people in the crowd????????) I spent all afternoon pulling dead sunflowers & other junk, also trimmed up the asparagus patch, then I was crazy eNo ugh to go out after supper & clear all the mess away with the quad & wagon, 4 loads of junk to the field. Now this morning I can hardly move???? DH gave me hell but there was showers in the forcast & I didn't want my piles of junk to get wet & more musty before I got rid of them
> 
> I hope your new baby puts in an appearance soon, too bad it didn't happen when other grandma was available to care for Serena


LOL. And it is 12c here now at 9.30pm and I have singlet top, long sleeve tshirt (and jeans :sm19: ) and a dressing gown around me. LOL. Any wonder you can hardly move after all that work. Good job. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Wow, fabulous! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


My gran used to sing to me...

I love a lassie, 
A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
She's as sweet as the flowers in the dell,
She's as bright as the heather,
The bonnie, bonnie heather,
Catherine my sweet bluebell!

It was years later when I heard someone else sing it that I realised she'd substituted my name as it should be "*Mary*, my sweet bluebell".....and my first reaction was "They're singing the wrong words! Also my dad used to sing to me......

Way down upon the Swanee River,
Where I fell in,
Trying to catch a baggie minnow
In a Heinz condensed milk tin!

.....no wonder I was a confused child!!
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, this is becoming a real Marathon, Cathy!


Mmm and a 2 and half hour wait in waiting room is NOT good. :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wasn't a UK pattern saying cast off?


That would make more sense!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That's cute Sonja! Funny how the same songs are used, with variations, all over! Here we say Itsy bitsy spider. Are your sons able to speak Swedish now? So many don't learn the languages of their parents and grandparents. My bil's parents spoke German but refused to speak anything but English when they came here after WWII. He took it in school to learn it.


And we say Incy Wincy spider!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


Every time I put Elizabeth down for a sleep I sing the same song- but never the same words. Not sure there is much point learning them now as I suspect she won't be having a sleep much longer. But I guess at least she won't know the words are always different in that case.





 a Christmas song but a great lullaby. Grandmas of young children listen to some of the other ones as well. Great fun kids songs- my two loved them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And we say Incy Wincy spider!


Incy Wincy here too but some of Elizabeth's versions are confused and sing Itsy Bitsy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


I was always Bluebell to my Grandpa Jones, but as he died when I was 4, not sure if he sang a version of the song! My eyes were very blue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm and a 2 and half hour wait in waiting room is NOT good. :sm16:


Indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm and a 2 and half hour wait in waiting room is NOT good. :sm16:


Hard enough at any time but even worse when you are sitting there with a rather large tummy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. And it is 12c here now at 9.30pm and I have singlet top, long sleeve tshirt (and jeans :sm19: ) and a dressing gown around me. LOL. Any wonder you can hardly move after all that work. Good job. :sm24:


similar temperature here- I am being kept warm by my knitting. A Wrapghan which just has a sleeve and neck to do (well a few rows on the first sleeve) so plenty of length to cover me.

After listening to 'O Little One' Peter Coombe has kept coming up. I enjoy listening to him too. Was He a big deal over there? Very popular here but He is from South Australia.

Well better leave here and get onto tidying up as Elizabeth will here around 7.30.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll be quiet now so someone else can talk. --- sam


No Sam. We love "hearing" you talk. I hope you are feeling a bit "brighter" than you have been.

I am exhausted tonight... I did volunteering from 9am to 3, came home had Serena from 3.30 till 8pm. Tidied up and havent moved from the couch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Unfortunately, there are 8 dead at this point. There was quite a bit of damage. We were lucky to just miss it.


Oh gosh, that is sad. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been on the computer much. Trying to learn Spanish and immersing myself in a Spanish TV series. Company coming tHis week, possiblY, don't know. DH is having another trio rehEArsal downstairs so I can't be cleaning and came up here to bedroom and promptly fell asleep to nice music. Miss you and hope you are all well. Have started knitting on tHe socks for DH, which were for his birthday, bUt I missed that. Took him out to dinner at a favorite place close by. Solo concert is coming up this week and when he is done wth that he will be on a well-deserved vacation, well, actually the following week as there is still some school and graduation. HuGs to all.


And HUGS back. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a lot better now Sam , still hurts when I swallow and the stupid tablets still keep getting stuck but I haven't had to take any pain medication since this morning so that's a plus and temperature is back to normal


Well that is sounding more positive. Glad you are starting to be on the mend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That's cute Sonja! Funny how the same songs are used, with variations, all over! Here we say Itsy bitsy spider. Are your sons able to speak Swedish now? So many don't learn the languages of their parents and grandparents. My bil's parents spoke German but refused to speak anything but English when they came here after WWII. He took it in school to learn it.


No none of them do . A few sentences when they were little but everyone spoke English when we went to visit so husband wouldn't feel left out , my sisters 3 sons are all bi- lingual as they always spoke English to my mother who always spoke English


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


It turned out great! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats one of her favourites- but in English oddly enough.


Would be funny if she suddenly started singing it in another language ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


My dad used to sing I love a Lassie to me. Thanks for the memory. My dad was from Edinburgh.

The second one is funny...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> And we say Incy Wincy spider!


Me too..... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well still no baby. DD went to 4pm appointment for monitoring at the hospital.She didnt get seen till 6.45pm!!!! Had ultrasound, all ok, went on monitor, all ok. Sent home at 8pm. Lets hope she has baby before a repeat of all this on Thursday. She is a public patient and we only have one public hospital in this city. Ridiculous. Anyway she tells me she having pains right around her back today, so fingers crossed....still.


The beginning then . 
Do you live in a big city Cathy? The towns round here only have one hospital in each town , but they are very big hospitals and I would say if we have appointment s then we get in quite quickly maybe a 10 minute wait . A&E is were you wait which is understandable as real emergencies go first . 
The big cities have quite a few hospitals


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> similar temperature here- I am being kept warm by my knitting. A Wrapghan which just has a sleeve and neck to do (well a few rows on the first sleeve) so plenty of length to cover me.
> 
> After listening to 'O Little One' Peter Coombe has kept coming up. I enjoy listening to him too. Was He a big deal over there? Very popular here but He is from South Australia.
> 
> Well better leave here and get onto tidying up as Elizabeth will here around 7.30.


I think I remember the name from maybe when my DS was little. I will look him up tomorrow and see what triggers my memory. :sm20:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The beginning then .
> Do you live in a big city Cathy? The towns round here only have one hospital in each town , but they are very big hospitals and I would say if we have appointment s then we get in quite quickly maybe a 10 minute wait . A&E is were you wait which is understandable as real emergencies go first .
> The big cities have quite a few hospitals


Yes, 191,000 population. The second largest city in Victoria. We have 3 private hospitals here but only 1 public. We are in desperate need of another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


It looks great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, DS1& DIL won't have any more & DS2 doesn't even have a girlfriend ????


Maybe DS2 will surprise you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My front windows are in the DR and the computer room. The LR has the patio window so I see nothing going on out front. Neighbors down the block will call us if there is action in front of our house and we open the door to check it out. Police, Fire, whatever. Talk about living in a vacum.


At least your neighbours will call and let you know what's going on. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Feel better Sonja!
> 
> Happy first day of May, everyone!


Happy may day to you too April . No maypole dancing here no more which is a shame although I don't miss the violin music , awful screeching instruments


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy may day to you too April . No maypole dancing here no more which is a shame although I don't miss the violin music , awful screeching instruments


Only when played by the less gifted, Sonja- I love listening to a gifted violinist!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were very lucky. It just barely missed the nursery farm. The town that was hit so hard has a huge influx of visitors the first Monday (week-end of) every month as it has large buildings and stores full of antiques and flea market stands. This is going to really hurt them. DH will have to drive by it all every day on way to farm. There were at least 50 injured and still 2 missing. We have had our share of tornadoes in TX lately.


Feel so horrible for all of them; also for the people who are flooded in Missouri.

We're still very wet here and some minor flooding, but so far, the sump pumps and drainage systems are working.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


very cute


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still tapering off the steroids, end of June he should be right off them. He's still got the "moon face" from them & says he's always tired but hasn't had any new symptoms since decreasing the dosage so hopefully it stays away when he quits the pills. Just have to wait & see. Apparently young people do better with this disease than when you get it older so ????????


Hope all goes well and that he's fine after going off meds.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


Good one Julie. ????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Every time I put Elizabeth down for a sleep I sing the same song- but never the same words. Not sure there is much point learning them now as I suspect she won't be having a sleep much longer. But I guess at least she won't know the words are always different in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't let me open it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Incy Wincy here too but some of Elizabeth's versions are confused and sing Itsy Bitsy.


Itsy Bitsy here...the wonders of YouTube where you can get all versions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was always Bluebell to my Grandpa Jones, but as he died when I was 4, not sure if he sang a version of the song! My eyes were very blue.


And I've just remembered it should be Mary my SCOTS bluebell, not sweet bluebell! :sm12:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


So sweet! Don't you just live those self striping yarns?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute!


Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the color of the Gaga Shroud you are making. Also kudo to the inventive needle holder. Looks cool.

In case anyone is interested in the new way I'm eating (this will be a complete lifestyle change for me) I'll try and remember to bring my book along to the KAP so you or others can look at it.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, the Gaga Shroud is just one of the zany names that Steven Be gives his creations. He has one that looks like a poncho on the front with a point but the back is straight across. Check out YouTube for his videos. I'll post a pic of the shroud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And I've just remembered it should be Mary my SCOTS bluebell, not sweet bluebell! :sm12:


 :sm24: I was quite struck by your memory, which ever version!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a good chuckle from this. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie, I wouldn't worry about DS not having a girlfriend. I've known men in that situation and then suddenly there's a girlfriend - wife - babies all in very short order! :sm02: :sm02:


I'm not worried, I hope he waits for a good one. Sometimes it seems some of the girls are looking for a sperm donor or a meal ticket????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


???????? my friends are South African, when their son was young he was playing at the neighbors, she asked what time he was to b home for supper, he said, I don't know, mom was speaking in a strange language????????he can speak Africans just fine????We laughed because they went to visit in South Africa shortly after & wondered what immigration officials would say if he came out with that around them????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Incy Wincy here too but some of Elizabeth's versions are confused and sing Itsy Bitsy.


Here it's Itsy Bitsy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My dad used to sing I love a Lassie to me. Thanks for the memory. My dad was from Edinburgh.
> 
> The second one is funny...LOL


Family members used to sing "My Bonnie lies over the Ocean" to me but more in teasing or torment than a comfort thing????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Family members used to sing "My Bonnie lies over the Ocean" to me but more in teasing or torment than a comfort thing????


I think everyone whose name has been used in a song and then sung to them over and over gets tired of it very quickly. I know my sister Marianne does (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQCFq3cHss). Other than Jeanette of the Chipmunks (there's also Chip and Dale...coincidentally) I don't know of any Jeanette songs that became very popular and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only when played by the less gifted, Sonja- I love listening to a gifted violinist!


It's just one of those instruments that hurts my ears doesn't matter who the violinist is . My dad loved listening and couldn't understand why if I liked the sound other stringed instruments I didn't like that one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Won't let me open it.


Me neither


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Family members used to sing "My Bonnie lies over the Ocean" to me but more in teasing or torment than a comfort thing????


And now I'm singing it too ????I


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was having breakfast this morning - heidi mentioned that the friday night of the kap you all could come to avery's baseball game at 6:30, lol

going in for my ultra sound today. 

now i need to catch up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does a uk pattern say? --- sam



darowil said:


> It wasn't a UK pattern saying cast off?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone whose name has been used in a song and then sung to them over and over gets tired of it very quickly. I know my sister Marianne does (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQCFq3cHss). Other than Jeanette of the Chipmunks (there's also Chip and Dale...coincidentally) I don't know of any Jeanette songs that became very popular and I'm thankful for that.


I have never tired of listening to _ Myfanwy_ and I don't believe Mwyffanwy ever did either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just one of those instruments that hurts my ears doesn't matter who the violinist is . My dad loved listening and couldn't understand why if I liked the sound other stringed instruments I didn't like that one


I wonder what style of music you do like to listen to?, that could have some bearing on it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good to hear you are almost back home- looks like the accident wasn't far from you.
> One Bible Study a number of years ago now we had our normal prayer time including safe travel home and for the next day. The leader felt compelled to pray again for safe travel just as we finished. And going home I missed by seconds a car rollover which I would have joined in if I had been those few seconds earlier. Thus of course worsening it for the first car as well.


We were minutes at most behind it. I was able to see rescue workers walking around and one of the ambulances leaving the scene. I think there were 3 or 4 ambulances and quite a few other vehicles. I was OK sitting and waiting because I was thankful that was the worst of it for me. My heart goes out to those less fortunate to actually be involved in the accident.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does a uk pattern say? --- sam


Cast off rather than bind off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was so good angelam - thanks for sharing. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hearing about the ducks walking through the hotel in Memphis reminded me of this video I saw recently. Hope it works http://www.hidabrut.com/article/192831/The-Elephants-that-Came-to-Dinner


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We were minutes at most behind it. I was able to see rescue workers walking around and one of the ambulances leaving the scene. I think there were 3 or 4 ambulances and quite a few other vehicles. I was OK sitting and waiting because I was thankful that was the worst of it for me. My heart goes out to those less fortunate to actually be involved in the accident.


God was looking after those of you behind the accident. I hope there was no stupidity behind you, caused by people's impatience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went shortly thereafter and slept like the dead. hope you are feeling tons better this morning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been up most of the night for some reason , still got a sore throat but no where near as painful as it was
> And you are up late again . Hope you get a good night's sleep when you do go


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


You lucky lady!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> was having breakfast this morning - heidi mentioned that the friday night of the kap you all could come to avery's baseball game at 6:30, lol
> 
> going in for my ultra sound today.
> 
> now i need to catch up. --- sam


I think that would be awesome - do you think we would embarrass him if we all brought ponpoms to cheer on the team?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Good for you and good choices.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your dad's song. is there a swanee river in scotland? --- sam



KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> God was looking after those of you behind the accident. I hope there was no stupidity behind you, caused by people's impatience.


The people up close were courteous. Not sure how it was further back. We stayed in the car but others got out to check it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love your dad's song. is there a swanee river in scotland? --- sam


No.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be too after doing all that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No Sam. We love "hearing" you talk. I hope you are feeling a bit "brighter" than you have been.
> 
> I am exhausted tonight... I did volunteering from 9am to 3, came home had Serena from 3.30 till 8pm. Tidied up and havent moved from the couch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The people up close were courteous. Not sure how it was further back. We stayed in the car but others got out to check it out.


Often people can get so riled up when they can't see why there is the delay. It is good people around you were courteous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great knitting bag - beautiful yarn - is that a sea horse on your shears? what are you going to knit with your yarn? --- sam



pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be great - avery not so much. both boys tend to get embarrassed when you shout out there name as they are playing ball. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think that would be awesome - do you think we would embarrass him if we all brought ponpoms to cheer on the team?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the color of the Gaga Shroud you are making. Also kudo to the inventive needle holder. Looks cool.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in the new way I'm eating (this will be a complete lifestyle change for me) I'll try and remember to bring my book along to the KAP so you or others can look at it.


Gwen, what's the name of the book please?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the little outfit, the pattern sucked, but I think I managed to make it turn out okay.


Cute, I like the colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!

http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone whose name has been used in a song and then sung to them over and over gets tired of it very quickly. I know my sister Marianne does (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQCFq3cHss). Other than Jeanette of the Chipmunks (there's also Chip and Dale...coincidentally) I don't know of any Jeanette songs that became very popular and I'm thankful for that.


I agree, I used to get "K..K...K....K, K, Katie!" sung at me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does a uk pattern say? --- sam


CO in a UK pattern could mean cast off, which is your bind off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Kaye Jo you used beautiful yarn , the colours are lovely


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear you are almost back home- looks like the accident wasn't far from you.
> One Bible Study a number of years ago now we had our normal prayer time including safe travel home and for the next day. The leader felt compelled to pray again for safe travel just as we finished. And going home I missed by seconds a car rollover which I would have joined in if I had been those few seconds earlier. Thus of course worsening it for the first car as well.


Wow, I always say, Prayer works.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love your dad's song. is there a swanee river in scotland? --- sam


No! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Feel so horrible for all of them; also for the people who are flooded in Missouri.
> 
> We're still very wet here and some minor flooding, but so far, the sump pumps and drainage systems are working.


It's wet here too. I thought we were finished with the rain but it poured overnight and has been raining all morning. I feel so bad for those in the flooded areas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wasn't a UK pattern saying cast off?


It's Schachenmayr patttern and it definitely says cast on 8 stitches at center for neck and finish each side separately, which was easy enough to figure out that it should have been bind off, they use bind off everywhere else. but the side decreases made no sense what so ever because you finish the under arm decreases before you get 2 side decreases done, so I just winged it. The challenge didn't hurt me any, got the little grey cells working for sure. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what style of music you do like to listen to?, that could have some bearing on it.


 Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> was having breakfast this morning - heidi mentioned that the friday night of the kap you all could come to avery's baseball game at 6:30, lol
> 
> going in for my ultra sound today.
> 
> now i need to catch up. --- sam


Hope results from ultra sound are good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


They are lovely Mary beautiful yarn , love your scissors


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


That was dam funny! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I agree, I used to get "K..K...K....K, K, Katie!" sung at me!


Oh no I've just stopped singing my Bonnie lies over the Ocean now this ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That was dam funny! :sm09:


Dam right it was :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth loves music so Vicky is already thinking that fun dance classes might be called for in the future. There are a few that take very young kids who don't have to actually follow the instructions but simply be there and join in as they want.


The tiny ones had the teacher on stage with them and they followed her lead, sort of, then they all picked up their ribbon wands and just bounced around waving the ribbons around, LOL, some of them really got into making that long ribbon to move. 
I think she would love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very cute julie - i would have liked to see their faces when they got his reply. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never tired of listening to _ Myfanwy_ and I don't believe Mwyffanwy ever did either.


I don't know if you have already answered this question, but how do you pronounce Myfanwy?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When is she due?


I think if I remember right, July. Baby shower is on May 4th.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's really cute Kaye Jo. Love the yarn. is it self striping, it looks very much like one a friend of mine made a sweater with last year.


Thank you, it's self striping, Plymouth Dreambaby DK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope results from ultra sound are good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We were minutes at most behind it. I was able to see rescue workers walking around and one of the ambulances leaving the scene. I think there were 3 or 4 ambulances and quite a few other vehicles. I was OK sitting and waiting because I was thankful that was the worst of it for me. My heart goes out to those less fortunate to actually be involved in the accident.


I really hope they were only minor injuries.

I was at exercise class this morning and during our routine, one of the ladies fell and hit her hit on the floor. An ambulance was called. She was bleeding from the head so I'm assuming she had a concussion. Hopefully she will be okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well still no baby. DD went to 4pm appointment for monitoring at the hospital.She didnt get seen till 6.45pm!!!! Had ultrasound, all ok, went on monitor, all ok. Sent home at 8pm. Lets hope she has baby before a repeat of all this on Thursday. She is a public patient and we only have one public hospital in this city. Ridiculous. Anyway she tells me she having pains right around her back today, so fingers crossed....still.


Oh my, well hopefully the back pains are the beginning of good labor pains, hopefully you'll be grandmother to two later today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Those are really great treats. Good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


Whereas, instinctively I just love the true Classics- from plainchant forwards.
Sadly I wrecked my larynx in 2000 going too low too fast in distress at a friend's death-(at his Tangi/funeral) now I can't sing except very very low, and can only bear it when I have managed to get the key right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very cute julie - i would have liked to see their faces when they got his reply. --- sam


Still chuckling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It turned out great! :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It looks great.


Thank you, I feel better about it with all the positive feedback.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> very cute


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sweet! Don't you just live those self striping yarns?


I do, especially for baby wear and socks. But it has recently come to my attention that I really need to invest in solids for socks, I have way to much busy looking self striping. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very cute!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know if you have already answered this question, but how do you pronounce Myfanwy?







Or if that doesn't work, go to _Treorchy Male Voice Choir Myfanwy_ I just typed it in on the search for you tube. :sm24:

The only difference is we pronounced the final 'wy' as 'wee'.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


Hilarious - I love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hilarious - I love it.


It gave me a good giggle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the color of the Gaga Shroud you are making. Also kudo to the inventive needle holder. Looks cool.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in the new way I'm eating (this will be a complete lifestyle change for me) I'll try and remember to bring my book along to the KAP so you or others can look at it.


 :sm24:

Marla is interested in it, she does the bone broth but not the diet perse, she didn't know there was one, we need to finish out our 90 days first but then she'll be able to do whatever one works for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


You 'll be in the Guinness Book of Records and be a billionaire :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone whose name has been used in a song and then sung to them over and over gets tired of it very quickly. I know my sister Marianne does (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQCFq3cHss). Other than Jeanette of the Chipmunks (there's also Chip and Dale...coincidentally) I don't know of any Jeanette songs that became very popular and I'm thankful for that.


I only know of one Kaye song, April Wines, if you see Kay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> was having breakfast this morning - heidi mentioned that the friday night of the kap you all could come to avery's baseball game at 6:30, lol
> 
> going in for my ultra sound today.
> 
> now i need to catch up. --- sam


LOL!! We can yell loudly.

Hope all goes well with the Ultra Sound.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> CO in a UK pattern could mean cast off, which is your bind off.


And they actually wrote out the words cast off. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


I'm with you, I grew up with my parents mix of music, from Dean Martin to Patsy Kline, from the Beatles, to Elvis, Roy Rodgers, I love music in general and in 10th grade was labeled a rebel because I liked Metallica and Ozzy and stuff. lolol The only KISS song that it was cool to like in my school was "Beth". lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjRicjIaKI
> 
> Or if that doesn't work, go to _Treorchy Male Voice Choir Myfanwy_ I just typed it in on the search for you tube. :sm24:
> 
> The only difference is we pronounced the final 'wy' as 'wee'.


Thank you. A wonderful choir.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 1 May '17

Happy May Day to everyone on the north side of the equator. You do realize that means 1/3rd of the year is over. Do we have this year's Christmas gifts started yet?

A half decent day - at least this morning was - now there are some dark clouds showing up - hope that does not mean more rain. We got 1-1/2" over the weekend - I realize that is not very much to you people in Oz and New Zealand but it is plenty for us. Some of the farmers have not been able to get into the fields yet so their yields will not be the greatest this fall.

The following group of recipes has one repeated recipe in it but it goes with the other three just in case you didn't copy it the first time.

Greek Marinated Chicken

I served this with my Lemony Cucumber and Couscous Salad, which was the perfect cold summer side, and incorporated both starches and vegetables into the meal. Two birds with one stone! The marinade for this chicken is similar to what I used for my Chicken Shawarma

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total Cost: $8.97
Cost Per Serving: $1.12
Serves: 8 pieces

Ingredients

1 cup plain yogurt $0.63
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
4 cloves garlic, minced $0.32
½ Tbsp dried oregano $0.08
1 medium lemon $0.49
½ tsp salt $0.02
freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ bunch fresh parsley $0.20
3½ to 4 lbs chicken pieces $6.86

Instructions

1. To make the marinade, combine the yogurt, olive oil, minced garlic, oregano, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper in a bowl.

2. Use a fine holed cheese grater or a zester to scrape the thin layer of yellow zest from the lemon skin into the bowl.

3. Also add the juice from half of the lemon (about 1-2 Tbsp).

4. Stir until the ingredients are well combined.

5. Roughly chop a big handful or about ¼ bunch of parsley and stir it into the marinade.

6. Add the chicken pieces and marinade to a gallon sized zip top bag. Remove as much air as possible, close the bag tightly, and massage the bag to mix the contents and make sure the chicken is well coated. Refrigerate the bag for 30 minutes.

7. After marinating for 30 minutes, either cook the chicken on a grill OR preheat the oven to 375 degrees in preparation to bake the chicken.

8. To bake the chicken, place the chicken pieces in a large casserole dish (9x13). Bake the chicken in the preheated 375 degree oven for 45-60 minutes, or until golden brown on top.

Note: This recipe is extra garlicky. If you're not into heavy garlic, try starting with two cloves instead of four.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/06/greek-marinated-chicken/

CHICKEN SHAWARMA - MIDDLE EASTERN

This Chicken Shawarma recipe is going to knock your socks off! Just a handful of every day spices make an incredible Chicken Shawarma marinade that infuses the chicken with exotic Middle Eastern flavours.

This Middle Eastern chicken is incredibly aromatic. The marinade is very quick to prepare and the chicken can be frozen in the marinade. Defrost prior to cooking. It is best cooked on the outdoor grill / BBQ because the char grilled flavour enhances the flavour but it is still really delicious cooked on the stove.

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Chicken
Cuisine: Arabic, Middle Eastern, Moroccan
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 4 - 6

INGREDIENTS

2 lb/1 kg chicken thigh fillets, skinless and boneless (Note 3)

Marinade

1 large garlic clove, minced (or 2 small cloves)
1 tbsp ground coriander
1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp ground cardamom
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper (or to taste)
2 tsp smoked paprika
2 tsp salt
Black pepper
2 tbsp lemon juice
3 tbsp olive oil
Yogurt Sauce
1 cup Greek yogurt
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tsp cumin
Squeeze of lemon juice
Salt and pepper

To Serve

6 flatbreads (Lebanese or pita bread or homemade soft flatbreads)
Sliced lettuce (cos or iceberg)
Tomato slices

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine the marinade ingredients in a large ziplock bag (or bowl).

2. Add the chicken and use your hands to make sure each piece is coated. If using a ziplock bag, I find it convenient to close the bag then massage the bag to disperse the rub all over each chicken piece. Marinate overnight or up to 24 hours.

3. Combine the Yoghurt Sauce ingredients in a bowl and mix. Cover and put in the fridge until required (it will last for 3 days in the fridge).
Heat grill/BBQ (or large heavy based pan on stove) on medium high. You should not need to oil it because the marinade has oil in it and also thigh fillets have fat. But if you are worried then oil your hotplate/grill. (See notes for baking)

4. Place chicken on the grill and cook the first side for 4 to 5 minutes until nicely charred, then turn and cook the other side for 3 to 4 minutes (the 2nd side takes less time).

5. Remove chicken from the grill and cover loosely with foil. Set aside to rest for 5 minutes.

To Serve

1. Slice chicken and pile onto platter alongside flatbreads, Salad and the Yoghurt Sauce.

2. To make a wrap, get a piece of flatbread and smear with Yoghurt Sauce. Top with a bit of lettuce and tomato and Chicken Shawarma. Roll up and enjoy!

NOTE:

1. This also works well made ahead, which I recently did when I made this for 50 people as part of a multi-course meal. I grilled it in the morning and cut it up. Then prior to serving it was just heated up in the microwave. Toss it with the juices pooled at the bottom of the dish and no one will guess it was cooked earlier in the day!

2. If using large Lebanese bread as pictured (diameter is almost 30cm/1 foot), you need around 300g/10oz of chicken per person (raw) to fully fill them out without tucking the ends in. 200 - 250g/7 - 8oz per person seems to be enough on average, but I always end up providing more!

3. Chicken - I use 6 pieces approx 5oz/150g each.

Chicken breast: I feel strongly that this is best made with thighs because it's got more fat so you get beautiful caramelization. But it's still super tasty made with chicken breast. The best way is to cut them in half horizontally to make 2 thin steaks no thicker than 1 cm/ 2/5" each. If needed, pound lightly. Marinate per recipe. Then cook on a high heat (not medium high per recipe) for just 2 minutes on each side until golden. They will be juicy and beautiful inside!

5. BAKING: Cooking on a BBQ or stove is best to get the caramelization. Baking doesn't yield quite the same flavour - but still very well! Bake at 425F/220C for 20 - 25 minutes until a browned.

6. Nutrition for chicken only because flatbreads vary so much in size and calories. Assuming 6 servings.

NUTRITION: Serving size: 183g Calories: 275cal Fat: 16.2g Saturated fat: 3.2g Unsaturated fat: 13.0g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 1.1g Sugar: 0g Sodium: 918mg Fiber: 0gProtein: 32.9g Cholesterol: 140mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/chicken-sharwama-middle-eastern/

LEMONY CUCUMBER COUSCOUS SALAD

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total Time: 20 mins
Total Cost: $5.37
Cost Per Serving: $0.90
Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS

1½ to 2 cups Israeli couscous $1.47 
2 medium cucumbers $1.50
¼ bunch parsley $0.20 
1 medium lemon $0.49
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.05
3 oz. crumbled feta cheese $1.30

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Bring a medium pot of water to a rolling boil.

2. Add the couscous and continue to let it boil for 5-7 minutes or until the couscous is tender.

3. Drain the couscous in a colander or wire mesh sieve (if the holes in the colander are too big).

4. Rinse briefly with cool water to cool off the couscous. Allow to drain while you prepare the rest of the salad.

5. Cut the cucumber into quarter rounds and place them in a large bowl.

6. Take a big handful (or about ¼ bunch) of parsley and pull the leaves from the stems. Roughly chop the parsley and then add it to the bowl with the cucumber.

7. Use a fine holed cheese grater or a zester to remove the thin layer of yellow zest from the lemon and add it the bowl with the other ingredients.

8. Cut the lemon in half and squeeze the juice into a small bowl (you should get 2-3 tablespoons of juice).

9. Add the olive oil, garlic powder, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper. Stir to combine and then pour the dressing over the cucumber, parsley, and lemon zest. Stir to combine.

10. Add the cooled and drained couscous and crumbled feta to the bowl. Gently stir to combine all of the ingredients. Taste and adjust the salt and pepper as needed.

11. Serve immediately or chill until ready to eat.

Note: If you are substituting regular couscous for Israeli couscous, be aware that the cooking instructions are different. You can find instructions and step by step photos in this recipe post.[/brown] You can substitute orzo for the couscous without any adjustments.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/06/lemony-cucumber-couscous-salad/

ROASTED VEGETABLE COUSCOUS

This dish highlights the wonderfully sweet flavor that vegetables take on after being roasted. I only seasoned the vegetables with salt and pepper because I wanted to enjoy the subtle flavor of their caramelized sugars. If you like a little punchier flavor, try adding feta cheese or a sprinkle of balsamic vinegar to this salad. I've tried both and can definitely say it's delish! If you're using your grill this summer, throw the vegetables on the grill instead of roasting them in the oven to make this recipe even faster.

Author: Beth | Budget Bytes.com
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 45 mins
TOTAL TIME: 55 mins
Total Cost: $10.09
Cost Per Serving: $1.26
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS

1 large yellow squash $1.50 
1 large zucchini $1.33
1 medium red onion $1.02
1 medium red bell pepper $1.19
1 medium green bell pepper $0.79
4 medium roma tomatoes $1.18
4 cloves fresh garlic $0.28
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.22
to taste salt & pepper $0.10
⅓ bunch fresh parsley $0.25
2 cups couscous $1.96
3 cups vegetable or chicken broth $0.27

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Wash and chop the vegetables into large chunks (bell peppers, squash, tomatoes, onion). Peel four cloves of garlic but leave them whole.

2. Toss the chopped vegetables and garlic with 2 Tbsp of olive oil. Spread them out on a baking sheet (or two) so that they are in a single layer. Sprinkle generously with salt and pepper.

3. Place the vegetables in the oven and roast at 400 degrees for 45 minutes. If you have two baking sheets on two different racks in the oven, you'll need to switch them half way through to ensure even cooking.

4. While the vegetables are roasting, cook the couscous. Bring 3 cups of broth up to a boil (or 3 cups of water + 1 Tbsp bouillion, in my case). Once it reaches a rolling boil, pour in 2 cups of couscous, turn off the heat, and cover the pot with a lid. Let sit, undisturbed, for at least five minutes.

5. After the vegetables are finished roasting, transfer them to a cutting board and roughly chop.

6. Collect the four garlic cloves and chop them well. They are probably so soft that they'll just smoosh, but that's okay. You just want them to be able to distribute throughout the salad.

7. Roughly chop about ⅓ bunch of parsley.

8. Fluff the couscous with a fork.

9. Combine the couscous, roasted vegetables, and parsley in a bowl and stir to combine. Season with more salt and pepper if desired. Serve warm or cold!

HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2011/08/ROASTED-VEGETABLE-COUSCOUS/

CHICKEN FRANCAISE

Author: Judith Hannemann | bakeatmidnight.com
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 lb boneless skinless chicken breast halves
4 tbs extra-virgin olive oil -OR- canola oil-additional may be needed
3 eggs
3 tbs grated Romano cheese
2 tbs finely minced fresh parsley
3 tbs unsalted butter
2 tbs dry white wine
2 tbs fresh lemon juice
Salt & pepper to taste

Seasoned Flour:

¾ cup flour
¼ cup cornstarch
2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 cloves garlic, finely minced

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix the seasoned flour ingredients in a small bowl. Transfer to a large plate; set aside.

2. Lightly beat the eggs and stir in the grated cheese; set aside.

3 Pound the chicken breasts down to ¼-inch thickness between 2 sheets of plastic wrap.

4. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add the oil and heat until the oil shimmers.

5. Dredge each chicken breast first in the seasoned flour, then the egg mixture, letting excess egg mixture drip off.

6. Brown the chicken breasts until nicely brown on each side; about 4 minutes each side.

7. Remove to a platter to keep warm.

8. Wipe out the skillet then add the butter, wine, lemon juice and parsley. Bring to boil. Add salt and pepper to taste.

9. Spoon sauce over chicken. Garnish with lemon slices or wedges if desired.

Note: One thing I would recommend is that you use fresh parsley, lemon juice and garlic. Fresh always tastes best!

http://bakeatmidnite.com/chicken-francaise/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29#

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. A wonderful choir.


They are world renowned!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


Be a multi millionaire!!!! LOL! Charge them through the nose if they want to do scientific testing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the difference is unbelievable. I have both green & purple varieties, the. Purple is a fairly new thing here & im impressed with it as it doesn't go woody when big like the green stuff & is even good raw.


I have never grown asparagus, but I always try to buy locally produced when it is in season. We have just started to enjoy what is, probably, my favourite vegetable. When I was a girl, I had a friend whose family had an asparagus bed, and it was at her house that I first ate it - cooked by the family's housekeeper. I still remember it, more than 50 years on. A few years back, we were in Germany during the asparagus season, and ate lots of it. There, the white asparagus is more highly regarded and expensive than the green. In fact, that seems to be true across continental Europe, which at least means that the green, which we prefer, is cheaper!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the colors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what a wonderful choir!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yum asaparagus. The first time we ever had the white one was when we went to Germany. It was really good.
The nursery rhymes bring back childhood memories. I'm a big fan of Outlander, and love the Skye Boat Song theme to it, another favourite song. My Scottish heritage means a lot to me. My dad used to sing the Scots Bluebell song to me. He used to make up funny versions to songs too! 
Brrr it's a chilly 5C outside this morning, winter is giving us a taste of what's coming.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 1 May '17
> 
> Happy May Day to everyone on the north side of the equator. You do realize that means 1/3rd of the year is over. Do we have this year's Christmas gifts started yet?
> 
> ...




Thanks Sam. I have some cukes in my fridge so will make the cuke/couscous (w/o the couscous because I don't have that). :sm19:

Edit: Sorry about that, I didn't expect your entire post to be reposted.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, looks like your GS had a great birthday party.
> 
> Kaye, looks like you have some fancy socks in your future.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right, Bonnie - it is 'just' a panel. 'Just'!!! It is fabulous! I hope that grandson comes along soon to claim it.
I'm not surprised that your DH likes it, it is really first rate work. Don't underestimate your talents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


So glad your DD is okay except for the stitches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Very nice! I've always wanted a pair of those stork scissors, though never have remembered to look in a store!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & whoever else was interested ? April or Nikki?? in the mint oil, I looked at the drug store when I was in town a few days ago but they didn't have any samples???? & I don't think I could send s bottle through the mail, customs might confiscate it. Anyway, here's the link to what it is
> 
> http://www.hagina.ca/product/japanese-mint-oil/
> 
> ...


Thank you for checking. I'll take a look st the links.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the colors.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I cast on the Wastl socks in orange for my May challenges, meets the parameters of both Sock groups, when I get my book in I will cast on the Welsh ones. I have a $15 amazon gift card so it won't cost me much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Lovely treats they are too. I particularly like the yarn, have you any plans for it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


Knit faster! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jynx, I just read that there was a stabbing at UT, I hope that your DGD wasn't on campus at that time, so scary, praying for all involved.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


Glad it was not anything more serious that might have impacted on your upcoming trip. I'm sure by the time you leave she will be feeling much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have never grown asparagus, but I always try to buy locally produced when it is in season. We have just started to enjoy what is, probably, my favourite vegetable. When I was a girl, I had a friend whose family had an asparagus bed, and it was at her house that I first ate it - cooked by the family's housekeeper. I still remember it, more than 50 years on. A few years back, we were in Germany during the asparagus season, and ate lots of it. There, the white asparagus is more highly regarded and expensive than the green. In fact, that seems to be true across continental Europe, which at least means that the green, which we prefer, is cheaper!


Hi, Chris! How has life been treating you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a wonderful choir!


They are tremendous, IMO, as so often the case with the Welsh!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


You would have felt awful I'm sure if you'd already been away. Hopefully no scarring.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You would have felt awful I'm sure if you'd already been away. Hopefully no scarring.


I reminded her that I was going to be gone so she has to be extra careful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Lovely treats they are too. I particularly like the yarn, have you any plans for it?


I am wanting to take a look at sock knitting so I bought some beautiful sock yarn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


Must be the week for bangs to the head and 5 stitches youngest did his last monday and just had them out today , he has still got all red around eyelid and a wonderful array of colours round the eye . Your daughter was very lucky that could have been really nasty I hope she is a lot better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


That's so sad. I'm glad though that there wasn't more loss of life or severe injury.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great knitted rompers..or baby bottoms, whichever is the appropriate name for them. Think the buttons on the legs will be much appreciated by the caretakers.
Julie, your Gansey is so beautiful and you have the fit perfect as well. Great that these beautiful things were shared. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I reminded her that I was going to be gone so she has to be extra careful!


Will you have internet while away? I love being able to Skype, forget the Apple equivalent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree, I used to get "K..K...K....K, K, Katie!" sung at me!


And I'll speak for Pup Lover who hears Delta Dawn and a couple of others she'd rather not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


That is so sad. How awful in a way if she survives to live her life a widow. Did they mention family?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great knitted rompers..or baby bottoms, whichever is the appropriate name for them. Think the buttons on the legs will be much appreciated by the caretakers.
> Julie, your Gansey is so beautiful and you have the fit perfect as well. Great that these beautiful things were shared. Thanks.


Thank you Joyce!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


I'm with you--what's the old American Bandstand saying "it has a good beat and easy to dance (and sing along) to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


Very very sad. It's usually a death accident that causes such a close down due to investigation requirements. RIP and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pammie: hope your DD is better quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful was that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjRicjIaKI
> 
> Or if that doesn't work, go to _Treorchy Male Voice Choir Myfanwy_ I just typed it in on the search for you tube. :sm24:
> 
> The only difference is we pronounced the final 'wy' as 'wee'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dd to speed up the healing. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad. --- sam



pacer said:


> I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Chris! How has life been treating you?


No problems. I haven't been around for a few weeks because things just got busy - school holidays, a brief trip away, some stuff I am involved with in the village, etc. Have just discovered, late in the day, that my BFF's daughter is expecting a baby in a few weeks. We are meeting them for lunch tomorrow. Luckily, I have a baby blanket in my stash, so I don't have to go empty handed. However, this is the last major stashed baby item, so I need to get going and build up a few things ready for the next unexpected announcement.

I hope you are keeping well - I haven't yet read through the summaries from the past few weeks, so I am not up to speed with what is happening to everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you daralene - we were getting worried about you - had not heard from you for a while. hope you are taking care of yourself. how is you bil? --- sam


Thanks Sam, Please don't worry about me. Just taking time away from news and computer, but of course, I can't keep from stopping by here and peeking. I'm feeling much better now that I know my brother has improved some. My one sister visited him and said she could see some improvement. Whew!! I've been quite worried. I had a spell of cold sweats and bad shakes that left me weak. Will see the doctor. I'm sure I'm fine as this used to happen to me all the time when I was a teen, so thin it is all the changes of being in my 70's, opposite of teens, but big changes and I never do changes in a small way. I heard from an immigration lawyer but he said he is no longer in our area and would do a phone consultation, so need to think about that. I'm making an attempt to learn Spanish in case we get invited back to Panama again or get to go to Chile. My sisters and I will make a trip to Canada in June to introduce my other sister to my uncle and aunt we just found after so many years of separation. My uncle is so mad at my real father as it is because of him that my parents moved to the states and eventually, after my stepfather died, she wanted nothing to do with my real father's uncles. I'm so glad we found him and we didn't tell him the real reason. that mom didn't like him, why we hadn't seen him for so many years. He can be negative and just focus on that over and over and over, as I have found out on the phone but I have the patience and he needs to get it out.

DH has had so much on his plate. Band concert, trio concert, teaching and this Wed., a solo concert. He is practicing now and I have the joy of hearing him play.

It is raining cats and dogs here now. Guess you got that earlier in the day, well at least in the area of Ohio where my sisters live. I was going to go grocery shopping but pulled something out of the fridge and have it in the oven on a low temp. to thaw it out.

What wonderful recipes Sam. So many sound good to me. I'm back on the diet again, so won't be cooking many but will be great to be able to have some when I get to goal. Love the recipe for European butter. I never knew about yoghurt being added. Quite interesting. I think I could make a chimichurra without the oil. That is one of my favorites.

Hope the ultra sound is great, and no baby.....tee hee. Thought you meant Heidi, but see you were joking about you. :sm06: :sm23:

Love and Hugs to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sad to hear about the deaths from the tornadoes and that awful highway accident. Don't know much about the accident but saw the copied post that said a 6 car pile-up with fatalities. 

I need to get on with positive things right now, but did want to acknowledge that. I will try and get back to knitting now that I finally found out that our out-of-town company isn't coming. I'm happy I got all the things done that I did though. It feels so good and I feel more organized. Someday I will have a craft room. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good for you with Spanish. I bought Rosetta Stone Spanish but didnt stick with it.
KathleenDoris, I notice our Julie called you Chris. Can I ask how you got avatar name of KathleenDoris? Two daughters?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I see some of you are talking about asparagus, I've just got my weekly magazine and there's a good recipe for it, combined with an NZ South Island specialty the cheese roll. Here it is.
Asparagus Cheese Rolls
12 asparagus spears
30gms butter plus extra for buttering bread
30gm plain flour
1 cup milk
Salt and pepper
2tsp wholegrain mustard
1/2 red onion finely diced
1/2 cup tasty cheese
1/2 cup grated Parmesan
12 slices white bread
Preheat oven to 180C line an oven tray with baking paper.
Trim asparagus spears so they are slightly longer than the width of the bread.
In a small saucepan over low-medium heat melt butter, add the flour stir briskly until a paste forms,Gradually add milk stirring thoroughly until a thick sauce forms.
Season with salt and pepper, add mustard, cheeses,onion, mix well then remove from heat.
Butter each slice of bread, and turn it over, spread other side with cheese mixture. Place asparagus spear in centre of each bread slice, roll up on diagonal.
Place on oven tray seam side down, bale 10-12 minutes until cheese mixture oozes and is golden coloured, allow to cool a couple of minutes before serving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice "prezzies" for your self Mary! Glad you treated yourself.



pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are talking about asparagus, I've just got my weekly magazine and there's a good recipe for it, combined with an NZ South Island specialty the cheese roll. Here it is.
> Asparagus Cheese Rolls
> 12 asparagus spears
> 30gms butter plus extra for buttering bread
> ...


Oops bake, not bale! This would be good for our southern winter, with soup I think, although finding fresh asaparagus could be problematic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only if we made the pompoms out of yarn! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


RookieRetiree said:


> I think that would be awesome - do you think we would embarrass him if we all brought ponpoms to cheer on the team?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, nice treats.
Kaye, I was tired as I went to Walmart first. But did do two sets of 15 reps on 7 different machines. Won't do again til Wed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kate*, Dr. Kellyann's Bone Broth Diet. I purchased it off of Amazon. I know you all are going to get tired of hearing me sing the praises of this diet but I'm truly enjoying it; even the fasting days. Tonight I sauteed strips of sirloin along with red, yellow,
and green bell peppers; seasoned it with garlic powder & onion powder and some Himalayan pink salt. At the same time I sauteed some minced raw cauliflower and onion to which I added paprika, cumin, and thyme. I used avacado oil in both.
Served the steak mixture on top of the cauliflower mixture and it was so filling and yummy. Everyone really enjoyed it.
The only time I've gotten really hungry has been if I get involved in something and don't eat lunch until late and I have not yet felt hungry on the fasting days that I only drink the bone broth for my meals.


KateB said:


> Gwen, what's the name of the book please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie, this was hysterical!


Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You would become a VERY rich man Sam.


thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are talking about asparagus, I've just got my weekly magazine and there's a good recipe for it, combined with an NZ South Island specialty the cheese roll. Here it is.
> Asparagus Cheese Rolls
> 12 asparagus spears
> 30gms butter plus extra for buttering bread
> ...


Yummy! I think I may have to try that. thanks for posting it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm working on the knitting needle testing station: Here's the power point of the comment sheets listing the needles included in the testing.
It's just a teaser, so if you can't open the document, don't worry about it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yummy! I think I may have to try that. thanks for posting it.


You're most welcome, this will be on my agenda with winter coming on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch that is one heck of a slip! I am so thankful she wasn't hurt more seriously but bad enough as it is/was.
Will keep her in prayer that she recovers quickly.



pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed that Bonnie referred to the quilt as "it was just a panel". I've done panels before and that doesn't mean they are easy!
I agree with Kathleendoris; don't underestimate your talents! It was wonderful looking!


Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, you are right, Bonnie - it is 'just' a panel. 'Just'!!! It is fabulous! I hope that grandson comes along soon to claim it.
> I'm not surprised that your DH likes it, it is really first rate work. Don't underestimate your talents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did some searching and discovered that the accident was a six car accident. Unfortunately the man who lost his life was involved in the chain reaction portion of the accident. His wife is in critical condition. The highway was shut down for more than 3 hours.


That is very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene you can learn Spanish from a free program on the internet called Duolingo. DD turned me on to it.
I was doing fair but strayed away and didn't practice enough. I bet you would be a whiz at learning it.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sam, Please don't worry about me. Just taking time away from news and computer, but of course, I can't keep from stopping by here and peeking. I'm feeling much better now that I know my brother has improved some. My one sister visited him and said she could see some improvement. Whew!! I've been quite worried. I had a spell of cold sweats and bad shakes that left me weak. Will see the doctor. I'm sure I'm fine as this used to happen to me all the time when I was a teen, so thin it is all the changes of being in my 70's, opposite of teens, but big changes and I never do changes in a small way. I heard from an immigration lawyer but he said he is no longer in our area and would do a phone consultation, so need to think about that. I'm making an attempt to learn Spanish in case we get invited back to Panama again or get to go to Chile. My sisters and I will make a trip to Canada in June to introduce my other sister to my uncle and aunt we just found after so many years of separation. My uncle is so mad at my real father as it is because of him that my parents moved to the states and eventually, after my stepfather died, she wanted nothing to do with my real father's uncles. I'm so glad we found him and we didn't tell him the real reason. that mom didn't like him, why we hadn't seen him for so many years. He can be negative and just focus on that over and over and over, as I have found out on the phone but I have the patience and he needs to get it out.
> 
> DH has had so much on his plate. Band concert, trio concert, teaching and this Wed., a solo concert. He is practicing now and I have the joy of hearing him play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I figure without sleeves will make it more appropriate than with since it's going to SA. The pattern was written so badly that the side decreases made no sense what so ever and for the front neck it said to cast on 8 stitches, really? how do you cast on 8 stitches in the middle of a row and why would you, to then do decreases on either side. :sm22:
> I love the yarn too.


Hmmmm, I have cast on in the middle of the row to make a buttonhole..... can't think of a good reason on that outfit. Dn't you just love bad patterns? It takes me awhile to convince myself the writer is wrong and I am NOT crazy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'm going to ditch the machine for this one, put it back in the frame and quilt it by hand...so frustrated. It's too big, I think, or the machine is too small. The last stitches I did are going to have to be taken out. Well. It WILL get done, one way or another. I'm just leaving it in time out for now.


 :sm03: :sm03: Hate when that happens.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just too much crocheting with a small hook. Dobby's arms are 12 stitches x 23 rounds, I think. His legs are a bit bigger. Will be glad to be done with him. Next crochet project uses a bigger hook, I think.
> 
> Sorry you didn't feel up to company. Hope the healing goes more quickly.
> 
> Kathy


Glad it is nothing permanent.... I have a hard time with crochet as it bothers my wrist and I can't function with the other hand at all!...

I'm sorry too! It was a rough week-end all around and I really was not feeling very chipper. Lousy, as a matter of fact. Hope the healing is sooner than later. There were 2 nurses here today and, even with the strong pain meds, they poked and prodded so much.... about 1 1/2 hours... because they couldn't get a seal. The meds have worn off and I am sore and not moving out of this chair. Glad I got a shower and shampoo in before they came. I had actually planned to dress and be human today but guess that will have to wait until tomorrow. Hurry up, June....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing happens on my front apart from little ones play outside sometimes . It's very quiet here usually all the noise chatter comes from the birds


I'm in the suburbs and pretty quiet as well, but people do walk and we have a bobcat and coyote problem right now because of all the new development down the road. It would just be nice to have a different view once in awhile.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


I'm guessing that's in Wisconsin, where exactly?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are so fun to watch when they sing and dance . I used to sing lullabies and nursery rhymes in Swedish to mine , my youngest told a lady at play group that she was singing the wrong words to impsy whimsy spider????


Cute..... Glad you are feeling a little better. Don't start overdoing though. (I still sing a couple Christmas Carols in German, even though not my native language... just learned when I studied and like them better...)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for checking. I'll take a look st the links.


I did see some listed for sale on Amazon


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our version has 'eensy weensy Spider'!!!!!


Neat! Those spiders come in all variations!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hearing about the ducks walking through the hotel in Memphis reminded me of this video I saw recently. Hope it works http://www.hidabrut.com/article/192831/The-Elephants-that-Came-to-Dinner


That is so cool! They have it wrong though. The PEOPLE infringed on the ELEPHANTS.... tehy were there first! Love the baby taking a "nap"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> My gran used to sing to me...
> 
> I love a lassie,
> A bonnie, bonnie lassie,
> ...


Too funny Kate! They stole your song! I wonder, did your dad learn the Swanee River song from an American?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through from mjs, thought it rather funny:


So funny.... cracked me up because my DD's married name is Nutter.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> And we say Incy Wincy spider!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


Sorry this happened to your DD, Pammie. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://knitting.diyeverywhere.com/2016/09/15/what-knitting-is-doing-to-your-health-that-you-probably-never-knew-about-/

Just found this link on another post. It is worth the read, but not something that most of us here don't already know or feel intuitively. Enjoy.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash! 

Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sam, Please don't worry about me. Just taking time away from news and computer, but of course, I can't keep from stopping by here and peeking. I'm feeling much better now that I know my brother has improved some. My one sister visited him and said she could see some improvement. Whew!! I've been quite worried. I had a spell of cold sweats and bad shakes that left me weak. Will see the doctor. I'm sure I'm fine as this used to happen to me all the time when I was a teen, so thin it is all the changes of being in my 70's, opposite of teens, but big changes and I never do changes in a small way. I heard from an immigration lawyer but he said he is no longer in our area and would do a phone consultation, so need to think about that. I'm making an attempt to learn Spanish in case we get invited back to Panama again or get to go to Chile. My sisters and I will make a trip to Canada in June to introduce my other sister to my uncle and aunt we just found after so many years of separation. My uncle is so mad at my real father as it is because of him that my parents moved to the states and eventually, after my stepfather died, she wanted nothing to do with my real father's uncles. I'm so glad we found him and we didn't tell him the real reason. that mom didn't like him, why we hadn't seen him for so many years. He can be negative and just focus on that over and over and over, as I have found out on the phone but I have the patience and he needs to get it out.
> 
> Daralene I am happy your brother is showing improvemnt. Your trip with your sisters will be good...as you support one another. And I bet you laugh with them, too! Hugs!
> DH has had so much on his plate. Band concert, trio concert, teaching and this Wed., a solo concert. He is practicing now and I have the joy of hearing him play.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if we made the pompoms out of yarn! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love asparagus - this sounds good. --- sam



Fan said:


> I see some of you are talking about asparagus, I've just got my weekly magazine and there's a good recipe for it, combined with an NZ South Island specialty the cheese roll. Here it is.
> Asparagus Cheese Rolls
> 12 asparagus spears
> 30gms butter plus extra for buttering bread
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


So sorry, Rookie.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, that is sad. :sm13:


DH just came back from there. There was no damage at our neighbor's nursery farm... It missed by about 1/4 mile. The Trade Day buildings are OK as well, but several other nurseries were totally wiped out and the other side of town has severe damage. Nature is powerful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


So pretty, Nikki!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just came back from there. There was no damage at our neighbor's nursery farm... It missed by about 1/4 mile. The Trade Day buildings are OK as well, but several other nurseries were totally wiped out and the other side of town has severe damage. Nature is powerful.


The photos on our evening news are so awful. It is hard to even think how all the damage will get repaired.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Incy Wincy here too but some of Elizabeth's versions are confused and sing Itsy Bitsy.


Itsy Bitsy here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both shawls are beautiful nikki - the wedding shawl is going to be great. i can't imagine doing 25 shawls with the same pattern. how long does it take you to crochet one. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Mmmmmm! These sound really delicious,shall save the recipe and may make for our Thursday Coffee Club.

oh dear hit the wrong button, so will say "Thanks for the Asparagus Recipe Fan"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Itsy Bitsy here.


 :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Feel so horrible for all of them; also for the people who are flooded in Missouri.
> 
> We're still very wet here and some minor flooding, but so far, the sump pumps and drainage systems are working.


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> both shawls are beautiful nikki - the wedding shawl is going to be great. i can't imagine doing 25 shawls with the same pattern. how long does it take you to crochet one. --- sam


It took me about 6 days to finish this one, but it was my first one. It actually works up very quickly once you get going and have the pattern memorized.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Great bag and yarn... The scissors are cute too. Notice the yarn shop has a .com. One more place to check out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if we made the pompoms out of yarn! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


LOL!! That was my first thought!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, nice treats.
> Kaye, I was tired as I went to Walmart first. But did do two sets of 15 reps on 7 different machines. Won't do again til Wed.


That's a really good start, that is no small amount of work, 15 reps x 7 machines is pretty darn good any way you look at it. :sm24: :sm24: 
Our yoga was canceled for tonight do to the instructor having an unavoidable meeting, so I did yoga at home, worked on my shoulders and my head stands as well as back bends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


Very nice!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kate*, Dr. Kellyann's Bone Broth Diet. I purchased it off of Amazon. I know you all are going to get tired of hearing me sing the praises of this diet but I'm truly enjoying it; even the fasting days. Tonight I sauteed strips of sirloin along with red, yellow,
> and green bell peppers; seasoned it with garlic powder & onion powder and some Himalayan pink salt. At the same time I sauteed some minced raw cauliflower and onion to which I added paprika, cumin, and thyme. I used avacado oil in both.
> Served the steak mixture on top of the cauliflower mixture and it was so filling and yummy. Everyone really enjoyed it.
> The only time I've gotten really hungry has been if I get involved in something and don't eat lunch until late and I have not yet felt hungry on the fasting days that I only drink the bone broth for my meals.


No we won't get tired, if it's working and you believe in it, then it's definitely worth hearing about. 
I had brown rice pasta with asparagus stir-fry veggies, chicken and a little crushed tomatoes add and a bit of shredded Parmesan cheese. It was really yummy, I really like the brown rice pasta, I was surprised but it's really yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmmm, I have cast on in the middle of the row to make a buttonhole..... can't think of a good reason on that outfit. Dn't you just love bad patterns? It takes me awhile to convince myself the writer is wrong and I am NOT crazy.


LOL! Yes, it was rather a brain burner for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad it is nothing permanent.... I have a hard time with crochet as it bothers my wrist and I can't function with the other hand at all!...
> 
> I'm sorry too! It was a rough week-end all around and I really was not feeling very chipper. Lousy, as a matter of fact. Hope the healing is sooner than later. There were 2 nurses here today and, even with the strong pain meds, they poked and prodded so much.... about 1 1/2 hours... because they couldn't get a seal. The meds have worn off and I am sore and not moving out of this chair. Glad I got a shower and shampoo in before they came. I had actually planned to dress and be human today but guess that will have to wait until tomorrow. Hurry up, June....


I'm with you, roll on June, I sure hope May is a great month for all of us, April was a bit sucky. 
I hope that you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that would be awesome - do you think we would embarrass him if we all brought ponpoms to cheer on the team?


We could knit pompoms. I th.ink 30 pair of clicking needles would make an impression


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


Oh that is sad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it would be great - avery not so much. both boys tend to get embarrassed when you shout out there name as they are playing ball. --- sam


Don't all kids?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


Those look fabulous!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Well worth the read...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.

Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


Me too..... Only thing I don't like is heavy metal and most classical. (I did play the violin for a short time because I saw a gal do "Hot Canary" on Ed Sullivan and thought it was great. It was definitely not your normal violin piece.) Throw in a little Reggae, country, Irish, Blues, Jazz.... Not much I don't enjoy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope results from ultra sound are good.


Me too... Hoping there will be a report by the time I get all caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


I think I've saved all of the "general's" patterns in my library, but haven't attempted any. I like version B - I don't like having a pattern on the foot part (it feels weird in shoes and is covered anyway) so I usually do that in just plan stockinette with the bottom portion done in reverse stockinette for a cushier feel to the bottom of the foot. Sometimes I keep the slip, knit, pattern from the heel flap all the way through the heel turn and the bottom of the foot. I'm not sure whether it makes them last longer, but I tell myself that.

Have fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


Call the Guiness Book of World Records!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I've saved all of the "general's" patterns in my library, but haven't attempted any. I like version B - I don't like having a pattern on the foot part (it feels weird in shoes and is covered anyway) so I usually do that in just plan stockinette with the bottom portion done in reverse stockinette for a cushier feel to the bottom of the foot. Sometimes I keep the slip, knit, pattern from the heel flap all the way through the heel turn and the bottom of the foot. I'm not sure whether it makes them last longer, but I tell myself that.
> 
> Have fun.


I love the cables down the sides of A is my problem, lol, I have to do the pattern as written so am going to do my first eye of partridge heel, that should be interesting. 
His pattern for the MOCK sounds really interesting but I don't have enough sold sock yarn scraps to be able to do it without buying yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I really hope they were only minor injuries.
> 
> I was at exercise class this morning and during our routine, one of the ladies fell and hit her hit on the floor. An ambulance was called. She was bleeding from the head so I'm assuming she had a concussion. Hopefully she will be okay.


And they say exercise is good for you.... Hope no serious damage. We had the same thing with a lady that tripped at the Senior Center.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


I love the yarn colours, can't wait to see what you make


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad your DD is okay except for the stitches.


PAMMIE..... Obviously , I must have missed a page. So sorry to hear she fell. Hope the ER was good. We've had horrid luck at Richardson Methodist. id the Dr. on call stitch or did they call someone in?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I cast on the Wastl socks in orange for my May challenges, meets the parameters of both Sock groups, when I get my book in I will cast on the Welsh ones. I have a $15 amazon gift card so it won't cost me much.


I'm going to send for that eventually.... That will fill your solid color sock needs. I'm trying to decide on colors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, so sorry you were poked and prodded so long. That must be exhausting in and of itself, and then to have pain also is a bit much. Rest, you need it after all that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm going to send for that eventually.... That will fill your solid color sock needs. I'm trying to decide on colors.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, vine shawl is pretty. Wedding shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jynx, I just read that there was a stabbing at UT, I hope that your DGD wasn't on campus at that time, so scary, praying for all involved.


My heart just dropped. I missed the news tonight and hadn't heard about it. I'm sure she is OK or I would have heard from daughter but she does work out at the gym a lot. One dead and three injured. A student in custody. Horrid. I'm going to go check her Facebook page.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have never grown asparagus, but I always try to buy locally produced when it is in season. We have just started to enjoy what is, probably, my favourite vegetable. When I was a girl, I had a friend whose family had an asparagus bed, and it was at her house that I first ate it - cooked by the family's housekeeper. I still remember it, more than 50 years on. A few years back, we were in Germany during the asparagus season, and ate lots of it. There, the white asparagus is more highly regarded and expensive than the green. In fact, that seems to be true across continental Europe, which at least means that the green, which we prefer, is cheaper!


How do you cook it?

I never liked it until recently. My mom used to boil it to mush & then out a cream sauce on it, yuk!
I toss it with lemon juice & butter & microwave it until still slightly crisp or drizzle with butter & sea salt & put in the oven or barbecue & love it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


I'm glad your DD wasn't seriously injured


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I'll speak for Pup Lover who hears Delta Dawn and a couple of others she'd rather not.


My little "alley kid' is Caroline.... There are two sports teams that play it at every game......


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Great work on both!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the sock pattern and have downloaded it. I usually do eye of partridge heel as I like the look of it. It is easy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> No problems. I haven't been around for a few weeks because things just got busy - school holidays, a brief trip away, some stuff I am involved with in the village, etc. Have just discovered, late in the day, that my BFF's daughter is expecting a baby in a few weeks. We are meeting them for lunch tomorrow. Luckily, I have a baby blanket in my stash, so I don't have to go empty handed. However, this is the last major stashed baby item, so I need to get going and build up a few things ready for the next unexpected announcement.
> 
> I hope you are keeping well - I haven't yet read through the summaries from the past few weeks, so I am not up to speed with what is happening to everyone.


Lucky you had one on hand..... I'm out as well, or down to one maybe, and know I need one soon for hairdresser. A neighbor is expecting twins in Sept. but I don't know sex yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My heart just dropped. I missed the news tonight and hadn't heard about it. I'm sure she is OK or I would have heard from daughter but she does work out at the gym a lot. One dead and three injured. A student in custody. Horrid. I'm going to go check her Facebook page.


Yes, my heart dropped when the yahoo news alert popped up on my phone, I don't have family there but my first thought was your GD, and I'm sure you'd have heard already if she wasn't safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the sock pattern and have downloaded it. I usually do eye of partridge heel as I like the look of it. It is easy.


I'm glad to know that it's an easy heel to do, that's always a help. lol I can't wait to see yours when you do them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sam, Please don't worry about me. Just taking time away from news and computer, but of course, I can't keep from stopping by here and peeking. I'm feeling much better now that I know my brother has improved some. My one sister visited him and said she could see some improvement. Whew!! I've been quite worried. I had a spell of cold sweats and bad shakes that left me weak. Will see the doctor. I'm sure I'm fine as this used to happen to me all the time when I was a teen, so thin it is all the changes of being in my 70's, opposite of teens, but big changes and I never do changes in a small way. I heard from an immigration lawyer but he said he is no longer in our area and would do a phone consultation, so need to think about that. I'm making an attempt to learn Spanish in case we get invited back to Panama again or get to go to Chile. My sisters and I will make a trip to Canada in June to introduce my other sister to my uncle and aunt we just found after so many years of separation. My uncle is so mad at my real father as it is because of him that my parents moved to the states and eventually, after my stepfather died, she wanted nothing to do with my real father's uncles. I'm so glad we found him and we didn't tell him the real reason. that mom didn't like him, why we hadn't seen him for so many years. He can be negative and just focus on that over and over and over, as I have found out on the phone but I have the patience and he needs to get it out.
> 
> DH has had so much on his plate. Band concert, trio concert, teaching and this Wed., a solo concert. He is practicing now and I have the joy of hearing him play.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your brother is doing a little better. Of course you are worried. I'm out of the loop on the immigrant lawyer need but hope it all works out, whatever it is.

I think my internal thermostat is broken forever. I do get chills when not feeling up to snuff and I definitely get too hot. Unfortunately, DH and I have opposing thermostats! 
Hope you are just going through an adjustment period.

I'm about to ban the news in this house as well. Just too depressing, for the most part. We don't take a paper either.

Pop in when you can. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are talking about asparagus, I've just got my weekly magazine and there's a good recipe for it, combined with an NZ South Island specialty the cheese roll. Here it is.
> Asparagus Cheese Rolls
> 12 asparagus spears
> 30gms butter plus extra for buttering bread
> ...


Scrumptious. Wish I had some right now. DH does a wrap of asparagus with Phyllo dough and Prosciutto and a cream cheese chive type filling. Of course, I love to serve it at Christmas when asparagus is through the roof expensive!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


Personally I've never knitted socks but when I looked at these I was speechless and believe me that seldom happens LOL!

Maybe it's the colour I'm not sure but I've downloaded the pattern and will think about trying these.
I love the 1st design myself, then again I like the idea of knitting both styles.

Looking forward to see which you choose and seeing a photo of the finished socks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


My guess would be raccoons...ate the eggs and mama has no reason to stay. :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, nice treats.
> Kaye, I was tired as I went to Walmart first. But did do two sets of 15 reps on 7 different machines. Won't do again til Wed.


Good for you! I do like the machines at the fitness center... just not allowed right now and can't have any weight come down on shoulders but there are so many others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Personally I've never knitted socks but when I looked at these I was speechless and believe me that seldom happens LOL!
> 
> Maybe it's the colour I'm not sure but I've downloaded the pattern and will think about trying these.
> I love the 1st design myself, then again I like the idea of knitting both styles.
> ...


LOL! They are rather eye catching aren't they. I love both but the cables down the sides of the first just have me captivated. 
If you do do them, I definitely want to see the finished project. :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> And with the hours he works will have trouble finding one even if he wanted to.


Never say never. My son toured with the Chinese Golden Acrobats from the age of 24 to 36. He always wanted to meet someone, but being on tour made it practically impossible. Then a few years ago, while on a break from his job, he met the young lady who is now his fiance. He loved his job, but loved her more, so he has now settled down in one place! I an so very happy for both of them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm working on the knitting needle testing station: Here's the power point of the comment sheets listing the needles included in the testing.
> It's just a teaser, so if you can't open the document, don't worry about it.


Don't know why I can't open the Power Point... Probably operator error.... but think is will be fun to try different needles. Need to order my squares from Knit Picks but would like to get them on sale!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Scrumptious. Wish I had some right now. DH does a wrap of asparagus with Phyllo dough and Prosciutto and a cream cheese chive type filling. Of course, I love to serve it at Christmas when asparagus is through the roof expensive!


Scrumptious back at ya! That sounds sooo good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


Aw..... hopefully, mamma returned to the river or pond when she lost the eggs. Something was surely watching for the right moment to get those eggs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, terrible there were fatalities in the pile up, hope those injured get better.

Rookie, too bad about the duck & eggs, darn varmints 

Daralene it's good to see you visit us. I'm glad your brother is doing better, hope it continues. I hope your immigration issues are sorted out soon. Will you have any trouble coming to Canada to visit your relatives? My cousin married someone in the US & couldn't come home for about. 3 years while she got the paperwork sorted as they wouldn't have let her back in the US

Sam, hope the ultrasound results are good

I had GD here all day & GS after school, she is a busy girl & has grandma worn out????I hope I have more ambition tomorrow as lots to get done now that it's nice
Very windy but nice today, some nasty clouds floating about but they haven't dumped any rain on us yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> http://knitting.diyeverywhere.com/2016/09/15/what-knitting-is-doing-to-your-health-that-you-probably-never-knew-about-/
> 
> Just found this link on another post. It is worth the read, but not something that most of us here don't already know or feel intuitively. Enjoy.


I haven't been knitting lately and I sure can tell the difference in stress, anxiety and such. DH says it is also good for getting your husband's attention when you jab him with the needles!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


Love that top one and assume that is the Virus shawl. I must look for that. You are doing 25 for your charity? Ambitious, aren't you. Don't stress that shoulder and let Becky clean! Enjoy the road trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The photos on our evening news are so awful. It is hard to even think how all the damage will get repaired.


They don't even want volunteers at this point as they are still trying to sort out what all to do..... Another nearby town is still recovering from one almost 2 years ago. It does take time. So many places are having damage of some kind with floods, sink holes, etc. I almost hate to turn on the news.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For the very first time, I actually took a couple of Tramedol pain pills and it took care of the pain. It was really not that bad, just wore me out and was irritating. I feel better already and will make sure the change Wed. is done better!



Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you, roll on June, I sure hope May is a great month for all of us, April was a bit sucky.
> I hope that you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


Your shawl is coming along beautifully. Hope your shoulder is also getting a lot better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


Great pattern and I have saved it. For me, I would prefer both the same and I like the top picture best. I think the scale of the patterns are not close enough for fraternal ones.... but I haven't gone to the actual pattern to check that out... Just eyeing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For the very first time, I actually took a couple of Tramedol pain pills and it took care of the pain. It was really not that bad, just wore me out and was irritating. I feel better already and will make the change Wed. is done better!


I'm glad that the tramadol help and quickly, even low level pain can really knock you out, it's exhausting after a little while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great pattern and I have saved it. For me, I would prefer both the same and I like the top picture best. I think the scale of the patterns are not close enough for fraternal ones.... but I haven't gone to the actual pattern to check that out... Just eyeing it.


I'm leaning toward the same thought, they both have the same patterns but he moved them around on the second one so that they are put together differently.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, so sorry you were poked and prodded so long. That must be exhausting in and of itself, and then to have pain also is a bit much. Rest, you need it after all that.


After a bit, I was doing some Lion's Breath!!! It did wear me out so I have not accomplished anything today but I did, for the first time, take a regular pain pill and feeling better. When they do the change, I take a strong pain med and so you don't realize until later that they have poked so hard. It shouldn't take anywhere near that long. Poor me...... BUT, DH brought my favorite chocolate at Aldi's. I have not had any in so long, so we are indulging tonight. Don't know how he knew I was going to need a treat tonight!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be the week for bangs to the head and 5 stitches youngest did his last monday and just had them out today , he has still got all red around eyelid and a wonderful array of colours round the eye . Your daughter was very lucky that could have been really nasty I hope she is a lot better soon


She is better, thank you. I hope your youngest is better, too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you have internet while away? I love being able to Skype, forget the Apple equivalent.


I'm not sure how much. I know there are places to get free Wi-Fi, but we are not still for very long! I hope the hotels have it! Haven't decided if I am going to buy some international minutes or not. Still thinking! Cost will probably be the deciding factor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, my heart dropped when the yahoo news alert popped up on my phone, I don't have family there but my first thought was your GD, and I'm sure you'd have heard already if she wasn't safe.


Thanks, big sigh of relief here.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pammie: hope your DD is better quickly.


Thank you! I think she is. Doesn't like the bruising on her face. She said that she is afraid she will scare her students tomorrow!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look fabulous!!


Thank you


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to dd to speed up the healing. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My heart just dropped. I missed the news tonight and hadn't heard about it. I'm sure she is OK or I would have heard from daughter but she does work out at the gym a lot. One dead and three injured. A student in custody. Horrid. I'm going to go check her Facebook page.


Terrible news. Hope all is well with your DGD.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Never say never. My son toured with the Chinese Golden Acrobats from the age of 24 to 36. He always wanted to meet someone, but being on tour made it practically impossible. Then a few years ago, while on a break from his job, he met the young lady who is now his fiance. He loved his job, but loved her more, so he has now settled down in one place! I an so very happy for both of them!


What did he do with the acrobats? Bet he saw a lot of the world. Glad he found the right one...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad to know that it's an easy heel to do, that's always a help. lol I can't wait to see yours when you do them.


That will be a new heel for me as well. (Remember, you are needing some solid socks so you can do 2 pair, one of each!)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch that is one heck of a slip! I am so thankful she wasn't hurt more seriously but bad enough as it is/was.
> Will keep her in prayer that she recovers quickly.


Thank you, Gwen. It was very scary. She is so fortunate that there was no bleeding into the brain or neck problems. She did lose a lot of blood, but that is common with a head wound.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not sure how much. I know there are places to get free Wi-Fi, but we are not still for very long! I hope the hotels have it! Haven't decided if I am going to buy some international minutes or not. Still thinking! Cost will probably be the deciding factor.


Fair enough. Hopefully you will be enjoying the trip so much it won't be an issue.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Scrumptious back at ya! That sounds sooo good.


It is! Will post the details next time he does it. He collects cookbooks and I have no idea where to look.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


Oh, that makes me so sad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry this happened to your DD, Pammie. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


Thank you! The docs said it would be at least 2 weeks before the bruising was gone. Stitches come out Friday, which isn't very long, so I'm guessing there will still be some healing to go there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PAMMIE..... Obviously , I must have missed a page. So sorry to hear she fell. Hope the ER was good. We've had horrid luck at Richardson Methodist. id the Dr. on call stitch or did they call someone in?


The ER was great. She had a wonderful nurse. A young man! I was pleased. Hopefully, their care will continue to improve. The ER was not at all crowded. Once we went to Baylor Garland and it was packed!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not sure how much. I know there are places to get free Wi-Fi, but we are not still for very long! I hope the hotels have it! Haven't decided if I am going to buy some international minutes or not. Still thinking! Cost will probably be the deciding factor.


I didn't buy minutes but DD did and I was sure glad, as we used her phone GPS to find our way around at times. She has a much more inclusive plan than I do anyhow. Hope you have a wonderful time. I am sure you will. You are certainly turning into a globetrotter!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DD wasn't seriously injured


Thank you, Bonnie. God was certainly looking out for her!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that gagesmom hasn't posted in quite a while? Hope all is well there; she has so many challenges to deal with.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't buy minutes but DD did and I was sure glad, as we used her phone GPS to find our way around at times. She has a much more inclusive plan than I do anyhow. Hope you have a wonderful time. I am sure you will. You are certainly turning into a globetrotter!


The guys I travel with usually buy the international plan! This trip is only 2 weeks, but I'll talk to DD to see if she wants to talk to me, or if texts would be ok. She called me 3 times while on her 1 week honeymoon, so obviously she likes to keep in touch!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Terrible news. Hope all is well with your DGD.


There is a thing called Safety Check that shows the incident and where your loved one is in relationship to it. She posted herself as safe as soon as it happened so we all would not panic. I'm sure a lot of students are shaken up by it though. This is the second really bad thing to happen on campus this year.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, vine shawl is pretty. Wedding shawl is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The ER was great. She had a wonderful nurse. A young man! I was pleased. Hopefully, their care will continue to improve. The ER was not at all crowded. Once we went to Baylor Garland and it was packed!


Good to hear.... There are some great nurses there. I have had wonderful care from many of them. After several not so good things happening, I no longer go there. I go to Medical Cities and am so thankful I did when DH had his seizure. The care was night and day. Last time I was at RM, the ER was not busy.... It also had no staff to meet you, you had to seek out nurses and the Dr. was a jerk. I wasn't surprised to see the Urgent Care run by them at Plano and Beltline has closed already. It is such a nice new place and so convenient. I still go there for mammograms, scans and outpatient type tests. Glad you had a good experience. (DD might look into stage make-up if she is really concerned about kids. I've forgotten what age she has... pretty young I think. If it were just her eye, she could do a patch and have Pirate's Week....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love that top one and assume that is the Virus shawl. I must look for that. You are doing 25 for your charity? Ambitious, aren't you. Don't stress that shoulder and let Becky clean! Enjoy the road trip.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/virus-shawl---virustuch

I ended up following the videos as I am not good at crochet charts yet.

Mainly just doing some picking up, any deep cleaning has to wait or be done by hubby....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After a bit, I was doing some Lion's Breath!!! !


You roar lady, you are brave and strong.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and need to move. DH is watching a Western and a hockey game at the same time. The switching back and forth is about to get on my very last nerve. Good thing he brought chocolate home tonight or I might just have to get him with my needles. Darn, just saw the time and I am late taking pills. That's what happens when you watch a tape so I didn't have the 10:00 news to remind me!!!! See you all tomorrow. Sleep tight.

EDIT... SAM, didn't see a report on ultrasound. Is it a boy or girl?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> What did he do with the acrobats? Bet he saw a lot of the world. Glad he found the right one...


Jynx, my son got a degree in professional stage lighting as a lighting designer from the College of Santa Fe. He began working with the acrobats where he did lighting designs, ran the light board for shows, etc. He also was one of the drivers to take them to all their performances, which were all over the United States. They performed a holiday show in NYC. several times at Christmas. It was amazing to me to hear him converse in Mandarin to the troup. The only show out of the country was last year when they asked him to design a show for a performance in Oman. He was able to get some time off the job he had at that time to travel and do the show. I am glad he is settled down in one place now, and he is very happy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykay, you must be very proud of your son. Happy for you he isn't traveling as much. My DSIL is Chinese and Mandarin is hard to learn as it is tonal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykay, you must be very proud of your son. Happy for you he isn't traveling as much. My DSIL is Chinese and Mandarin is hard to learn as it is tonal.


Cathy and Marc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a thing called Safety Check that shows the incident and where your loved one is in relationship to it. She posted herself as safe as soon as it happened so we all would not panic. I'm sure a lot of students are shaken up by it though. This is the second really bad thing to happen on campus this year.


That's a great idea, the safety check thing. The students and staff have to be pretty shook up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy and Marc.


Lovely couple!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just found you guys. ????????????????

Will check in tomorrow sometime. I have to finish last week's ktp and then catch up on this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just found you guys. ????????????????
> 
> Will check in tomorrow sometime. I have to finish last week's ktp and then catch up on this one.


Good to see you!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy and Marc.


Great picture of your DD and SIL!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Jynx, is Plano Tx near to where you live? The home headquarters for the acrobat troupe is in Plano and my son spent a few summers there. During the summer DS usually worked on equipment and helped get the vehicles serviced for touring. It's a good thing he learned to work on cars from his dad when he was growing up. I remember one summer when he told me he was repairing lights on a big back drop and had to spread it out on the floor because it was so big. This group became almost like family to him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


They are lovely Nikki. Your wedding shawl is coming along nicely . 
I love the virus shawl I have it on my to do list


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm going to practice my guitar for a while, I've gotten the cuff and one row of the leg done on my sock so I think that's a good place to stop. 
Have a good night, or day depending on where in the world you are. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, terrible there were fatalities in the pile up, hope those injured get better.
> 
> Rookie, too bad about the duck & eggs, darn varmints
> 
> ...


Glad you are finally having some nice weather Bonnie sure hope you have seen the last of the snow 
If you find some ambition can you send me some i took the dog for a short walk yesterday and that was that I felt awful when I got home and slept the afternoon away 
Think I could do with some new batteries


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another day and didn't get anything done. Sigh. It is a bit warmer outside, at least. I'm off to bed (took forever to fall asleep last night). Hoping for better tonight. Talk to y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flokrejci said:


> Has anyone else noticed that gagesmom hasn't posted in quite a while? Hope all is well there; she has so many challenges to deal with.


I hink she is fine as she is still posting on Facebook
Edit and now here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a thing called Safety Check that shows the incident and where your loved one is in relationship to it. She posted herself as safe as soon as it happened so we all would not panic. I'm sure a lot of students are shaken up by it though. This is the second really bad thing to happen on campus this year.


Glad she is safe . Hope you too feel better now after all the poking and prodding . Is your wound healing well ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the same color - i never liked wearing mismatched socks. --- sam

you weren't talking color but design - it took me forever to see the difference. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

add a piece of black forest ham to gerry's recipe - yummy. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Scrumptious. Wish I had some right now. DH does a wrap of asparagus with Phyllo dough and Prosciutto and a cream cheese chive type filling. Of course, I love to serve it at Christmas when asparagus is through the roof expensive!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey flo - good to see you - haven't see you for a while. what have you been up to? hope you are well and enjoying life. i suspect melody has just been busy. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Has anyone else noticed that gagesmom hasn't posted in quite a while? Hope all is well there; she has so many challenges to deal with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good looking couple - where do they live? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Cathy and Marc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry - i should have reported before now. no baby - looked and looked - but no. and no pictures to bring home to share with family and friends. 

nothing else to report until i see the doctor the 21st of this month. 

if felt like she spent more time looking at my liver and kidneys than my stomach. figured she knew what she was doing.

i sure didn't know what she was looking at - it all looked like static on television. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a thing called Safety Check that shows the incident and where your loved one is in relationship to it. She posted herself as safe as soon as it happened so we all would not panic. I'm sure a lot of students are shaken up by it though. This is the second really bad thing to happen on campus this year.


That sounds like a great "thing", would sure put people's mind at ease when something bad happens

I'm glad your GD is safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/virus-shawl---virustuch
> 
> I ended up following the videos as I am not good at crochet charts yet.
> 
> Mainly just doing some picking up, any deep cleaning has to wait or be done by hubby....


Your shawl is lovely. I can't imagine doing 25 of them though. Don't overwork your shoulder. My surgery was 3 yrs ago & I still have to be careful not to overdo the knitting, too many hours just seems to irritate it also heavy lifting makes it ache at night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy and Marc.


Lovely photo, I think your daughter looks like you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, I'm glad the pain meds got you fixed up, having someone dig in a gaping wound isn't fun.

Sonja, I'd send you some ambition if I could. Hopefully you are finally on the mend

I've been knitting away on my sweater tonight, now I can see the pattern it's actually quite easy going, just have to count for the middle part of the back, I'm nearly down to the underarms


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stayed up later than I wanted, so will say good-night!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, good for you with Spanish. I bought Rosetta Stone Spanish but didnt stick with it.
> KathleenDoris, I notice our Julie called you Chris. Can I ask how you got avatar name of KathleenDoris? Two daughters?


Not my daughters (although one of them is Katherine), but my mum. When I first joined KP, I tried to register under several variants of my own name, but the system wouldn't accept them. In frustration, I tried my mum's name - after all, she taught me to knit, and most of what I know about knitting, I learnt from her. She always hated the 'Doris' bit, so of course, that was what my dad called her when he wanted to annoy her (often!!). The story in the family was that in the early days of their courtship, he asked her what the 'D' initial in her name stood for, and she told him 'Dorothy'. It was only when they married and her full name was read out in church that he found out the truth!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Too funny Kate! They stole your song! I wonder, did your dad learn the Swanee River song from an American?


I would imagine probably from the radio.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Won't let me open it.


Try this one 



The last link works here but maybe limited to Australia for some reason


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And I've just remembered it should be Mary my SCOTS bluebell, not sweet bluebell! :sm12:


Knew when I read it that something was wrong of course it was Scots.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


I'd do the fraternal twins, that way you'd get to do both socks without knitting 2 pairs, but then I'm lazy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does a uk pattern say? --- sam


A UK pattern would say cast OFF not bind off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some lovely treats that I bought for myself.


Lovely little treats. The scissors are cute indeed. Bu tthen the colours of the yarns are wonderful and I love the bag so not sure which is best!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not sure how much. I know there are places to get free Wi-Fi, but we are not still for very long! I hope the hotels have it! Haven't decided if I am going to buy some international minutes or not. Still thinking! Cost will probably be the deciding factor.


Most hotels in the UK have wi-fi now and usually it's free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from mjs, it is a long read but very funny!
> 
> http://writical.com/read-individuals-hilarious-action-state-environmental-agency/


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's Schachenmayr patttern and it definitely says cast on 8 stitches at center for neck and finish each side separately, which was easy enough to figure out that it should have been bind off, they use bind off everywhere else. but the side decreases made no sense what so ever because you finish the under arm decreases before you get 2 side decreases done, so I just winged it. The challenge didn't hurt me any, got the little grey cells working for sure. lol


Just as well you could wing it. With those problems it could be beyond some people to work it out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

DD is having quite a bit of back pain today and tonight..... fingers crossed. :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I lived in a house with 3 teenage girls during the 60ies so I could do a mean twist and sing quite a few Beatles or Petula Clark songs at a very young age. Then I was a teenager when glam rock came along , Irish family so can still sing Danny boy at the top of my voice , was brought up Catholic so like a good old hymn especially the christmas ones and I loved to watch the Vienna boys choir at Christmas time oh and don't forget ABBA throw in Rod stewarts early music and I would say I'm pretty mixed up music wise.???? I like anything I can sing along with


My favourite decade is the 60s but like you I like most things that can be sung to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very cute julie - i would have liked to see their faces when they got his reply. --- sam


I would have liked to see their dam response as well


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Try this one
> 
> 
> 
> The last link works here but maybe limited to Australia for some reason


That link works - nice song. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering what i'll do if they find a baby? --- sam


Well you should be able to get enough money from the papers that you can afford a nanny for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

1 1/2 inches in a weekend is a lot for me. Depends on where in Australia. Our average annual rainfall is 21 1/2 inches.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 1 May '17
> 
> Happy May Day to everyone on the north side of the equator. You do realize that means 1/3rd of the year is over. Do we have this year's Christmas gifts started yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


Sad to hear that. Nature is tough sometimes. Poor momma duck probably thought she was well hidden behind that bush.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is so cool! They have it wrong though. The PEOPLE infringed on the ELEPHANTS.... tehy were there first! Love the baby taking a "nap"


That's what I thought when he said it. The elephants were there first!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


Time off work is now resulting in you making good progress in your knitting. The wedding shawl is looking good and coming on well. How many rows in total?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need advice, the pattern I'm doing, WASTL, has two versions, I wonder if I should do version A then later on do a version B for the heck of it, or if I should do one sock in A and one B and have fraternal twins? Any and all advice is tremendously appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> Oh the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wastl


Fraternal suits his pattern style so go fraternal. And if you really don't like then just knit another fraternal pair. 
I keep thinking I must knit some of his socks but never get around to them. As with so many of his these are great.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just found you guys. ????????????????
> 
> Will check in tomorrow sometime. I have to finish last week's ktp and then catch up on this one.


Good to see you Mel. Someone was just commenting that we hadn't seen you lately. Hope all is well in your household.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> So very far behind, and probably won't be able to catch up. Lots to do before I leave on my trip in one week. I did have some excitement Saturday night. First I went to my friends' house for dinner and cards. Then home and ready for bed when DSIL called. DD had slipped on the stairs to their apartment and hit her head. She was in the ER. The MRI and test for neck injuries were both fine, but her forehead had a huge bump. She had 5 stitches on the cut. Very disoriented, so we kept checking for signs of a concussion. I finally got home at 4:00 am Sunday. Swelling was down a little today, but still in lots of pain. She has an awesome black eye! Stayed home from school today, but will go tomorrow. It could have been so much worse, so very thankful that she will be ok.


Gosh that does sound quite nasty. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! The docs said it would be at least 2 weeks before the bruising was gone. Stitches come out Friday, which isn't very long, so I'm guessing there will still be some healing to go there.


The good blood supply to the head and face mean healing is quicker here and so stitches aren't needed for as long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene you can learn Spanish from a free program on the internet called Duolingo. DD turned me on to it.
> I was doing fair but strayed away and didn't practice enough. I bet you would be a whiz at learning it.


Thanks Sassafrass and Gwen. I'm not a whiz as it takes me a long time to learn the language, but sticking to it really helps. I'm using a college course on our Roku from Great Courses and cd's in the car. Thanks for letting me know about this. I will check it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad it is nothing permanent.... I have a hard time with crochet as it bothers my wrist and I can't function with the other hand at all!...
> 
> I'm sorry too! It was a rough week-end all around and I really was not feeling very chipper. Lousy, as a matter of fact. Hope the healing is sooner than later. There were 2 nurses here today and, even with the strong pain meds, they poked and prodded so much.... about 1 1/2 hours... because they couldn't get a seal. The meds have worn off and I am sore and not moving out of this chair. Glad I got a shower and shampoo in before they came. I had actually planned to dress and be human today but guess that will have to wait until tomorrow. Hurry up, June....


Oh No! So sorry to hear this. :sm13: Healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just found you guys. ????????????????
> 
> Will check in tomorrow sometime. I have to finish last week's ktp and then catch up on this one.


Good to see you Mel- it really doesn't matter if you can't get last week read- last week and this week are so big it will be hard to catch up with both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


Could it be raccoons. I know they like eggs. So sad Rookie and we were all hoping to see the babies. Wonder if you could get a hutch and the mother would return next year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i should have reported before now. no baby - looked and looked - but no. and no pictures to bring home to share with family and friends.
> 
> nothing else to report until i see the doctor the 21st of this month.
> 
> ...


No money then :sm25:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hope you are feeling better soon. Glad there is improvement.

Julie, some gorgeous knitting again. You amaze me. I'm hoping to get some knitting done today since I don't have company coming.

Sugarsugar, must check your posts to see if we have are KTP aunties again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That link works - nice song. :sm24:


Only got part way through the first verse twice today before she 'asked' to go down- and that verse is usually reasonably correct! She had two sleeps today (mind you she woke at 5.20 so her parents were rather sleepy as well). For that matter so was Grandma but not related to her waking early.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, terrible there were fatalities in the pile up, hope those injured get better.
> 
> Rookie, too bad about the duck & eggs, darn varmints
> 
> ...


I'm fine for now. It was just that I wanted to become a citizen again and was so excited about it. My green card now expires, unlike the one I had before that didn't so will get it again in 2018 and wanted to be a citizen before that. Too bad about the situation you mentioned. Three years was a very long time not to be able to see family. Hope they got to come to the States to see her.

Do you know a Canadian musician, Carl Dixon? He played with the group "The Guess Who". I hadn't heard of him but my uncle, up in West Guilford had his 90th birthday and his wife sent me photos of Carl Dixon and some relatives and friends playing for his party. My uncle headed up a bagpipe band. They said I could see it if I went on YouTube but I couldn't find my uncle's party but became quite inspired by this young man. He has become a motivational speaker after a tragic accident that almost took his life. Took him years to come back and play again but he is now playing again. Sounds like quite a fine person.

Hope sometime soon I have some socks finished!!!! They are black so they won't show up the pattern much but I'll see what I can do. Sure are coming along slowly, but once I get going they will move along. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I think she is. Doesn't like the bruising on her face. She said that she is afraid she will scare her students tomorrow!


So sorry to hear about your DD. What a terrible fall. So glad she will be ok but how quickly something like that happens and it's unreal when we realize we can't stop it. As Julie said, so glad it didn't happen when you were on your trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to move. DH is watching a Western and a hockey game at the same time. The switching back and forth is about to get on my very last nerve. Good thing he brought chocolate home tonight or I might just have to get him with my needles. Darn, just saw the time and I am late taking pills. That's what happens when you watch a tape so I didn't have the 10:00 news to remind me!!!! See you all tomorrow. Sleep tight.
> 
> EDIT... SAM, didn't see a report on ultrasound. Is it a boy or girl?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> After a bit, I was doing some Lion's Breath!!! It did wear me out so I have not accomplished anything today but I did, for the first time, take a regular pain pill and feeling better. When they do the change, I take a strong pain med and so you don't realize until later that they have poked so hard. It shouldn't take anywhere near that long. Poor me...... BUT, DH brought my favorite chocolate at Aldi's. I have not had any in so long, so we are indulging tonight. Don't know how he knew I was going to need a treat tonight!


You mentioned 2 nurses and it taking so long. Were they training someone? If so, let them know you are not to be practiced on. Hope that wasn't the situation. Big Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to hear your brother is doing a little better. Of course you are worried. I'm out of the loop on the immigrant lawyer need but hope it all works out, whatever it is.
> 
> I think my internal thermostat is broken forever. I do get chills when not feeling up to snuff and I definitely get too hot. Unfortunately, DH and I have opposing thermostats!
> Hope you are just going through an adjustment period.
> ...


Thank you so much. Woke up early today so KTP time. YAHOO!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well still nothing more happening with DD, she has gone to lie down and will let me know if there is any change. And I will go to bed shortly too and try and sleep. Surely this baby is nearly here....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's what I thought when he said it. The elephants were there first!


The route they take is imprinted on the matriarch of the herd through the generations , she will lead them the same route that the herd has taken for generations , there are farmers now shooting them because the herd is going through their field but that is the way they have been going to food or water for generations 
I watched a programme about a herd were the matriarch had been killed and a younger female was trying to lead them but she didn't have the knowledge of how to safely cross the river I was threatening to do the camera men serious damage if the young ones didn't make it , I'm a nervous wreck when I watch nature programmes but I do like watching them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up here. Sorry I havent commented much. Off to get some sleep, I hope.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


It's so much fun watching them grow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is having quite a bit of back pain today and tonight..... fingers crossed. :sm17:


Could be time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is sad. Could have been a fox or a racoon.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to report that both the momma duck and eggs are all gone. I fear that something got to them as they weren't there long enough for the eggs to have hatched and they've walked away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Has anyone else noticed that gagesmom hasn't posted in quite a while? Hope all is well there; she has so many challenges to deal with.


She posted on last weeks KTP, that she is outside a lot in the good weather, but had not yet found this week's!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw Kurt Russell on Good Morning America; boy has he aged nicely!


Dreamweaver said:


> So funny.... cracked me up because my DD's married name is Nutter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, my son got a degree in professional stage lighting as a lighting designer from the College of Santa Fe. He began working with the acrobats where he did lighting designs, ran the light board for shows, etc. He also was one of the drivers to take them to all their performances, which were all over the United States. They performed a holiday show in NYC. several times at Christmas. It was amazing to me to hear him converse in Mandarin to the troup. The only show out of the country was last year when they asked him to design a show for a performance in Oman. He was able to get some time off the job he had at that time to travel and do the show. I am glad he is settled down in one place now, and he is very happy.


I am quite probably behind the times, but  Happy Birthday Marikay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely couple!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nikki the Virus Shawl is beautiful! Your knitting is so even and nice. I love this color too. I've saved the pattern in hopes to getting to do one at least. I like your idea of doing a lot of them to give to a charity for Christmas. I may copy your idea.
Also the wedding shawl is really coming along equally beautifully. You certainly knit faster than I do.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been progressing fairly well the past few days. Just finished row 102 on the wedding shawl and finished my first Virus shawl, to give as a prayer shawl for my charity Christmas project. I love that pattern and will probably use it for all 25 of them, in different colors, will definitely help bust the stash!
> 
> Need to get some housework done too, as my oldest, Becky, will be house sitting/ puppy sitting while we take a road trip to Omaha from Wednesday through Sunday for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting. Also need to get my stretching/exercises in, don't want to get yelled at by my therapist tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx I hope you are feeling better this morning after yesterday's experience with the visiting nurses poking and proding.


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, so sorry you were poked and prodded so long. That must be exhausting in and of itself, and then to have pain also is a bit much. Rest, you need it after all that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie have you tried grilling asparagus? It is delicious!


Bonnie7591 said:


> How do you cook it?
> 
> I never liked it until recently. My mom used to boil it to mush & then out a cream sauce on it, yuk!
> I toss it with lemon juice & butter & microwave it until still slightly crisp or drizzle with butter & sea salt & put in the oven or barbecue & love it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you are feeling better soon. Glad there is improvement.
> 
> Julie, some gorgeous knitting again. You amaze me. I'm hoping to get some knitting done today since I don't have company coming.
> 
> Sugarsugar, must check your posts to see if we have are KTP aunties again.


Thank you, Daralene! Hope you have been able to knit. I knit largely as I am on the computer, or in the front room with either the radio or telly.- no problems of having to run an immaculate house! Although I really need to do some cooking later!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a delicious recipe for asparagus.


Dreamweaver said:


> Scrumptious. Wish I had some right now. DH does a wrap of asparagus with Phyllo dough and Prosciutto and a cream cheese chive type filling. Of course, I love to serve it at Christmas when asparagus is through the roof expensive!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I chatted briefly on FB with her; she's just taking some me time finding herself and happiness.


flokrejci said:


> Has anyone else noticed that gagesmom hasn't posted in quite a while? Hope all is well there; she has so many challenges to deal with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful and her husband quite handsome. Also love her tat!


sassafras123 said:


> Cathy and Marc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i should have reported before now. no baby - looked and looked - but no. and no pictures to bring home to share with family and friends.
> 
> nothing else to report until i see the doctor the 21st of this month.
> 
> ...


Too bad about no baby. I've never been able to figure out the ultra sound. Just looks like a bunch of waves to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw Kurt Russell on Good Morning America; boy has he aged nicely!


I'm watching him this minute on Live with Kelly. He is still good looking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite probably behind the times, but  Happy Birthday Marikay!


Many Happy Returns, Marikay. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your shawl is lovely. I can't imagine doing 25 of them though. Don't overwork your shoulder. My surgery was 3 yrs ago & I still have to be careful not to overdo the knitting, too many hours just seems to irritate it also heavy lifting makes it ache at night


Knitting doesn't bother it, but I do have to space out the crocheting, that does seem to put more stress on it. Might have to do with the fact that I taught myself how to knit without moving my shoulder so that I could knit while in the sling. Can't seem to figure how to crochet without moving it though.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


Awwww, she is growing fast, and smart too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cute! I know you are enjoying watching her as she develops more and more.



darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up for the morning here so off to check the digest quickly. Have an annual eye exam late this morning so will TTYL. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite probably behind the times, but  Happy Birthday Marikay!


Happy birthday Marilyn ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was so cute! I know you are enjoying watching her as she develops more and more.


I watched her take mine and thought imaginative play here- sure got a shock when she then went and built her own deliberately.
If she hadn't been saying toot-toot and pushing it back and forwards I wouldn't have realised this was anything more than putting blocks together :sm02:

Will sure see a big difference when she is away for 3 weeks later this month as she goes through another rapid progress spell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marilyn. Have a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up for the morning here so off to check the digest quickly. Have an annual eye exam late this morning so will TTYL. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Hope nothing new turns up including needing new glasses.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Time off work is now resulting in you making good progress in your knitting. The wedding shawl is looking good and coming on well. How many rows in total?


176 total rows, but my next row jumps from 157 stitches to 307 stitches, but that is the last big increase in stitches.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nikki the Virus Shawl is beautiful! Your knitting is so even and nice. I love this color too. I've saved the pattern in hopes to getting to do one at least. I like your idea of doing a lot of them to give to a charity for Christmas. I may copy your idea.
> Also the wedding shawl is really coming along equally beautifully. You certainly knit faster than I do.


Thank you again. The virus shawl is actually crochet, which, for me, usually goes quicker, though I do have to space that out now right now, as it is harder on my shoulder than knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for the same color - i never liked wearing mismatched socks. --- sam
> 
> you weren't talking color but design - it took me forever to see the difference. --- sam


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd do the fraternal twins, that way you'd get to do both socks without knitting 2 pairs, but then I'm lazy!


LOL!! I am still wrestling with the thought. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


LOL!! I think Elizabeth certainly loves trains, too cute! Maybe she'll be an engineer when she grows up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as well you could wing it. With those problems it could be beyond some people to work it out.


Yes, I think I'll design my own next time and add cables and other texture. 
Oh by the way, I printed out a UK pattern that says to use poppers for the legs, I am thinking that that is what we call snaps?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fraternal suits his pattern style so go fraternal. And if you really don't like then just knit another fraternal pair.
> I keep thinking I must knit some of his socks but never get around to them. As with so many of his these are great.


That is a great idea, it fluttered through my mind for a second, I may just go with that idea, It's such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The good blood supply to the head and face mean healing is quicker here and so stitches aren't needed for as long.


That's also why even a small cut looks like there's been a murder????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm fine for now. It was just that I wanted to become a citizen again and was so excited about it. My green card now expires, unlike the one I had before that didn't so will get it again in 2018 and wanted to be a citizen before that. Too bad about the situation you mentioned. Three years was a very long time not to be able to see family. Hope they got to come to the States to see her.
> 
> Do you know a Canadian musician, Carl Dixon? He played with the group "The Guess Who". I hadn't heard of him but my uncle, up in West Guilford had his 90th birthday and his wife sent me photos of Carl Dixon and some relatives and friends playing for his party. My uncle headed up a bagpipe band. They said I could see it if I went on YouTube but I couldn't find my uncle's party but became quite inspired by this young man. He has become a motivational speaker after a tragic accident that almost took his life. Took him years to come back and play again but he is now playing again. Sounds like quite a fine person.
> 
> Hope sometime soon I have some socks finished!!!! They are black so they won't show up the pattern much but I'll see what I can do. Sure are coming along slowly, but once I get going they will move along. :sm24:


I haven't heard of Carl Dixon specifically but certainly know the music of the Guess Who, kind of a sound track of my high school years???????? I even went to a Burton Cummings concert-he was the lead singer- a couple of years ago, it was great & Randy Bachman who was a member also went on to make great music with BTO. I don't know how well known they were/are in the US but I'm sure one of the most well known in Canada from that time period

I'm glad you aren't having immigration problems, I thought it was maybe something to do with the new regulations & problems


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The route they take is imprinted on the matriarch of the herd through the generations , she will lead them the same route that the herd has taken for generations , there are farmers now shooting them because the herd is going through their field but that is the way they have been going to food or water for generations
> I watched a programme about a herd were the matriarch had been killed and a younger female was trying to lead them but she didn't have the knowledge of how to safely cross the river I was threatening to do the camera men serious damage if the young ones didn't make it , I'm a nervous wreck when I watch nature programmes but I do like watching them


That's just so sad on so many levels, poor elephants are just following their nature, why is it that humans think that animals should change their nature to serve ours? I don't think I'll ever understand the human race.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I chatted briefly on FB with her; she's just taking some me time finding herself and happiness.


That is good, she's been through so much lately, especially emotionally that some time to focus on herself is a necessity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie have you tried grilling asparagus? It is delicious!


Yes, just with butter & salt. Do you put something different on it? 
We had it once at friends & she had wrapped it in ham.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Could it be raccoons. I know they like eggs. So sad Rookie and we were all hoping to see the babies. Wonder if you could get a hutch and the mother would return next year.


It sure could be as well as opossums or coyote (yes, we've seen one in the neighborhood). We haven't seen any fox, but with being close to the river, it's a possibility also. I had thought about putting a chicken wire fence around her, but was afraid that would freak her out when she tried to leave for food & water. We did put a plate of water out for her (the rain kept it filled up), and wonder if we should put out some food if we ever get another nest. The nest was between a rock, bush and the house so was pretty secluded and very well camouflaged so whatever it was is a good hunter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Knitting doesn't bother it, but I do have to space out the crocheting, that does seem to put more stress on it. Might have to do with the fact that I taught myself how to knit without moving my shoulder so that I could knit while in the sling. Can't seem to figure how to crochet without moving it though.


I need to try to knit without moving my shoulder, I find crochet doesn't bother it so much


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of Carl Dixon specifically but certainly know the music of the Guess Who, kind of a sound track of my high school years???????? I even went to a Burton Cummings concert-he was the lead singer- a couple of years ago, it was great & Randy Bachman who was a member also went on to make great music with BTO. I don't know how well known they were/are in the US but I'm sure one of the most well known in Canada from that time period
> 
> I'm glad you aren't having immigration problems, I thought it was maybe something to do with the new regulations & problems


Oh yes, even in Alaska we had Guess Who music and of course BTO was really popular.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I watched her take mine and thought imaginative play here- sure got a shock when she then went and built her own deliberately.
> If she hadn't been saying toot-toot and pushing it back and forwards I wouldn't have realised this was anything more than putting blocks together :sm02:
> 
> Will sure see a big difference when she is away for 3 weeks later this month as she goes through another rapid progress spell.


They grow so fast & you will sure miss her when she's gone for that long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Marilyn. Have a great day.


From me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> 176 total rows, but my next row jumps from 157 stitches to 307 stitches, but that is the last big increase in stitches.


Wow! That jump will slow you down. Can't wait to see it finished, looking good so far


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get off here & get moving, going to clean out my greenhouse so if it ever warms enough to put plants in it it's ready. It becomes a catch all the rest of the year so always needs spring cleaning I will see how I feel when that's done maybe start on the big flower bed.
GKs are back tomorrow. DS said last night when he picked them up that he will have several overtime shifts on his week off so I will probably have them some of those days as well. I already have 10 days marked on th calendar


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up for the morning so I'd best go get around and ready to head to the gym and knit group, I don't think my jammies would be appropriate wear. 
Okay, I'm really going, though rather caught up in Dr. Who reruns, Matt Smith episodes now, I think they went through all the David Tennent ones last month, any, oh yah, getting off here and getting ready to go. 
Have a great day/night. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> 176 total rows, but my next row jumps from 157 stitches to 307 stitches, but that is the last big increase in stitches.


That's a lot of stitches. Do take it easy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, just with butter & salt. Do you put something different on it?
> We had it once at friends & she had wrapped it in ham.


I love the white asparagus (that you get in jars) with mayonnaise poured over it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marikay!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen. Thank you. Knew you would love the tat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikay, Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.
Kate, adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


And did they go straight to bed ????
Luke looks so cute in his glasses


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive 
readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


darowil said:


> Hope nothing new turns up including needing new glasses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have basted them with Italian dressing or marinated them in it before grilling. Also wrapped them in bacon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, just with butter & salt. Do you put something different on it?
> We had it once at friends & she had wrapped it in ham.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute they are! Definitely two little monkeys!


KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


That's really good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Adorable!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, my son got a degree in professional stage lighting as a lighting designer from the College of Santa Fe. He began working with the acrobats where he did lighting designs, ran the light board for shows, etc. He also was one of the drivers to take them to all their performances, which were all over the United States. They performed a holiday show in NYC. several times at Christmas. It was amazing to me to hear him converse in Mandarin to the troup. The only show out of the country was last year when they asked him to design a show for a performance in Oman. He was able to get some time off the job he had at that time to travel and do the show. I am glad he is settled down in one place now, and he is very happy.


Mandarin...... Way beyond my language skills. How interesting. My daughter is a stage manager, at times. I never was called to do lights, but had to run her sound board on more than one occasion. The behind the scenes of any production is quite fascinating and a whole lot of work Glad he is in one place now. You know where to find him!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/virus-shawl---virustuch
> 
> I ended up following the videos as I am not good at crochet charts yet.
> 
> Mainly just doing some picking up, any deep cleaning has to wait or be done by hubby....


Thanks for the link. I can crochet but it hurts my wrist. Darn.

You are doing better than me. I am not even doing the picking up and it sure shows!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> You roar lady, you are brave and strong.


 :sm16: and sore.... (but fine today.)

Love the picture of your DD and SIL. My SIL is Mark as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea, the safety check thing. The students and staff have to be pretty shook up.


It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.

I am considering running away and joining the circus......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just found you guys. ????????????????
> 
> Will check in tomorrow sometime. I have to finish last week's ktp and then catch up on this one.


Good.... you have been missed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, is Plano Tx near to where you live? The home headquarters for the acrobat troupe is in Plano and my son spent a few summers there. During the summer DS usually worked on equipment and helped get the vehicles serviced for touring. It's a good thing he learned to work on cars from his dad when he was growing up. I remember one summer when he told me he was repairing lights on a big back drop and had to spread it out on the floor because it was so big. This group became almost like family to him.


Yes, I am within a mile of the dividing line between Plano and Richardson.... My GD attends Plano East HS and there are 2, maybe 3 other high schools. It is a big suburb. I am betting that group is one that does an annual free show for an event held for Chinese culture, etc. Darn, he could have come over for BBQ!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are finally having some nice weather Bonnie sure hope you have seen the last of the snow
> If you find some ambition can you send me some i took the dog for a short walk yesterday and that was that I felt awful when I got home and slept the afternoon away
> Think I could do with some new batteries


OR quit doing so much until your throat is better and your batteries are recharged!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad she is safe . Hope you too feel better now after all the poking and prodding . Is your wound healing well ?


Feeling much better today, but not looking forward to her visit tomorrow. We will be having a conversation..... Everyone is very pleased with wound progress... just a long process because of depth. Anxious to see what doc says this Friday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i should have reported before now. no baby - looked and looked - but no. and no pictures to bring home to share with family and friends.
> 
> nothing else to report until i see the doctor the 21st of this month.
> 
> ...


Perfect description. Even when they point things out, I have trouble seeing! (Sorry no little one to spoil.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your shawl is lovely. I can't imagine doing 25 of them though. Don't overwork your shoulder. My surgery was 3 yrs ago & I still have to be careful not to overdo the knitting, too many hours just seems to irritate it also heavy lifting makes it ache at night


SO clearing all the garden refuse was a good idea? I had a frozen shoulder about 7 yrs, ago and did a lot of therapy. It is good, but I still have to have a pillow under it for scans and such. I can do anything but it just does not lay flat or have complete range so bothersome.... and I like to sleep on that side with arm up. Not always a good idea.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The route they take is imprinted on the matriarch of the herd through the generations , she will lead them the same route that the herd has taken for generations , there are farmers now shooting them because the herd is going through their field but that is the way they have been going to food or water for generations
> I watched a programme about a herd were the matriarch had been killed and a younger female was trying to lead them but she didn't have the knowledge of how to safely cross the river I was threatening to do the camera men serious damage if the young ones didn't make it , I'm a nervous wreck when I watch nature programmes but I do like watching them


Interesting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up here. Sorry I havent commented much. Off to get some sleep, I hope.


Get some sleep while you can. Hope your wait is nearly over.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth is growing up. Today I got blocks out and put a few together in a simple low wall or so I thought. Elizabeth looked at and then said Toot-Toot and started running it on the floor going Toot-toot. Then she stopped and got some blocks and put them together and said Toot-toot, and proceeded to push it as she had mine. So a very definite intention to make a toot-toot.


Love watching the wheels spin in those little heads. They can come up with the darndest things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No! So sorry to hear this. :sm13: Healing wishes coming your way.


Thanks..... Much better today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Those are cute little monkeys!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


Mine are going the same way Gwen. I no longer need glasses for driving or distance vision only for reading. So good to be able to get away with cheap reading glasses! At one time my glasses were the first thing I reached for in the morning to find my way to the bathroom!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love the white asparagus (that you get in jars) with mayonnaise poured over it.


I've never seen that here, I have seen some pickled though but never tried it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Positive thoughts Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


My kids & GKs like that one.

What a great photo of Luke & Caitlin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


????????. Mine keep getting worse????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You mentioned 2 nurses and it taking so long. Were they training someone? If so, let them know you are not to be practiced on. Hope that wasn't the situation. Big Hugs!


NO, one was an RN and has to come once a month per Medicare rules and my insurance follows those guidelines as well. The other is an LVN and she wanted to see what I was complaining about on the phone so she came as well, and insisted on doing the change. Since the two of them are friends and have worked together a long time, the RN did not intervene. The LVN is good, but does it differently than others and I don't think it is particularly a good way. There has been some minor issue with it every time. We will chat about it tomorrow but I don't want to make her mad..... She could take it out on the wound!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have basted them with Italian dressing or marinated them in it before grilling. Also wrapped them in bacon.


That sounds good.

I've used Italian dressing in ground pork burgers that we barbecue, they taste like souvlaki


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw Kurt Russell on Good Morning America; boy has he aged nicely!


And Goldie still looks fantastic as well. Good gene pools, I guess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie have you tried grilling asparagus? It is delicious!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


OMG, you have a crazy time going on, no wonder you want to run away.
I hope Livey can find another job & older GD get through her year with no more incidents, seems crazy the looney toons can't be caught & prosecuted


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course - guess i was thinking all of australia got 'flooding' rains. not very smart of me. there are certainly areas in the states and get more or less than we do. but didn't you have a lot of rain last year - i remember you showing us a sign that said deep water. --- sam



darowil said:


> 1 1/2 inches in a weekend is a lot for me. Depends on where in Australia. Our average annual rainfall is 21 1/2 inches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a dime. --- sam



darowil said:


> No money then :sm25:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she will probably lay down the the baby will pop out. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well still nothing more happening with DD, she has gone to lie down and will let me know if there is any change. And I will go to bed shortly too and try and sleep. Surely this baby is nearly here....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder why she couldn't find us? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She posted on last weeks KTP, that she is outside a lot in the good weather, but had not yet found this week's!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's also why even a small cut looks like there's been a murder????


True.... Just found out this morning that DH will have to have the MOHS procedure o skin cancer on forehead again. It is at the top of the scar from last time on forehead. He tells everyone he was in a duel..... Guess the Three Musketeers are needing him again! (Wish he would get it scheduled..... It takes awhile to get on Dr.s' calendar)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SO clearing all the garden refuse was a good idea? I had a frozen shoulder about 7 yrs, ago and did a lot of therapy. It is good, but I still have to have a pillow under it for scans and such. I can do anything but it just does not lay flat or have complete range so bothersome.... and I like to sleep on that side with arm up. Not always a good idea.


Clearing the garden mess wasn't too hard on my shoulder unless I pull really hard on something or lift something heavy it's OK.
I got the greenhouse cleaned & my big flower bed, about 120 feet long, cleaned this morning. I found lots of quack grass coming amount the perennials so need to get out the Roundup & a paint brush & get them before they get out of hand. I don't think I will do that today as thunderstorms are in the forcast & there's some nasty black clouds floating about


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


I hope it's nothing serious, Sam. 
My DH has had cysts in his kidneys for years, his dad too, apparently it's hereditary & often causes no trouble, hope it's the same for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Soooo cute! (Don't all kids love to jump on the bed? I remember brother holding on to headboard and jumping forever instead of napping...) Never heard the song though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


You may not be worried, but those results do not sound good to me. I'll keep you in my prayers until you know more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen. Thank you. Knew you would love the tat.


I do too.  Does she have a full sleeve?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


Great.... I am overdue to see if time for cataract surgery but thought I would wait until all meds were out of system. Same with dentist.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


The cysts may have caused your pain recently. DD just had scan of kidney and there is some thickening.... Have no idea what that means but she has to see a different urologist. No sense being worried until there is a reason.... Just love waiting for test results! Those masses could just be fatty tissue. Sending positive and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm caught up for the morning so I'd best go get around and ready to head to the gym and knit group, I don't think my jammies would be appropriate wear.
> Okay, I'm really going, though rather caught up in Dr. Who reruns, Matt Smith episodes now, I think they went through all the David Tennent ones last month, any, oh yah, getting off here and getting ready to go.
> Have a great day/night.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooooh, a fellow Doctor Who fan!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, you have a crazy time going on, no wonder you want to run away.
> I hope Livey can find another job & older GD get through her year with no more incidents, seems crazy the looney toons can't be caught & prosecuted


They did arrest the guy who did the stabbings, but there are probably others. Nothing like a college campus and young people trying to make a statement..... Wish I could just wrap them both in bubble wrap or lock them in a closet until they hit 25 or 30....... (There was another murder on campus early this year... a young woman walking back to dorm... The guy was homeless and had been released from psychiatric care.) Life must be led, but the times are getting so scary.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


Nice!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Clearing the garden mess wasn't too hard on my shoulder unless I pull really hard on something or lift something heavy it's OK.
> I got the greenhouse cleaned & my big flower bed, about 120 feet long, cleaned this morning. I found lots of quack grass coming amount the perennials so need to get out the Roundup & a paint brush & get them before they get out of hand. I don't think I will do that today as thunderstorms are in the forcast & there's some nasty black clouds floating about


Like the paint brush idea! I hate it when DH sprays because he doesn't shield the stuff I'm trying to grow.... like the perennials,


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


Good plan, the circus would be far more relaxing!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, caught up so guess I will go see if DH took my car. If not, I may get dressed and go have nails done and the drugstore. If he did, guess I will iron. That man and his shirts! I'm not caught up from last week and then he was gifted an armload as well..... (BIG SIGH)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure i see the problem here - knit a pair of each pattern - then if you want you can wear one of each but still have two pair. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I am still wrestling with the thought. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIKAY i hope you are having a great day and celebrating up a storm. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too precious - rosy cheeks and super smiles. how is luke doing with his glasses? --- sam



KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would too. hope things settle down to a low roar soon. this certainly is not helping you any - all that stress can't be good for you wound healing. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Positive thoughts Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have every right to complain - i bet they would if they were in your position. i would not worry about her being mad - if she is a professional she will understand. but stick up for yourself jynx - you're the one putting up with the pain. i think you are like me - i dislike seeing anyone in pain - i really dislike it when it is my own. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> NO, one was an RN and has to come once a month per Medicare rules and my insurance follows those guidelines as well. The other is an LVN and she wanted to see what I was complaining about on the phone so she came as well, and insisted on doing the change. Since the two of them are friends and have worked together a long time, the RN did not intervene. The LVN is good, but does it differently than others and I don't think it is particularly a good way. There has been some minor issue with it every time. We will chat about it tomorrow but I don't want to make her mad..... She could take it out on the wound!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they still married - kurt and goldie? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> And Goldie still looks fantastic as well. Good gene pools, I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

120" long - and how wide? and you cleaned it in one day. i don't see how you keep your battery charged to get everything done like you do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Clearing the garden mess wasn't too hard on my shoulder unless I pull really hard on something or lift something heavy it's OK.
> I got the greenhouse cleaned & my big flower bed, about 120 feet long, cleaned this morning. I found lots of quack grass coming amount the perennials so need to get out the Roundup & a paint brush & get them before they get out of hand. I don't think I will do that today as thunderstorms are in the forcast & there's some nasty black clouds floating about


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - i am really not worried. i put it down to new doctor finding out what he can about me. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, Sam.
> My DH has had cysts in his kidneys for years, his dad too, apparently it's hereditary & often causes no trouble, hope it's the same for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go jynx. --- sam

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x124u3i_five-little-monkeys-jumping-on-the-bed-with-lyrics-kids-songs-nursery-rhymes-by-eflashapps_music



Dreamweaver said:


> Soooo cute! (Don't all kids love to jump on the bed? I remember brother holding on to headboard and jumping forever instead of napping...) Never heard the song though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i appreciate that jeanette - i really do - but i just can't allow myself to get too wrapped up in it. there are enough other things to worry about me - i just don't need any more.
i do appreciate the prayers though. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> You may not be worried, but those results do not sound good to me. I'll keep you in my prayers until you know more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fatty tissue - that sounds right. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The cysts may have caused your pain recently. DD just had scan of kidney and there is some thickening.... Have no idea what that means but she has to see a different urologist. No sense being worried until there is a reason.... Just love waiting for test results! Those masses could just be fatty tissue. Sending positive and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder why she couldn't find us? --- sam


Probably because of the very high page count Sam!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would too. hope things settle down to a low roar soon. this certainly is not helping you any - all that stress can't be good for you wound healing. --- sam


No, it's not but I think chocolate might help......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have every right to complain - i bet they would if they were in your position. i would not worry about her being mad - if she is a professional she will understand. but stick up for yourself jynx - you're the one putting up with the pain. i think you are like me - i dislike seeing anyone in pain - i really dislike it when it is my own. --- sam


 :sm17: :sm17: Definitely do not believe in being in pain. That is why we have drugs. (but doing fine without except when they poke!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they still married - kurt and goldie? --- sam


They never married. Maybe that is why they are still together!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go jynx. --- sam
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x124u3i_five-little-monkeys-jumping-on-the-bed-with-lyrics-kids-songs-nursery-rhymes-by-eflashapps_music


Cute.... Never heard it before but saw a lot of familiar old classics.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> fatty tissue - that sounds right. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: I think I may have the same problem.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Cysts in the kidneys are very common as we advance in age. May or may not be of any problem. Glad for the cat scan as one needs to know if there are cysts on the liver as well. Wishing healing thoughts to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm caught up for the morning so I'd best go get around and ready to head to the gym and knit group, I don't think my jammies would be appropriate wear.
> Okay, I'm really going, though rather caught up in Dr. Who reruns, Matt Smith episodes now, I think they went through all the David Tennent ones last month, any, oh yah, getting off here and getting ready to go.
> Have a great day/night.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The new series has just started here and Peter Capaldi s last as Dr who and I for one am glad as I'm not keen on him as the doctor he's a better actor as the bad guy 
There is a rumour going round that Chris Marshall might be the next doctor


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> OR quit doing so much until your throat is better and your batteries are recharged!


I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Feeling much better today, but not looking forward to her visit tomorrow. We will be having a conversation..... Everyone is very pleased with wound progress... just a long process because of depth. Anxious to see what doc says this Friday.


Hopefully he will be pleased with it too fingers crossed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


That's good news. Hope you'll be able to get a hood night's sleep snd wake with no more throat pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Soooo cute! (Don't all kids love to jump on the bed? I remember brother holding on to headboard and jumping forever instead of napping...) Never heard the song though.


One of those that starts at 10 and goes down....

10 little monkeys jumping on the bed,
One fell off and bumped his head,
Mama phoned the doctor and the doctor said,
"No more monkeys jumping on the bed!"

9 little monkeys jumping on the bed
One fell off and...............................you get the picture?! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I understand your concern. If it were me, I'd call the doctors office back and say I can't remember what he said, can you tell me or have him call me back?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Hopefully they are just being extra cautious and it could just be fatty tissue , no point worrying about anything till you have to


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> too precious - rosy cheeks and super smiles. how is luke doing with his glasses? --- sam


He's doing remarkably well and has kept them on with no problems. He says he sees a difference with his glasses on (no pun intended!) and I think he must as he is quite happy to wear them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, you have a crazy time going on, no wonder you want to run away.
> I hope Livey can find another job & older GD get through her year with no more incidents, seems crazy the looney toons can't be caught & prosecuted


Well said Bonnie.

Jynx, hope life settles down and you get to have rest and peace.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news. Hope you'll be able to get a hood night's sleep snd wake with no more throat pain.


Thanks Jeanette I'm heading there now . Goodnight


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go jynx. --- sam
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x124u3i_five-little-monkeys-jumping-on-the-bed-with-lyrics-kids-songs-nursery-rhymes-by-eflashapps_music


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news. Hope you'll be able to get a hood night's sleep snd wake with no more throat pain.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Jeanette I'm heading there now . Goodnight


Night Night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said Bonnie.
> 
> Jynx, hope life settles down and you get to have rest and peace.


Me, too. Hope you were able to get out for a manicure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk at 6 a.m. Came home and took nap as I'd been up since 3 a.m.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like the paint brush idea! I hate it when DH sprays because he doesn't shield the stuff I'm trying to grow.... like the perennials,


I use a paint brush or sometimes I get heavy rubber gloves & spray on the gloves & just touch what I want to kill, it works well & saves the good plants, so much easier than trying to shield stuff


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they still married - kurt and goldie? --- sam


I don't think they ever were but have been together about 30 years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 120" long - and how wide? and you cleaned it in one day. i don't see how you keep your battery charged to get everything done like you do. --- sam


It's about 6 feet wide, there's room for the tiller to run behind & in front & I plant petunias in front & there's perennials down the centre, it looks quite good in summer but thank goodness for the tiller otherwise I could never do it. Keeping the quack grass under control is a big challenge. It really doesn't take that much work once it's cleaned up, maybe every 2-3 weeks all summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


I'm glad you are finally on the mend


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of those feeling better and enjoyed the pictures. Love the story of Elizabeth and her toot toot. I'm still rather in a funk...picked up the crochet for a bit but bored with it. Eh, the mojo will come back eventually. Last night I frogged the knitted hat back to the ribbing as I didn't write down what I did and couldn't remember. I need to do some serious cleaning in the workroom too. I should write a list and get to it. And of course, the quilt is waiting, and I need to get two patterns out this month. So not lacking for things to do, just motivation. At least the weather is improving. Soap supplies need using up too, so may make another batch. That takes up space in the workroom as well. I'm hoping to gain enough space to put up the quilting frame...wish me luck!

Healing thoughts for those still in need. Looking forward to hearing Cathy's new grandbaby has arrived.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIKAY!!!*

Ps, hope that I spelled your name correctly, if not, I'm so sorry, I'm horrible at name spelling and spell check doesn't help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Awe, aren't they just darling!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have basted them with Italian dressing or marinated them in it before grilling. Also wrapped them in bacon.


David loves them when I bundle them with bacon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


Oh that's really scary, as if college students don't have enough to worry about without that, I agree, don't wear sorority gear outside and hopefully she won't have to go to too many more events if they don't give back her dues. 
That's a lot going on in the family, I agree, Livey doesn't need to be alone that much this summer, hopefully she'll pick up a job somewhere anyway. I hope that your DSIL can get his surgery scheduled and DH can get his procedure scheduled and done. HUGS!! You need them. 
My dad quit school a month before graduating high school to join Barnum & Bailey circus as a rigger, chopped off his fingers with a table saw, got one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles, and then went to the Air Force. lol 
So if you run away to join the circus, don't chop off your fingers on a table saw please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Oh dear, well don't borrow trouble, hopefully it's just fatty tissue that happens and nothing more serious, but it is hard not to worry. Will keep praying that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ooooh, a fellow Doctor Who fan!!!


It's all NanaCaren's fault! LOL!!! But really I started watching and yes, I'm addicted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure i see the problem here - knit a pair of each pattern - then if you want you can wear one of each but still have two pair. --- sam


LOL!!! I was thinking of that, but then again, I may not get to the second pair for a while, so if I do one of each, I can order another skein of the same color and make another mixed set so that I have 2 of each. lol So many patterns and so little time. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they still married - kurt and goldie? --- sam


They are still together, they never married though. Goldie said she'd done that and it didn't work, she changed who she was when married and it didn't work, so they'd just be happy together the way they are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The new series has just started here and Peter Capaldi s last as Dr who and I for one am glad as I'm not keen on him as the doctor he's a better actor as the bad guy
> There is a rumour going round that Chris Marshall might be the next doctor


It started here too, I'm watching CLASS too, it's pretty good. I agree, I love Peter Capaldi, but not as the doctor so much, they took it to a way to dark place last season. I think he might be a good doctor, I miss David Tennent and Matt Smith, yes, I watch the reruns. lolol I love the day of the doctor with both of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


Very good! Hopefully it will be better and better as you go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's doing remarkably well and has kept them on with no problems. He says he sees a difference with his glasses on (no pun intended!) and I think he must as he is quite happy to wear them.


That's great, getting them to keep them on is usually half the battle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's about 6 feet wide, there's room for the tiller to run behind & in front & I plant petunias in front & there's perennials down the centre, it looks quite good in summer but thank goodness for the tiller otherwise I could never do it. Keeping the quack grass under control is a big challenge. It really doesn't take that much work once it's cleaned up, maybe every 2-3 weeks all summer


David needs to get the tiller out and do our veggie garden so that it's ready when I am, I'd do it but it's his baby, so...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have a full tummy from over eating dinner (refried beans, brown rice, chicken, white cheddar, crushed tomatoes, and sour cream all mixed together then eaten in Romaine lettuce leaves) and caught up here for the time being so I think I'll get my knitting back out and check out my sock forums, and just check back here periodically. I think I need a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


I don't blame you for wanting to join the circus. I would too if I had to deal with all that. Good luck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Feeling much better today, but not looking forward to her visit tomorrow. We will be having a conversation..... Everyone is very pleased with wound progress... just a long process because of depth. Anxious to see what doc says this Friday.


I hope Friday brings good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Hopefully the CT scan will show that it's not something to worry about.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> True.... Just found out this morning that DH will have to have the MOHS procedure o skin cancer on forehead again. It is at the top of the scar from last time on forehead. He tells everyone he was in a duel..... Guess the Three Musketeers are needing him again! (Wish he would get it scheduled..... It takes awhile to get on Dr.s' calendar)


You'll have to nag him. It's not something to fool around with.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They did arrest the guy who did the stabbings, but there are probably others. Nothing like a college campus and young people trying to make a statement..... Wish I could just wrap them both in bubble wrap or lock them in a closet until they hit 25 or 30....... (There was another murder on campus early this year... a young woman walking back to dorm... The guy was homeless and had been released from psychiatric care.) Life must be led, but the times are getting so scary.


That's terrible. Seems like there isn't any safe place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can so relate. At least one thing is getting better as I get older...LOL!


angelam said:


> Mine are going the same way Gwen. I no longer need glasses for driving or distance vision only for reading. So good to be able to get away with cheap reading glasses! At one time my glasses were the first thing I reached for in the morning to find my way to the bathroom!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they still married - kurt and goldie? --- sam


No, they never did get married but have been together for about 34 years (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was your age (I am a a bit older than you) mine did too but since I had the cataract surgery last year they have continued to improve.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Mine keep getting worse????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use a paint brush or sometimes I get heavy rubber gloves & spray on the gloves & just touch what I want to kill, it works well & saves the good plants, so much easier than trying to shield stuff


I used to get a coffee filter, cut a hole in the centre, put it over the plant and then spray. Kept the spray off the neighbouring plants but your method sounds good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well either way you will be in my prayers that all will turn out okay. Do keep us posted Sam.



thewren said:


> thanks bonnie - i am really not worried. i put it down to new doctor finding out what he can about me. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had thunder showers all afternoon, still rumbling out there. I decided I should get "inside stuff" done so if it's nice tomorrow I can get outside. I got the laundry done & cleaned the church- my last time for now- now I'm holding down the couch, I'm pooped????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just popped in as I was awoken by some shouting outside, alls quiet again now. It is 3.15a.m. Am way behind but just need to say that I'm hoping all goes well with your scan, Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just frittered away this evening instead of getting back on the sewing machine. The pattern I've been working on is so poorly written; very confusing. I have I feeling I in for some more seam ripping. I'm going to go read it again and ponder about it one last time then head to be. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


 :sm24: i know just what yawning feels like with that..... OUCH! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully he will be pleased with it too fingers crossed


He has always been pleased, but that doesn't mean he will let me off machine!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just frittered away this evening instead of getting back on the sewing machine. The pattern I've been working on is so poorly written; very confusing. I have I feeling I in for some more seam ripping. I'm going to go read it again and ponder about it one last time then head to be. TTYL


I know what that's like, I hope you get it figured out or are able to wing it. 
I just had to frog the first four rows of my leg, I dropped a stitch and unfortunately they are twisted and cabled, so it was easier to rip back than try to finagle it to be where and how it's supposed to be, now to start back at row one of the chart, wish me luck. And I was cruising along so well....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said Bonnie.
> 
> Jynx, hope life settles down and you get to have rest and peace.


 :sm24: :sm24: We could all use a little of both! Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Hope you were able to get out for a manicure.


Didn't happen, Maybe tomorrow, if nurse comes at a reasonable time.

I can see that the nursery owner is unhappy that I haven't planted/watered flowers. (I'm betting he didn't charge us for them.) Just can't do it... so will have to place them where I want and G will have to deal with it. (Wish he wouldn't "surprise" me when it involves my participation! 
Very thoughtful, but not thought out well.) He did go out and water them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk at 6 a.m. Came home and took nap as I'd been up since 3 a.m.


That is taking "early riser" to the extreme. Hope it was a long nap.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use a paint brush or sometimes I get heavy rubber gloves & spray on the gloves & just touch what I want to kill, it works well & saves the good plants, so much easier than trying to shield stuff


:sm24: Just told DH those tricks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad to hear of those feeling better and enjoyed the pictures. Love the story of Elizabeth and her toot toot. I'm still rather in a funk...picked up the crochet for a bit but bored with it. Eh, the mojo will come back eventually. Last night I frogged the knitted hat back to the ribbing as I didn't write down what I did and couldn't remember. I need to do some serious cleaning in the workroom too. I should write a list and get to it. And of course, the quilt is waiting, and I need to get two patterns out this month. So not lacking for things to do, just motivation. At least the weather is improving. Soap supplies need using up too, so may make another batch. That takes up space in the workroom as well. I'm hoping to gain enough space to put up the quilting frame...wish me luck!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those still in need. Looking forward to hearing Cathy's new grandbaby has arrived.


I'm in about the same spot. Did you ever find the cutting mat?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's really scary, as if college students don't have enough to worry about without that, I agree, don't wear sorority gear outside and hopefully she won't have to go to too many more events if they don't give back her dues.
> That's a lot going on in the family, I agree, Livey doesn't need to be alone that much this summer, hopefully she'll pick up a job somewhere anyway. I hope that your DSIL can get his surgery scheduled and DH can get his procedure scheduled and done. HUGS!! You need them.
> My dad quit school a month before graduating high school to join Barnum & Bailey circus as a rigger, chopped off his fingers with a table saw, got one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles, and then went to the Air Force. lol
> So if you run away to join the circus, don't chop off your fingers on a table saw please.


 :sm16: You've convinced me. What a life your dad led. (My brother almost lost his thumb to a table saw... I make G use a push stick or side guard all the time...)
Police now say the stabber was involuntarily committed, released. No connection to Greeks..... but I looked up the vandalism record and there have been four or more frats vandalized since mid-April. Racist and Rapist overtones and one of the houses does have a bad history. No sororities hit. I can see why the kids are still feeling threatened and unsafe. Glad the year is almost over. (Then again, she is staying to work all summer. The job is not on campus.... YEAH)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have a full tummy from over eating dinner (refried beans, brown rice, chicken, white cheddar, crushed tomatoes, and sour cream all mixed together then eaten in Romaine lettuce leaves) and caught up here for the time being so I think I'll get my knitting back out and check out my sock forums, and just check back here periodically. I think I need a cup of Earl Grey.


Sounds yummy. I overate and tummy is not thrilled about it. One page to go and will be caught up. Time to take pills and think about going to sleep. Keep those needles clicking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> You'll have to nag him. It's not something to fool around with.


You are right and I think he was just stressed today with so many other things. I'm already nagging about 2 other appointments I want him to move up... One step forward, two back... I'll just keep plugging away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm16: You've convinced me. What a life your dad led. (My brother almost lost his thumb to a table saw... I make G use a push stick or side guard all the time...)
> Police now say the stabber was involuntarily committed, released. No connection to Greeks..... but I looked up the vandalism record and there have been four or more frats vandalized since mid-April. Racist and Rapist overtones and one of the houses does have a bad history. No sororities hit. I can see why the kids are still feeling threatened and unsafe. Glad the year is almost over. (Then again, she is staying to work all summer. The job is not on campus.... YEAH)


Yes, the dingbat, 19 at the time of his little act of stupidity, put his hand under the table saw to see if it was working, yah, my dad the genius. I love him but he didn't always think things through to fruition. :sm16: 
When in the Air Force he was stationed at Quantico for part of his time, his security check went back at least 4 generations, and he had some interesting stories to tell, not military secrets or details on anything, just general little stories, they wanted him to re-up but he was on a desk job at that time and the typing was too hard with his fingers, he said if they'd have changed his designation, he'd have stayed in. I guess then I wouldn't exist as he'd probably not married mom, but then again, maybe he would have, they were introduced by his sister so no telling. lol

It's very good that her job is not on campus, I'm really glad that he was targeting sororities perse, but I think the kids should be careful and on guard for the rest of the semester for sure with the way things are going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds yummy. I overate and tummy is not thrilled about it. One page to go and will be caught up. Time to take pills and think about going to sleep. Keep those needles clicking.


Mine's not too happy with me either, but it sure tasted good going down. lol 
I'm back on track, I think. 
Have a good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the dingbat, 19 at the time of his little act of stupidity, put his hand under the table saw to see if it was working, yah, my dad the genius. I love him but he didn't always think things through to fruition. :sm16:
> When in the Air Force he was stationed at Quantico for part of his time, his security check went back at least 4 generations, and he had some interesting stories to tell, not military secrets or details on anything, just general little stories, they wanted him to re-up but he was on a desk job at that time and the typing was too hard with his fingers, he said if they'd have changed his designation, he'd have stayed in. I guess then I wouldn't exist as he'd probably not married mom, but then again, maybe he would have, they were introduced by his sister so no telling. lol
> 
> It's very good that her job is not on campus, I'm really glad that he was targeting sororities perse, but I think the kids should be careful and on guard for the rest of the semester for sure with the way things are going.


I can just imagine the stories. I love hearing old antics and things from Dad and grandfather's past. They were rather wild in their youth. (Maybe that is why Dad was so tough on us!) People always say "They wouldn't change a thing" about their lives. I don't agree with that but sure glad I have the kids and grands that I do. Wish I could change some of the stupid things in the past, but you have to take the bad with the good.

Do you watch the Quantico show?

Off to find pills so sweet dreams all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can just imagine the stories. I love hearing old antics and things from Dad and grandfather's past. They were rather wild in their youth. (Maybe that is why Dad was so tough on us!) People always say "They wouldn't change a thing" about their lives. I don't agree with that but sure glad I have the kids and grands that I do. Wish I could change some of the stupid things in the past, but you have to take the bad with the good.
> 
> Do you watch the Quantico show?
> 
> Off to find pills so sweet dreams all.


I'd change a few of the stupid, but they taught us lessons so maybe not. lol 
No, but I want to, I need to pull it up on Netflix and watch it there. 
See you tomorrow, fingers crossed that the nurse is a bit more gentle and successful in getting a seal.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> The new series has just started here and Peter Capaldi s last as Dr who and I for one am glad as I'm not keen on him as the doctor he's a better actor as the bad guy
> There is a rumour going round that Chris Marshall might be the next doctor


I actually like him as the Doctor, personally, I was just glad to see Clara go, she was my least favorite companion, just rubbed me the wrong way....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> It started here too, I'm watching CLASS too, it's pretty good. I agree, I love Peter Capaldi, but not as the doctor so much, they took it to a way to dark place last season. I think he might be a good doctor, I miss David Tennent and Matt Smith, yes, I watch the reruns. lolol I love the day of the doctor with both of them.


My husband and I watch as much as we can, I got him hooked when we first met. I like the day is the doctor, but my favorite is any of them with The Master or River. I named my cat River Song, lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I actually like him as the Doctor, personally, I was just glad to see Clara go, she was my least favorite companion, just rubbed me the wrong way....


I think he was best in the first season he was the doctor in and they've brought back a bit of his fun side this season, I didn't mind Clara with Matt Smith but the chemistry wasn't there with PC. I'm liking this season much better than last season I think so far. I miss Rose and Amy, I loved Rory though, he was so loyal, I loved Craig from the two episodes with Matt Smith too, he was just so funny. Of course Capt. Jack Harkness isn't hard on the eyes at all, goodness, I did enjoy Torchwood until they got a bit convoluted.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am within a mile of the dividing line between Plano and Richardson.... My GD attends Plano East HS and there are 2, maybe 3 other high schools. It is a big suburb. I am betting that group is one that does an annual free show for an event held for Chinese culture, etc. Darn, he could have come over for BBQ!


Yes, I'm sure he would loved that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My husband and I watch as much as we can, I got him hooked when we first met. I like the day is the doctor, but my favorite is any of them with The Master or River. I named my cat River Song, lol.


I sure hope they find reasons to bring River back periodically, I really Love Alex Kingston in that part, you gotta love River.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Feeling much better today, but not looking forward to her visit tomorrow. We will be having a conversation..... Everyone is very pleased with wound progress... just a long process because of depth. Anxious to see what doc says this Friday.


My wound had depth for what seemed forever, and I was getting so tired of the wound vac, but then it seemed liked it closed all at once. I hope it resolves soon for you, too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope they find reasons to bring River back periodically, I really Love Alex Kingston in that part, you gotta love River.


I like River too, and have just started watching the new series with Capaldi, as the Dr. He's different and am getting used to him, and the new lady with him.
Don't like the chubby assistant guy though, he's not holding my interest. I first saw it back in the 60s in black and white when it first began. Have missed quite a lot of it, over the years, but did enjoy David Tennant, he was excellent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who was talking about moving a heavy desk - anyhow - look at this - it might be your answer. --- sam

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Retractable-Casters/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in about the same spot. Did you ever find the cutting mat?


Nope! I bought a new one. :sm16: I did get some of the quilt as you go blocks basted, but I need more spray, and definitely prefer the other brand. This one stinks (that is, it works fine but has a bad smell)!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just popped in as I was awoken by some shouting outside, alls quiet again now. It is 3.15a.m. Am way behind but just need to say that I'm hoping all goes well with your scan, Sam.


Did you have a lovely weekend Mary, learn anything new ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I actually like him as the Doctor, personally, I was just glad to see Clara go, she was my least favorite companion, just rubbed me the wrong way....


I think Donna Noble was my least favourite , she was companion when David Tennent was Dr who , but I think it's because I'm not keen on Katherine Tate who played her .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think he was best in the first season he was the doctor in and they've brought back a bit of his fun side this season, I didn't mind Clara with Matt Smith but the chemistry wasn't there with PC. I'm liking this season much better than last season I think so far. I miss Rose and Amy, I loved Rory though, he was so loyal, I loved Craig from the two episodes with Matt Smith too, he was just so funny. Of course Capt. Jack Harkness isn't hard on the eyes at all, goodness, I did enjoy Torchwood until they got a bit convoluted.


I liked Torchwood too but agree it got really weird,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I like River too, and have just started watching the new series with Capaldi, as the Dr. He's different and am getting used to him, and the new lady with him.
> Don't like the chubby assistant guy though, he's not holding my interest. I first saw it back in the 60s in black and white when it first began. Have missed quite a lot of it, over the years, but did enjoy David Tennant, he was excellent.


The music from the early ones scared me witless when I was little , I remember being at my aunties and hiding behind the couch


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think Donna Noble was my least favourite , she was companion when David Tennent was Dr who , but I think it's because I'm not keen on Katherine Tate who played her .


I agree, she has the Catherine Tait show, and boy what a potty mouth!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks flyty1n - i don't think think it will amount to anything. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Cysts in the kidneys are very common as we advance in age. May or may not be of any problem. Glad for the cat scan as one needs to know if there are cysts on the liver as well. Wishing healing thoughts to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - tons of healing energy still zooming to you to speed up the healing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my favorite tea. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well I have a full tummy from over eating dinner (refried beans, brown rice, chicken, white cheddar, crushed tomatoes, and sour cream all mixed together then eaten in Romaine lettuce leaves) and caught up here for the time being so I think I'll get my knitting back out and check out my sock forums, and just check back here periodically. I think I need a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well either way you will be in my prayers that all will turn out okay. Do keep us posted Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending powerful positive thoughts your way. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I think Elizabeth certainly loves trains, too cute! Maybe she'll be an engineer when she grows up.


Her mother at one point was going to become a tube driver in London. She loved the London Underground. Peadiatric Oncology is a far step away from a Tube driver!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think I'll design my own next time and add cables and other texture.
> Oh by the way, I printed out a UK pattern that says to use poppers for the legs, I am thinking that that is what we call snaps?


I assume so- can't think of what we call them Originally for the metal ones we said press studs but not sure that is what we would say for the ones on kids clothes. More likely snaps than poppers though. Cathy do you know?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> 176 total rows, but my next row jumps from 157 stitches to 307 stitches, but that is the last big increase in stitches.


Thats a huge jump. You will sure notice a change in the speed of rows after that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Cute- does she mind having her bed invaded?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


Hope you can find that! Thats great news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikay, healing energy and prayers sent your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


Sounds like you need to run away- but you would look odd running away with your vac dragging along behind you. So often it is not one but a number of things that arise together and you feel you could manage one easily enough but not all the ones that come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Hoping the cat scan doesn't show up anything nasty for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> of course - guess i was thinking all of australia got 'flooding' rains. not very smart of me. there are certainly areas in the states and get more or less than we do. but didn't you have a lot of rain last year - i remember you showing us a sign that said deep water. --- sam


Yes we had a couple of really bad storms last year. Though the flooding was nothing like what the northern parts of the country for example get. And the wind was nothing like the hurricanes/cyclones/tornadoes that so many get. But it did knock out the power in the whole state out for a number of hours (and days in some places). The wind blew done the poles carrying the power for the whole state.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is not good news - sending lots of healing and positive energy to your mum and family. --- sam



darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is way past my bedtime. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad to hear of those feeling better and enjoyed the pictures. Love the story of Elizabeth and her toot toot. I'm still rather in a funk...picked up the crochet for a bit but bored with it. Eh, the mojo will come back eventually. Last night I frogged the knitted hat back to the ribbing as I didn't write down what I did and couldn't remember. I need to do some serious cleaning in the workroom too. I should write a list and get to it. And of course, the quilt is waiting, and I need to get two patterns out this month. So not lacking for things to do, just motivation. At least the weather is improving. Soap supplies need using up too, so may make another batch. That takes up space in the workroom as well. I'm hoping to gain enough space to put up the quilting frame...wish me luck!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those still in need. Looking forward to hearing Cathy's new grandbaby has arrived.


Maybe you need to aim to do one thing a day- a realistic amount for the day. That way things will slowly get done. And if you see yourself achieving something it is likely to help you get your mojo back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good advice fir me as im just starting back to gym. Working on arms as I walk Maya and waterjig so still need arn strength. Also hooing it will burn calories and raise metabolism. Monday did 2 sets of 15 reps on 7 different machines. Arms a tad sore but two tylenol help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


Glad you had a good day- and how wonderful that you will be able to get your hip done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume so- can't think of what we call them Originally for the metal ones we said press studs but not sure that is what we would say for the ones on kids clothes. More likely snaps than poppers though. Cathy do you know?


We would say press studs or poppers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cute- does she mind having her bed invaded?


Not when it's "Ook", her hero!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Sorry to hear that Margaret and fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite probably behind the times, but  Happy Birthday Marikay!


And from me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I watched her take mine and thought imaginative play here- sure got a shock when she then went and built her own deliberately.
> If she hadn't been saying toot-toot and pushing it back and forwards I wouldn't have realised this was anything more than putting blocks together :sm02:
> 
> Will sure see a big difference when she is away for 3 weeks later this month as she goes through another rapid progress spell.


Clever girl Elizabeth! :sm11: Isnt if fun just playing and watching and listening to toddlers. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just watching "stayin alive, Grammy salute to the Bee Gees. It is brilliant. Really enjoying it. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching "stayin alive, Grammy salute to the Bee Gees. It is brilliant. Really enjoying it. :sm24:


I've got the radio on which prompted me to come here. Dreamweaver was playing, often hear it so I probably think of Jynx more than anyone else here becuase I can't help but be think of her when I hear it. Which of course then gets thinking of the rest of you. 
I guess no sign of GD#2 yet as you are here and have said nothing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not when it's "Ook", her hero!


How sweet is that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another favourite song "2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed"!


Awww love seeing those little monkeys. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've got the radio on which prompted me to come here. Dreamweaver was playing, often hear it so I probably think of Jynx more than anyone else here becuase I can't help but be think of her when I hear it. Which of course then gets thinking of the rest of you.
> I guess no sign of GD#2 yet as you are here and have said nothing.


Still 10 pages behind, and nope nothing happening yet. So she is to go on monitor at 1pm (or whenever) tomorrow followed by seeing a doctor which is supposed to be at 2.30pm ( we hope). I think she is going to maybe ask for a "stretch and sweep" or at least talk about it. We will see I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from appointment and eyes have continued to improve! Distance vision is now 20/20 and only need inexpensive
> readers that I can pick up from the Dollar Store for.....$1!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> ok - the doctor's office called. they are going to order a cat scan. the ultrasound showed cysts on my kidneys and something about masses around my liver or something like that - i forget what they said - which shows you how worried i am. i should hear in a couple days about the cat scan. so now we will wait on the scan and go from there. --- sam


Thanks for the update. Take care of yourself Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, you have a crazy time going on, no wonder you want to run away.
> I hope Livey can find another job & older GD get through her year with no more incidents, seems crazy the looney toons can't be caught & prosecuted


RE Jynx.... ditto to all the above. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she will probably lay down the the baby will pop out. --- sam


LOL. This baby is too comfy I think, just doesnt want to pop.... yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still 10 pages behind, and nope nothing happening yet. So she is to go on monitor at 1pm (or whenever) tomorrow followed by seeing a doctor which is supposed to be at 2.30pm ( we hope). I think she is going to maybe ask for a "stretch and sweep" or at least talk about it. We will see I guess.


That will be a week late won't it? So won't go anymore than a week. What a shame they don't follow Vicky's obstetrician's thinking. She would have had the baby well and truely by now.

Just under this post I have an ad for maternity and nursing wear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely on the mend now as I've managed to stay awake all day ????, got a slight sore throat still mainly when I swallow or yawn which I want to do now I've thought about it not it no were like what it was


Great to hear you are finally on the mend. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That will be a week late won't it? So won't go anymore than a week. What a shame they don't follow Vicky's obstetrician's thinking. She would have had the baby well and truely by now.
> 
> Just under this post I have an ad for maternity and nursing wear!


Yes it will be a week over. Serena's Aunty had a baby 5 weeks ago and they let her go 12 days over. I hope DD doesnt have to go that far. :sm19:

I agree, if she had private cover and her own obstetrician I am sure she would have had baby by now. But everything does seem to be ok. We will see what they say tomorrow, fingers crossed we wont be there hours and hours. A friend of DD is having Serena while I go with DD. And yes I am taking knitting, drink, tablet and a book. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it will be a week over. Serena's Aunty had a baby 5 weeks ago and they let her go 12 days over. I hope DD doesnt have to go that far. :sm19:
> 
> I agree, if she had private cover and her own obstetrician I am sure she would have had baby by now. But everything does seem to be ok. We will see what they say tomorrow, fingers crossed we wont be there hours and hours. A friend of DD is having Serena while I go with DD. And yes I am taking knitting, drink, tablet and a book. LOL


Hopefully being all set for hours there they will be on time. Vick sees her obstetrician tomorrow as well- but just a normal routine 20 week visit. I get to pick Elizabeth up so Brett can get to take her for her 18 month immunisations (slightly early but makes sure she is covered while travelling).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's really scary, as if college students don't have enough to worry about without that, I agree, don't wear sorority gear outside and hopefully she won't have to go to too many more events if they don't give back her dues.
> That's a lot going on in the family, I agree, Livey doesn't need to be alone that much this summer, hopefully she'll pick up a job somewhere anyway. I hope that your DSIL can get his surgery scheduled and DH can get his procedure scheduled and done. HUGS!! You need them.
> My dad quit school a month before graduating high school to join Barnum & Bailey circus as a rigger, chopped off his fingers with a table saw, got one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles, and then went to the Air Force. lol
> So if you run away to join the circus, don't chop off your fingers on a table saw please.


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


Birthday wishes and hope plans for the hip surgery go forward.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Saying prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assume so- can't think of what we call them Originally for the metal ones we said press studs but not sure that is what we would say for the ones on kids clothes. More likely snaps than poppers though. Cathy do you know?


Gosh, ummmmm. I would probably say press studs I think. I dont reckon I have called them anything really. You got me there, not poppers anyway, but yeah maybe snaps? No help at all sorry. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and your mum for Friday and more information.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, ummmmm. I would probably say press studs I think. I dont reckon I have called them anything really. You got me there, not poppers anyway, but yeah maybe snaps? No help at all sorry. :sm19:


Well as it is two of us we don't need to feel silly!
I was moving around and David asked what I was doing. Going to bed I answered. What he exclaimed. Well I assured him I might not stay. In bed just before 10! Not often I beat him these days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


That is good news. Keep us posted and know we'll be sending healing energy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


I'm sorry to hear this. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got the radio on which prompted me to come here. Dreamweaver was playing, often hear it so I probably think of Jynx more than anyone else here becuase I can't help but be think of her when I hear it. Which of course then gets thinking of the rest of you.
> I guess no sign of GD#2 yet as you are here and have said nothing.


I've been getting ads for a quilting machine called Dreamweaver!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to aim to do one thing a day- a realistic amount for the day. That way things will slowly get done. And if you see yourself achieving something it is likely to help you get your mojo back.


Yes. It's a familiar cycle for me. I'll work on revising my never-ending list today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Darowil, so very sorry to hear about your mom. Thinking of you and prayers for your mom and the family as you make this new journey with her. Big Hugs and Love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.

Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hoping the cat scan doesn't show up anything nasty for you.


I'm with you on that.

Can't get over how your DGD is growing and so much fun to hear about her "toot toot." Aren't they amazing!!!!!! It blows my mind how much they understand and so early.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> I like River too, and have just started watching the new series with Capaldi, as the Dr. He's different and am getting used to him, and the new lady with him.
> Don't like the chubby assistant guy though, he's not holding my interest. I first saw it back in the 60s in black and white when it first began. Have missed quite a lot of it, over the years, but did enjoy David Tennant, he was excellent.


Tennant was definitely my fave Doctor, loved his hair.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I think Donna Noble was my least favourite , she was companion when David Tennent was Dr who , but I think it's because I'm not keen on Katherine Tate who played her .


She was very annoying, but she kinda grew on me


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of Carl Dixon specifically but certainly know the music of the Guess Who, kind of a sound track of my high school years???????? I even went to a Burton Cummings concert-he was the lead singer- a couple of years ago, it was great & Randy Bachman who was a member also went on to make great music with BTO. I don't know how well known they were/are in the US but I'm sure one of the most well known in Canada from that time period
> 
> I'm glad you aren't having immigration problems, I thought it was maybe something to do with the new regulations & problems


The immigration isn't settled, but not because of new regulations, because I lived in Germany. It's quite confusing and a lot plays into it, including possibly erroneous information given to me by the US Embassy. Would take a long time to explain it all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Daralene! Hope you have been able to knit. I knit largely as I am on the computer, or in the front room with either the radio or telly.- no problems of having to run an immaculate house! Although I really need to do some cooking later!


What I'm doing now is just spending my waking hours cleaning and then I am done for the day other than cooking and dishes. When I have company coming, of course, then I try and do the whole house. That has been several weeks apart and although this last one cancelled, I still had to try and have the whole house done because they didn't let me know till I was almost done. The good thing is that I love the beauty of having things done, but boy, I sure can mess it up quickly. :sm23: My problem is my creative spark is gone right now but I know it will come back. :sm17: :sm24: I've always had times like this and my artist friend says she has times too, so I'm not being critical of myself and just accepting it for now, but my knitting is down on the couch and after some more coffee I should be back at it today.
:sm24:

I don't want people worrying about me if I'm not on the computer much. I promise DH will get instructions on contacting you if anything is wrong. Just finding the computer hard right now. Don't know why, but I miss all of you and the only reason I stopped by is my KTP friends. Big Hugs to all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Thats a huge jump. You will sure notice a change in the speed of rows after that.


That's the way all the increasing rows have been, went from 9 to 19 to 40 to 81 to 157 and now to 306, so pretty much doubling each time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know what that's like, I hope you get it figured out or are able to wing it.
> I just had to frog the first four rows of my leg, I dropped a stitch and unfortunately they are twisted and cabled, so it was easier to rip back than try to finagle it to be where and how it's supposed to be, now to start back at row one of the chart, wish me luck. And I was cruising along so well....


 LUCK!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That might have been me Sam. I've bookmarked this to show DH.


thewren said:


> who was talking about moving a heavy desk - anyhow - look at this - it might be your answer. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Retractable-Casters/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about your DD. What a terrible fall. So glad she will be ok but how quickly something like that happens and it's unreal when we realize we can't stop it. As Julie said, so glad it didn't happen when you were on your trip.


I think I've told her daily to be extra careful while I'm gone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this diagnosis Darowil. Praying this will have a positive outcome and surgery scheduled soon.


darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I think Elizabeth certainly loves trains, too cute! Maybe she'll be an engineer when she grows up.


My nephew loves trains also! He builds very intricate tracks at only 5 years old. He gets very creative! I love seeing this type of play. Of course, both boys do like their iPads, which really bothers my DS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


We have some sad coincidences in our lives, Marikay, my Mwyffanwy should have been 45 on the 23rd of this month, ( although my birthdate is July) 
So glad the Orthopod. has decided to go forward for you, my hip is deteriorating badly, presently- not sure how much more pain I can handle.
The diet I am trying is Low Carb/ High Fat. Sounds a bit of a contradiction, but my friend Joy has hsd great success with it, she's reversed her diabetes.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

We are on the road (was just singing "on the road again, lol) on our way to Omaha. About a six hour drive. Thankfully I remembered my knitting this time! And, at least this time it's not raining, so should make sure a nice trip.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is and they are. Got the whole story this morning. They are not putting it on news. One of the reasons the students are shook is that there are a couple of radical groups that have been posting letters. They are targeting Greek houses and there has been vandalism. Rachel was hysterical when she called her mother. She is not living in the house this semester and does not want to quit, as she feels it is good for her resume to say "member in good standing" but she is trying desperately to get her payments so far returned and be put on inactive for next semester. (She is having a hard time making dues anyhow since her living expenses are runnin $1,200 a month, even with sharing with 2 other girls. I am sure she is smart enough not to wear any of her sorority shirts... but there are mandatory events. She has some anxiety issues anyhow and it is exam week.. Glad she is going to Cancun soon to celebrate her 21st. She is going need some serious relaxation therapy. I can handle worrying about one family member at a time.... All at once is a bit much and that is where I am today. SIL cannot get his hernia surgery scheduled, DH got biopsy results this AM and does need surgery on his forehead again. Of course, he has not scheduled it as his fan belt popped off and he has been dealing with that to go to work. Just left. Youngest DD has CT scan results on kidney and needs to see a new urologist this week.... Livey has a birthday Thurs. but we can't even get together until Sunday with the tournament this week-end and it is the last chance to get a bid for Nationals... and they won't at the rate the team is falling apart..... We pretty much had a job lined up for her but she hasn't followed through (DH really did not make it clear enough to her or TAKE her for interview) but 3 people have been hired so probably no place left. Her summer is up for grabs and she is going to be alone too much for my liking, given events of the year. Of course, exams all around and oldest DD is just stressed trying to coordinate her 3, all with events, birthdays and he job.
> 
> I am considering running away and joining the circus......


So sorry that all of this is hitting you at once. Certainly a stresser. I don't know the back story of what is going on at DGD's school, but I did see that a UT student was stabbed this week. It is so sad that our college campuses are becoming a danger zone. Prayers for your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally figured out the confusion I was having the the pattern I'm sewing. Finished my project at 2 a.m. and am happy with it. Going to go check out the digest then start on next sewing project. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Oh boy, and here were you, thinking it was minor. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still 10 pages behind, and nope nothing happening yet. So she is to go on monitor at 1pm (or whenever) tomorrow followed by seeing a doctor which is supposed to be at 2.30pm ( we hope). I think she is going to maybe ask for a "stretch and sweep" or at least talk about it. We will see I guess.


Praying the wait is over soon, and for a speedy consult.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sort of caught up, but reading so fast I can't remember anything! Just know that I am thinking of each of you and wishing you good health and fewer problems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I'm doing now is just spending my waking hours cleaning and then I am done for the day other than cooking and dishes. When I have company coming, of course, then I try and do the whole house. That has been several weeks apart and although this last one cancelled, I still had to try and have the whole house done because they didn't let me know till I was almost done. The good thing is that I love the beauty of having things done, but boy, I sure can mess it up quickly. :sm23: My problem is my creative spark is gone right now but I know it will come back. :sm17: :sm24: I've always had times like this and my artist friend says she has times too, so I'm not being critical of myself and just accepting it for now, but my knitting is down on the couch and after some more coffee I should be back at it today.
> :sm24:
> 
> I don't want people worrying about me if I'm not on the computer much. I promise DH will get instructions on contacting you if anything is wrong. Just finding the computer hard right now. Don't know why, but I miss all of you and the only reason I stopped by is my KTP friends. Big Hugs to all.


And big hugs for you, Daralene! Down times happen- and you've had a lot going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's the way all the increasing rows have been, went from 9 to 19 to 40 to 81 to 157 and now to 306, so pretty much doubling each time


I missed the post of your shawl- I hope you post another photo of your progress!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


That sounds like a wonderful concert. Take some tissues with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a bit naughty, but rather funny, another from mjs:

A businessman met a beautiful girl and agreed to spend the afternoon with her for $500. They did their thing, and, before he left, he told her that he did not have any cash with him, but he would have his secretary write a cheque and mail it to her, calling the payment "Rent for Apartment."

On the way to the office he regretted what he had done, realizing that the whole event had not been worth the price. So he had his secretary send a cheque for $250 and enclose the following typed note:

"Dear Madam:
Enclosed find cheque in the amount of $250 for rent of your apartment. I am not sending the amount agreed upon, because when I rented the place, I was under the impression that it had never been occupied; there was plenty of heat; and it was small enough to make me feel cozy and at home.

However, I found out that it had been previously occupied, that there wasn't any heat, and that it was entirely too large."

Upon receipt of the note, the girl immediately sent the following note:

Dear Sir:
First of all, I cannot understand how you could expect a beautiful apartment to remain unoccupied indefinitely. As for the heat, there is plenty of it, if you know how to turn it on. Regarding the space, the apartment is indeed of regular size, but if you don't have enough furniture to fill it, please do not blame the management.

Please send the remainder of the agreed rent in full or we will be forced to contact your present landlady."


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I like River too, and have just started watching the new series with Capaldi, as the Dr. He's different and am getting used to him, and the new lady with him.
> Don't like the chubby assistant guy though, he's not holding my interest. I first saw it back in the 60s in black and white when it first began. Have missed quite a lot of it, over the years, but did enjoy David Tennant, he was excellent.


I haven't heard of any of these shows you are talking about, must lead a sheltered life????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


I hope they get you booked in quickly so it can be over & done & you can get on with life.
I'm glad you had a nice birthday


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending some live to everybody!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Not good, is she well enough to withstand such a big surgery? Prayers that she will be OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not when it's "Ook", her hero!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching "stayin alive, Grammy salute to the Bee Gees. It is brilliant. Really enjoying it. :sm24:


I saw a clip of that on FB a few nights ago, Keith Urban singing one of their songs. They had so much great music & wrote so many other hits that I had no idea were theirs. I watched a biography on them several years ago.
They came to Saskatoon when I was in college, I wanted to go in the worst way but it was the night before my Chemistry final so just couldn't do it????????after that they became so famous they never came back to such a small city.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully being all set for hours there they will be on time. Vick sees her obstetrician tomorrow as well- but just a normal routine 20 week visit. I get to pick Elizabeth up so Brett can get to take her for her 18 month immunisations (slightly early but makes sure she is covered while travelling).


I thought of you when I saw this the other day. As I know your opinions about the snit vaxxers are like mine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Sorry to hear that Margaret. Hope the prognosis is good


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you have a lovely weekend Mary, learn anything new ?


Yes I had a good time and learnt a lot about Thai embroidery. We started to make a little silk bag to finish at home. It was good to have company all day, but the food was only ok. However there was no cooking or clearing away or food shopping or dishes to do which is always great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


Sounds wonderful, hope you have fun & happy birthday to you DH


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes I had a good time and learnt a lot about Thai embroidery. We started to make a little silk bag to finish at home. It was good to have company all day, but the food was only ok. However there was no cooking or clearing away or food shopping or dishes to do which is always great.


An almost perfect week end break then , glad you had a good time


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


Prayers winging your way for a successful surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


So sorry to hear about your Mum. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.

This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.

She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That will be a week late won't it? So won't go anymore than a week. What a shame they don't follow Vicky's obstetrician's thinking. She would have had the baby well and truely by now.
> 
> Just under this post I have an ad for maternity and nursing wear!


I just got one for "meet the Latin woman of your love". Wonder where that came from!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Will do weights later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


Enjoy the concert and wish your DH a very Happy Birthday. So he's your "toy boy"; lucky you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have some sad coincidences in our lives, Marikay, my Mwyffanwy should have been 45 on the 23rd of this month, ( although my birthdate is July)
> So glad the Orthopod. has decided to go forward for you, my hip is deteriorating badly, presently- not sure how much more pain I can handle.
> The diet I am trying is Low Carb/ High Fat. Sounds a bit of a contradiction, but my friend Joy has hsd great success with it, she's reversed her diabetes.


It has been a long time for the doctor to make a decision re your hip operation. I thought after all the tests you had that it wouldn't be long before the surgery would be scheduled. Did you get any updates?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We are on the road (was just singing "on the road again, lol) on our way to Omaha. About a six hour drive. Thankfully I remembered my knitting this time! And, at least this time it's not raining, so should make sure a nice trip.


Enjoy the drive.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Time for a stop for souvenirs, pizza, and other necessities...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a bit naughty, but rather funny, another from mjs:
> 
> A businessman met a beautiful girl and agreed to spend the afternoon with her for $500. They did their thing, and, before he left, he told her that he did not have any cash with him, but he would have his secretary write a cheque and mail it to her, calling the payment "Rent for Apartment."
> 
> ...


Good one. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of these shows you are talking about, must lead a sheltered life????????


Me either, they must be Brit coms that we don't get here. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


It will be lovely. I don't know about moving the bench. Maybe by moving it and taking photos will give a better perspective. I wish the rug I have would be bigger; it's just the right colour that she's looking for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes I had a good time and learnt a lot about Thai embroidery. We started to make a little silk bag to finish at home. It was good to have company all day, but the food was only ok. However there was no cooking or clearing away or food shopping or dishes to do which is always great.


So on balance, that was a pretty good outing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


It looks much less oversized now the furniture is in- would love to have that much space!
Wouldn't recommend having a flood to get this, but a great outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It has been a long time for the doctor to make a decision re your hip operation. I thought after all the tests you had that it wouldn't be long before the surgery would be scheduled. Did you get any updates?


The tests all came through as okay, but neither I nor the doctor has heard from the Orthopaedic team- I will be agitating when I have my appointment, Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Time for a stop for souvenirs, pizza, and other necessities...


I think I know that place. I'm originally from northern Iowa and had many family members in southern Iowa. Safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It will be lovely. I don't know about moving the bench. Maybe by moving it and taking photos will give a better perspective. I wish the rug I have would be bigger; it's just the right colour that she's looking for.


What size is yours?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks much less oversized now the furniture is in- would love to have that much space!
> Wouldn't recommend having a flood to get this, but a great outcome.


The rooms really aren't very big--her house is considered a starter family size. The scale of the furniture had been kept small to be in line with the room dimensions. Lighting has a big effect and she's making good use of every bit of space that she's gained by removing the walls.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


So sorry to hear this Margaret. Hope something positive comes out of the meeting with the surgeon on Friday and he can come up with a good treatment plan. Sending loads of love and healing thoughts to your Mum and to you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any of these shows you are talking about, must lead a sheltered life????????


I think Fan was talking about Doctor Who. Is that not shown in Canada? It has been running here since 1963. In fact, I could tell you exactly where and with whom I watched the first episode. That might seem surprising, but perhaps not if I tell you that it was first broadcast on 23rd November 1963, and most of what I was doing over that fateful weekend following the Kennedy assassination is still very clear in my mind. I don't often watch it these days, but the plot and current actors are so often discussed in the papers that it would be hard not to have at least some idea of developments.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a bit naughty, but rather funny, another from mjs:
> 
> A businessman met a beautiful girl and agreed to spend the afternoon with her for $500. They did their thing, and, before he left, he told her that he did not have any cash with him, but he would have his secretary write a cheque and mail it to her, calling the payment "Rent for Apartment."
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very funny even if it is a bit naughty.


Lurker 2 said:


> This is a bit naughty, but rather funny, another from mjs:
> 
> A businessman met a beautiful girl and agreed to spend the afternoon with her for $500. They did their thing, and, before he left, he told her that he did not have any cash with him, but he would have his secretary write a cheque and mail it to her, calling the payment "Rent for Apartment."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the table but am in LOVE with the rug! I do love color, color, color!


RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


How wonderful to have music composed especially for you. Bet you'll have a tear in your eye when he plays it. Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I send you traveling mercies for a good and safe trip Nikki. Hope you have fun.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Time for a stop for souvenirs, pizza, and other necessities...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The rooms really aren't very big--her house is considered a starter family size. The scale of the furniture had been kept small to be in line with the room dimensions. Lighting has a big effect and she's making good use of every bit of space that she's gained by removing the walls.


Are they moved back in now? It is quite deceptive when rooms are empty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think Fan was talking about Doctor Who. Is that not shown in Canada? It has been running here since 1963. In fact, I could tell you exactly where and with whom I watched the first episode. That might seem surprising, but perhaps not if I tell you that it was first broadcast on 23rd November 1963, and most of what I was doing over that fateful weekend following the Kennedy assassination is still very clear in my mind. I don't often watch it these days, but the plot and current actors are so often discussed in the papers that it would be hard not to have at least some idea of developments.


I think many of us know exactly where we were, when we heard of the Kennedy Assassination. My poor ex. was at the end of his duty lining up films for broadcast on the BBC, and had to work an extra 13 hours because he was the only one who could be guaranteed to do the work. He went through a total breakdown as a result, and ended up working as a television repair man, hauling tellies up and down stairs to London flats. Must have got very fit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very funny even if it is a bit naughty.


LOL! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nikki, safe travels

Rookie, your DDs place looks great.

GD has kept me busy this morning as usual, right now she's busy watching Dispicable Me, if you haven't seen it, it's worth watching


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


Wonderful news on your hip! Hip hip hooray! pun intended.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Darowil, sorry to hear that mum needs surgery. Prayers for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her mother at one point was going to become a tube driver in London. She loved the London Underground. Peadiatric Oncology is a far step away from a Tube driver!


LOL! That's definitely a big difference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume so- can't think of what we call them Originally for the metal ones we said press studs but not sure that is what we would say for the ones on kids clothes. More likely snaps than poppers though. Cathy do you know?


The English language at work. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Oh no, I"m so sorry Margaret, I hope that the hyst will take care of it and that that'll be the end of it and no other events. Keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think many of us know exactly where we were, when we heard of the Kennedy Assassination. My poor ex. was at the end of his duty lining up films for broadcast on the BBC, and had to work an extra 13 hours because he was the only one who could be guaranteed to do the work. He went through a total breakdown as a result, and ended up working as a television repair man, hauling tellies up and down stairs to London flats. Must have got very fit.


Yes, the consequences of these great events do not only have an impact on the major players. A real domino effect here - who knows how different your life may have been if your ex had not been in that particular situation on just that day?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
Daralene that hubby of yours is wonderful doing such a lovely thing musically for you all, he's definitely a keeper!
Sam I do hope your scans etc find nothing serious going on with you, you've had such a rough ride with health issues.

My DH has just done something lovely for my cousins family. Her husbands little niece died at 6 months old in 1955, and her parents never got a headstone for her grave. Stu has made a brass plaque , inscribed for them, free of charge and sent it by courier for them yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We would say press studs or poppers.


Thank you, I thought so but with English language, it could be most anything from one region to the next.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I'm doing now is just spending my waking hours cleaning and then I am done for the day other than cooking and dishes. When I have company coming, of course, then I try and do the whole house. That has been several weeks apart and although this last one cancelled, I still had to try and have the whole house done because they didn't let me know till I was almost done. The good thing is that I love the beauty of having things done, but boy, I sure can mess it up quickly. :sm23: My problem is my creative spark is gone right now but I know it will come back. :sm17: :sm24: I've always had times like this and my artist friend says she has times too, so I'm not being critical of myself and just accepting it for now, but my knitting is down on the couch and after some more coffee I should be back at it today.
> :sm24:
> 
> I don't want people worrying about me if I'm not on the computer much. I promise DH will get instructions on contacting you if anything is wrong. Just finding the computer hard right now. Don't know why, but I miss all of you and the only reason I stopped by is my KTP friends. Big Hugs to all.


And big hugs back to you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, ummmmm. I would probably say press studs I think. I dont reckon I have called them anything really. You got me there, not poppers anyway, but yeah maybe snaps? No help at all sorry. :sm19:


We certainly used to call them press studs, but I would definitely know what was being referred to if a pattern mentioned poppers. The ones I currently have in my work box are in a little plastic container without a label, so I am not sure what they were called when I bought them. I suppose the names we use for things do change over the years.

I hope they manage to find a treatment that can give your mum a good quality of life, Margaret.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We certainly used to call them press studs, but I would definitely know what was being referred to if a pattern mentioned poppers. The ones I currently have in my work box are in a little plastic container without a label, so I am not sure what they were called when I bought them. I suppose the names we use for things do change over the years.
> 
> Margaret, I hope they manage to find a treatment that can give your mum a good quality of life.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are they moved back in now? It is quite deceptive when rooms are empty!


They've been able to stay there except for times when the floors were being done or they just got tired of being in the disruption. Everything is in and working now so time to put things away. The next two days are for cleaning all the items that were stored in garage and basement and to clean windows, etc. to get rid of the remnants of construction dust. We'll do kitchen cupboards and pantry this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
> Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
> Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
> The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
> ...


Very thoughtful gift. He sounds like a keeper also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, the consequences of these great events do not only have an impact on the major players. A real domino effect here - who knows how different your life may have been if your ex had not been in that particular situation on just that day?


That is one of life's imponderables! The chances we would have met otherwise are very remote. But then neither would I have my two beautiful girls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it will be a week over. Serena's Aunty had a baby 5 weeks ago and they let her go 12 days over. I hope DD doesnt have to go that far. :sm19:
> 
> I agree, if she had private cover and her own obstetrician I am sure she would have had baby by now. But everything does seem to be ok. We will see what they say tomorrow, fingers crossed we wont be there hours and hours. A friend of DD is having Serena while I go with DD. And yes I am taking knitting, drink, tablet and a book. LOL


Hopefully she'll start with the birthing process soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
> Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
> Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
> The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
> ...


What a lovely gesture! So very thoughtful of Stu.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been getting ads for a quilting machine called Dreamweaver!


LOL! I'm getting adds for "How to become a famous fashion designer".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They've been able to stay there except for times when the floors were being done or they just got tired of being in the disruption. Everything is in and working now so time to put things away. The next two days are for cleaning all the items that were stored in garage and basement and to clean windows, etc. to get rid of the remnants of construction dust. We'll do kitchen cupboards and pantry this weekend.


She is very lucky to have you to help!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


That will be wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LUCK!


Thanks. I'm on row 9 now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


That's looking wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got one for "meet the Latin woman of your love". Wonder where that came from!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Time for a stop for souvenirs, pizza, and other necessities...


Marla and I stopped there on our way to and from Ohio, but with the dogs in the car, we didn't get to see much, we'll stop a bit longer this trip. Have a safe trip, my DH is headed home, left Omaha this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very thoughtful gift. He sounds like a keeper also.


I agree, a very sweet, thoughtful thing to do.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Good wishes to you and your daughter. The next time we hear from you, there should be some good news! xxx


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have some sad coincidences in our lives, Marikay, my Mwyffanwy should have been 45 on the 23rd of this month, ( although my birthdate is July)
> So glad the Orthopod. has decided to go forward for you, my hip is deteriorating badly, presently- not sure how much more pain I can handle.
> The diet I am trying is Low Carb/ High Fat. Sounds a bit of a contradiction, but my friend Joy has hsd great success with it, she's reversed her diabetes.


Thank you Julie, I hope the same happens for you soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


WHOOHOO!!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!* 
Definitely luck for a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


All the luck for a safe and speedy delivery!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Prayers for all the family.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news on your hip! Hip hip hooray! pun intended.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> WHOOHOO!!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*
> Definitely luck for a safe and healthy delivery.


Thankyou everyone. I am waiting waiting. LOL. She is 5cms dialated and doing well. Hope to be with her in about hour and half, when people wake up and get here to relieve me. Serena sleeping soundly in my bed. I will go now and have breakfast and get things ready. Talk tonight. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, exciting!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought of you when I saw this the other day. As I know your opinions about the snit vaxxers are like mine


Right On!! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone. I am waiting waiting. LOL. She is 5cms dialated and doing well. Hope to be with her in about hour and half, when people wake up and get here to relieve me. Serena sleeping soundly in my bed. I will go now and have breakfast and get things ready. Talk tonight. :sm24:


Prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto, ditto, ditto! How exciting!


Sorlenna said:


> All the luck for a safe and speedy delivery!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Woohoo!! Can't wait for the news.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just had a wonderful day out with DD#2. We went to visit the gardens at Highgrove House, the home of the Prince of Wales in Gloucestershire. The most beautiful natural, organic gardens ever. Absolutely beautiful place, sadly no photos. As you enter the car park there is a big sign saying "You are entering a very old fashioned area. No cameras or phones"! Completely unlike the gardens of most stately homes - beautiful woodlands and wildflower meadows and an old fashioned walled kitchen garden. Flowers everywhere. Unfortunately we picked a very cold day but enjoyed it nevertheless. Would definitely go back again in another season.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is very lucky to have you to help!


Yes, she is and she's appreciative. Her Dad is getting most of the tasks though such as re-mounting TV to the wall, etc.

She's been dealt a tough lot in life to be a single Mom due to widowhood at a very young age so we're glad to help out wherever we can.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


4 minutes apart is fairly strong labor - hope it continues and baby and Mom get through delivery healthy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
> Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
> Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
> The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
> ...


What a nice thing for Stu to do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Yay! Hope all goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just had a wonderful day out with DD#2. We went to visit the gardens at Highgrove House, the home of the Prince of Wales in Gloucestershire. The most beautiful natural, organic gardens ever. Absolutely beautiful place, sadly no photos. As you enter the car park there is a big sign saying "You are entering a very old fashioned area. No cameras or phones"! Completely unlike the gardens of most stately homes - beautiful woodlands and wildflower meadows and an old fashioned walled kitchen garden. Flowers everywhere. Unfortunately we picked a very cold day but enjoyed it nevertheless. Would definitely go back again in another season.


Sad they don't allow photos


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed the post of your shawl- I hope you post another photo of your progress!


Page 56, Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.stuff4crafts.com/'

I ran into this website on search where I was just looking for the brand logos to include in the "needle testing" station. I've never seen this one before, but it looks like it has some good deals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


That looks lovely so far Jeanette,  I think you might be right about the bench on the other side


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Me either, they must be Brit coms that we don't get here. :sm13:


Dr Who is a British programme that has been running for decades and shown world wide , he travels the galaxy in his tarnished which from the outside looks like an old fashioned police box , can't believe they used to have them . I remember seeing one when I was a child and cane to visit my sister


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> We certainly used to call them press studs, but I would definitely know what was being referred to if a pattern mentioned poppers. The ones I currently have in my work box are in a little plastic container without a label, so I am not sure what they were called when I bought them. I suppose the names we use for things do change over the years.
> 
> I hope they manage to find a treatment that can give your mum a good quality of life, Margaret.


Got some here still in the packet it says snap fasteners


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a nice thing for Stu to do


Thank you Bonnie, and KayeJo, Rookie. He's definitely a keeper 46 years and counting! My cousin has been doing family research and discovered this recently.
The baby girls mother died from brain tumour 30 years ago, and father is estranged from family. So it will so good to have a proper marker for the baby's grave at last.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks lovely so far Jeanette, I think you might be right about the bench on the other side


Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Absolutely gorgeous, I love it! The hot pink flowers go so well with the grey and white.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A friend sent this to me - thought it was rather cute 


4:08 PM (2 hours ago)








to 


















Subject: Heteronyms













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Homographs are words of like spelling but with more than one meaning. A homograph that is also pronounced differently is a heteronym. 



1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 

2) The farm was used to produce produce. 

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse. 
4) We must polish the Polish furnitu re.

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out. 

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present. 
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum. 

9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes. 

10) I did not object to the object. 
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 

12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row. 

13) They were too close to the door to close it. 

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present 
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line. 

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow. 

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail. 

18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.. 

19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 

20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend? 



Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat. We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 



And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth, beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it? 



If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?



How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, an alarm goes off by going on. 



English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible. 




PS. - Why doesn't 'Buick' rhyme with 'quick'? 



You lovers of the English language might enjoy this … there is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that is 'up.' 



It's easy to understand up, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake up? At a meeting, why does a topic come up? Why do we speak up and why are the officers up for election and why is it up to the secretary to write up a report? We call up our friends. And we use it to brighten up a room, polish up the silver; we warm up the leftovers and clean up the kitchen. We lock up the house and some guys fix up the old car. 



At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir up trouble, line up for tickets, work up an appetite, and think up excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed up is special. 

A drain must be opened up because it is stopped up. We open up a store in the morning but we close it up at night. 


We have a weird language


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


It still looks spacious to me. My house is too crowded.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The tests all came through as okay, but neither I nor the doctor has heard from the Orthopaedic team- I will be agitating when I have my appointment, Monday.


I hope they have definite news for you,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think many of us know exactly where we were, when we heard of the Kennedy Assassination. My poor ex. was at the end of his duty lining up films for broadcast on the BBC, and had to work an extra 13 hours because he was the only one who could be guaranteed to do the work. He went through a total breakdown as a result, and ended up working as a television repair man, hauling tellies up and down stairs to London flats. Must have got very fit.


I had just come back from lunch and was heading to my desk when I heard the news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
> Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
> Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
> The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
> ...


How very thoughtful of him.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think Fan was talking about Doctor Who. Is that not shown in Canada? It has been running here since 1963. In fact, I could tell you exactly where and with whom I watched the first episode. That might seem surprising, but perhaps not if I tell you that it was first broadcast on 23rd November 1963, and most of what I was doing over that fateful weekend following the Kennedy assassination is still very clear in my mind. I don't often watch it these days, but the plot and current actors are so often discussed in the papers that it would be hard not to have at least some idea of developments.


It is played here in the US on cable, channel BBC America. Unfortunately for me, the hotel we are at doesn't carry that channel, so no Doctor for me this Saturday. 
:sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Hope it's an easy delivery for mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dr Who is a British programme that has been running for decades and shown world wide , he travels the galaxy in his tarnished which from the outside looks like an old fashioned police box , can't believe they used to have them . I remember seeing one when I was a child and cane to visit my sister


Don't think we ever had it shown here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Looks beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> How very thoughtful of him.


Thank you, love the English words, some real tongue twisters there. No wonder other countries have trouble with our crazy language. 
Thought, thought it looked nice out, so he left it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Marking spot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I love it! The hot pink flowers go so well with the grey and white.


That small vase of flowers sure made it's rounds from the dining room table, to the kitchen island, to the dining room table.

I'm working on a front door wreathe that's a square w/greenery - I'm gluing on hot and light pink peonies on it tomorrow so it will be dry enough to take over and hang on her door over the weekend. A little "new" housewarming present.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.

Saving SuperBella
7 hrs ·

Its been a busy roller coaster. Between Scott and I dividing and conquering up and our emotions ,we are exhausted. The emotional stress plays a bigger role in impacting us, and physical lack of sleep. We are praising God for ability to get her home today but without being able to truly put emotions into words we are so conflicted. Thankful to get her home but still conflicted. Her bowels that were reduced will be a temporary fix as it will occur again and they aren't very healthy and so she risks losing inches of more bowel. So decisions are ahead and prayers continually needed for no prolapse so the situation can be more controlled instead of emergent. Thank you prayer warriors for the love, prayers and support. This last few days and what her bowels looked like and ability to get her home is acknowledged as nothing short of miraculous. We are thankful, yet we are overwhelmed with all of it. #Superbella#shesworthacure
#mitochondrialneedsacure #teambella


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It still looks spacious to me. My house is too crowded.


It's amazing how spacious it does look when things are done minimalist as they are now. I'm not sure if she's going to put DGS's toy box and art center back in there or not...Once some lamps are in and wall art is up, it will seem less spacious, I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been getting ads for a quilting machine called Dreamweaver!


It's rather fun watching the things that come up. This is particularly clever as it is picking on two different topics and mixing them together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


My heart just breaks for Bella and her family. How can one family just go through this and still remain sane. Prayers always for Bella, her siblings and parents.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Saying prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My nephew loves trains also! He builds very intricate tracks at only 5 years old. He gets very creative! I love seeing this type of play. Of course, both boys do like their iPads, which really bothers my DS!


iPads etc are a major issue for thinking parents today. While they don't want them tied to the iPad at the same time they are now an essential thing for kids to be able to negotiate that they can't be kept from them for too long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a wonderful gift your DH gave that family.
Mary, prayers for Bella and family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We are on the road (was just singing "on the road again, lol) on our way to Omaha. About a six hour drive. Thankfully I remembered my knitting this time! And, at least this time it's not raining, so should make sure a nice trip.


Knitting and nice weather should indeed make for a nice trip. And you don't even to think you should some of the driving! When we are travelling we both like to not drive. As often David is doing work if not driving I feel guilty saying but I want to knit! After all I make plenty of knitting time anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, and here were you, thinking it was minor. Prayers for you all.


It was always a possible outcome to me. Mum picked up that the likelihood of an issue wasn't high. But my sister who was with her when she saw him wasn't surprised. She said last night that she sensed that under what he said was a suspicion that it wasn't likely to be good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good, is she well enough to withstand such a big surgery? Prayers that she will be OK


SHe is fit enough for her age- she came through emergency bowel surgery the day Elizabeth was born with no problems. Being 17 months older will make it a bit harder but as I told her yesterday this time she is not going into it sick. And may well be able to be key-hole. But this may get more idea of tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought of you when I saw this the other day. As I know your opinions about the snit vaxxers are like mine


Love it. Wonder if I can work out how to copy it to send to Vick?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Yea! That is so exciting!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


That sounds lovely. Bill is so loving of you and the rest of the family. Both of you are so truly blessed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Looks great! I know she will be pleased and enjoy all of the newness!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> My heart just breaks for Bella and her family. How can one family just go through this and still remain sane. Prayers always for Bella, her siblings and parents.


The good news is that Hannah is almost done with final exams at college and then coming home for the summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


Looking good indeed. The best arrangement will sort itself out as they live in it. Another option if there is not enough room is to have it against the wall most of the time. Looks more even central but the space might be wanted more. But it isn't the only access into the kitchen area so it's not like they have to use that way frequently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got one for "meet the Latin woman of your love". Wonder where that came from!


I get them for Arab women (but my Yahoo account is in David's name so that may be why they are sent. They don't realize that it is only used by me)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, and KayeJo, Rookie. He's definitely a keeper 46 years and counting! My cousin has been doing family research and discovered this recently.
> The baby girls mother died from brain tumour 30 years ago, and father is estranged from family. So it will so good to have a proper marker for the baby's grave at last.


What a compassionate and important thing to have done. Every baby needs a marker.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Prayers as always for all this family. I hope that the parents are able to get some sleep. As for their prayers and their inability to express their emotions in words., well, it is due to exhaustion and stress, but God understands.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That small vase of flowers sure made it's rounds from the dining room table, to the kitchen island, to the dining room table.
> 
> I'm working on a front door wreathe that's a square w/greenery - I'm gluing on hot and light pink peonies on it tomorrow so it will be dry enough to take over and hang on her door over the weekend. A little "new" housewarming present.


That is a lovely idea I'm sure it will be much appreciated.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> The good news is that Hannah is almost done with final exams at college and then coming home for the summer.


That will be good for them all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a compassionate and important thing to have done. Every baby needs a marker.


I agree, it is a very important thing for the family to have, in memory of a precious wee life.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for little Bella! a brave wee soul, fighting so hard to stay with her family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Bella and her family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


All the very best, Cathy! Hopefully DD may have delivered by now! it will be rising 10 -30 a.m., for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thank you Julie, I hope the same happens for you soon.


Thank you! It is of course a little early to know how it is going- I don't think I've been on it fully two weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just had a wonderful day out with DD#2. We went to visit the gardens at Highgrove House, the home of the Prince of Wales in Gloucestershire. The most beautiful natural, organic gardens ever. Absolutely beautiful place, sadly no photos. As you enter the car park there is a big sign saying "You are entering a very old fashioned area. No cameras or phones"! Completely unlike the gardens of most stately homes - beautiful woodlands and wildflower meadows and an old fashioned walled kitchen garden. Flowers everywhere. Unfortunately we picked a very cold day but enjoyed it nevertheless. Would definitely go back again in another season.


I would love the opportunity to see the gardens- I have one of his books on Organic Gardening, which has lots of photos of the garden and the farm he has there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, she is and she's appreciative. Her Dad is getting most of the tasks though such as re-mounting TV to the wall, etc.
> 
> She's been dealt a tough lot in life to be a single Mom due to widowhood at a very young age so we're glad to help out wherever we can.


Which is a testament to the quality of mothering you give her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is a lovely idea I'm sure it will be much appreciated.


That was supposed to say from the dining room table to the kitchen island to the living room table....but then I'm sure you figured that out. Very little sleep last night; going to bed early tonight. Tomorrow is another busy day.

I'll post a photo of the front door wreath when I get it done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


I really covet that Kitchen. Ah well, as my Mum was wont to say- 'if wishes were Horses Beggars would ride'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is a testament to the quality of mothering you give her.


It's what I learned from my Mom and her Mom. And, had great examples in DH's Mom and her Mom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really covet that Kitchen. Ah well, as my Mum was wont to say- 'if wishes were Horses Beggars would ride'.


I know the feeling. After seeing her's so nice and clean and brand new, mine looks a bit tired and showing it's 40 years' age. Time to update from formica countertops to quartz (won't go the whole way to granite) and new tile floors, paint, and refinish on the cabinets. Maybe I'll get inspired to start that project this Fall. I've wanted to renovate and pop out the wall between the kitchen and dining room and make an island and breakfast bar. Plus close up the kitchen door to make room for a pantry there and turn the windows in the dining room into sliding glass patio doors. But that messes up the brick on the house and messes up all the cabinets and would have to get all new. I can't justify that expense unless we're going to be staying here for the rest of our lives. Wish I had a crystal ball - somedays, DH is ready to move south out of the snow and then we have a mild winter like last year and he sees all the flooding, snow, and weird weather elsewhere, he thinks it's best to stay where we are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good, Liz- I have encountered some of it before!
I tried it on Quote Reply- but it was going to take up far too much room- re: Liz's post on the absurdities of the English Language.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's what I learned from my Mom and her Mom. And, had great examples in DH's Mom and her Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope they have definite news for you,.


That would be very nice, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had just come back from lunch and was heading to my desk when I heard the news.


It was morning here, I was listening to the BBC News on the radio, before walking down the dirt road to catch the bus from Kawerau that took us into High School.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Poor darling child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was always a possible outcome to me. Mum picked up that the likelihood of an issue wasn't high. But my sister who was with her when she saw him wasn't surprised. She said last night that she sensed that under what he said was a suspicion that it wasn't likely to be good news.


An informed suspicion, but still not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's what I learned from my Mom and her Mom. And, had great examples in DH's Mom and her Mom.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know the feeling. After seeing her's so nice and clean and brand new, mine looks a bit tired and showing it's 40 years' age. Time to update from formica countertops to quartz (won't go the whole way to granite) and new tile floors, paint, and refinish on the cabinets. Maybe I'll get inspired to start that project this Fall. I've wanted to renovate and pop out the wall between the kitchen and dining room and make an island and breakfast bar. Plus close up the kitchen door to make room for a pantry there and turn the windows in the dining room into sliding glass patio doors. But that messes up the brick on the house and messes up all the cabinets and would have to get all new. I can't justify that expense unless we're going to be staying here for the rest of our lives. Wish I had a crystal ball - somedays, DH is ready to move south out of the snow and then we have a mild winter like last year and he sees all the flooding, snow, and weird weather elsewhere, he thinks it's best to stay where we are.


Always the wheels within wheels in decision making!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a nice thing for Stu to do


I agree. This is so thoughtful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Looks great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had just come back from lunch and was heading to my desk when I heard the news.


I was in grade 1


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, love the English words, some real tongue twisters there. No wonder other countries have trouble with our crazy language.
> Thought, thought it looked nice out, so he left it out.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The good news is that Hannah is almost done with final exams at college and then coming home for the summer.


That is good news. I'm sure you're looking forward to having her home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I get them for Arab women (but my Yahoo account is in David's name so that may be why they are sent. They don't realize that it is only used by me)


Are you sure David isn't sneaking in there the odd time :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love it. Wonder if I can work out how to copy it to send to Vick?


If you use an iPad, You should be able to hold your finger on it & get the option to "save image" then you can post it like any photo, if not, let me know & I'll email it to you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The good news is that Hannah is almost done with final exams at college and then coming home for the summer.


That's good. I'm sure the family will be happy to have her home. Is Hannah healthy?

I'm glad Bella us back home but the prognosis must be so hard to live with


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

In Omaha, relaxing at the hotel. Had an uncomfortable experience at supper. We went to bar/grill place that's next to the hotel, and as we were sitting eating a guy from the bar, who was seriously, seriously drunk, decided he needed to come to our table and start babbling about who knows what, except it involved swear words, and started obsessing over my smartwatch. The owner came over and shooed him away and apologized profusely, but I was definitely glad to get out of there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> My wound had depth for what seemed forever, and I was getting so tired of the wound vac, but then it seemed liked it closed all at once. I hope it resolves soon for you, too.


That is encouraging. I actually can see a great deal of improvement at the top of the wound, but the bottom still looks deep to me. The two nurses think I will be done the end of the month. I would like a little sooner than that.... I find I am doing nothing, as I get tired of the thing bumping into everything. Wish I could strap it to my back an out of the way!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh, and here is an updated photo of the shawl, row 112. I am really liking using the o-rings for stitch markers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> who was talking about moving a heavy desk - anyhow - look at this - it might be your answer. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Retractable-Casters/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


It was Gwen, G did this for his workbench... He has to use a jack to lift it up and then flips the wheels down.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Nope! I bought a new one. :sm16: I did get some of the quilt as you go blocks basted, but I need more spray, and definitely prefer the other brand. This one stinks (that is, it works fine but has a bad smell)!


I make such a mess of the spray. I usually spray into a big box that I can pitch. I have a problem with bad smells. Must remember to sniff test when I buy again!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for my birthday wishes. My husband also put my picture on his facebook page and I got many wishes from there. As always, my birthday is a little bittersweet, as my DD was born on the same day. We took flowers to the cemetery, then went out to dinner. Nothing fancy, just good old comfort food. DD would be 47 today and I am 74. She always got a charge out of that when the ages mirrored each other! I did get an early birthday present late last week. I asked my cardiologist if I could have surgery even though I have AFib. (I need a hip replacement). He OK'd it, and then my orthopedic doctor said he would be able to do it. He has been telling me that I must lose more weight (I have lost 50 lbs since we first discussed it several years ago). I reminded him that I have been shaped this way my entire adult life, small on top and big hips. So he had me lie down on the table and felt the hip and said "Yes, we can do that"! I just need to see the cardiologist again to talk about the blood thinner requirements. I never thought I'd be so happy to hear I could have surgery, but I need this very badly. So maybe before the summer is over I will finally be able to walk better. Please keep me in your prayers. Marilyn K. (Marikay)


Absolutely will keep you in prayer. That is wonderful news though. Seems funny to want surgery, but I'm with you on getting things fixed so I can get on with getting on. Let's hope it van be scheduled soon. I wish DH would consider a new hip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you need to run away- but you would look odd running away with your vac dragging along behind you. So often it is not one but a number of things that arise together and you feel you could manage one easily enough but not all the ones that come.


Overwhelmed comes to mind..... (Running in PJ's might cause a commotion as well!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did not go to gym. Took a nap instead.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> To continue on with the bad news we seem to be getting this week Mums surgeon rang to say she has cancer and needs a hysterectomy. Know nothing more until we see him Friday.


Oh no! Hope it is very contained. Sending lots of healing vibes...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got the radio on which prompted me to come here. Dreamweaver was playing, often hear it so I probably think of Jynx more than anyone else here becuase I can't help but be think of her when I hear it. Which of course then gets thinking of the rest of you.
> I guess no sign of GD#2 yet as you are here and have said nothing.


Besides the fact that I do weave, that song is why I have the moniker...... (Just found out DH doesn't know the song! Who knew! Guess I listen to more music than him.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. This baby is too comfy I think, just doesnt want to pop.... yet.


I think you are right. Play "Welcome to my World" 24/7. I am assuming "stretch and sweep" is induced labor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been getting ads for a quilting machine called Dreamweaver!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I NEED it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes. It's a familiar cycle for me. I'll work on revising my never-ending list today.


My steno notepad always had a list for each day. I started it with "Get up" so I could have an immediate win!.... Can't tell you how many time I ripped out the page and rewrote those lists...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, and here is an updated photo of the shawl, row 112. I am really liking using the o-rings for stitch markers.


It's looking so pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is tonight and he has pieces written for each member of the family, DS, DDIL, DGC, and me. I haven't heard my song yet. He must be practicing it at school. He is calling it his Celebration Concert and doing all his own compositions since it is his 70th. Yes, he is younger than me.
> 
> Hoping all are well and wishing you all the courage and strength to face the challenges you face and time to knit to help you through them! :sm02:


How very special and what a loving tribute to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The immigration isn't settled, but not because of new regulations, because I lived in Germany. It's quite confusing and a lot plays into it, including possibly erroneous information given to me by the US Embassy. Would take a long time to explain it all.


Sorry it is so convoluted. It is making me think of "Man Without a Country". Hopefully, you can resolve to your satisfaction eventually.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I'm doing now is just spending my waking hours cleaning and then I am done for the day other than cooking and dishes. When I have company coming, of course, then I try and do the whole house. That has been several weeks apart and although this last one cancelled, I still had to try and have the whole house done because they didn't let me know till I was almost done. The good thing is that I love the beauty of having things done, but boy, I sure can mess it up quickly. :sm23: My problem is my creative spark is gone right now but I know it will come back. :sm17: :sm24: I've always had times like this and my artist friend says she has times too, so I'm not being critical of myself and just accepting it for now, but my knitting is down on the couch and after some more coffee I should be back at it today.
> :sm24:
> 
> I don't want people worrying about me if I'm not on the computer much. I promise DH will get instructions on contacting you if anything is wrong. Just finding the computer hard right now. Don't know why, but I miss all of you and the only reason I stopped by is my KTP friends. Big Hugs to all.


Been there, done that. Remember, I was gone for 2 years for similar reasons..... Just take care of you. I'm waiting for my muse to return as well. All in good time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We are on the road (was just singing "on the road again, lol) on our way to Omaha. About a six hour drive. Thankfully I remembered my knitting this time! And, at least this time it's not raining, so should make sure a nice trip.


Glad you have your needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry that all of this is hitting you at once. Certainly a stresser. I don't know the back story of what is going on at DGD's school, but I did see that a UT student was stabbed this week. It is so sad that our college campuses are becoming a danger zone. Prayers for your family.


Thanks. It is an epidemic. There were 4 stabbed, with one fatality. There was shooting at an Irving college today and one in MO yesterday. I felt isolated from the rest of the world when I was in college. We all just went merrily on our way. (Until the Cuban missile crisis when many guys were called up and suddenly disappeared from campus.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a bit naughty, but rather funny, another from mjs:
> 
> A businessman met a beautiful girl and agreed to spend the afternoon with her for $500. They did their thing, and, before he left, he told her that he did not have any cash with him, but he would have his secretary write a cheque and mail it to her, calling the payment "Rent for Apartment."
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I make such a mess of the spray. I usually spray into a big box that I can pitch. I have a problem with bad smells. Must remember to sniff test when I buy again!


Dritz is the one I'm using now, that smells terrible (DD says it smells like nail polish remover). June Tailor, the first one I tried, was the best in my opinion. I scrubbed down my table after using either one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I NEED it!


Right?! I looked it up and found myself drooling...what a beautiful machine. The price tag isn't so beautiful for my budget, though... :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought of you when I saw this the other day. As I know your opinions about the snit vaxxers are like mine


My opinion as well...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's dining room with new table. I wonder if she'd have more room with the bench on the narrow side and the 2 chairs on each long side. I'm sure the chairs will be moved around from time to time. Looking for window covering this weekend.
> 
> This is the carpet she's planning on for living room-quite a pop of color--ergo the pink flowers on the table. A coffee table with be on top of it.
> 
> She had an oversize clock for the wall..it looks like a men's pocket watch. It's coming together.


Looking good. I've seen those rugs and they are sure eye-catching. Great table. Gerry made one similar for Dre'a.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Ooh, that looks lovely! Definitely open concept.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A friend sent this to me - thought it was rather cute
> 
> 4:08 PM (2 hours ago)
> 
> ...


That was really good, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is played here in the US on cable, channel BBC America. Unfortunately for me, the hotel we are at doesn't carry that channel, so no Doctor for me this Saturday.
> :sm03:


I have my dvr set to automatically record so that I can watch it later if I miss it, I have to say, my dvr has definitely been worth the couple extra dollars a month.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Oh dear, that poor family and poor little Bella, how much more can the childs body take. Prayers definitely on the way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, caught up with everyone's news.
> Yes It's Dr Who I was referring too, recently watched David Tennant in Broadchurch and he's great in that.
> Darowil so sorry to hear news of mum having cancer, hope for a good outcome.
> The new kitchen looks amazing, love the furniture and fantastic colours for rug.
> ...


Sounds like your DH is a keeper too! How very thoughtful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


WooHoo...... At last!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> iPads etc are a major issue for thinking parents today. While they don't want them tied to the iPad at the same time they are now an essential thing for kids to be able to negotiate that they can't be kept from them for too long.


I know some who let kids have 30 minutes of tablet or game time after 30 minutes of outside play or inside active play if it's not good outside.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just had a wonderful day out with DD#2. We went to visit the gardens at Highgrove House, the home of the Prince of Wales in Gloucestershire. The most beautiful natural, organic gardens ever. Absolutely beautiful place, sadly no photos. As you enter the car park there is a big sign saying "You are entering a very old fashioned area. No cameras or phones"! Completely unlike the gardens of most stately homes - beautiful woodlands and wildflower meadows and an old fashioned walled kitchen garden. Flowers everywhere. Unfortunately we picked a very cold day but enjoyed it nevertheless. Would definitely go back again in another season.


A true step back in time... How refreshing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, she is and she's appreciative. Her Dad is getting most of the tasks though such as re-mounting TV to the wall, etc.
> 
> She's been dealt a tough lot in life to be a single Mom due to widowhood at a very young age so we're glad to help out wherever we can.


You both do well by all of your children. Lucky that she lives so nearby, as you two have been her rock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was working on some of the quilt blocks and my parents called, so talked to them for an hour or so. Always good! But I lost my momentum so will do a bit of crochet before bed.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> In Omaha, relaxing at the hotel. Had an uncomfortable experience at supper. We went to bar/grill place that's next to the hotel, and as we were sitting eating a guy from the bar, who was seriously, seriously drunk, decided he needed to come to our table and start babbling about who knows what, except it involved swear words, and started obsessing over my smartwatch. The owner came over and shooed him away and apologized profusely, but I was definitely glad to get out of there.


That would definitely not entice you to go back anytime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is encouraging. I actually can see a great deal of improvement at the top of the wound, but the bottom still looks deep to me. The two nurses think I will be done the end of the month. I would like a little sooner than that.... I find I am doing nothing, as I get tired of the thing bumping into everything. Wish I could strap it to my back an out of the way!


Can you put it in a back pack?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, and here is an updated photo of the shawl, row 112. I am really liking using the o-rings for stitch markers.


Just lovely!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the English lesson...... Surely there is a way to express anything with all that richness. It does has a lot of oddities though....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had just come back from lunch and was heading to my desk when I heard the news.


I had a government job at the time, IRS, and we were all sent home immediately.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That small vase of flowers sure made it's rounds from the dining room table, to the kitchen island, to the dining room table.
> 
> I'm working on a front door wreathe that's a square w/greenery - I'm gluing on hot and light pink peonies on it tomorrow so it will be dry enough to take over and hang on her door over the weekend. A little "new" housewarming present.


How nice. Love peonies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News coming in that there's an emergency meeting at Buckingham Palace, and all the staff have been called in, as far away as Scotland! Watch this space something serious might be happening, regarding the Queen?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News coming in that there's an emergency meeting at Buckingham Palace, and all the staff have been called in, as far away as Scotland! Watch this space something serious might be happening, regarding the Queen?


Oh my goodness, I certainly hope that Queen Elizabeth is alright and it's nothing with her health or anything. Praying for the UK and all territories.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know the feeling. After seeing her's so nice and clean and brand new, mine looks a bit tired and showing it's 40 years' age. Time to update from formica countertops to quartz (won't go the whole way to granite) and new tile floors, paint, and refinish on the cabinets. Maybe I'll get inspired to start that project this Fall. I've wanted to renovate and pop out the wall between the kitchen and dining room and make an island and breakfast bar. Plus close up the kitchen door to make room for a pantry there and turn the windows in the dining room into sliding glass patio doors. But that messes up the brick on the house and messes up all the cabinets and would have to get all new. I can't justify that expense unless we're going to be staying here for the rest of our lives. Wish I had a crystal ball - somedays, DH is ready to move south out of the snow and then we have a mild winter like last year and he sees all the flooding, snow, and weird weather elsewhere, he thinks it's best to stay where we are.


The quartz would be my first choice. I don't want a true open concept, but would love the kitchen laid out differently somehow. The cabinets are in real need of a deep clean or refinish and G. wants the LR paneling gone and all ceilings redone. I'm getting too old and he is getting too clumsy! I don't think we are going to do any major renovations to this house though. Funds are limited. I had always wanted to replace all the sliders with French doors and enclose the patio. With the huge jump in evaluation, we'll probably have to move anyhow! (We did hear D say that you could relocate next year. Somehow, I don't see you getting too far from the kids.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> In Omaha, relaxing at the hotel. Had an uncomfortable experience at supper. We went to bar/grill place that's next to the hotel, and as we were sitting eating a guy from the bar, who was seriously, seriously drunk, decided he needed to come to our table and start babbling about who knows what, except it involved swear words, and started obsessing over my smartwatch. The owner came over and shooed him away and apologized profusely, but I was definitely glad to get out of there.


YUCK.... That could have turned ugly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, and here is an updated photo of the shawl, row 112. I am really liking using the o-rings for stitch markers.


WOW, you've done a lot. I love the o-rings for markers. They don't get tangled in work or snag yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did not go to gym. Took a nap instead.


Much better since you were up so early. Seems like several of us had sleep issues last night. Hoping for better sleep for all tonight, including me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dritz is the one I'm using now, that smells terrible (DD says it smells like nail polish remover). June Tailor, the first one I tried, was the best in my opinion. I scrubbed down my table after using either one.


Good info. My table top is covered with a really large cutting mat. I'm sure I could get it clean eventually, but that is not a true hard surface so I would be a little afraind of scrubbing off the grid... (I know my spray has a yellow top Have to check the brand.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good info. My table top is covered with a really large cutting mat. I'm sure I could get it clean eventually, but that is not a true hard surface so I would be a little afraind of scrubbing off the grid... (I know my spray has a yellow top Have to check the brand.)


I use the vinegar and Dawn dish soap mixture to clean the mat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Right?! I looked it up and found myself drooling...what a beautiful machine. The price tag isn't so beautiful for my budget, though... :sm16:


So did I...... Found Amazon price of $3,000. The manufacturer's site never did give price which lets me know there is no way. Well, if I played the lottery..... Sure has some great features.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you put it in a back pack?


I don't own one. It is too big for a fanny pack. It has a shoulder strap but that still leaves room to move away from body when stooping or doing a lot of chores. (Not that I'm doing any)They used to make it with a strap for around the waist but no longer. Besides, wound comes up above natural waist so not too comfy to wear a belt. It is not really too heavy, but still gets tiresome on shoulder. It just needs to be GONE!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll pop over to my thread with the English girls. It should be morning there now.
Doesn't sound good.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness, I certainly hope that Queen Elizabeth is alright and it's nothing with her health or anything. Praying for the UK and all territories.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I use the vinegar and Dawn dish soap mixture to clean the mat.


I do vinegar, Dawn and baking soda for floors.... Must try it. I like to make my own cleaning stuff since I'm not good with aerosols.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> In Omaha, relaxing at the hotel. Had an uncomfortable experience at supper. We went to bar/grill place that's next to the hotel, and as we were sitting eating a guy from the bar, who was seriously, seriously drunk, decided he needed to come to our table and start babbling about who knows what, except it involved swear words, and started obsessing over my smartwatch. The owner came over and shooed him away and apologized profusely, but I was definitely glad to get out of there.


I'm glad the owner got rid of the drunk. Not a good way to end your day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Oh, and here is an updated photo of the shawl, row 112. I am really liking using the o-rings for stitch markers.


That's looking great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. It is an epidemic. There were 4 stabbed, with one fatality. There was shooting at an Irving college today and one in MO yesterday. I felt isolated from the rest of the world when I was in college. We all just went merrily on our way. (Until the Cuban missile crisis when many guys were called up and suddenly disappeared from campus.)


The world has definitely gone crazy. I heard about the Irvine college shooting & wondered if that was where your granddaughter went or if close to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have my dvr set to automatically record so that I can watch it later if I miss it, I have to say, my dvr has definitely been worth the couple extra dollars a month.


I'm so glad we have a DVR otherwise I'd never get to watch the shows I like


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't own one. It is too big for a fanny pack. It has a shoulder strap but that still leaves room to move away from body when stooping or doing a lot of chores. (Not that I'm doing any)They used to make it with a strap for around the waist but no longer. Besides, wound comes up above natural waist so not too comfy to wear a belt. It is not really too heavy, but still gets tiresome on shoulder. It just needs to be GONE!!!!


Have you seen those strips of fabric some young women use to carry babies? Maybe you could fashion something like that to carry it in?

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/baby/jj-cole-agility-stretch-carrier/614002003329-item.html?mkwid=sXRWKvZbD_dt&pcrid=44154571502&pkw&pmt&s_campaign=goo-Shopping_Baby&gclid=CLrhg4G71dMCFQ1rfgodVccETA


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The quartz would be my first choice. I don't want a true open concept, but would love the kitchen laid out differently somehow. The cabinets are in real need of a deep clean or refinish and G. wants the LR paneling gone and all ceilings redone. I'm getting too old and he is getting too clumsy! I don't think we are going to do any major renovations to this house though. Funds are limited. I had always wanted to replace all the sliders with French doors and enclose the patio. With the huge jump in evaluation, we'll probably have to move anyhow! (We did hear D say that you could relocate next year. Somehow, I don't see you getting too far from the kids.)


When you say"jump in evaluation " does that mean your taxes go way up?
I would like to redo my ceilings but I don't think with my gimpy shoulder I'm going to even try & im not sure I can find anyone to do it for me.
I don't see us moving off the farm until we can't keep up with the yard & hopefully that won't happen for a long time yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I get them for Arab women (but my Yahoo account is in David's name so that may be why they are sent. They don't realize that it is only used by me)


Russian women here although I haven't seen that ad for a while . It will more than likely pop up now we are talking about it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, well we have a baby! I got a phone call at 7.25 this morning from the BF baby has already been born at 7.15! Oh my goodness. So it just 3 hours after arriving at hospital. One minute she was 4cm dialated and less than 20 minutes later she was pushing. So no I didnt get there as I had Serena till soon after 8am. So Penelope Jean weighs 6lb 7oz and is beautiful (of course). She is little smaller than Serena was (6lb 13oz). We think she looks a little like Serena. So cute. Anyway must keep going, just thought I would jump in again for a second in case I dont get chance tonight, depends when I get Serena settled. Bye for now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness, I certainly hope that Queen Elizabeth is alright and it's nothing with her health or anything. Praying for the UK and all territories.


The Queen was fit and healthy and had meeting with the prime minister yesterday her husband Philip was also out and about so no serious health issues regarding them too
Unless something sudden but then it would be reported straight away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, well we have a baby! I got a phone call at 7.25 this morning from the BF baby has already been born at 7.15! Oh my goodness. So it just 3 hours after arriving at hospital. One minute she was 4cm dialated and less than 20 minutes later she was pushing. So no I didnt get there as I had Serena till soon after 8am. So Penelope Jean weighs 6lb 7oz and is beautiful (of course). She is little smaller than Serena was (6lb 13oz). We think she looks a little like Serena. So cute. Anyway must keep going, just thought I would jump in again for a second in case I dont get chance tonight, depends when I get Serena settled. Bye for now.


Yippeeee and congratulations Cathy to you , your daughter and big sister Serena , beautiful name????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, well we have a baby! I got a phone call at 7.25 this morning from the BF baby has already been born at 7.15! Oh my goodness. So it just 3 hours after arriving at hospital. One minute she was 4cm dialated and less than 20 minutes later she was pushing. So no I didnt get there as I had Serena till soon after 8am. So Penelope Jean weighs 6lb 7oz and is beautiful (of course). She is little smaller than Serena was (6lb 13oz). We think she looks a little like Serena. So cute. Anyway must keep going, just thought I would jump in again for a second in case I dont get chance tonight, depends when I get Serena settled. Bye for now.


Such great news. Congratulations all the way around. Hope Serena loves Penelope Jean!

Lots of love and best wishes from this TP Auntie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The Queen was fit and healthy and had meeting with the prime minister yesterday her husband Philip was also out and about so no serious health issues regarding them too
> Unless something sudden but then it would be reported straight away


I wonder if it could be about the "influence" that Russians and EU are supposed to have been applying in and to the UK?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if it could be about the "influence" that Russians and EU are supposed to have been applying in and to the UK?


Not sure what it is but if it's an emergency announcement they usually release the news at 8 am but there is nothing on the news this morning even about speculation


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


Looks great! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, it is 5.34AM and DD is in the hospital! Woo Hoo! She called me at 4.30am water broke and 4 minutes apart. Dropped off Serena here with me, who has conked out in my bed. I cant sleep of course so I thought I may as well pop on here for a minute as all my friends over here are asleep still. LOL. One of DD's friends will come here about 7.30 this morning and take Serena and I will go to hospital. Yay it IS happening. Her BF is with her and keeping me updated. Now I may not get back on here till tonight, but will let you all know when I can. Wish us all luck for a safe delivery. :sm11:


Hopefully she has arrived by now. How exciting for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Poor wee lamb, you wonder how much more any of them can take.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a shot with the living room included. Hope you can see how close and open all three rooms are to each other.


That is looking great. It shows how much space can be made by opening up a relatively small area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


So many miracles in this little girls life and yet one more. One day the miracle will be that she is with Jesus and out of pain. But in the meantime her family are giving her all they can in this life.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> While I was away for the weekend, Bella was rushed to the hospital with a prolapse of the colon. Here is the most recent update from her mom.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 7 hrs ·
> ...


Poor little Bella. Keeping her and all her family in my thoughts as always.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love the opportunity to see the gardens- I have one of his books on Organic Gardening, which has lots of photos of the garden and the farm he has there.


You would love them Julie. It made me want to get out in my garden as soon as I got home. Unfortunately it was too cold, I'm really a fair weather gardener! We have been having very cold north easterly winds the last few days making everyone cold and miserable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did not go to gym. Took a nap instead.


Did you just as much good!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> A true step back in time... How refreshing.


It was. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> News coming in that there's an emergency meeting at Buckingham Palace, and all the staff have been called in, as far away as Scotland! Watch this space something serious might be happening, regarding the Queen?


Haven't heard that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, well we have a baby! I got a phone call at 7.25 this morning from the BF baby has already been born at 7.15! Oh my goodness. So it just 3 hours after arriving at hospital. One minute she was 4cm dialated and less than 20 minutes later she was pushing. So no I didnt get there as I had Serena till soon after 8am. So Penelope Jean weighs 6lb 7oz and is beautiful (of course). She is little smaller than Serena was (6lb 13oz). We think she looks a little like Serena. So cute. Anyway must keep going, just thought I would jump in again for a second in case I dont get chance tonight, depends when I get Serena settled. Bye for now.


Congratulations to all and welcome Penelope Jean.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The Queen was fit and healthy and had meeting with the prime minister yesterday her husband Philip was also out and about so no serious health issues regarding them too
> Unless something sudden but then it would be reported straight away


I just heard the 9.00am news and nothing mentioned about the Queen, so I don't think there's anything going on.


----------

